# 10/02 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread - AEW on TNT comes to DC



## Raye

Gonna be one hell of a show, I'M READY.


----------



## I AM Glacier

I haven't been this excited to watch TV wrestling since I was a child.


----------



## JeSeGaN

These matches except for The Young Bucks and Riho one make no sense. They have no build.

And yes, I watch BTE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> These matches except for The Young Bucks and Riho one make no sense. They have no build.
> 
> And yes, I watch BTE.


.... then you haven’t been watching close enough I think

Sammy / Cody has been announced and built for a while
Pac v Hangman has been a thing since day 1
Cutler / MJF have been in each other’s hair since before AEW almost

I’ll give you the 6-man main event - but even that will most likely have LAX


----------



## AEWMoxley

Looking forward to MJF hopefully squashing that geek in 5 minutes and a tremendous Moxley promo.


----------



## Death Rider

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> These matches except for The Young Bucks and Riho one make no sense. They have no build.
> 
> And yes, I watch BTE.


You clearly are not paying attention at all. MJF vs Cutler has being building for a while, PAC vs Hangman has been building since before DON. Sammy vs Cody is a bit random but that has been built as well. Have you watched the road to TNT episodes? If you don't like the builds fine but to say there has been no build is a lie.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The most must-see North American wrestling show since God knows when for me.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Death Rider said:


> You clearly are not paying attention at all. MJF vs Cutler has being building for a while, PAC vs Hangman has been building since before DON. Sammy vs Cody is a bit random but that has been built as well. Have you watched the road to TNT episodes? If you don't like the builds fine but to say there has been no build is a lie.




To add to this: Cody buried him on Sammy's v-log 5+months ago. I like longterm planning. Plus the whole Cody underestimating him story they've been telling in Road To's 

It's also a good showcase for a young guy who i think has star potential.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

You could argue this is the most important episode of pro wrestling in nearly 20 years, maybe even longer. 

They have to knock this out of the park, in a lot of ways even more than DON or All Out. They need to display a compelling, well thought out, and engaging product. 

I'm expecting some kind of cliffhanger that none of us see coming, and I dont mean LAX being Jericho's partners.


----------



## RapShepard

Should be a fun night, called off work the next day. So alcohol and wings. Flipping back between that and NXT will be great. 

Hopefully Orange Cassidy has a match, him or Pentagon.


----------



## Aedubya

I'm not sure what will happen on the debut but I can certainly tell u that I CANNOT WAIT to sit about for 4 days after it has aired and see a diluted version on a Sunday morning

Well played AEW, well played

Cody you look like a fool


----------



## patpat

Aedubya said:


> I'm not sure what will happen on the debut but I can certainly tell u that I CANNOT WAIT to sit about for 4 days after it has aired and see a diluted version on a Sunday morning
> 
> Well played AEW, well played
> 
> Cody you look like a fool


To be fair even tho Cody clearly has a part of responsibility, a big part for making that comment and hyping up fans. The schedule and programming is done by ITV who decided it was a good spot to air it.
I guess people need their weekly dose of the minder fix lmao


----------



## Chrome

Wrasslin' back on TNT for the 1st time in over 18 years, what a time to be alive. :mj2 :drose


----------



## DGenerationMC

First time going to a live wrestling show in a long time.

Should be something.


----------



## RapShepard

DGenerationMC said:


> First time going to a live wrestling show in a long time.
> 
> Should be something.


Throw trash at MJF so you can really restore that 90s TNT wrestling vibe


----------



## DGenerationMC

RapShepard said:


> Throw trash at MJF so you can really restore that 90s TNT wrestling vibe


I have good enough seats that it seems plausible. Don't wanna waste a beer on him, though.

Ah, the empty cup will do. I'm not above guzzling one down on a clock. If he shits on the Mystics and the WNBA in general, it'll be all in good faith.


----------



## juice4080

all those guys in the promotional posters look like childrens cosplaying wrestlers. Kinda like me and my cousin when we were 10 y/o truly sad


----------



## RapShepard

DGenerationMC said:


> I have good enough seats that it seems plausible. Don't wanna waste a beer on him, though.
> 
> Ah, the empty cup will do. I'm not above guzzling one down on a clock. If he shits on the Mystics and the WNBA in general, it'll be all in good faith.


Lmao nothing wrong with a quick chug. But that really would be a sight to see in wrestling in this day and age.


----------



## patpat

I remember throwing trash two time at a tna show at styles when I was younger and at a wwe house show in my place in France:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

juice4080 said:


> all those guys in the promotional posters look like childrens cosplaying wrestlers. Kinda like me and my cousin when we were 10 y/o truly sad


I'll take them looking like childrens cosplaying wrestlers over actually being childrens cosplaying wrestlers. 

But, that's just me.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

AEW just announced a Live TV deal for international viewers (outside of US & Canada) with Fite Tv. $4.99 a month. 

Would kill for that in the states! 

https://twitter.com/fitetv/status/1176986938835963906?s=21


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## patpat

DGenerationMC said:


>


 does the media know to ask any question that ismt cm punk? :lol


----------



## Alexander_G

KennyOmegaa said:


> AEW just announced a Live TV deal for international viewers (outside of US & Canada) with Fite Tv. $4.99 a month.
> 
> Would kill for that in the states!
> 
> https://twitter.com/FiteTV/status/1176977599991615489?s=20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on it. I might even just cancel WWE Network now to redirect more of my money to it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

patpat said:


> does the media know to ask any question that ismt cm punk? :lol


It seems not :lmao

Very interesting insight on AEW's part in their "talks" with Punk, though.


----------



## patpat

DGenerationMC said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> does the media know to ask any question that ismt cm punk? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> It seems not <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Very interesting insight on AEW's part in their "talks" with Punk, though.
Click to expand...

 what did they say? ( cant listen right now)


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> I remember throwing trash two time at a tna show at styles when I was younger and at a wwe house show in my place in France[emoji38]


Lol did you nail him good


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Ugh. My body is SO ready for this. Looking forward to all of the matches and not only that you know they're gonna have some surprises in store..mainly Jericho's partners but there will be more i'm sure.


----------



## DGenerationMC

patpat said:


> what did they say? ( cant listen right now)


- Basically Cody pondered whether Punk wants to ever come back, resigning himself to moving on as AEW focusing on the people actually in the company and whose hearts are 100% into wrestling right now

- Tacked on that the door will always be open for Punk to come to AEW if he's willing to be there 

- Responded to Punk's claims of a "texted offer," saying AEW also called and met Punk in a coffee shop to talk

- No animosity towards Punk since he was a locker room leader to Cody ever since they first met in OVW, but is a little disappointed how Punk made the company out to be jackasses

- Guesses Punk just doesn't like when AEW talks about them, but they can't help it since people are asking about him and saying "no comment" isn't their style 

- Cody believes Punk doesn't understand how much fans care about him, never gave up on him still after 5 years of him being out of the business


----------



## Chan Hung

Well this certainly is the most excited I've been for pro wrestling since I don't know how long and I'm not expecting the most amazing show in the world but as long as it's solid and it leaves us wanting more for next week which it should with Cliffhangers and more then the company is off to a really good start and to be honest it looks really good show


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember throwing trash two time at a tna show at styles when I was younger and at a wwe house show in my place in France[emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol did you nail him good
Click to expand...

 I missed styles 
I remember I was wearing his TERRIBLE AJ styles "sperm" t shirt. Dont know if you ever heard about it, back then i was convinced it was the coolest shit on earth


----------



## MrWalsh

Okay that card has me sold 
I'm definitely going to the show


----------



## TD Stinger

We know Cody vs. Sammy will "open" the show and I imagine the Elite vs. Jericho and mystery guys will close the show.

I wonder what they have for their middle of the show main event. PAC vs. Hangman or the Women's Title match?


----------



## Ace

Almost here :banderas

Still no broadcast rights where I live.........


----------



## AEWMoxley

Tony Khan has had his hands full recently. AEW debut on TNT, trying to get a deal done for the international audience, and the whole Jalen Ramsey thing.

They should make Shahid Khan vs Jalen Ramsey the main event next week. If Jalen wins, he earns his freedom from the team. If Shahid wins, Jalen has to accept a 5 year deal with the Jaguars.


----------



## imthegame19

juice4080 said:


> all those guys in the promotional posters look like childrens cosplaying wrestlers. Kinda like me and my cousin when we were 10 y/o truly sad


Jim Cornette is that you?


----------



## imthegame19

TD Stinger said:


> We know Cody vs. Sammy will "open" the show and I imagine the Elite vs. Jericho and mystery guys will close the show.
> 
> I wonder what they have for their middle of the show main event. PAC vs. Hangman or the Women's Title match?


Probably be Moxley promo and something with him and Spears/Tully to hype up their match the next week.


----------



## Mox Girl

OMG I can't wait to see what Mox has to say, especially since he's been quiet cos of his MRSA. I hope he cuts a fire promo!!


----------



## Ace

I didn't feel the buzz before, but with how close we are to the first show I'm really excited.



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Ugh. My body is SO ready for this. Looking forward to all of the matches and not only that you know they're gonna have some surprises in store..mainly Jericho's partners but there will be more i'm sure.


 Hope it's a big name, anything less will be deflating and will end the show on a sour note.

It has to be a marquee name to warrant the mystique and get fans excited and wanting to watch next week.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> I missed styles
> I remember I was wearing his TERRIBLE AJ styles "sperm" t shirt. Dont know if you ever heard about it, back then i was convinced it was the coolest shit on earth


Claire Lunch days?


----------



## TD Stinger

As far as surprises go I think the biggest guy we could see is someone like John Morrison, aka Johnny Impact and Johnny Mundo.

And with Jericho, I mean I think he kind of spoiled it on his post All Out podcast. Though maybe he did that on purpose..........


----------



## Corey

Holy fuck I was already hyped for this show but now I get to see Hangman vs. PAC live too!? :mark: :woo

Wrestling is about to change as we know it, boys. PARADIGM SHIFT

Also I LOVE the amount of people on this forum that are going. (Y)


----------



## DGenerationMC

Entire Cody & Brandi interview from today.


----------



## TheLooseCanon




----------



## Beatles123

Im ready for people never to be happy :mj2


----------



## headstar

> Flipping back between that and NXT will be great.


Like a poor man's version of the Monday Night Wars without the star power and storylines.


----------



## V-Trigger

NXT just announced that next week episode will have limited commercials


----------



## Alexander_G

TD Stinger said:


> As far as surprises go I think the biggest guy we could see is someone like John Morrison, aka Johnny Impact and Johnny Mundo.
> 
> And with Jericho, I mean I think he kind of spoiled it on his post All Out podcast. Though maybe he did that on purpose..........


Johnny Mundo for years the most underrated athlete in pro wrestling today you mean?


----------



## RapShepard

headstar said:


> Like a poor man's version of the Monday Night Wars without the star power and storylines.


If that's how you feel okay, but others are excited. Eventually you'll get past missing the old days


----------



## shandcraig

so hyped, I hope the show has a themed feel to it and i dont just mean colors and a name


Are they revealing the tag belts tomorrow or at the end of the tournament ?


----------



## Chan Hung

Beatles123 said:


> Im ready for people never to be happy <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />


Oh believe me everybody including myself and yourself are going to be critiquing this show and it's not going to be perfect who are we we kidding I mean look at the NXT at the debut which was a complete flop in my own opinion at trying to appeal to new fans rather than the ones that they still had from the network and that's because they have the machine behind so if aew puts on something better or as good as that it will be a success


----------



## Beatles123

Oh its mere existence is better than the whole of NXT already.


----------



## Chrome

RapShepard said:


> Throw trash at MJF so you can really restore that 90s TNT wrestling vibe


Nah, save it for the main event along with Schiavone saying "fans, we're outta time! See ya next week on Dynamite!"


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> Nah, save it for the main event along with Schiavone saying "fans, we're outta time! See ya next week on Dynamite!"


Yeah this idea is better.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Looking forward to it. Next week, the entire landscape of pro wrestling changes from here on out. All the hype since January when the company started, the Road To series that have built each PPV and now the TV debut, the PPV shows themselves that were made to establish the company, the talent they have brought in to become the "alternative" to the big fish in town known as WWE, the TNT/WarnerMedia/Khan connections that have put them on a pedestal as a viable competitor to WWE in many ways now leads to all of this.

They have to hit a home run here. You only get one chance to make a first impression. TNT has not had wrestling since WCW closed down in March of 2001. The future of mainstream American wrestling hangs in the balance starting next week. I wish them well and I will be watching for sure but they have to know that they have to go big here or they'll be going home sooner than they think.

The bluffing is over with. Time for action on a national television scale. Don't blow it. :cudi


----------



## Chrome

RapShepard said:


> Yeah this idea is better.


And of course, TONS of run-ins to really restore the feeling.


----------



## Chan Hung

I think a lot of casuals will be interested in this product if they give it a chance I got my mom into it and for the most part she's invested in the company and she's a hardcore casual WWE Fan so I think if the stories are good and they're entertaining but good matches she will be into that also hopefully the matches are not all 20 minutes long and there's some matches that are 5 minutes and 10 minutes etcetera


----------



## Jazminator

Unless I'm mistaken, the line-up for the first show is...

Cody vs Sammy Guevara

SCU vs Jurassic Express

MJF vs Brandon Cutler

Hangman Page vs Pac

Riho vs Nyla Rose for the women's championship

An appearance by Jon Moxley

Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho and 2 mystery partners

Sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## Chan Hung

Jazminator said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, the line-up for the first show is...
> 
> Cody vs Sammy Guevara
> 
> SCU vs Jurassic Express
> 
> MJF vs Brandon Cutler
> 
> Hangman Page vs Pac
> 
> Riho vs Nyla Rose for the women's championship
> 
> An appearance by Jon Moxley
> 
> Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho and 2 mystery partners
> 
> Sounds pretty awesome! <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />


Oh it looks stacked!! Awesome card lineup!
:bow


----------



## TheLooseCanon

You forgot the debut of CM Punk...................


----------



## WWE6298

CM Punk CM PUNK will be present the 2 october ??


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

:mark pac/hangman will be gr8


----------



## fabi1982

Jazminator said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, the line-up for the first show is...
> 
> Cody vs Sammy Guevara
> 
> SCU vs Jurassic Express
> 
> MJF vs Brandon Cutler
> 
> Hangman Page vs Pac
> 
> Riho vs Nyla Rose for the women's championship
> 
> An appearance by Jon Moxley
> 
> Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho and 2 mystery partners
> 
> Sounds pretty awesome!


Really interested how they will squeeze in backstory and promo, looking at this card there is not much time for that, except maybe the Moxley stuff, but other than that 6 matches with 15mins average including walking down the ramp is 90mins. So there is not much time when we think about 20mins advertising, even with wrestling through the advertising.

Hope they do well, but this card besides Jericho (and Cody and Moxley) says nothing to a "casual", so they really have to introduce people.


----------



## Oracle

Everyone just forgetting the fact Cody said only about 30 percent of the roster has been revealed so far? im sure its a slight exaggeration but i reckon we will see a few new faces next week.


----------



## Donnie

With the FITE Deal now here, Donnie can join everyone for the debut of AEW DYNAMITE :banderas 

I think this will be a super solid show, but not a blow-away one. Mox's promo, CODY/Sammy, and the in-ring debut of LAX are what I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Donnie said:


> With the FITE Deal now here, Donnie can join everyone for the debut of AEW DYNAMITE :banderas
> 
> I think this will be a super solid show, but not a blow-away one. Mox's promo, CODY/Sammy, and the in-ring debut of LAX are what I'm looking forward to the most.


Yep, first 4 shows will be pretty jittery I think

We’ll start to get some solid shows a month or two in - but i’m here for it


----------



## Chan Hung

fabi1982 said:


> Jazminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, the line-up for the first show is...
> 
> Cody vs Sammy Guevara
> 
> SCU vs Jurassic Express
> 
> MJF vs Brandon Cutler
> 
> Hangman Page vs Pac
> 
> Riho vs Nyla Rose for the women's championship
> 
> An appearance by Jon Moxley
> 
> Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho and 2 mystery partners
> 
> Sounds pretty awesome! <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Really interested how they will squeeze in backstory and promo, looking at this card there is not much time for that, except maybe the Moxley stuff, but other than that 6 matches with 15mins average including walking down the ramp is 90mins. So there is not much time when we think about 20mins advertising, even with wrestling through the advertising.
> 
> Hope they do well, but this card besides Jericho (and Cody and Moxley) says nothing to a "casual", so they really have to introduce people.
Click to expand...

Already with Moxley Jericho And Yes Cody they appeal more to casuals than NXT


----------



## fabi1982

Chan Hung said:


> Already with Moxley Jericho And Yes Cody they appeal more to casuals than NXT


Hmm ok I know in this part of the forum I cant request objective thinking, but do you really think when you ask people out there who a "Jon Moxley" or "Cody Rhodes" is, that they know? Only one who doesnt need introduction really is Jericho. And if they know a Moxley, then they will know a Gargano or Cole, to be honest.

But I was more asking if they didnt put too much on the card. But anyways I wish them luck.


----------



## patpat

Man I cant imagine the pressure these guys must be going through


----------



## Aedubya

Havnt seen SCU v Jurassic Express mentioned anywhere, don't think that'll be on it

Card is stacked anyway


----------



## RapShepard

Just seen the Road To

Cody's promo was awesome andnolays erll into the he's overlooking Sammy mini story. 

Wish they'd move away from so many sappy backgrounds though. Brandi is a chronic choker. Nyla had to fight being poor, black, native, and trans. Riho has to fight people doubting her for her size. Sammy is dighting being overlooked. Cutler I'm supposed to feel for because he wasn't too old to follow his dreams. 

If everybody's background is tragic or pulling at your heart strings, then it starts to dilute emotion.


----------



## Aedubya

Alexander_G said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as surprises go I think the biggest guy we could see is someone like John Morrison, aka Johnny Impact and Johnny Mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Mundo for years the most underrated athlete in pro wrestling today you mean?
Click to expand...

Yep I'm expecting Johnny Elite to appear during Hangman v PAC and interfere leading to a NC

A triple threat between them will then be announced for Full Gear


----------



## validreasoning

fabi1982 said:


> Really interested how they will squeeze in backstory and promo, looking at this card there is not much time for that, except maybe the Moxley stuff, but other than that 6 matches with 15mins average including walking down the ramp is 90mins. So there is not much time when we think about 20mins advertising, even with wrestling through the advertising.
> 
> Hope they do well, but this card besides Jericho (and Cody and Moxley) says nothing to a "casual", so they really have to introduce people.


It's about 20 minutes ad breaks per hour so 40 minutes for 2 hours


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> Just seen the Road To
> 
> Cody's promo was awesome andnolays erll into the he's overlooking Sammy mini story.
> 
> Wish they'd move away from so many sappy backgrounds though. Brandi is a chronic choker. Nyla had to fight being poor, black, native, and trans. Riho has to fight people doubting her for her size. Sammy is dighting being overlooked. Cutler I'm supposed to feel for because he wasn't too old to follow his dreams.
> 
> If everybody's background is tragic or pulling at your heart strings, then it starts to dilute emotion.


 EXACTLY 
I get it helps to connect with people but it could get repetitive very fast. But I have figured they only do that with mid to low card. When its perfectly done like with darby allin nothing to say. But here it's too much.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

They are still trying to get these people connected with you. That will subside eventually.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> EXACTLY
> I get it helps to connect with people but it could get repetitive very fast. But I have figured they only do that with mid to low card. When its perfectly done like with darby allin nothing to say. But here it's too much.


Yeah with Darby it worked, especially how it gives great explanation for why his character is how he is. Cutler wanting a family and still getting the chance to live his dream is more "oh that's neat".


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah it work for brandon but I don't think he will be above low card. I enjoyed the promos from rhio and nyla but I can totally understand people finding it repeative


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY
> I get it helps to connect with people but it could get repetitive very fast. But I have figured they only do that with mid to low card. When its perfectly done like with darby allin nothing to say. But here it's too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah with Darby it worked, especially how it gives great explanation for why his character is how he is. Cutler wanting a family and still getting the chance to live his dream is more "oh that's neat".
Click to expand...

 exactly to be fair I dont care about him, but if they can make even the jobber feel important through this? Ok but it will definitely get very repetitive long term. 
Darby's character is almost perfect the guy just has a vibe to him, he is the right kind of edgy. I really hope they give guys like darby and the people in the lower card a lot of chances to shine. Their triple threat was one of best match to me and that darby spot with the skateboard was just cool.
Hope they tone the background thing down tho


----------



## Corey

Jazminator said:


> SCU vs Jurassic Express


This match was never officially announced but SCU kept saying "let's do it again in DC" on BTE so I assumed it was happening too. Guess we'll find out! I'll take it as the post-show dark match to send us home happy. 



Oracle. said:


> Everyone just forgetting the fact Cody said only about 30 percent of the roster has been revealed so far? im sure its a slight exaggeration but i reckon we will see a few new faces next week.


I believe he said 40% but yeah I've been thinking about that as well. Has to be a damn near lie. :lol


----------



## Aedubya

It's Cody talking so probably is a lie


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> Just seen the Road To
> 
> Cody's promo was awesome andnolays erll into the he's overlooking Sammy mini story.
> 
> Wish they'd move away from so many sappy backgrounds though. Brandi is a chronic choker. Nyla had to fight being poor, black, native, and trans. Riho has to fight people doubting her for her size. Sammy is dighting being overlooked. Cutler I'm supposed to feel for because he wasn't too old to follow his dreams.
> 
> If everybody's background is tragic or pulling at your heart strings, then it starts to dilute emotion.


That’s true. I understand wanting to give the stars some depth, but I also want to see some animals who just want to tear people apart, for no other reason than they’re just mean. Just build up some immovable objects and unstoppable forces, and enough of this scrappy underdog crap.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad stories / underdog:
Nyla, Brandon, Brandi (figure skating story), Riho

Chip on their shoulder characters:
Spears, Cody, Sammy, Pac

Heels:
Spears, Jericho, MJF

Chaotic forces:
Mox, Pentagon, Kenny

Faces:
Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, Hangman

I’m not seeing everybody get the ‘underdog’ story IMO - but it has been told a little more in recent times


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> Alexander_G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as surprises go I think the biggest guy we could see is someone like John Morrison, aka Johnny Impact and Johnny Mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Mundo for years the most underrated athlete in pro wrestling today you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I'm expecting Johnny Elite to appear during Hangman v PAC and interfere leading to a NC
> 
> A triple threat between them will then be announced for Full Gear
Click to expand...

ok so PWInsider are reporting that Hennigen has signed with WWE

Ah well, hopefully he enjoys his 5 weeks in the spotlight then return to absolute anonymity


----------



## TD Stinger

Yeah.....

I'm just gonna stop predicting people going to AEW. Because between Emma, Morrison, etc., they always go somewhere else, lol.


----------



## Aedubya

Me too lol



Aedubya said:


> Me too lol


This one is very odd though

I mean he left WWE on really bad terms , he is best of friends with Luchasauras in real life & has even appeared in a few 'Elite' YouTube videos with his wife Tara, this was all so certain he would be in AEW

Strikes me as Vince signing in merely to spite his new rivals
I'm sure John isn't overly disappointed, his contract will be better than anything he has ever had


----------



## Chan Hung

fabi1982 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already with Moxley Jericho And Yes Cody they appeal more to casuals than NXT
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ok I know in this part of the forum I cant request objective thinking, but do you really think when you ask people out there who a "Jon Moxley" or "Cody Rhodes" is, that they know? Only one who doesnt need introduction really is Jericho. And if they know a Moxley, then they will know a Gargano or Cole, to be honest.
> 
> But I was more asking if they didnt put too much on the card. But anyways I wish them luck.
Click to expand...

And Chris Jericho alone > known than all NXT. Case in Point..


----------



## RapShepard

Reggie Dunlop said:


> That’s true. I understand wanting to give the stars some depth, but I also want to see some animals who just want to tear people apart, for no other reason than they’re just mean. Just build up some immovable objects and unstoppable forces, and enough of this scrappy underdog crap.


Yeah just a little difference. Its especially weird with Nyla. Its like "argh I'm going to beat these weak bitches with my size and power advantage", but also "I had it rough being me growing up". It's like do I cheer or boo her lol. Wrestling being the first place to accept her and all that, should make her a face. But everything else screams heel. But im sure TV will flesh that out.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Reggie Dunlop said:


> That’s true. I understand wanting to give the stars some depth,* but I also want to see some animals who just want to tear people apart, for no other reason than they’re just mean. Just build up some immovable objects and unstoppable forces,* and enough of this scrappy underdog crap.


*This is not about criticizing what you said, I am just using apart of what you said to make a point. Again not bashing you*

In reference to the bold part;

Dark Order

WF response;

'Who are these guys?'

'Why are they doing all this?'

'Why should I care about The Dark Order?'

etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> *This is not about criticizing what you said, I am just using apart of what you said to make a point. Again not bashing you*
> 
> In reference to the bold part;
> 
> Dark Order
> 
> WF response;
> 
> 'Who are these guys?'
> 
> 'Why are they doing all this?'
> 
> 'Why should I care about The Dark Order?'
> 
> etc.


Same with Spears, Havoc, Janela to a degree


----------



## Death Rider

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ripcitydisciple said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is not about criticizing what you said, I am just using apart of what you said to make a point. Again not bashing you*
> 
> In reference to the bold part;
> 
> Dark Order
> 
> WF response;
> 
> 'Who are these guys?'
> 
> 'Why are they doing all this?'
> 
> 'Why should I care about The Dark Order?'
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Same with Spears, Havoc, Janela to a degree
Click to expand...

Spears so far has only wanted to destroy cody, janela wants to be famous (I see him as a wrestling version of what some youtubers would be). Yeah havoc has not had a chance to show his character yet


----------



## Alexander_G

Aedubya said:


> Yep I'm expecting Johnny Elite to appear during Hangman v PAC and interfere leading to a NC
> 
> A triple threat between them will then be announced for Full Gear


Johnny needs the spotlight he's been waiting for in any case. He's been marketed as a top star in other places, I just heard now he's probably going to WWE though.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Johnny Impact sucks anyways let him enjoy getting buried in the WWE.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Yeah the card is def meh for the casuals AEW really need to hit the debut show out of the park ... Hopefully that goof ball CM Punk shows up ..


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Luchasaurus is so good, they really need to separate him from those two dorks.

Make him one of the faces of AEW and world wide wrestling.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

ripcitydisciple said:


> *This is not about criticizing what you said, I am just using apart of what you said to make a point. Again not bashing you*
> 
> In reference to the bold part;
> 
> Dark Order
> 
> WF response;
> 
> 'Who are these guys?'
> 
> 'Why are they doing all this?'
> 
> 'Why should I care about The Dark Order?'
> 
> etc.


No bashes taken! :laugh:

I get that it's good to know something about these people to get fans to care. But in some cases, you don't have to go that deep. And if they _do_ want to go that deep they can always visit it later on. All I'm saying is we don't need to know everybody's life story up front, and to the point that a number of other folks have made, especially if it's almost the same story as everybody else. 

Using your Dark Order example, I think a big part of that reaction was the fact that we got NO information on them when they first showed up. The announcers didn't even seem to know who they were; and if they don't know, then how can they be important enough for us to care. Same thing with LAX on All Out -- somebody eventually mentioned that they're Santana and Ortiz, but nobody mentioned that they're the former LAX or Los Boriquas or whatever. With three announcers fumbling around trying to decide what to call them, I'm asking myself that same question - who are these guys and why should I care about them. 

They (by they, I mean AEW) have got to have that stuff ironed out before hand and figure out how to introduce them with a minimum of information, but enough to grab the fans' interest. Then let their stories develop over the course of time if need be. They've done a great job of filling in the backstories of a lot of their talent, but they've fallen a bit flat filling in the blanks for their surprise additions.


----------



## patpat

Reggie Dunlop said:


> ripcitydisciple said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is not about criticizing what you said, I am just using apart of what you said to make a point. Again not bashing you*
> 
> In reference to the bold part;
> 
> Dark Order
> 
> WF response;
> 
> 'Who are these guys?'
> 
> 'Why are they doing all this?'
> 
> 'Why should I care about The Dark Order?'
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> No bashes taken! <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I get that it's good to know something about these people to get fans to care. But in some cases, you don't have to go that deep. And if they _do_ want to go that deep they can always visit it later on. All I'm saying is we don't need to know everybody's life story up front, and to the point that a number of other folks have made, especially if it's almost the same story as everybody else.
> 
> Using your Dark Order example, I think a big part of that reaction was the fact that we got NO information on them when they first showed up. The announcers didn't even seem to know who they were; and if they don't know, then how can they be important enough for us to care. Same thing with LAX on All Out -- somebody eventually mentioned that they're Santana and Ortiz, but nobody mentioned that they're the former LAX or Los Boriquas or whatever. With three announcers fumbling around trying to decide what to call them, I'm asking myself that same question - who are these guys and why should I care about them.
> 
> They (by they, I mean AEW) have got to have that stuff ironed out before hand and figure out how to introduce them with a minimum of information, but enough to grab the fans' interest. Then let their stories develop over the course of time if need be. They've done a great job of filling in the backstories of a lot of their talent, but they've fallen a bit flat filling in the blanks for their surprise additions.
Click to expand...

All of this! 
Actually with Lax it worked better because 1) it was chicago so the crowd recognized them 2) 2 guys entering the ring with Cuban bandana and American president masks is way more badass of an introduction than the dark order. :lol 
So the combo of the badass entrance + the wild crowd reaction actually saved lax, even people who didnt know them ( from the youtube review I saw) all had the same reaction "dont know them but with that crowd reaction they must be a huuuge deal" 
But they definitely needs to use another way of making their characters deeper.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I would like Dark Order better if they got some better quality ring gear and ditched the gimps. It makes their gimmick look like a gay sex cult.


----------



## NXT Only

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Luchasaurus is so good, they really need to separate him from those two dorks.
> 
> Make him one of the faces of AEW and world wide wrestling.


Heel turn down the road.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm assuming when The Dark Order were debuted, they assumed people would know who they were, which clearly wasn't the case. And since then they've tried running them as heels. But the thing is, at least in my opinion anyways, when you're heels you have to give off this level of intimidation (or be chickenshit). With them though, no one takes them serious. I mean they call them "spooky perverts." I can see they can clearly work, but it feels like every wrong move has been made with them out of the gate. Hopefully, TV can give them something to pull them out of this hole they're in.

As far as Luchasaurus goes, one day he will turn heel and go all black in his outfit like he as in Lucha Underground, and it will be glorious.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## yeahbaby!

Personally I'm thumbs in the middle so far on AEW. I realised what I was looking for is something a bit closer to a New Japan, NXT/UK vibe, more about actual wrestling. 

What they delivered was closer to a cheesy WWE copy IMO, only with more dangerous moves. Not my cup of tea, but I'm keen to see how they develop.

I think the key for them is variety in characters, and in match types, and differentiating themselves as much as they can from WWE. My MOTY is Bate v Walter and for me AEW are missing a hard hitting section like that so far.

The best they need to do with TV at the moment is deliver exciting matches that fit in to the time, keep tight production, and not try to reinvent any wheels. We don't need a disaster like the debut of WWECW was.


----------



## Buster Cannon

I think The Dark Order aren't creepy *enough.* They need to turn things up and break out of the Ministry of Darkness knockoff phase they're in now.

Have the Creepers torture people in the back. Film it with an 8MM camera, like a snuff film from that Nicholas Cage flick. 

Then when they're done,the victims get fed to Evil Uno who then "kills" them. Do this to local enhancement talent so we don't see them again.

Then they'll finally get their hands on someone like Mox for example. There will be a wild Hollywood style movie fight/escape where Mox chomps down on one of the Creepers throat and blood is gushing everywhere,eyes are gouged etc Mox screams for Renee,you get the idea,it's chaos...


----------



## Arkham258

RapShepard said:


> Just seen the Road To
> 
> Cody's promo was awesome andnolays erll into the he's overlooking Sammy mini story.
> 
> Wish they'd move away from so many sappy backgrounds though. Brandi is a chronic choker. Nyla had to fight being poor, black, native, and trans. Riho has to fight people doubting her for her size. Sammy is dighting being overlooked. Cutler I'm supposed to feel for because he wasn't too old to follow his dreams.
> 
> If everybody's background is tragic or pulling at your heart strings, then it starts to dilute emotion.


They are catering to liberals. The left loves victimhood. It's like an aphrodisiac for them. The tragic, sob stories, Cody constantly talking about "diversity", Brandi talking about "inclusion", and the whole Nyla thing. I didn't realize how much AEW would be pushing the whole leftie agenda. At this point I'm just waiting for them to dress someone up as Trump and make fun of him.

I think this focus on liberal audiences could potentially bite them in the ass. Get woke, go broke as they say


----------



## BigCy

Arkham258 said:


> They are catering to liberals. The left loves victimhood. It's like an aphrodisiac for them. The tragic, sob stories, Cody constantly talking about "diversity", Brandi talking about "inclusion", and the whole Nyla thing. I didn't realize how much AEW would be pushing the whole leftie agenda. At this point I'm just waiting for them to dress someone up as Trump and make fun of him.
> 
> I think this focus on liberal audiences could potentially bite them in the ass. Get woke, go broke as they say


Pretty much my take on it. I had a feeling it was going to happen that way and it has turned me off quite a bit and I know it has others as well. I really think any show should try and be politically neutral and not try to push their side on people or suck up to one side while alienating another.


----------



## Taroostyles

WWE clearly pushes the right agenda too, all companies usually lean one way or the other.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Speaking of politics, is Cody gonna actually run for public office in Texas or was that just a BTE bit?

I smell a big money program.............er, I mean campaign, with Mayor Glenn Jacobs.


----------



## Death Rider

Buster Cannon said:


> I think The Dark Order aren't creepy *enough.* They need to turn things up and break out of the Ministry of Darkness knockoff phase they're in now.
> 
> Have the Creepers torture people in the back. Film it with an 8MM camera, like a snuff film from that Nicholas Cage flick.
> 
> Then when they're done,the victims get fed to Evil Uno who then "kills" them. Do this to local enhancement talent so we don't see them again.
> 
> Then they'll finally get their hands on someone like Mox for example. There will be a wild Hollywood style movie fight/escape where Mox chomps down on one of the Creepers throat and blood is gushing everywhere,eyes are gouged etc Mox screams for Renee,you get the idea,it's chaos...


This feel very lucha underground. I can dig it :bjpenn


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I can see them going that way with them it's just hard to do without tv. They teased it when they started to carry Trent out before Orange made the save.


----------



## Chan Hung

I would totally markout if there were empty cups being thrown at mjf


----------



## BlackieDevil

Man, who the hell are they?
Sammy Guevara? Brandon Cutler?


----------



## Natecore

BlackieDevil said:


> Man, who the hell are they?
> Sammy Guevara? Brandon Cutler?


Go watch the Road to TNT shows. You’ll learn all about them.


----------



## Saintpat

Cody or one of the EvPs said a while back that we haven’t see 60 percent of the roster yet.

Who might be among that group who would be a draw or potential uppercarder?


----------



## Natecore

Arkham258 said:


> They are catering to liberals. The left loves victimhood. It's like an aphrodisiac for them. The tragic, sob stories, Cody constantly talking about "diversity", Brandi talking about "inclusion", and the whole Nyla thing. I didn't realize how much AEW would be pushing the whole leftie agenda. At this point I'm just waiting for them to dress someone up as Trump and make fun of him.
> 
> I think this focus on liberal audiences could potentially bite them in the ass. Get woke, go broke as they say


What? I think you’re way off base.

Theyre taking the opposite approach that Vince has historically that makes anybody different into a stereotype to be mocked and ridiculed. If you’re different than Vince’s norm you’re seen as weird and turned I to the heel.

AEW’s approach feels different than the progressive neomarxist propaganda we see. This is all about inclusion and I think it’s important to introduce new wrestling fans and retrain old fans that what makes you heel isn’t your gender, race, sexuality, ethnic and national backgrounds, jobs, social class, etc...

They’re using the same language and words that the political class has coopted for their agenda but those are the only words to use. I’m not sensing an agenda other than changing the existing backwards wrestling landscape Vince (and wrestling history) has created.

I actually think it’s a smart strategy and I personally welcome the change.


----------



## Aedubya

Saintpat said:


> Cody or one of the EvPs said a while back that we haven’t see 60 percent of the roster yet.


Since he said that:

Orange Cassidy, Wardlow , both of LAX

have been revealed
That could be a fair chunk of the remaining 60%

Cody has history for speaking lies so you never know


----------



## fabi1982

Natecore said:


> Go watch the Road to TNT shows. You’ll learn all about them.


And I guess this is the biggest issue with the lapsed fans. Does anyone really think, someone who watched wrestling like 5 years ago now goes to Youtube and gets some background to a new show? No, they will watch AEW and be like "who"...So they really have to deliver on this one.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah but what other option do they have? They are starting from scratch. 

The BTE stuff has been their only outlet to build up characters and stories thus far. You cant have it both ways, you cant say they nee to build new talents and then scorn them for doing so in the only resource they've had available until now.


----------



## patpat

Aew just "saved" an England indy show where wwe pulled the talents 
Good pr move


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Arkham258 said:


> They are catering to liberals. The left loves victimhood. It's like an aphrodisiac for them. The tragic, sob stories, Cody constantly talking about "diversity", Brandi talking about "inclusion", and the whole Nyla thing. I didn't realize how much AEW would be pushing the whole leftie agenda. At this point I'm just waiting for them to dress someone up as Trump and make fun of him.
> 
> I think this focus on liberal audiences could potentially bite them in the ass. Get woke, go broke as they say


That was my vibe as well ... I am still going to give them a chance but i am dearly hoping they cut down on this victim-hood garbage as you say.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Aedubya said:


> Since he said that:
> 
> Orange Cassidy, Wardlow , both of LAX
> 
> have been revealed
> That could be a fair chunk of the remaining 60%
> 
> Cody has history for speaking lies so you never know


What "big names " are left that the casuals have heard of though? 

I am hoping they have a couple secret handshake deals with soon to be WWE free agents.


----------



## Shaun_27

patpat said:


> Aew just "saved" an England indy show where wwe pulled the talents
> Good pr move


Agreed and good for them, but talk about preaching to the converted.


----------



## imthegame19

I'mTheGreatest said:


> What "big names " are left that the casuals have heard of though?
> 
> I am hoping they have a couple secret handshake deals with soon to be WWE free agents.


Probably none. They want to create their own guys.


----------



## imthegame19

BlackieDevil said:


> Man, who the hell are they?
> Sammy Guevara? Brandon Cutler?


This isn't TNA 2009/2010. They want to create guys. You aren't gonna know everyone right away.


----------



## imthegame19

Aedubya said:


> Since he said that:
> 
> Orange Cassidy, Wardlow , both of LAX
> 
> have been revealed
> That could be a fair chunk of the remaining 60%
> 
> Cody has history for speaking lies so you never know



I think maybe we get one more tag team or FA on male side . But everyone else will be woman's roster. That said, his comment was more estimate he just tossed out there. It's not like we were gonna get 20 new wrestlers signed. Maybe 10-12 and you just named 4 of them.


----------



## The XL 2

Cautiously optimistic. They won't have a second chance to make a first impression, their first TV needs to be great.


----------



## patpat

Shaun_27 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aew just "saved" an England indy show where wwe pulled the talents
> Good pr move
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed and good for them, but talk about preaching to the converted.
Click to expand...

 after the whole itv4 fiasco I think it's a good thing. A fanbase is never acquired


----------



## Jazminator

I can't wait for Wednesday. I'm going in with no expectations. I'm just excited to see what happens.

The sad thing is, fans tend to build up something, only to tear it down later. They'll jump off a bandwagon as fast as they'll jump on it. They'll demand that a certain wrestler get pushed, but when the push comes, eventually they get tired of it and suddenly they're over him. It happens with wrestlers and promotions and commentators, etc. It's human nature, I guess.

I really hope AEW succeeds. If they do, ultimately the WWE will be better. (We're already seeing WWE trying to step up their game.) And wrestling as a whole will be healthier. And that's just the best thing for us fans. I'm going to just enjoy it all.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well the weekend has arrived folks and before you know it Monday will be here and it's going to be kind of different having Tuesday as an empty day with no wrestling unless I'm wrong LOL and Wednesday night Dynamite is around the corner


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Chan Hung said:


> Well the weekend has arrived folks and before you know it Monday will be here and it's going to be kind of different having Tuesday as an empty day with no wrestling unless I'm wrong LOL and Wednesday night Dynamite is around the corner


Impact is moving to Tuesdays, last Tuesday in October, so it won't be too many more empty Tuesdays. Im STOKED!!!


----------



## elidrakefan76

It will be interesting to see who Jericho's mystery partners are but obviously one of them won't be Johnny Impact or whatever he calls himself now because he's back in the WWE. That could be why WWE signed him. Probably won't be LAX either because they would be too obvious.
The Uso's would be a great fit in AEW but to my knowledge, they're still under contract to WWE so who knows.


----------



## Jazminator

elidrakefan76 said:


> It will be interesting to see who Jericho's mystery partners are but obviously one of them won't be Johnny Impact or whatever he calls himself now because he's back in the WWE. That could be why WWE signed him. Probably won't be LAX either because they would be too obvious.
> The Uso's would be a great fit in AEW but to my knowledge, they're still under contract to WWE so who knows.


You know what would be awesome? If Jericho's mystery partners turn out to be the Motor City Machine Guns. MCMG and the Bucks have had some great matches in the past, dating back to their TNA days. I would love to see their rivalry renewed.

I know that's not likely to happen, though. Sabin is still injured, I think. And Shelley is with ROH, although not sure of his contract status.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I loved MCMGs back in the day but they're a shell of their former selves. Really hurt to see it come to fruition when they wrestled The Bucks in ROH a couple of years ago. Painfully clear that injuries and maybe age has slowed them down.

It's a "no" from me, doggie.


----------



## Chan Hung

I mean it's going to be on national TV so it would be probably a let-down to casuals unless it was people that they knew with regards to the mystery team


----------



## Geeee

IMO Jericho's partners will be the Dark Order. AEW seems to be pushing them hard and they have a little history with Jericho, since he dressed up as one of their gimps LOL


----------



## Aedubya

Jack swagger won tonight in Bellator, might he be one of the mystery partners?


----------



## Boldgerg

Aedubya said:


> Jack swagger won tonight in Bellator, might he be one of the mystery partners?


Hopefully not. Always been a thoroughly shit, charisma black hole of a pro wrestler.


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> IMO Jericho's partners will be the Dark Order. AEW seems to be pushing them hard and they have a little history with Jericho, since he dressed up as one of their gimps LOL


I highly doubt it would be these guys I mean number one pushing them in the main event seriously doesn't make sense on a debut National show


----------



## Aedubya

Boldgerg said:


> Aedubya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack swagger won tonight in Bellator, might he be one of the mystery partners?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not. Always been a thoroughly shit, charisma black hole of a pro wrestler.
Click to expand...

In WWE yes he has


----------



## Lethal Evans

Aedubya said:


> Jack swagger won tonight in Bellator, might he be one of the mystery partners?


Imagine Swagger & Velasquez showing up to support Jericho. Holy shit.


----------



## Mox Girl

Wouldn't it be funny if one of Jericho's partners was Mox? :lol I know that's not going to happen but can you imagine it. Though I doubt it cos Jericho says Mox still owes him money for destroying his Christmas tree jacket in 2016


----------



## MetalKiwi

Maybe it's a legend from Mexico and a legend from Japan, as he has old school history wrestling in those Countries. 

Chris, Jushin Liger and La Parka.


----------



## RiverFenix

It will be former LAX.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MetalKiwi said:


> Maybe it's a legend from Mexico and a legend from Japan, as he has old school history wrestling in those Countries.
> 
> Chris, Jushin Liger and La Parka.


Gimme.


----------



## Taroostyles

I've actually thought the same thing about Jerichos partners being Mox and maybe another ex WWE guy coming over. 

See without TV we havent really seen The Elite together as a stable and you have to assume that's coming. Jericho is more than likely gonna have a group of his own to counter with.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It will be former LAX.


Tony schiavone let it slip on his podcast that it's them. Jericho also revealed that he filmed a promo with Santana and Ortiz on his own podcast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

If that's the case, maybe it would've been best to have Ortiz and Santana keep the president masks on at All Out then reveal themselves on the debut as Jericho's partners. Even if some people assume it's them, leave a tad bit of suspense with the unmasking.

I really dig them going by Dead Presidents and use the masks as a bank robber-esque gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung

If its LAX it will make sense since the opposite is The Bucks.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if one of Jericho's partners was Mox? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> I know that's not going to happen but can you imagine it. Though I doubt it cos Jericho says Mox still owes him money for destroying his Christmas tree jacket in 2016 <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


 nah mix is the one who is going to wreak havok in the match and get omega's ass for a beatdown


----------



## RiverFenix

Storyline should have been Jericho had two blank contracts to sign mystery partners with. Kayfabe with Nick, Matt and Kenny being EVP's means they otherwise know who all is signed otherwise, so should be no surprise to the identity of the mystery men other than maybe if they were supposed friends off the roster. But with PAC vs Page announced that was basically the last chance of anybody meaningful turning on them.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> I highly doubt it would be these guys I mean number one pushing them in the main event seriously doesn't make sense on a debut National show


It just feels really on-brand for AEW to reveal a "mystery" that's not really a mystery LOL. Like the aforementioned Jericho disguise, since it was very obviously Jericho right from the start.

Also, AEW seems to be pushing Dark Order as a top tag team, so working with Jericho and getting a cheap W over The Bucks would help them a lot.

That being said, it looks like it is LAX, so I'm probably wrong...


----------



## patpat

Geeee said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt it would be these guys I mean number one pushing them in the main event seriously doesn't make sense on a debut National show
> 
> 
> 
> It just feels really on-brand for AEW to reveal a "mystery" that's not really a mystery LOL. Like the aforementioned Jericho disguise, since it was very obviously Jericho right from the start.
> 
> Also, AEW seems to be pushing Dark Order as a top tag team, so working with Jericho and getting a cheap W over The Bucks would help them a lot.
> 
> That being said, it looks like it is LAX, so I'm probably wrong...
Click to expand...

 dude it's the first ever main event of their tv show, they know the dark order arent catching fire they wont give them the spot.


----------



## Geeee

patpat said:


> dude it's the first ever main event of their tv show, they know the dark order arent catching fire they wont give them the spot.


I mean it looks like it's gonna be LAX anyway, so I don't really have the energy to argue this...

That being said, LAX are not exactly huge names either. Especially since this is the new LAX that established themselves after TNA's peak.


----------



## NascarStan

Dragon Lee is now a free agent so maybe he is one of the surprises?


----------



## Chan Hung

Man, just think about it.. we are finally almost here! :mark
Seems like forever. Once Sunday is over and the new work week begins, Wednesday will arrive.
It will be a good show, but will it be great? It will receive criticism no matter what, just like any show does. But as long as they do NOT make the mistake NXT did when they debuted on USA, i think they will be fine. Jericho, Moxley, Cody will help to appeal to casuals. Hell Jericho alone has more appeal to casuals than the whole NXT roster. I expect NXT though to eventually call up a few main roster guys to counter. Either way, WED IS ALMOST HERE!!!! AEW, AEW, AEW!!!


----------



## V-Trigger

AverageJoe9 said:


> Dragon Lee is now a free agent so maybe he is one of the surprises?


Pretty sure he's 100% NJPW bound.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I just feel if it was LAX, they would have announced it.

They treat fans smarter than WWE. We all saw them debut at the last show.

They already announced Cody vs Jericho as the first title match, because fans already knew it was going to be by process of elimination.

Why keep LAX a secret when we already know?

Might be a swerve.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah I dont think its LAX either, this is their premiere episode and they know they need something huge. If LAX were the ones, sense says they would have just debuted them there instead of at All Out.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Man, just think about it.. we are finally almost here! :mark
> Seems like forever. Once Sunday is over and the new work week begins, Wednesday will arrive.
> It will be a good show, but will it be great? It will receive criticism no matter what, just like any show does. But as long as they do NOT make the mistake NXT did when they debuted on USA, i think they will be fine. Jericho, Moxley, Cody will help to appeal to casuals. Hell Jericho alone has more appeal to casuals than the whole NXT roster. I expect NXT though to eventually call up a few main roster guys to counter. Either way, WED IS ALMOST HERE!!!! AEW, AEW, AEW!!!


Time constraints will be interesting. They have a packed show with around 32 minutes of it being commercials. They have a lot of matches planned and presumably son promos. Hopefully everyone understands they can't have a lot of time. Whoever is doing the show run better be on point


----------



## Taroostyles

If I'm running the show I'm opening with Mox and Omega in a segment. You get the familiar face to casuals out there and keep eyeballs on the product and introduce Kenny to the home audience at the same time. 

The ring work will be apparent to everyone, they need to sell their stories and characters right away.


----------



## TD Stinger

TheLooseCanon said:


> I just feel if it was LAX, they would have announced it.
> 
> They treat fans smarter than WWE. We all saw them debut at the last show.
> 
> *They already announced Cody vs Jericho as the first title match, because fans already knew it was going to be by process of elimination.*
> 
> Why keep LAX a secret when we already know?
> 
> Might be a swerve.


I think that had to do more with selling tickets for Full Gear. If the show was farther out, they probably wait until after Cody's match with Sammy and Jericho's 1st title defense in Philly.

In terms of who the partners could be? I mean I don't see any big target free agents out there now worthy of the spot. So I'm sticking with LAX.



Taroostyles said:


> If I'm running the show I'm opening with Mox and Omega in a segment. You get the familiar face to casuals out there and keep eyeballs on the product and introduce Kenny to the home audience at the same time.
> 
> The ring work will be apparent to everyone, they need to sell their stories and characters right away.


Honestly I kind of wish Mox wasn't even "advertised" or "announced for this show. My fantasy booking would be just jumping Kenny before, during, or after the 6 Man Tag main event, and then cut a promo the next week.

I hope they find a good way to sync Mox's promo with Kenny's match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

I know they said they want to open with action, but if there was any time to do a opening promo, it's your first show to introduce the audience to you.

Jericho as champ should open, but whatever.


----------



## Taroostyles

I think they can do both but in general I think they should start with a hype segment. Everyone pretty much knows the in ring talent is there already.

And when I say a segment I mean something meaningful, not 20 minutes of nonsense you get on Raw. Show something with an edge that tells people this is what makes us different and feels that way. They could trot Pac and Page out there to have a banger but I just dont think itll be as effective to open the show. 

Either that or start right out the gate with a surprise, this is their major network debut and they need to make it feel huge and that anything could happen at any moment.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I guess an in-ring Cody promo (5 minutes, tops) seguing to Sammy coming out for the first match will do.


----------



## validreasoning

Chan Hung said:


> Man, just think about it.. we are finally almost here! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> Seems like forever. Once Sunday is over and the new work week begins, Wednesday will arrive.
> It will be a good show, but will it be great? It will receive criticism no matter what, just like any show does. But as long as they do NOT make the mistake NXT did when they debuted on USA, i think they will be fine. Jericho, Moxley, Cody will help to appeal to casuals. Hell Jericho alone has more appeal to casuals than the whole NXT roster. I expect NXT though to eventually call up a few main roster guys to counter. Either way, WED IS ALMOST HERE!!!! AEW, AEW, AEW!!!


What mistake did NXT make? They drew over a million viewers with very little promotion and nobody who ever worked cable TV prior. Massive success for a show struggling to draw 50 people to tv tapings when under FCW banner


----------



## The Masked Avenger

validreasoning said:


> What mistake did NXT make? They drew over a million viewers with very little promotion and nobody who ever worked cable TV prior. Massive success for a show struggling to draw 50 people to tv tapings when under FCW banner


My guess is he's talking about the fact they went to 2 hours but couldn't show the second hour on tv because of Suits already being in that time slot. WWE jumped the gun on getting NXT on tv and bungled it. I'm not sure how long Suits season lasts but it's not a good look.


----------



## Lethal Evans

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> My guess is he's talking about the fact they went to 2 hours but couldn't show the second hour on tv because of Suits already being in that time slot. WWE jumped the gun on getting NXT on tv and bungled it. I'm not sure how long Suits season lasts but it's not a good look.


Suits is finished now, as in: no more episodes ever.
NXT timed well.

The 2nd hour should now be live.

They got first blood for Wednesday night TV. 1m+ viewers, meaning NXT Live is on TV before AEW to try and draw viewers.


----------



## NXT Only

MrEvans said:


> Suits is finished now, as in: no more episodes ever.
> NXT timed well.
> 
> The 2nd hour should now be live.
> 
> They got first blood for Wednesday night TV. 1m+ viewers, meaning NXT Live is on TV before AEW to try and draw viewers.


Also means the whole WWE doesn’t care about AEW stuff was crap. 

Let’s hope we get two amazing shows on Wednesday’s since Monday and Friday will be subpar.


----------



## looper007

I be very shocked if for a debut TV episode, we don't get someone debuting for AEW. I know some will say they don't need to have anyone debut there. But with Cody saying they still need to fill places on the roster, a name or two debuting on their first TV outing will make those stand out.

I was expecting it to be John Morrison, but with recent news it seems like he's heading back to WWE. But he's come out and put it into question. I think it's a shame as I think he would be a good hand for AEW and probably get a ton more TV time then he will in WWE. 

I'm expecting more of a hard hitting action packed Debut outing for AEW, I don't think we'll see too much feud building or promo time. I think this will be a taster of what new fans will expect from AEW Dynamite.


----------



## Aedubya

Could it be possible Jerichos tag partners could be CONTRA from MLW?

Jacob Fatu ( MLW Heavyweight Champion ) and Simon Gotch ?

This would be from the leftest of fields but could happen due to whatever arrangement AEW & MLW have (MJF allowed to wrestle both & Pillman appearing on both YouTube channels)


----------



## Death Rider

Aedubya said:


> Could it be possible Jerichos tag partners could be CONTRA from MLW?
> 
> Jacob Fatu ( MLW Heavyweight Champion ) and Simon Gotch ?
> 
> This would be from the leftest of fields but could happen due to whatever arrangement AEW & MLW have (MJF allowed to wrestle both & Pillman appearing on both YouTube channels)


I would mark the fuck out :mark:


----------



## Shaun_27

For what it's worth Meltzer suggested they will go all out with the first match to draw people in with lots of action from what should be a large lead-in audience.

Also, AEW just popped up on my guide for next week on UK TV. Listing Adam Page, Chris Jeircho, Jon Moxley and Cody as the names. No Kenny Omega interestingly. Also, it appears that the channel ITV4+1 appears to be a dead channel? Is this the case for anyone else?


----------



## Mango13

You think they will have a new stage/set or do y'all think it'll be the same style one they've been using for ppv's?


----------



## BlackieDevil

imthegame19 said:


> Probably none. They want to create their own guys.


They look more generic than Adam Cole and his crew of create a wrestlers.


----------



## imthegame19

BlackieDevil said:


> They look more generic than Adam Cole and his crew of create a wrestlers.


Yeah and you would have said that about Rocky Malvia in 1996 too. Jon Moxley looked pretty generic in WWE jobber match in 2006.


That's the point you gotta take them from Indies guys and make something out of them.


----------



## BlackieDevil

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah and you would have said that about Rocky Malvia in 1996 too. Jon Moxley looked pretty generic in WWE jobber match in 2006.
> 
> 
> That's the point you gotta take them from Indies guys and make something out of them.


Dean and the UE still look pretty generic.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I really hope they have a decent amount of promos on the show. I'm not saying 20 minute talking segments, but damn, NXT has been FUCKING BORING with just match after match. Didn't even really pay attention to it this past Wednesday.

With there already being 5 matches announced, I'm worried as far as how much character development there is really going to be, but let's just hope we get Moxley breaking his silence in a better promo than anything the WWE could dream of creating.


----------



## Lethal Evans

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I really hope they have a decent amount of promos on the show. I'm not saying 20 minute talking segments, but damn, NXT has been FUCKING BORING with just match after match. Didn't even really pay attention to it this past Wednesday.
> 
> With there already being 5 matches announced, I'm worried as far as how much character development there is really going to be, but let's just hope we get Moxley breaking his silence in a better promo than anything the WWE could dream of creating.


A AEW version of the pipe bomb from Mox would be amazing.

Followed by a beat down on Omega following his match after Kenny's shoot-like comments on the Youtube show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MrEvans said:


> A AEW version of the pipe bomb from Mox would be amazing.
> 
> Followed by a beat down on Omega following his match after Kenny's shoot-like comments on the Youtube show.


A huge Moxley/Omega promo and brawl is how the TNT show should open up IMO. 

You engage viewers with your biggest stars, I absolutely think it's a mistake if the show starts off with Cody Vs. Some guy no one knows. That's fine as a match after the big opening segment, but as the kick start to the show, it's awful IMO.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Open the show with a fiery Cody promo then his match with Guevara.

Close it with the six-man tag and an Omega/Mox brawl. Maybe The Bucks can do the same with LAX. In the midst of the chaos, Jericho celebrates unscathed only to be stared down by Cody.


----------



## Lethal Evans

The Inbred Goatman said:


> A huge Moxley/Omega promo and brawl is how the TNT show should open up IMO.
> 
> You engage viewers with your biggest stars, I absolutely think it's a mistake if the show starts off with Cody Vs. Some guy no one knows. That's fine as a match after the big opening segment, but as the kick start to the show, it's awful IMO.


Yeah, they've said it's the first match. It's not a show opener match IMO.

Unless they're going super sports centric and do it like a UFC / boxing card? But I doubt that's the case.

Moxley promo to open.

Omega/Kenny brawl to finish would work best I think. Moxley can even tease the beatdown to keep viewers tuned in.



DGenerationMC said:


> Open the show with a fiery Cody promo then his match with Guevara.
> 
> Close it with the six-man tag and an Omega/Mox brawl. Maybe The Bucks can do the same with LAX. In the midst of the chaos, Jericho celebrates unscathed only to be stared down by Cody.


That'd be insane. Zooming out showing Bucks/LAX & Omega/Mox brawling with Jericho and Cody staring each other down at the top of the ramp.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MrEvans said:


> That'd be insane. Zooming out showing Bucks/LAX & Omega/Mox brawling with Jericho and Cody staring each other down at the top of the ramp.


I'm thinking splitting the screen 3 ways. Bucks and LAX outside the ring. Kenny and Mox in the crowd. Jericho's in the ring chilling before Cody sneaks up on him and death stares him as the show ends with Schiavone screaming "Fans, we're outta time!"


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MrEvans said:


> Yeah, they've said it's the first match. It's not a show opener match IMO.
> 
> Unless they're going super sports centric and do it like a UFC / boxing card? But I doubt that's the case.


They are sports centric to an extent, but they still have to sort the show like a logical Wrestling show. Omega/PAC, which was probably the 2nd or 3rd biggest match at All Out went 2nd for example/


----------



## patpat

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I really hope they have a decent amount of promos on the show. I'm not saying 20 minute talking segments, but damn, NXT has been FUCKING BORING with just match after match. Didn't even really pay attention to it this past Wednesday.
> 
> With there already being 5 matches announced, I'm worried as far as how much character development there is really going to be, but let's just hope we get Moxley breaking his silence in a better promo than anything the WWE could dream of creating.


 the Moxley thing is definitely an angle and a promo. And from cody's words aew matches wojt actually be workrate based. If you have seen fight for the fallen there were some matches where the focus was actually storytelling, sure it limited the amount of wrestling quality, but most characters could show off, potray their personality. Mjf for example was doing spots insulting the crowd saying he doesnt flip. It is possible to develop characters within matches and with in ring. They just have to tone down the whole workrate thing, 
For the first TV show I do see promos and angles. And for all their shows. The bucks said the tv show will be a lot like the road to series on youtube which implies a lot of storytelling and shit like that. That's one thing I am not worried about as I am expecting backstage stuffs, promo and all that but in a more traditional way. I can see a lot of in ring promo before,after matches like with the njpw system. 
They know workrate only wont be enough


----------



## Chan Hung

The Inbred Goatman said:


> MrEvans said:
> 
> 
> 
> A AEW version of the pipe bomb from Mox would be amazing.
> 
> Followed by a beat down on Omega following his match after Kenny's shoot-like comments on the Youtube show.
> 
> 
> 
> A huge Moxley/Omega promo and brawl is how the TNT show should open up IMO.
> 
> You engage viewers with your biggest stars, I absolutely think it's a mistake if the show starts off with Cody Vs. Some guy no one knows. That's fine as a match after the big opening segment, but as the kick start to the show, it's awful IMO.
Click to expand...

Someone gets it!! :bow
You start with something hot to keep people tuned in. Dont pull an NXT debut thing where they open a show to casuals on a national network with a match like that


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah to me they need to bookend the show with great angles and something hot story wise. We can almost all predict the show will end with a cliffhanger but something unexpected to start the show would be a cool way to keep people tuned in through the 1st broadcast.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I want a 20 min in-ring promo followed by matches only ending bu SURPRISE ROLL-UP!!!

....

sike :-|


----------



## Jazminator

I’d open with music with a montage of old school wrestling images - Dusty, Flair, Bruno, Wahoo, Tully, Arn, Road Warriors, etc. with Cody narrating about how great pro wrestling was. And then transition to an action highlight reel featuring today’s AEW stars. And Cody says that the greatness is back.

Cut to the arena. Pyro.

The Elite (Cody, Brandi, Omega and the Bucks) come out and cut a promo welcoming us to a new era in wrestling. Then Jericho comes out and again talks about how AEW wouldn’t exist without him. He promises a huge surprise for the main event. Then he brings out Sammy Guevara and offers him money to take out Cody in their match.

Something like that.


----------



## shandcraig

Obviously this does not enhance the ring product but i hope they have a classic proper intro with a theme song for Dynamite.


3 more days !


----------



## imthegame19

BlackieDevil said:


> Dean and the UE still look pretty generic.


Lol no but thanks for trying to troll.


----------



## TwistedLogic

shandcraig said:


> Obviously this does not enhance the ring product but i hope they have a classic proper intro with a theme song for Dynamite.
> 
> 
> 3 more days !


I wonder if WWE still have the rights to Across the Nation. I don't expect anyone else to use it as their main theme anyway but it would be sick to hear it on a Pay Per View or something just once more.


----------



## shandcraig

Never been the same since its amazing 1998 intro for raw


----------



## yeahbaby!

They should start with this


----------



## NXT Only

I would start the show with a brawl honestly even though NXT ended theirs with one. 

Between who? I’m not sure but it would set a tone of unpredictability.


----------



## RBrooks

The Inbred Goatman said:


> A huge Moxley/Omega promo and brawl is how the TNT show should open up IMO.
> 
> You engage viewers with your biggest stars, I absolutely think it's a mistake if the show starts off with Cody Vs. Some guy no one knows. That's fine as a match after the big opening segment, but as the kick start to the show, it's awful IMO.





MrEvans said:


> A AEW version of the pipe bomb from Mox would be amazing.
> 
> Followed by a beat down on Omega following his match after Kenny's shoot-like comments on the Youtube show.


You both have right ideas, and I would love to see something like this happen. But I think we should temper our expectations by quite a bit. I saw a lot of promotional material during the last few weeks, and you know what? Moxley isn't featured that heavily. It's like he's just one of the guys out there. So don't be disappointed if nothing really great happens out there. I'd like a promo from Mox and a brawl with Omega, honestly it's probably the best scenario for a moment, but I don't know... something tells me he isn't even gonna be pushed that hard on TV, not now at least. 

I mean, the logical thing was to let him win the title ASAP, but he's cooled down a bit, now Cody's getting a shot, and we don't even know if Mox is gonna beat Omega. I have my doubts. Bad thing here is that Mox doesn't even care for titles as much as he cares about freedom on the mic and in the ring. So he won't be persistent backstage-wise, and I kinda fault him for that. You kinda need to be a little bit of an asshole to be the top guy in the business. I sure hope they won't put him in some hardcore division or some shit. 

I guess soon we'll know about how serious they are with Mox. I'm so used to how WWE does things and how Vince never has any patience, so I'm always fearful that if you don't pull the trigger like right NOW, it's not going to work out. Maybe I should have some faith. If Jon gets lots of TV time, that's a pretty good sign.


----------



## patpat

RBrooks said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A huge Moxley/Omega promo and brawl is how the TNT show should open up IMO.
> 
> You engage viewers with your biggest stars, I absolutely think it's a mistake if the show starts off with Cody Vs. Some guy no one knows. That's fine as a match after the big opening segment, but as the kick start to the show, it's awful IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrEvans said:
> 
> 
> 
> A AEW version of the pipe bomb from Mox would be amazing.
> 
> Followed by a beat down on Omega following his match after Kenny's shoot-like comments on the Youtube show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You both have right ideas, and I would love to see something like this happen. But I think we should temper our expectations by quite a bit. I saw a lot of promotional material during the last few weeks, and you know what? Moxley isn't featured that heavily. It's like he's just one of the guys out there. So don't be disappointed if nothing really great happens out there. I'd like a promo from Mox and a brawl with Omega, honestly it's probably the best scenario for a moment, but I don't know... something tells me he isn't even gonna be pushed that hard on TV, not now at least.
> 
> I mean, the logical thing was to let him win the title ASAP, but he's cooled down a bit, now Cody's getting a shot, and we don't even know if Mox is gonna beat Omega. I have my doubts. Bad thing here is that Mox doesn't even care for titles as much as he cares about freedom on the mic and in the ring. So he won't be persistent backstage-wise, and I kinda fault him for that. You kinda need to be a little bit of an asshole to be the top guy in the business. I sure hope they won't put him in some hardcore division or some shit.
> 
> I guess soon we'll know about how serious they are with Mox. I'm so used to how WWE does things and how Vince never has any patience, so I'm always fearful that if you don't pull the trigger like right NOW, it's not going to work out. Maybe I should have some faith. If Jon gets lots of TV time, that's a pretty good sign.
Click to expand...

 lmao what? Dude it's their 2nd biggest star next to y2j. Check their promotional poster for the show and it think it will be obvious lol


----------



## RBrooks

patpat said:


> lmao what? Dude it's their 2nd biggest star next to y2j. Check their promotional poster for the show and it think it will be obvious lol


He wasn't featured that much in video advertisements though. 

I know it sounds silly :lol I've just used to be so negative of WWE, I can't even imagine Moxley being used right, I almost expect them to drop the ball with him. NJPW screwed him up a bit too, actually. So you never really know.


----------



## patpat

RBrooks said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao what? Dude it's their 2nd biggest star next to y2j. Check their promotional poster for the show and it think it will be obvious lol
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't featured that much in video advertisements though.
> 
> I know it sounds silly <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> I've just used to be so negative of WWE, I can't even imagine Moxley being used right, I almost expect them to drop the ball with him. NJPW screwed him up a bit too, actually. So you never really know.
Click to expand...

 hahaha I can see where you are coming from but nah, the guy is one of their top. And they certainly plan the Moxley vs omega to be their top main event rivalry for quite some years.
Actually njpw did cool him down if you ask me. After DON and crashing one of the most important ppv maybe ever everyone expected way more like losing to okada in the finals or at least reaching them 
But he has a much higher value in aew and the US than he has in njpw.


----------



## Mox Girl

They're promoting the SHIT out of Mox's appearance on the first ep on their Facebook page right now, they've posted about him multiple times in the last few days. Talking about him being quiet for ages and wondering what he'll say and that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah, no - Mox is one of their biggest stars for sure


----------



## Donnie

The show should kick off with a WHITE limo arriving in the back, and Tony should talk over it :cozy 

SID needs to have a cameo because SID :banderas 

Mox/Kenny need to beat the dog shit out of one another as the show ends "WE'RE OUT OF TIME, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. WE'LL SEE YOU ON THUNDER"


----------



## Ace

Couple days left...

Dave was talking about their be discussions of a TV deal in Aus, hopefully that includes NZ too..


----------



## lesenfanteribles

The days have gone so fast and it's gonna be October real soon. Can't wait to watch the first show.


----------



## BlackieDevil

imthegame19 said:


> Lol no but thanks for trying to troll.


So expressing an honest opinion is trolling nowadays?


----------



## imthegame19

BlackieDevil said:


> So expressing an honest opinion is trolling nowadays?


If you feel that way fine. But just know majority of wrestling fans don't. So it doesn't really do anything for the conversation and comes off as trolling. Since 95 percent of wrestling fans likely don't share that opinion. Along with WWE, New Japan and AEW etc.


----------



## Natecore

It’s Dynamite Week!

AEW about to blow this fucking business up!!!

Let’s Go!!!!!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RBrooks said:


> You both have right ideas, and I would love to see something like this happen. But I think we should temper our expectations by quite a bit. I saw a lot of promotional material during the last few weeks, and you know what? Moxley isn't featured that heavily. It's like he's just one of the guys out there. So don't be disappointed if nothing really great happens out there. I'd like a promo from Mox and a brawl with Omega, honestly it's probably the best scenario for a moment, but I don't know... something tells me he isn't even gonna be pushed that hard on TV, not now at least.


I've noticed that too, all the social media channels that I've seen are promoting the weirdest shit like "Is Sammy Guevara Ready for Cody" and dumb shit like that, it's a bit strange.

I've seen a bit of Moxley promotion, but not to a huge extent, which he should be all over the promotional material.


----------



## Taroostyles

It would be insane for them to downplay Moxley on the 1st show. Hes their most relevant talent to the mainstream audience and the only full fledged star that has jumped over so far. 

He should open the show with a live mic, no question about it.


----------



## Death Rider

The Inbred Goatman said:


> RBrooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You both have right ideas, and I would love to see something like this happen. But I think we should temper our expectations by quite a bit. I saw a lot of promotional material during the last few weeks, and you know what? Moxley isn't featured that heavily. It's like he's just one of the guys out there. So don't be disappointed if nothing really great happens out there. I'd like a promo from Mox and a brawl with Omega, honestly it's probably the best scenario for a moment, but I don't know... something tells me he isn't even gonna be pushed that hard on TV, not now at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too, all the social media channels that I've seen are promoting the weirdest shit like "Is Sammy Guevara Ready for Cody" and dumb shit like that, it's a bit strange.
> 
> I've seen a bit of Moxley promotion, but not to a huge extent, which he should be all over the promotional material.
Click to expand...

Focusing all the promotion on one guy would be over the top imo. I mean others are on the show too. I mean Moxley has been all over the posters for advance sales so he is definitely being promoted and will be a big deal in aew.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They are keeping Mox quiet to hype his return - it’s more impactful for this to be the first time he addresses Kenny again IMO


----------



## patpat

Death Rider said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBrooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You both have right ideas, and I would love to see something like this happen. But I think we should temper our expectations by quite a bit. I saw a lot of promotional material during the last few weeks, and you know what? Moxley isn't featured that heavily. It's like he's just one of the guys out there. So don't be disappointed if nothing really great happens out there. I'd like a promo from Mox and a brawl with Omega, honestly it's probably the best scenario for a moment, but I don't know... something tells me he isn't even gonna be pushed that hard on TV, not now at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too, all the social media channels that I've seen are promoting the weirdest shit like "Is Sammy Guevara Ready for Cody" and dumb shit like that, it's a bit strange.
> 
> I've seen a bit of Moxley promotion, but not to a huge extent, which he should be all over the promotional material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Focusing all the promotion on one guy would be over the top imo. I mean others are on the show too. I mean Moxley has been all over the posters for advance sales so he is definitely being promoted and will be a big deal in aew.
Click to expand...

 he was all over their promotional stuffs, I dont even know how many time aew's twitter tweeted about Moxley and when he will comeback and what he has to say, come on <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />



Also they should really get a new set if you ask me. The current one is getting old very very fast and that's kind of tiny turnoff to me. Maybe doing the free shows was a more significant hit on them than they thought? I wonder


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> It would be insane for them to downplay Moxley on the 1st show. Hes their most relevant talent to the mainstream audience and the only full fledged star that has jumped over so far.
> 
> He should open the show with a live mic, no question about it.


Rumors going around is Cody vs Sammy is opening the show. They want to go in hot with some in ring action and not 10 minute promos. Smart imo.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178701033712820224
I'm digging it, the show open. Gets me amped up.


----------



## Chan Hung

Edit. Ha the above poster posted it. 

Definitely Raw is War vibes!! :mark

This must be the new theme song for Dymamite and music entrance when they start the show. 

https://www.facebook.com/276076433043811/posts/432513897400063/


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178701033712820224


----------



## Shepard

The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178701033712820224
> I'm digging it, the show open. Gets me amped up.


The colour splashes are fun, happy with this


----------



## Chan Hung

Cornette can rest a bit since Orange Cassidy is not on the opening credits 
:lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

The show open vid...


----------



## TD Stinger

As far as Mox if I don't get some Kenny vs. Mox brawl on this show, I'll be disappointed.

I don't even care if he talks, I just want to see him punch Omega in the face for what Omega said when he got hurt.


----------



## michael_3165

The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178701033712820224
> I'm digging it, the show open. Gets me amped up.


Oooh loving that! VERY 1997-98 RAW feel there. Smart move in my view. They have a new product with a nostalgia kick from the Money Night Wars style opening. As a 90s kid this gets me super hyped for the show but we shall see.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Chan Hung said:


> Cornette can rest a bit since Orange Cassidy is not on the opening credits
> :lol


How can that be?! I was told that Cassidy is a huge draw and that casuals love him.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178701033712820224
> I'm digging it, the show open. Gets me amped up.


The video is nice. The song is pure cancer with a little bit of AIDS sprinkled on top.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

General consensus seems to be the opening is awesome.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Inbred Goatman said:


> General consensus seems to be the opening is awesome.


That can mean anything. I think the video is awesome. The song is objectively horrendous, though. That's nothing new though, as the music for the openings of wrestling shows has always been subpar. Even Attitude Era RAW, which had the best opening song, comparatively, was pretty bad.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> 
> General consensus seems to be the opening is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> That can mean anything. I think the video is awesome. The song is objectively horrendous, though. That's nothing new though, as the music for the openings of wrestling shows has always been subpar. Even Attitude Era RAW, which had the best opening song, comparatively, was pretty bad.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's not a great song but the video makes up for it. So I'm okay with it.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I love the video, hate the song. Only thing I somewhat dislike about the video is how fast each frame/wrestler changes. Too many near-immediate transitions to clearly see anything.



AEWMoxley said:


> That can mean anything. I think the video is awesome. The song is objectively horrendous, though. That's nothing new though, as the music for the openings of wrestling shows has always been subpar. Even Attitude Era RAW, which had the best opening song, comparatively, was pretty bad.


Disagree with the second part of your post. Across the Nation is the GOAT wrestling theme song


----------



## NascarStan

Looks like Illinois is going to be their home base for AEW with them hitting the area twice for TV this year plus All Out. Thinking that after Champaign they close the year in St. Louis and Kansas City as a launching point in 2020 to start running the west coast

Also it would be smart if AEW capitalized on the Minshew popularity and see if they could get him in a segment or something

Link: https://twitter.com/TonyKhan/status/1178723161233350656?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## shandcraig

Looks like most of us agree the song is bad but would i be correct to say its the guys voice ? The lyrics are fitting and even the guitar is good vibe. The video package itself is cool though.


----------



## Corey

I love the guitar riff at the end of the video. If they continue that and come on to the air to it, it's gonna be awesome. HUGE Nitro vibes from the vid.

Here's the explanation behind the Champaign IL show. State Farm Center is a massive basketball arena that holds 15k btw.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178729779736055814


----------



## rbl85

I didn't pay attention to it before but Wardlow is really not that big.


----------



## michael_3165

Not sure if this was covered here but Will Cooling of PWTorch and FSM has note some inconsistencies with the ITV/AEW debacle [i.e. Cooling flatly calls Khan a liar] when he notes the following: 
ITV is regulated by the same rules that govern Sky and BT as they are 'not counted as a public service channel'. 
To get round the 12 minute 'rule' for advertisements all Sky have to do is air 'In House' adverts for Sky programming rather than paid for adverts from other companies. Hence why during some WWE advert breaks it is Sky programming ads only. 
Live programming doesn't have to follow the rules as opposed to recorded programming. International broadcasts can follow the same advert breaks as the 'host' broadcaster (in this case TNT). 
Makes you wonder whether Khan and Co screwed up royally here and now want to work out a subscription or pay type deal now ITV aren't willing to air live. In which case are they bullshitting the fans or is this a genuine advertisement issue? Hmm either way it doesn't look good in a new market which is renowned for being a huge deal for WWE and to a lesser degree NJPW/ROH/TNA.


----------



## Death Rider

Tbf Oli Davies on Wrestletalk speculated it was something else based on his old job in TV and said that it should be a fairly simple fix.


----------



## rbl85

michael_3165 said:


> Not sure if this was covered here but Will Cooling of PWTorch and FSM has note some inconsistencies with the ITV/AEW debacle [i.e. Cooling flatly calls Khan a liar] when he notes the following:
> ITV is regulated by the same rules that govern Sky and BT as they are 'not counted as a public service channel'.
> To get round the 12 minute 'rule' for advertisements all Sky have to do is air 'In House' adverts for Sky programming rather than paid for adverts from other companies. Hence why during some WWE advert breaks it is Sky programming ads only.
> Live programming doesn't have to follow the rules as opposed to recorded programming. International broadcasts can follow the same advert breaks as the 'host' broadcaster (in this case TNT).
> Makes you wonder whether Khan and Co screwed up royally here and now want to work out a subscription or pay type deal now ITV aren't willing to air live. In which case are they bullshitting the fans or is this a genuine advertisement issue? Hmm either way it doesn't look good in a new market which is renowned for being a huge deal for WWE and to a lesser degree NJPW/ROH/TNA.


I think the problem is more between TNT and ITV.


----------



## patpat

michael_3165 said:


> Not sure if this was covered here but Will Cooling of PWTorch and FSM has note some inconsistencies with the ITV/AEW debacle [i.e. Cooling flatly calls Khan a liar] when he notes the following:
> ITV is regulated by the same rules that govern Sky and BT as they are 'not counted as a public service channel'.
> To get round the 12 minute 'rule' for advertisements all Sky have to do is air 'In House' adverts for Sky programming rather than paid for adverts from other companies. Hence why during some WWE advert breaks it is Sky programming ads only.
> Live programming doesn't have to follow the rules as opposed to recorded programming. International broadcasts can follow the same advert breaks as the 'host' broadcaster (in this case TNT).
> Makes you wonder whether Khan and Co screwed up royally here and now want to work out a subscription or pay type deal now ITV aren't willing to air live. In which case are they bullshitting the fans or is this a genuine advertisement issue? Hmm either way it doesn't look good in a new market which is renowned for being a huge deal for WWE and to a lesser degree NJPW/ROH/TNA.


 he made himself look like a fool by calling the guy a liar when few moments later it was revealed to be an issue between itv and tnt about advertising. 
The dirtsheet in wrestling are getting the big head.


----------



## Lethal Evans

RBrooks said:


> You both have right ideas, and I would love to see something like this happen. But I think we should temper our expectations by quite a bit. I saw a lot of promotional material during the last few weeks, and you know what? Moxley isn't featured that heavily. It's like he's just one of the guys out there. So don't be disappointed if nothing really great happens out there. I'd like a promo from Mox and a brawl with Omega, honestly it's probably the best scenario for a moment, but I don't know... something tells me he isn't even gonna be pushed that hard on TV, not now at least.
> 
> I mean, the logical thing was to let him win the title ASAP, but he's cooled down a bit, now Cody's getting a shot, and we don't even know if Mox is gonna beat Omega. I have my doubts. Bad thing here is that Mox doesn't even care for titles as much as he cares about freedom on the mic and in the ring. So he won't be persistent backstage-wise, and I kinda fault him for that. You kinda need to be a little bit of an asshole to be the top guy in the business. I sure hope they won't put him in some hardcore division or some shit.
> 
> I guess soon we'll know about how serious they are with Mox. I'm so used to how WWE does things and how Vince never has any patience, so I'm always fearful that if you don't pull the trigger like right NOW, it's not going to work out. Maybe I should have some faith. If Jon gets lots of TV time, that's a pretty good sign.





patpat said:


> lmao what? Dude it's their 2nd biggest star next to y2j. Check their promotional poster for the show and it think it will be obvious lol





RBrooks said:


> He wasn't featured that much in video advertisements though.
> 
> I know it sounds silly :lol I've just used to be so negative of WWE, I can't even imagine Moxley being used right, I almost expect them to drop the ball with him. NJPW screwed him up a bit too, actually. So you never really know.


I get what you mean about the lack of video. He's said that 2020 he'll be completely focused on AEW as he still has NJPW commitments at the moment so he'll probably aim for the title around that period I imagine.

But if you want to gauge how serious they are with Mox, he debuted by attacking Jericho & Omega (AEWs 2 biggest stars) leading into a big feud with Kenny that he'll probably win.

Mox is going to be one of their top talents. He'll be next up for Jericho after Cody & who they want to challenge after that. It all depends what their PPV schedule looks like.


----------



## patpat

I am not scared for mox, the moment they made him debut that way at DON, I was 100% sure they considered him a big deal


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

patpat said:


> I am not scared for mox, the moment they made him debut that way at DON, I was 100% sure they considered him a big deal


he is their biggest star, will never lose his place in aew tbh.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Jericho's Partners are LAX, they are revealing it in the countdown to TNT promo tomorrow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178763743532060672


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah you can see them in the background. Feel like this could have been annouced sooner but will still be an awesome main event. feel like there may be other surpises in store for the show


----------



## TwistedLogic

I thought it was common knowledge that LAX would be his partners. Didn't realize it hadn't even been revealed till now. Not sure why people thought they'd randomly throw in two singles wrestlers. Jericho showing up with Morrison and Swagger wouldn't have made any sense and would have felt like a WWE tag team match where they just throw random and completely unrelated people into matches for no reason.


----------



## Aedubya

Death Rider said:


> Tbf Oli Davies on Wrestletalk speculated it was something else based on his old job in TV and said that it should be a fairly simple fix.


Correct, Olly called this out immediately


----------



## Aedubya

So Jericho DID completely spoil this on his podcast weeks ago lol

Also , this is now certain that LAX will interfere with Bucks v Private Party giving party the win and advancing through to the next stage


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Is there a way to catch up on storylines or key matches on an official site online? I've seen a few from the new guys I like on youtube, but not keeping up with the "heavyweights" at all. Didn't start watching NJPW until this summer, do not know much of most these guys.


----------



## rbl85

The show opening is great but there is something that i don't really like, well something that bother me.

Did you guys see any image of Riho in the video ?

Nothing on her, she's not on the video while Rose is in it.

She could be the first AEW women champion and she's not in the opening video…..I really Wonder who's going to win ?


----------



## Mox Girl

Just ordered my AEW Plus sub :mark: Bring it on!


----------



## Jazminator

rbl85 said:


> The show opening is great but there is something that i don't really like, well something that bother me.
> 
> Did you guys see any image of Riho in the video ?
> 
> Nothing on her, she's not on the video while Rose is in it.
> 
> She could be the first AEW women champion and she's not in the opening video…..I really Wonder who's going to win ?


I noticed that, too. 

Maybe they're going to switch up the intro a lot. They can add Riho, LAX, Wardlow, etc.


----------



## Jazminator

Do you guys think that "Dynamite" will be re-aired on the TNT Network app? I'm not always able to watch TV live.


----------



## patpat

Death Rider said:


> Yeah you can see them in the background. Feel like this could have been annouced sooner but will still be an awesome main event. feel like there may be other surpises in store for the show


 nah if its lax it's better to reveal it before the show so Fan's expectations dont get unreasonably high


----------



## TheLooseCanon

wrong thread oops


----------



## White Glove Test

I am excited for this! I got tickets on the floor near the entrance ramp!
I will be wearing a red Washington Capitals jersey (since it is opening night for the Caps )


----------



## V-Trigger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178849323909435393


----------



## Mister Sinister

They can't possibly put the belt on Rose after she displayed she is not to be trusted as an ambassador of the product. What she tweeted was the equivalent of getting a DUI for AEW. Being champion requires that the company and TNT and Time Warner can trust you.

Everyone in the locker better take a long look in the mirror and recognize that they are about to be public figures on national television. If they screw up, TNT is going to put the screws to the promotion. If you screw up while champion, you will not be champion again. TNT isn't going to tolerate headlines about rape jokes.


----------



## Jazminator

Mister Sinister said:


> They can't possibly put the belt on Rose after she displayed she is not to be trusted as an ambassador of the product. What she tweeted was the equivalent of getting a DUI for AEW. Being champion requires that the company and TNT and Time Warner can trust you.
> 
> Everyone in the locker better take a long look in the mirror and recognize that they are about to be public figures on national television. If they screw up, TNT is going to put the screws to the promotion. If you screw up while champion, you will not be champion again. TNT isn't going to tolerate headlines about rape jokes.


I get what you're saying, although I don't fully agree. Nyla Rose made a mistake, but I don't think she should be punished forever because of it. Besides, I doubt many people even know about her tweet.

Also, there's the PC side of it. If Nyla doesn't win, AEW could get criticized for missing a golden opportunity to elevate a LGBTQ (or whatever you call it) member to be the company's first women's champion. There are people who would definitely see it that way.

I think Nyla will win because of the PC angle *AND* the apparent fact that it's in her hometown. I'm rooting big-time for Riho, however.


----------



## NXT Only

Mister Sinister said:


> They can't possibly put the belt on Rose after she displayed she is not to be trusted as an ambassador of the product. What she tweeted was the equivalent of getting a DUI for AEW. Being champion requires that the company and TNT and Time Warner can trust you.
> 
> Everyone in the locker better take a long look in the mirror and recognize that they are about to be public figures on national television. If they screw up, TNT is going to put the screws to the promotion. If you screw up while champion, you will not be champion again. TNT isn't going to tolerate headlines about rape jokes.


Stop it.


----------



## ElTerrible

Following the logic that Meltzer is a AEW guy and spread these rumours, I´d assume to see Morrison and Cain as Jericho´s partners. Morrison can play the rockstar understudy while Cain plays the bodyguard role as he grows into wrestling. Makes a lot of sense from a stable point of view.


----------



## ElTerrible

rbl85 said:


> The show opening is great but there is something that i don't really like, well something that bother me.
> 
> Did you guys see any image of Riho in the video ?
> 
> Nothing on her, she's not on the video while Rose is in it.
> 
> She could be the first AEW women champion and she's not in the opening video…..I really Wonder who's going to win ?


They want Rose for the headlines, but it´s obvious Priestley, Baker and Shida will be the female topstars for now and AEW didn´t want any of them to job here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Well, now got a 50/50 shot at being the best show this week.


----------



## ellthom

Looks like I'm signing up for the FITE TV method, seeing as I don;t wanna wait for a Sunday morning heavily edited show on UK TV.

We UK fan s got screwed over so hard. AEW fucked up royally here. At least until ITV sort their shit out and come up with a deal to watch AEW live. I wonder how much this will affect AEW's ratings, I am sure a large percent of UK audiences will now not watch.


----------



## Death Rider

ellthom said:


> Looks like I'm signing up for the FITE TV method, seeing as I don;t wanna wait for a Sunday morning heavily edited show on UK TV.
> 
> We UK fan s got screwed over so hard. AEW fucked up royally here. At least until ITV sort their shit out and come up with a deal to watch AEW live. I wonder how much this will affect AEW's ratings, I am sure a large percent of UK audiences will now not watch.


I think it will affect the casual audience more then us. Casuals/lapsed fans in the uk who would have checked it out won't pay $5 to watch online. The ratings for the Sunday show ain't going to be good. For people like us it is fine I mean I just cut out another wrestling expense and replaced it with this.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

WWE bought the debut show tickets to sell on the secondary market tbh


----------



## NXT Only

ellthom said:


> Looks like I'm signing up for the FITE TV method, seeing as I don;t wanna wait for a Sunday morning heavily edited show on UK TV.
> 
> We UK fan s got screwed over so hard. AEW fucked up royally here. At least until ITV sort their shit out and come up with a deal to watch AEW live. I wonder how much this will affect AEW's ratings, I am sure a large percent of UK audiences will now not watch.


They gave you an option to watch it live. They’re one side of a negotiation. It’s available to you for about 16 cents a day


----------



## LongPig666

Death Rider said:


> I mean I just cut out another wrestling expense and replaced it with this.


Out of interest which one(s)? I will be un-subbing the WWE Network - NXT UK is dead and lets be honest Total Divas/Bella's has more serious wrestling content in it than RAW/SD. Also will probably ditch 'Progress' after ch. 100.

That all depends on how AEW does of course.


----------



## Death Rider

LongPig666 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I just cut out another wrestling expense and replaced it with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest which one(s)? I will be un-subbing the WWE Network - NXT UK is dead and lets be honest Total Divas/Bella's has more serious wrestling content in it than RAW/SD. Also will probably ditch 'Progress' after ch. 100.
> 
> That all depends on how AEW does of course.
Click to expand...

I ditched the network. Barely use it and not watched a ppv since the money in the bank ending pissed me off


----------



## Jay_88

I really hope Riho beats Nyla!
Could be a good underdog story if done correctly!


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> Following the logic that Meltzer is a AEW guy and spread these rumours, I´d assume to see Morrison and Cain as Jericho´s partners. Morrison can play the rockstar understudy while Cain plays the bodyguard role as he grows into wrestling. Makes a lot of sense from a stable point of view.


A 15 year veteran playing an understudy makes little sense


----------



## Jokerface17

RapShepard said:


> A 15 year veteran playing an understudy makes little sense




Didn’t Morrison just sign a deal with WWE?


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Hopefully AEW can create a star that's dark like early Kane, Undertaker or someone like Wyatt.


----------



## patpat

Cody just confirmed in the conference call there will be a UK PPV and tv taping there in 2020 and that by then they would have built a satisfying amount of uk guys.


----------



## Death Rider

patpat said:


> Cody just confirmed in the conference call there will be a UK PPV and tv taping there in 2020 and that by then they would have built a satisfying amount of uk guys.


Hmm maybe they are signing some more brits then. I mean scrull is obvious and havoc seems like he will have a role in the midcard.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Perfect time and place to do Mox vs. Havoc, maybe for the title.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DGenerationMC said:


> Perfect time and place to do Mox vs. Havoc, maybe for the title.


Why on earth would a geek like Havoc get a title shot?


----------



## TripleG

Okay, preview for Tomorrow night...which I'll be attending! 

- Cody Vs. Sammy Guevara = I expect this to be a nice solid and basic TV match to make Cody look good, and hopefully elevate Sammy a little bit in the process. Cody will obviously win unless they go for a Razor/123 Kid type of thing on the first show. Also, because its Cody, I expect some kind of storyline to be kicked off here with him. 

- MJF Vs. Brandon Cutler = My boy MJF gets to be on the first show! God I hope they give him a mic for his entrance. I would hope MJF would get the win here. I like the set up they did on the countdown shows as this is basically the battle between the Cody's boy and the Bucks' boy. It'll be interesting to see where it goes, but for right now, I'm just stoked to experience MJF life. 

- PAC Vs. Hangman Page = The match we were supposed to get at Double or Nothing. I expect this to be the "Really good match" of the night. PAC is coming off a huge win over Omega, and Page off of a huge loss to Jericho in the first title match, so I see them continuing the trend and moving the Bastard up and up and Page on a slight slide after his unexpected rise to the main event match in August. 

- Riho Vs. Nyla Rose for First Women's Title = I have no clue who is winning this because this match has no heat. Nyla is the hometowner, which might play a factor in this. Nyla is also trans which will get them headlines and I think they'll be hesitant to resist that. But then again Riho is one of Omega's girls, and the veteran and an underdog in this match, so I can see them going for the feel good scrappy underdog win too, so who knows. Basically, they can do whatever they want because this match is a blank slate and I can't say I care all that much, sadly. Personally, I am more invested in the Bea Priestly/Britt Baker feud and even the Kong/Brandi partnership that could get some heat, but that's just me. 

- Jon Moxley will appear = That alone makes the show worth checking out as he is their big pick up this year. Obviously, he is going to do something with Omega to set up their big showdown at Full Gear, maybe even do something else to set up the future. 

- The Bucks and Kenny Omega Vs. Chris Jericho and Two Mystery Partners = Well the two mystery partners make this intriguing and supposedly, they are being revealed tonight on the Countdown special. Regardless, this will be a fun main event and hopefully something big happens to serve as a storyline hook for the future. 

Bottom line, I'm excited.


----------



## NascarStan

Expecting a good show, PAC vs Hangman will steal the show and i'm suspecting the winner of this match faces Jericho for the title in Philadelphia, can't wait to see an unscripted Moxley with a microphone and really showcase the promo quality between WWE and AEW.

Biggest thing AEW needs to do is give the new fan a reason to tune in next week, AEW has the Bucks/Private Party tournament match and Mox-Spears set for next week which helps, give some of the guys not wrestling tomorrow backstage segments and begin showcases the characters of the new guys


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That is a good card.

Predictions? 

Winners
Cody
Pac
Riho
MJF
Jericho’s team

Longest match - Pac / Hangman
Shortest - MJF / Cutler
Best match - Pac / Hangman


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I think it's kinda dumb to reveal the mystery partners before the show. Would've been much better if they just came out with him on Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard

Winners

Cody
Nyla
Page
MJF
Jericho

Longest Jericho match

Best Jericho match

Best showing Nyla


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

I'll eat my shorts if Nyla doesn't win they want those equality headlines which they'll get when she obviously becomes first ever champ.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Darkest Lariat said:


> I think it's kinda dumb to reveal the mystery partners before the show. Would've been much better if they just came out with him on Dynamite.


It's not really a surprise which is why they will be revealing early so fans know what to expect and aren't disappointed expecting the moon.


----------



## Chan Hung

V-Trigger said:


>


Great video to listen to!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oh, and Jungle express beating SCU this time around


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox is ready


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134371002847232


----------



## AEWMoxley

Moxley, with a single tweet, is already generating more buzz for the debut than anyone who is actually scheduled for a match on the card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEWMoxley said:


> Moxley, with a single tweet, is already generating more buzz for the debut than anyone who is actually scheduled for a match on the card.


Well, he’s one of the top stars, sooooo..... expected?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Excited for tomorrow night. Everything AEW has done was to lead them to this exact moment where they try and prove to become a proper alternative to the WWE. You really have to admire their ambition. I look forward to seeing what they bring to live TV. Amazing time to be a wrestling fan!


----------



## HankHill_85

Hangman/PAC should be a gem of a match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Darkest Lariat said:


> I think it's kinda dumb to reveal the mystery partners before the show. Would've been much better if they just came out with him on Dynamite.


Yea that pretty much confirms to me they've already made their debut and won't be new. 

It's going to be LAX..


----------



## Mox Girl

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mox is ready
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179134371002847232


Ahhhh it's nice to finally hear something from him cos he's been so quiet since the MRSA diagnosis. Judging by those pics, he looks good and ready! Eeeee I'm so happy :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

They are gonna let him go out there and say whatever he wants, its gonna get real interesting


----------



## Username1444

Is he going to cut a promo? Was that confirmed?


----------



## The XL 2

If AEW wants to compete on the national scale, they need to throw a haymaker tomorrow. They have to put their best foot forward when the most eyes are going to be watching, only 1 chance to make a first impression.


----------



## Beatles123

Im not worried about ratings or haymakers. I'm looking for a wrestling show I don't feel ashamed to watch. AEW has already done that.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The XL 2 said:


> If AEW wants to compete on the national scale, they need to throw a haymaker tomorrow. They have to put their best foot forward when the most eyes are going to be watching, only 1 chance to make a first impression.


Agreed. I think they'll have a sizeable viewership tomorrow - at least 1.5-2 million, and possibly more. There's a lot of pressure on them to deliver a great debut. If they do, they'll not only retain a large portion of that debut viewership, but steadily gain new viewers. If the debut flops, they're going to lose a ton of steam.

Moxley will deliver, and so will Jericho if they give him a mic prior to his match. Hopefully they let MJF cut a promo as well. People care about characters, and AEW needs to showcase these 3 in particular tomorrow.


----------



## Chan Hung

This may not go in this section but does anybody know if there's a preview tonight I could have sworn something about TNT having a preview the day before Dynamite airs


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Darkest Lariat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's kinda dumb to reveal the mystery partners before the show. Would've been much better if they just came out with him on Dynamite.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that pretty much confirms to me they've already made their debut and won't be new.
> 
> It's going to be LAX..
Click to expand...

When and where was it revealed originally


----------



## DGenerationMC

AEWMoxley said:


> Why on earth would a geek like Havoc get a title shot?


So all of his fellow geek countrymen can watch him in a big spot and hopefully hurl over more cash than if a regular American geek were in the same position. Simple trick of the hometown boy/girl headlining a show with the title on the line. Been done plenty of times in pro wrestling history.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DGenerationMC said:


> So all of his fellow geek countrymen can watch him in a big spot and hopefully hurl over more cash than if a regular American geek were in the same position. Simple trick of the hometown boy/girl headlining a show with the title on the line. Been done plenty of times in pro wrestling history.


The event in question would be a PPV, no? Havoc, in no way shape or form, should ever main event a PPV. No one is going to pay to watch him in that spot.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Chan Hung said:


> This may not go in this section but does anybody know if there's a preview tonight I could have sworn something about TNT having a preview the day before Dynamite airs


Should be a Countdown show at 8pm EST.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chandelier set again :-|

Lights look good


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179164443617484802


----------



## Chan Hung

MrEvans said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may not go in this section but does anybody know if there's a preview tonight I could have sworn something about TNT having a preview the day before Dynamite airs
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a Countdown show at 8pm EST.
Click to expand...

thnk u!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Countdown show starts at 8 EST, 7 minutes from now


----------



## shandcraig

That arena is huge. I dont understand the Chandelier for every show. It only made sense for Double or nothing Casino theme. Oh well no big deal just strange theme lol.

So far it looks like its just 3 separate screens and the Chandelier. Doesnt matter to me just sorta not so much dynamite them. 

So the concrete floor is sprayed with colors ? for the exploding dynamite aspect ? or is that the lights doing that? its one or the other and that is interesting,Not seen that before !


----------



## Lethal Evans

HERE WE GO


----------



## Lethal Evans

Still insane it's here. Wrestling on TNT. 
I know it's not the live show, but holy shit I'm hyped.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> That arena is huge. I dont understand the Chandelier for every show. It only made sense for Double or nothing Casino theme. Oh well no big deal just strange theme lol.
> 
> So far it looks like its just 3 separate screens and the Chandelier. Not so much of a Dynamite theme
> 
> So the concrete floor is sprayed with colors ? for the exploding dynamite aspect ? or is that the lights doing that?


It’s the lights doing those colours on the floor


----------



## shandcraig

Ya noticed now, its also near the stage too. Thats crazy, going to look interesting


----------



## DGenerationMC

AEWMoxley said:


> The event in question would be a PPV, no? Havoc, in no way shape or form, should ever main event a PPV. No one is going to pay to watch him in that spot.


I think UK fans would. Try to replicate that Davey Boy Smith-SSlam 92 feel except Jimmy wouldn't win the title. If thee right story is there and Havoc is built right, I don't see why it couldn't be able to pull people into watching.


----------



## patpat

Why are people even discussing havok? Lmao


----------



## Alexander_G

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Chandelier set again :-|
> 
> Lights look good
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179164443617484802


I used to put smaller rings and sets together at dinky venues when I was younger, imagine having to put these enormous and intricate stages together all the time.

This is one part of the wrestling business where credit needs more due; you have to respect the work that these workers do and put in to design all this weekly, and anywhere around the US (a massive country) and the world. I have nothing but respect for it.


----------



## shandcraig

DGenerationMC said:


> I think UK fans would. Try to replicate that Davey Boy Smith-SSlam 92 feel except Jimmy wouldn't win the title. If thee right story is there and Havoc is built right, I don't see why it couldn't be able to pull people into watching.


Right now sure but you never know,He has had zero character development time but that will start with the weekly show. He might manage to form into something amazing.But maybe not and just be a solid worker for mid card forever lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Le champione being his usual self


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179180442328518656


----------



## Mox Girl

Username1444 said:


> Is he going to cut a promo? Was that confirmed?


It's most likely what he'll do cos he's not scheduled for a match. Either that, or he'll just show up to kick someone's ass :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Alexander_G said:


> I used to put smaller rings and sets together at dinky venues when I was younger, imagine having to put these enormous and intricate stages together all the time.
> 
> This is one part of the wrestling business where credit needs more due; you have to respect the work that these workers do and put in to design all this weekly, and anywhere around the US (a massive country) and the world. I have nothing but respect for it.


Oh, 100% - great respect for the work, time and all the rest.

Just personally feel as a visual centrepiece which fit great with DoN - and served purpose with all the PPVs, the chandelier just doesn’t scream ‘new era’ - y’know?

Feels a tad 80s-riffic

that being said - the stage is but one part of the overall - the lights look like it will be boss


----------



## Chrome

Just saw a Dynamite ad during the wild card game on TBS. :bjpenn


----------



## rberg922

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh, 100% - great respect for the work, time and all the rest.
> 
> Just personally feel as a visual centrepiece which fit great with DoN - and served purpose with all the PPVs, the chandelier just doesn’t scream ‘new era’ - y’know?
> 
> Feels a tad 80s-riffic
> 
> that being said - the stage is but one part of the overall - the lights look like it will be boss


Agree, it fit with the casino feel for DoN. Was hoping for something pretty different for their live shows. However, if they keep this layout for TV and do something different going forward for PPV's then I'd feel a little better. You can't have the same look for your big shows and your weekly show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Username1444 said:


> Is he going to cut a promo? Was that confirmed?


I don't think they've specified that he'll have a promo, I think the announcement was just "Jon Moxley appears live."



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Chandelier set again :-|
> 
> Lights look good
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179164443617484802


This will probably be the best looking show they've had so far. The Sears Center and MGM Grand were both cool, but this arena looks huge. Will be a great 1st image for their 1st TV show.


----------



## Jazminator

I'm hoping for a great show, and I think we'll get it. However, I don't think it's a make-or-break situation. As the old saying goes, Rome was not built in a day. The important thing is, AEW needs to put on a solid show tomorrow night, and then build from there. There will be mistakes and things that could be improved. It's all about introducing yourself to your TV audience and then building your fanbase. It's going to be fun.


----------



## DGenerationMC

shandcraig said:


> Right now sure but you never know,He has had zero character development time but that will start with the weekly show. He might manage to form into something amazing.But maybe not and just be a solid worker for mid card forever lol


AEW would have plenty of time to make into something. 2020 isn't here just yet. Only way to find out where Jimmy should be, like most of the roster, is to put them in sink or swim situations. We'll find out soon enough. Time will tell.


----------



## shandcraig

These new color splashes is going to be very unique,Has anyone ever seen anything like that from lights ? Since we will have so many crazy colored lights around the ring and stage,I realllllly hope the crowd is not lit up with colors


Getting a new set is insanely expensive and not knowing AEW success yet and spending all its money on various other important things. They dont need to waste insane money on various sets. So from that perspective im cool with whatever they do.

They should only do 1 tunnel in the middle though and keep 2 for ppv


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I don't see them setting up the tunnels in that pic so hopefully it's one entrance under the chandelier.


----------



## Buhalovski

I see lots of people sleeping on Jimmy Havoc. Watch his PROGRESS stuff, theres tons of youtube highlights. He is not the best wrestler nor someone who should have World title runs but hes just great in his role. Cant wait for his feud with Moxley, you know they are definitely doing it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Tsvetoslava said:


> I see lots of people sleeping on Jimmy Havoc. Watch his PROGRESS stuff, theres tons of youtube highlights. He is not the best wrestler nor someone who should have World title runs but hes just great in his role. Cant wait for his feud with Moxley, you know they are definitely doing it.


Hopefully, that's his feud before Jericho next year.

Jericho beats Cody and feuds with someone else before dropping to Mox.


----------



## rberg922

Chris Jericho, Santana & Ortiz confirmed


----------



## NascarStan

I like that it seems like Santana and Ortiz are not going to be called Proud & Powerful


----------



## Chan Hung

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I don't see them setting up the tunnels in that pic so hopefully it's one entrance under the chandelier.


Cody confirmed today on a media call for TNT that there will be tunnels


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## rberg922

AverageJoe9 said:


> I like that it seems like Santana and Ortiz are not going to be called Proud & Powerful


Never was a fan of that name.


----------



## shandcraig

AverageJoe9 said:


> I like that it seems like Santana and Ortiz are not going to be called Proud & Powerful


Did they confirm the name ? What is it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really want them to go by Dead Presidents, they already got the Point Break bank robber masks, why not go all the way?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179180442328518656
Jericho looking like he just stepped out of 2002.


----------



## shandcraig

DGenerationMC said:


> I really want them to go by Dead Presidents, they already got the Point Break bank robber masks, why not go all the way?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179180442328518656
> Jericho looking like he just stepped out of 2002.




Agree thats a good name and they cant just try to be LAX in AEW.They should be their own guys.That group is pointless with out K dog anyways


----------



## Darkest Lariat

DGenerationMC said:


> I really want them to go by Dead Presidents, they already got the Point Break bank robber masks, why not go all the way?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179180442328518656
> Jericho looking like he just stepped out of 2002.


I just came here to say that about Santana and Ortiz. Dead Presidents is the name they need. I'm glad I wasn't alone on that. I was thinking more about the Chris Tucker movie though.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rberg922 said:


> Chris Jericho, Santana & Ortiz confirmed


This match oughtta rock. :mark


----------



## Chan Hung

2 hours hopefully they put on some good shit!!
:vince3


----------



## Chan Hung

By the way AEW and TNT were smart to air a small special today to at least catch maybe a few casuals from the WWE flipping channels tonight when there was no SmackDown


----------



## Saintpat

Chan Hung said:


> By the way AEW and TNT were smart to air a small special today to at least catch maybe a few casuals from the WWE flipping channels tonight when there was no SmackDown


Wasn’t able to watch all of it but was pleasantly surprised that it wasn’t just rehash and matches/interviews/promos from the previous PPVs.

I enjoyed what I was able to see. Looking forward to some dynamite.


----------



## Chan Hung

Saintpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way AEW and TNT were smart to air a small special today to at least catch maybe a few casuals from the WWE flipping channels tonight when there was no SmackDown
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn’t able to watch all of it but was pleasantly surprised that it wasn’t just rehash and matches/interviews/promos from the previous PPVs.
> 
> I enjoyed what I was able to see. Looking forward to some dynamite.
Click to expand...

Same. It was cool they were able to add some new stuff


----------



## Corey

If someone doesn't start a LET'S GO NATS chant in the arena tomorrow it will be a downright travesty. MJF is definitely gonna shit talk DC and probably the Nats but HOLY FUCK what a comeback they had tonight! :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

I was thoroughly impressed by the countdown special. God I missed Schiavone he has such a great voice that carries and makes things seem epic. 

They did a great job of establishing who they are and how they got here. Really fantastic watch.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> If someone doesn't start a LET'S GO NATS chant in the arena tomorrow it will be a downright travesty. MJF is definitely gonna shit talk DC and probably the Nats but HOLY FUCK what a comeback they had tonight! :mark:


If he really wants some heat, MJF will rag on the Mystics. Taunt them about the loss and then say it doesn't matter because no one cares about women's basketball. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> 2 hours hopefully they put on some good shit!!
> :vince3


Who can put on a good 2 hour show? You at least need 10 hours of content a week to fit all those commercials and recaps in pal! :vince3


----------



## Mox Girl

They announced Jericho's mystery partners on a preview show that not everyone can watch lol. Kinda unfair :lol

What else happened on that show btw? Did Mox get mentioned at all?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox Girl said:


> Did Mox get mentioned at all?


Yeah, they had a segment about Omega and Moxley, but more about Omega's side of things.

They showed Mox's debut though.


I'm kind of bummed not to see Pentagon on this first show, but hopefully Moxley shines. AEW needs him to become the 'coolest' wrestler on TV if they want casuals to come. He has the tools, does the Elite boys allow him to is the question.


----------



## Buhalovski

There was a replay of Kennys promo from BTE which is weird considering Mox is one of their biggest stars. They should promote the hell out of him, dunno why they arent doing it.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Tsvetoslava said:


> There was a replay of Kennys promo from BTE which is weird considering Mox is one of their biggest stars. They should promote the hell out of him, dunno why they arent doing it.


Not _one of_, he's their biggest draw period.

They showed his debut and they talked about his feud with Omega and his injury. There wasn't anything else they could have done, given that he's been out of action since. They want his first promo back to be live tomorrow night, and I can't blame them. It's the most anticipated part of tomorrow's episode.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tsvetoslava said:


> There was a replay of Kennys promo from BTE which is weird considering Mox is one of their biggest stars. They should promote the hell out of him, dunno why they arent doing it.


Yeah, I felt this show was about the Elite and Jericho. Which, I give a pass to for now, seeing as they needed to tell the story of the company's inception.


But I feel they could've at least hype up the fact that they pulled off the biggest free agent signing this year.

Them not doing so, makes me fearful that they actually don't see Moxley as their star. He clearly is.

I know Omega will have his long climb to top babyface champion storyline someday, but until then, Moxley is the guy, and he can become even bigger when he washes the WWE stink off of him.

I seriously see Mox as this generation's Austin. Not on the same level or character. But a guy underused in the previous company, goes to the rival and becomes a star that props that company up as a threat. I don't see Omega or Cody doing that. Moxley could easily be the 'cool' wrestler for teens.


----------



## RBrooks

TheLooseCanon said:


> Them not doing so, makes me fearful that they actually don't see Moxley as their star. He clearly is.


That's a concern for me also, because they don't promote him as much as I expected they would. I know he's been on some ads, but damn, throw a 15-30 minute special on him or something on Youtube. Maybe he didn't want it, idk, maybe he wanted to be silent for now and then explode. 

I've grew so negative with WWE and so I always assume the worst, but this time they have a right to a benefit of the doubt, so I'll give them that. They are no doubt gonna push the Elite guys hard, but to deny how much star power and show quality Mox brings is a Vince level stupidity and ignorance. I truly believe they want to give the fans the best product, and fans were begging for years. Decades, maybe. So I'll sit back, relax and for a few weeks watch what they'll do with him, and then judge.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

What a terrible card. Really unsure about this company


----------



## patpat

I dont know what people are talking about, moxley is promoted almost everywhere on their show. Always sprayed as one of their top guys 
Of course he wont be portrayed too much on the special since you know....they are supposed to put the emphasis on his "comeback"! Which is why they replayed that specific omega promo because it's the one where he addresses Moxley being hurt. 
Keep it that way, no need to throw him everywhere when the dude is supposed to make a comeback.
Yes the wwe trauma is there but by now it's obvious he is one of their top guys....lmao


----------



## Death Rider

I would rather not overexpose someone. It is probably why the fiend works so well. Moxley is on nearly all the ads. He is clearly one of their top stars and will be treated as such


----------



## Aedubya

Someone will interfere during PAC v Hangman leading to a NC

Was hoping it would be Morrison (might still be) but after last few days news it will likely be SwaHager

A triple threat between all 3 then announced for Full Gear


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dat dude Savage said:


> What a terrible card. Really unsure about this company



You want Wrestlemania on episode 1?

You're getting a title match, a PPV feud match in Hangman/Pac, showcasing MJF and Cody, Moxley in a non scripted promo segment, and a main event featuring some of the top names in wrestling.


----------



## RBrooks

About that PAC/Hangman match, I was surprised they decided to do it right now. I guess they want to bring as much star power as they can, because that's clearly a PPV match. Maybe it'll have none-finish, but I honestly would rather PAC just go over and move on.


----------



## patpat

RBrooks said:


> About that PAC/Hangman match, I was surprised they decided to do it right now. I guess they want to bring as much star power as they can, because that's clearly a PPV match. Maybe it'll have none-finish, but I honestly would rather PAC just go over and move on.


nah I think it's because it was a ppt match so they feel they have to do it on tv because it got deleted once


----------



## patpat

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dat dude Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a terrible card. Really unsure about this company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want Wrestlemania on episode 1?
> 
> You're getting a title match, a PPV feud match in Hangman/Pac, showcasing MJF and Cody, Moxley in a non scripted promo segment, and a main event featuring some of the top names in wrestling.
Click to expand...

 it will be interesting to see how Guevara's new school-style wrestling merges with cody's old school. I think it might increase the quality and the match will be better 
I think guys like cody and dustin should teach the younger how to use old school because it gets you over.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Dave Bautista contracted to WWE in any way right now?


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Dave Bautista contracted to WWE in any way right now?


 no but he retired and he is a wwe guy.
He already said no to y2j about joining aew


----------



## RiverFenix

patpat said:


> no but he retired and he is a wwe guy.
> He already said no to y2j about joining aew


Not signing or anything, but man in the crowd for publicity or something. Batista is the red-headed stepchild to Rock and all other WWE nostalgia acts it seems in the eyes of Vince. Outside of money, Batista could be argued to have the better career at least in movies.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> no but he retired and he is a wwe guy.
> He already said no to y2j about joining aew
> 
> 
> 
> Not signing or anything, but man in the crowd for publicity or something. Batista is the red-headed stepchild to Rock and all other WWE nostalgia acts it seems in the eyes of Vince. Outside of money, Batista could be argued to have the better career at least in movies.
Click to expand...

I wondered why you asked about Batista and realized it takes place in DC lmao. Yeah I can see him being in the crowd. Would be nuts 
Cant believe wwe fucked up dave's last match/rivalry.....my GOD everytime I think about it I get pissed.
One of the biggest name in movies industry today and anyway...
Yeah dave in the crowd would be nuts he is big friend with y2j and helped him for his training before DON.


----------



## TD Stinger

I expect either a PAC win vs. Hangman or a 20 minute time limit draw. Either way they could go for another match at Full Gear.

I figured when the match was 1st announced, Sammy might have a small chance against Cody. But because Cody has said if he loses, he's out of his match vs. Jericho, I guess he has to win.

And for the main event, I expect Kenny with his new antics to accidentally cost his team the match. And if you want to throw in a Mox brawl in there too, won't complain.

And lastly, with the Women's match, I've gone back and forth on this but I'll pick Nyla to walk away with the gold. Whether or not that's a good decision in the long run, time will tell.


----------



## Mango13

Show starts at 8PM EST?


----------



## LethalWeapon

So is FITE the only way we can see this in Australia? I'm very curious and want to at least give it one episode.


----------



## Taroostyles

My predictions 

Jericho and LAX over Bucks and Kenny 
Cody over Sammy Guevara 
Page over Pac 
MJF over Cutler 
Nyla over Riho 

In the main event it just makes sense to further the angle with Kenny somehow costing them the match. Cody isnt losing the title match at Full Gear but I think they'll give Sammy some shine. 

Pac beat Kenny and Page lost to Jericho, Page needs a signature win after losing the title match. Cutler is a cool story but MJF also in need of a win. Nyla being the 1st transgender champ they cant pass up. 

For me, the matches are almost secondary to the environment and stories I wanna see them tell. We know AEW cant get it done in the ring, hell they had 2 5* matches already in just 2 PPVS. I wanna see them showcase the other side that's gonna make them standout and be the true alternative.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

The day is finally here. Wrestling history is potentially going to be written tonight. Hopefully it goes so well that we're telling people about watching this show 20 years from now. :mark

I'm damn excited for tonight's show. The only thing I'm not excited about? Waiting another week for Episode 2.


----------



## Chan Hung

I have not been this excited in forever for pro wrestling and even though this thread will likely close time to party and throw some firecrackers in the dynamite thread


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay so you guys are going to think I'm nuts but actually woke up kind of early because I was looking forward to today so I'm hoping this Cliffhangers and non-stop action but also some good stories and characters that begin to develop


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

00:12:04:48.....47....46....


----------



## patpat

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

i gotta say Santana and Ortiz have a certain chemistry with Y2J


----------



## Saintpat

Aedubya said:


> after last few days news it will likely be SwaHager


WE THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## NXT Only

Dat dude Savage said:


> What a terrible card. Really unsure about this company


See the trolling beginning early on.


----------



## Cataclysm

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*



patpat said:


> i gotta say Santana and Ortiz have a certain chemistry with Y2J


How have you come to that conclusion. Have they interacted with each other yet?

Also, today is pretty exciting can't wait for dynamite.


----------



## patpat

Cataclysm said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta say Santana and Ortiz have a certain chemistry with Y2J
> 
> 
> 
> How have you come to that conclusion. Have they interacted with each other yet?
> 
> Also, today is pretty exciting can't wait for dynamite.
Click to expand...

 in the documentary reveal. I mean their character seems to be badass Cuban thugs. I can totally see y2j be a prick and recruit people like that :lol 
And yes they had a very small interaction together


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

As someone who hasn't seen Santana and Ortiz outside of their sudden appearance/beatdown at All Out, I'm very very excited. Love the names, love the look, love the gimmick.

Putting them with Jericho in the first episode is a great way to get them noticed.

I just wish they could still call themselves LAX because that was a badass stable name.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

Yeh very excited here for tonight. I hope AEW pulls this off. Here, take my money. I will purchase the live viewing tonight.


----------



## Cataclysm

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*



patpat said:


> in the documentary reveal. I mean their character seems to be badass Cuban thugs. I can totally see y2j be a prick and recruit people like that :lol
> And yes they had a very small interaction together


Yeah I just found it. Didn't realize they announced it ;p


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

This is the greatest night in the history of our sport!

:mark:


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

I've been waiting for a long time for this. I checked myself out of WWE programming a while ago because of how bad it is. Finally something fresh and new!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

Didn't follow Santana and Ortiz in impact, but they certainly have my attention. They have this certain swagger to them.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

Looking forward to the show. Hope it's awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/xgN2rSYo6vk

Pretty nice little interview Jim Ross talks about what he thinks is the weakness in all elite wrestling which is basically size and villains but He suggests that they are definitely going to work on that and get bigger guys and he also complimented Jack Swagger saying that he was probably the best when he was with Zeb Colter


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RBrooks said:


> I've grew so negative with WWE and so I always assume the worst, but this time they have a right to a benefit of the doubt, so I'll give them that. They are no doubt gonna push the Elite guys hard, but to deny how much star power and show quality Mox brings is a Vince level stupidity and ignorance. I truly believe they want to give the fans the best product, and fans were begging for years. Decades, maybe. So I'll sit back, relax and for a few weeks watch what they'll do with him, and then judge.


That's my standpoint, and doubly so when it comes to Moxley/Ambrose, we saw SO MANY times in the WWE, where he was literally right there, to be the top star, and he just got booked like a total idiot. 2014, losing the HIAC blow off to Rollins because of retarded Wyatt interference, losing EVERY match to Wyatt, including losing to a god damn television, screwed out of the title match at WM32 when he was CLEARLY the hottest star, squashed by Lesnar at said show he should've been the main event of, the botched heel turn where he had to take anus shots.

I have ZERO optimism when it comes to Moxley, blame WWE's horrible booking conditioning that way, whatever the case may be, I just hope AEW let's him shine. It's not like AEW has done anything wrong with Moxley from the context of their program, but yeah, I've noticed it too, the promotion hasn't been as strong on him. But with the tweet he put out yesterday, I'm hopeful he cuts a dynamite promo tonight, pun kind of intended.


----------



## Chan Hung

Also on a side note let's see if the matches are different in time length hopefully they're not all 20-minute matches LOL


----------



## LongPig666

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*



patpat said:


> i gotta say Santana and Ortiz have a certain chemistry with Y2J


He probably reminds them of Konnan!


----------



## RBrooks

The Inbred Goatman said:


> That's my standpoint, and doubly so when it comes to Moxley/Ambrose, we saw SO MANY times in the WWE, where he was literally right there, to be the top star, and he just got booked like a total idiot. 2014, losing the HIAC blow off to Rollins because of retarded Wyatt interference, losing EVERY match to Wyatt, including losing to a god damn television, screwed out of the title match at WM32 when he was CLEARLY the hottest star, squashed by Lesnar at said show he should've been the main event of, the botched heel turn where he had to take anus shots.
> 
> I have ZERO optimism when it comes to Moxley, blame WWE's horrible booking conditioning that way, whatever the case may be, I just hope AEW let's him shine. It's not like AEW has done anything wrong with Moxley from the context of their program, but yeah, I've noticed it too, the promotion hasn't been as strong on him. But with the tweet he put out yesterday, I'm hopeful he cuts a dynamite promo tonight, pun kind of intended.


Well his promos will now be unscripted. So, if he fails, this time it's on him, not on the company. The just need to book him to win, and he'll do the talking. But I believe in the guy, hope they do too.


----------



## imthegame19

The Inbred Goatman said:


> That's my standpoint, and doubly so when it comes to Moxley/Ambrose, we saw SO MANY times in the WWE, where he was literally right there, to be the top star, and he just got booked like a total idiot. 2014, losing the HIAC blow off to Rollins because of retarded Wyatt interference, losing EVERY match to Wyatt, including losing to a god damn television, screwed out of the title match at WM32 when he was CLEARLY the hottest star, squashed by Lesnar at said show he should've been the main event of, the botched heel turn where he had to take anus shots.
> 
> I have ZERO optimism when it comes to Moxley, blame WWE's horrible booking conditioning that way, whatever the case may be, I just hope AEW let's him shine. It's not like AEW has done anything wrong with Moxley from the context of their program, but yeah, I've noticed it too, the promotion hasn't been as strong on him. But with the tweet he put out yesterday, I'm hopeful he cuts a dynamite promo tonight, pun kind of intended.


Moxley been on every ad for ticket sales. So I wouldn't say promotion hasn't been strong on him. We also gotta consider he hasn't filmed any fresh content with the company since June. There's only so much they can show from his debut and Janela match etc. Yet he still has been promoted as strong as most. If he wrestled more then one of four shows he could be all over the ads.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

It feels like WrestleMania day, but in October. Tonight is a good night for wrestling fans.


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/VP2_JG4Ec8E

This is a pretty fun little podcast about Booker T talking about tonight and he also mentions a ranking system I think he has a small point about the numbers but maybe instead of saying somebody is like 3,000 wins and 2000 losses they can just do a percentage or a place like 10th Place


----------



## candice-wrestling

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

I'm very excited! I hope they have a great first show!


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Cataclysm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta say Santana and Ortiz have a certain chemistry with Y2J
> 
> 
> 
> How have you come to that conclusion. Have they interacted with each other yet?
> 
> Also, today is pretty exciting can't wait for dynamite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the documentary reveal. I mean their character seems to be badass Cuban thugs. I can totally see y2j be a prick and recruit people like that <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> And yes they had a very small interaction together
Click to expand...

Have LAX do all the dirty work for Le Championne


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

:mark can't wait!


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

Not a fan of the AEW product in the slightest if I go by what they've presented so far, but I'll be tuning in out of curiosity. Definitely interested to see how they plan to make a mark with their first show.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Okay so you guys are going to think I'm nuts but actually woke up kind of early because I was looking forward to today so I'm hoping this Cliffhangers and non-stop action but also some good stories and characters that begin to develop


Lol feels like Christmas for you. I think we'll get a cliff hanger, some mild character development, and tons of actions. Though on show 1 it's hard to have good stories.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> https://youtu.be/VP2_JG4Ec8E
> 
> This is a pretty fun little podcast about Booker T talking about tonight and he also mentions a ranking system I think he has a small point about the numbers but maybe instead of saying somebody is like 3,000 wins and 2000 losses they can just do a percentage or a place like 10th Place


I just don't like the idea of a hard set record or rankings in wrestling. It's just too limiting. It's hard to justify fun things like Rock vs Hurricane or even something like Shelton Benjamin vs HHH when those type of things exist.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

I'm so goddamn excited. Let's enjoy it before the ratings dicussion comes out tomorrow


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

I am one of those West Coasters who will be in Rush Hour Traffic when Dynamite starts at 5 PM and it will be 75% over by the time I get home so I will have to watch it after it is over and recorded, watching the first hour before going to sleep then the second in the morning before work.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*



ripcitydisciple said:


> I am one of those West Coasters who will be in Rush Hour Traffic when Dynamite starts at 5 PM and it will be 75% over by the time I get home so I will have to watch it after it is over and recorded, watching the first hour before going to sleep then the second in the morning before work.


If you were a real fan you'd leave early lol.


----------



## Death Rider

New update from itv :woo


----------



## rbl85

That's way much better


----------



## Alright_Mate

Despite the farce with them not showing it live in the UK, I hope AEW get off to the perfect start tonight.

Hopefully the positives outweigh the negatives but I wouldn't be surprised if we get a mixture of both.

TV 14 is a big plus, wins/losses mattering is a big plus, it will be refreshing to see a Wrestling show actually make sense, I hate to see a lot of randomness.

I do have my doubts though, I just hope they don't portray it as a glorified indy show, that's my biggest fear. They have to cut back on the cringe too, some of the stuff we've seen especially on their pre shows and some stuff we've seen in matches has been garbage, transfer that onto television then I can see people tuning out.

As for the card tonight it's very hit and miss, the six man tag and PAC vs Hangman should deliver, the other three matches on paper are bang average. It's a very big night for Sammy Guevara, Brandon Cutler and the Women, are these the type of wrestlers who can keep viewers engaged, I'm not so sure. I would have preferred to see MJF in a promo segment instead of a match tonight too.

Finally I hope they bring some surprises, they need to end on a cliffhanger of some sort.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Death Rider said:


> New update from itv :woo


As I was in the process of posting I didn't see this.

Well done ITV :applause

That's better, much better.


----------



## TripleG

Got my tickets...and I am ready to bolt out of the office when it is time to go. 

I'm so excited!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*



ripcitydisciple said:


> I am one of those West Coasters who will be in Rush Hour Traffic when Dynamite starts at 5 PM and it will be 75% over by the time I get home so I will have to watch it after it is over and recorded, watching the first hour before going to sleep then the second in the morning before work.


Isn't it airing at 8PM in the west coast too?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

yeah boiiiiiiiii

PS> I thought I heard they will delay on West Coast until 8 PM ?


----------



## RapShepard

Death Rider said:


> New update from itv :woo


Huge fucking win for the UK fans. Good to see when fans making their voice heard actually causes change.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah I'm going next week in Boston and already cant wait


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

Very exciting that I'll wake up tomorrow and watch AEW followed by NXT. I know I won't like all of it as some parts of DoN or All Out were "not my cup of tea", but if they get the big characters right (Omega, Jericho, Moxley) we could have a very exciting main event scene.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

I was 13 when WCW and ECW went under and can still remember the Mondays switching between Raw and Nitro every week. No matter what anyone says, 96-01 was the best time to be wrestling fan and it was because there was 3 viable promotions that all offered something different and valuable. 

I hope that this is the genesis of something even close to that. And if it is, we are in for something very special.


----------



## Shaun_27

Excellent news re. ITV.


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*

Ah shit, here we go


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

For anyone that missed it yesterday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> I just don't like the idea of a hard set record or rankings in wrestling. It's just too limiting. It's hard to justify fun things like Rock vs Hurricane or even something like Shelton Benjamin vs HHH when those type of things exist.


They mentioned they will have overall, singles, tag and trios stats

and then also have a 'season' reset to show people going on new streaks and whatnot

So, I'm guessing there will be an ongoing and current stats system

and I like that sort of thing - numbers geek 

PS> awesome about ITV

glad I can hear the soft crying of Englishmen subside.... until they drop out of the Rugby World Cup


----------



## Corey

In section 107 tonight. Cannot believe the day has finally arrived. Gonna be a GREAT night.

AEW! AEW! AEW! :mark: :woo


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corey said:


> In section 107 tonight. Cannot believe the day has finally arrived. Gonna be a GREAT night.
> 
> AEW! AEW! AEW! :mark: :woo


Section 109, my good sir.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They mentioned they will have overall, singles, tag and trios stats
> 
> 
> 
> and then also have a 'season' reset to show people going on new streaks and whatnot
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm guessing there will be an ongoing and current stats system
> 
> 
> 
> and I like that sort of thing - numbers geek


I mean I won't begrudge anyone who is in to that. For me its just a no thank you deal. I do give them props for having the foresight to not list losses. But season reset is also weird. Like how do you start working into the next logical title feuds if everybody is technically at the same playing field? Be weird if the champion is just direction less while they wait for people to rack up wins. Certain sports elements like hard record keeping and press conferences just lose me in wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Posted this in the video thread - but it deserves a spot here too. Created by Brandi and her team


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179385663696904192


----------



## Boldgerg

Absolutely fucking buzzing.

Please don't let us down.


----------



## V-Trigger

*The Countdown to #AEW Dynamite*






For the folks that didn't catched it on TNT last night.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> I mean I won't begrudge anyone who is in to that. For me its just a no thank you deal. I do give them props for having the foresight to not list losses. But season reset is also weird. Like how do you start working into the next logical title feuds if everybody is technically at the same playing field? Be weird if the champion is just direction less while they wait for people to rack up wins. Certain sports elements like hard record keeping and press conferences just lose me in wrestling.


Only time will tell I suppose.

We’ll quickly see if it benefits or hampers the product - and one thing is sure - they’ll listen and adjust


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Only time will tell I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> We’ll quickly see if it benefits or hampers the product - and one thing is sure - they’ll listen and adjust


You're right on that. Long as they're willing to adapt when eventual mistakes happen they should be fine.


----------



## Mango13

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Posted this in the video thread - but it deserves a spot here too. Created by Brandi and her team
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179385663696904192



That was a really well done video


----------



## Maffchew

All I know is some shit's going down tonight and I am moist.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Is Tony Schiavone calling the show tonight?


----------



## V-Trigger

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is Tony Schiavone calling the show tonight?


Yes


----------



## TheLooseCanon

V-Trigger said:


> Yes


----------



## Taroostyles

So is it Tony, JR, and Excalibur?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Greatest night in the history of our sport intensifies*

:mark:


----------



## V-Trigger

Taroostyles said:


> So is it Tony, JR, and Excalibur?


Yes, and when Tony isn't there is gonna be Goldenboy.


----------



## shandcraig

Excited! Guys please try to actually enjoy the show and not be fixated on stupid things you're expecting when really they just need to put it in a solid show with the wrestlers they have


----------



## Chan Hung

KYRA BATARA said:


> Not a fan of the AEW product in the slightest if I go by what they've presented so far, but I'll be tuning in out of curiosity. Definitely interested to see how they plan to make a mark with their first show.


Good at least you're giving it a shot


----------



## Lethal Evans

So,

What are we expecting?
Who's going to debut?
Who's closing the show?


----------



## Chan Hung

By the way when the show is on I'll probably only post here during the commercial LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Posted this in the video thread - but it deserves a spot here too. Created by Brandi and her team
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179385663696904192





V-Trigger said:


> For the folks that didn't catched it on TNT last night.


Wowwww nice!!



V-Trigger said:


> For the folks that didn't catched it on TNT last night.


That intro is amazing


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Tony Schiavone is going to make the experience 100 x better - The guy can sell/over hype anything.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Mango13 said:


> That was a really well done video


That video gave me chills. I like that it's not just the usual suspects either, it follows Darby, Britt and Scorpio too.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Isn't it airing at 8PM in the west coast too?


All I have been hearing that it is going to be live on the East Coast so that means it will be on 5 PM on the West. If that is not the case anymore, great.


----------



## V-Trigger

HHH is so desperate already lmao.


----------



## TripleG

Watching the countdown special last night, I have to say, it made me giddy to hear Tony's voice again on TNT. 

Just like the good old days!


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> New update from itv <img src="http://i.imgur.com/kAWI91L.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Woo" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Huge fucking win for the UK fans. Good to see when fans making their voice heard actually causes change.
Click to expand...

 fans bullied itv and aew into a new deal :lol 
Nah khan actually said the day the first one was released he would get a better deal 
I think they will be live soon


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*



ripcitydisciple said:


> All I have been hearing that it is going to be live on the East Coast so that means it will be on 5 PM on the West. If that is not the case anymore, great.


Pretty sure they revised it so it is on at 8 in the west, but check your listing.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

V-Trigger said:


> HHH is so desperate already lmao.


AEW shouldn't open with Cody/Guevara, Riddle/Cole is the far more compelling match.

Moxley promo to open or bust.


----------



## Aedubya

Cody win as Spears will interfere accidentally hitting Guevara with a chair

MJF beats Cutler

Nyla Rose win (I really want it to be Riho)

PAC/Hangman goes to NC as Swagger debuts to attack both men

Jericho/LAX win as Omega turns on the Bucks


----------



## patpat

The Inbred Goatman said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHH is so desperate already lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW shouldn't open with Cody/Guevara, Riddle/Cole is the far more compelling match.
> 
> Moxley promo to open or bust.
Click to expand...

 people forget that the better match in wrestling doesnt always have the most interest. Cody is putting his world title opportunity in jeopardy here. And it's just a cody match, any cody match feels great and old school.


----------



## TwistedLogic

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Posted this in the video thread - but it deserves a spot here too. Created by Brandi and her team
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179385663696904192


Man Darby Allin is so fuckin cool. I have to admit I wasn't sure what to think of him at first but he's growing on me more and more by the day.

I really love the everyday people angle they took in this video. Tons of great transitions. Darby's jump over the steps transitioning into his skateboard spot made me mark out.

Couldn't help but lol when Brandi's "real life" gimmick was just her walking with expensive shopping bags :lol. I guess they didn't want to put her in the executive setting because it would be too similar to Cody's role in the video.


----------



## deadcool

V-Trigger said:


> HHH is so desperate already lmao.


He can put Lesnar vs Riddle, Cole vs Cena, Velveteen Dream vs Fiend, Lynch vs Shirai and Gargano vs Styles and NXT will still lose to Dynamite tonight.


----------



## Mango13

V-Trigger said:


> HHH is so desperate already lmao.


They can do whatever they want and while I will admit the card they assembled for tonight is pretty fucking legit there is just no way I was/am missing the first ever AEW show and I’m sure a lot of other wrestling fans feel the same way I do.


I will record NXT and watch it later.


----------



## shandcraig

TwistedLogic said:


> Man Darby Allin is so fuckin cool. I have to admit I wasn't sure what to think of him at first but he's growing on me more and more by the day.
> 
> I really love the everyday people angle they took in this video. Tons of great transitions. Darby's jump over the steps transitioning into his skateboard spot made me mark out.
> 
> Couldn't help but lol when Brandi's "real life" gimmick was just her walking with expensive shopping bags :lol. I guess they didn't want to put her in the executive setting because it would be too similar to Cody's role in the video.



I think he has something going and this is what we need. We need a entire roster all different and uneque to each other.Not a roster of a bunch of people trying to be the same look the same and all act pretty and cookie cutter. 

I think this is what AEW will excel at is character development. This is something wwe has not done for a long time. Its about the story behind the ever evolving changing and growing character as one or into something entirely different. 


I want to see Kenny evolve into his next character or back to the bigger more intense of what he used to be.That is character development. 

The other is story telling between 2 people and so for


----------



## NXT Only

Don’t wanna bring him up but no Punk tonight. He’s in LA as we speak at Collider Podcast.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT Only said:


> Don’t wanna bring him up but no Punk tonight. He’s in LA as we speak at Collider Podcast.


IMO zero out of zero people expected him who shall not be named tonight

had his chance to make history - he can host the talk show or whatever

AEW is for peeps who wants to be there


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> IMO zero out of zero people expected him who shall not be named tonight
> 
> had his chance to make history - he can host the talk show or whatever
> 
> AEW is for peeps who wants to be there


True. Though I think some people still have some hope.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT Only said:


> True. Though I think some people still have some hope.


Fair play - they can have it

For me, he only has equity as a wrestler

I have not interest in him as an actor, writer, UFC guy, talk show host or anything else - he has no equity there (not that he can't earn it)

But personally I want to see him wrestle - and definitely not in WWE

Then again, I am more of a Daniel Bryan guy anyway - it would have just been huge for AEW

but I have no hope for it - burnt once, y'know?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

patpat said:


> \And it's just a cody match, any cody match feels great and old school.



Really? I was gonna say any Cody match is boring and an instant turn the station alert. I'd start with something from Jericho.


----------



## Britz94xD

Bryan Jericho said:


> Really? I was gonna say any Cody match is boring and an instant turn the station alert. I'd start with something from Jericho.


Cody's been promoted from the 3 star General to General of the army :x


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

AEW Vs. NXT Google trends numbers over the last 7 days.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cody is the 5 Star Blood General now - he has become my fav 

overnight he has turned into the best 'character' wrestler around IMO

and if you told me 1 year ago I would write that I would've laughed and laughed and laughed


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Trying to dissect google trends right now to make some sense of these graphs, but there was a significant surge in google searches while the Countdown show was airing on TNT, the surge AEW searches experienced for that countdown show was bigger than the surge NXT experienced for the weekly show last Wednesday.

Find that kind of surprising, I don't know how that's going to correlates to ratings, but it's there.


----------



## The XL 2

Today is the most important day in pro wrestling in 20 years. It will dicate if the business has any real future or not. We could be in for a ride if AEW is successful. If AEW is not successful, to me, it officially signifies the death of pro wrestling in the West.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Google trends are not even the full picture - we'll have to look at twitter, facebook, insta and youtube trends too

but that graph looks pretty pretty good


----------



## ellthom

Lurking here for 2 hours.... Let's make history again bois and gurls


----------



## The XL 2

Even though I'm not a fan of most of the undercard talent, logical booking, unscripted promos, and TV-14 should make this show way better than the shit WWE puts out, especially when it comes to taking the shackles off of stars like Jericho and Moxley.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Google trends are not even the full picture - we'll have to look at twitter, facebook, insta and youtube trends too
> 
> but that graph looks pretty pretty good


Yeah, it's just interesting to look at the trends, Meltzer usually used google trends to gauge interest on UFC shows, and they were usually on the money. Trends actually has the option to look at interest over the last 4 hours, and those comparisons are pretty interesting. 

Kenny Omega has more a decent bit more interest than both Adam Cole and Matt Riddle, while Chris Jericho, Cody Rhodes and Jon Moxley decimate the NXT names in terms of google interest over the last 4 hours.










Kind of hard to follow there, but there's a bar graph on the left. That's interest over the last 4 hours, so you could make the argument a lot of that is from the countdown show that aired yesterday, but that means the countdown show had a lot of interest.


----------



## The XL 2

No one really cares about Adam Cole or Matt Riddle, they're nobodies outside of the extreme fringe of smart marks. AEW should open with a hot promo, maybe with Jericho or Moxley.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The XL 2 said:


> No one really cares about Adam Cole or Matt Riddle, they're nobodies outside of the extreme fringe of smart marks. AEW should open with a hot promo, maybe with Jericho or Moxley.












Swapped Matt Riddle with Seth Rollins, and Adam Cole with Kenny Omega. Kind of goes to show how unknown Omega is to the larger wrestling audience. Omega has about 30% more interest than Riddle and Cole still tho.


----------



## SparrowPrime

What surprises does everyone here think is going to happen? Nitro had Luger show up. Im expecting someone with some name value pop up. Id love for it to be Punk, just to ignite AEW. But more realistic, I say Marty and/or Flip Godon comes out to help Bucks and Kenny at the end of the night.

*I also think we will see a female debut.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I doubt there's going to be any major surprises, who could they really acquire that would make a big impact? They have 5 matches and the Moxley promo, that's a TON of stuff to get through in a 2 hour show.


----------



## Taroostyles

They have atleast one ace up their sleeve, they almost have to.

They know they are going up against a juggernaut and to keep people talking you need surprises to make the show feel like anything could happen.

Nitro had that feeling in spades.


----------



## bradatar

Haha, they had Gardner Minshew (QB of the Jags) just tweet out he is going to be watching tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

You just have to see where the Red is - which is NXT interest to understand why Twitter is such a shit-show   

Interest over the last day - worldwide










PS> Goatman - you just gave me a new hobby - not enough I do analysis at work - now I want to analyse google trends


----------



## shandcraig

Nothing and they dont need it,Enjoy the product. That being said if something random happens wonderful.If not im just looking forward to finally seeing a proper AEW story telling show with the roster they have. Feed me the development baby.


----------



## bradatar

I absolutely hate my job and I've been applying all over the place for the past few days to try and get out. Today is so fucking miserable and the only thing getting me through is being excited about this shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I don't needs surprises - all I want is a show which makes each talent feel special and legit without stupid booking

the rest will just be cream on top


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bradatar said:


> I absolutely hate my job and I've been applying all over the place for the past few days to try and get out. Today is so fucking miserable and the only thing getting me through is being excited about this shit.


Job hunting in the UK sucks mate - I feel for you.

Maybe look a little bit towards the rest of EU?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> YPS> Goatman - you just gave me a new hobby - not enough I do analysis at work - now I want to analyse google trends


Haha for real.

I find this image the most interesting.










NXT Vs. AEW over the course of a week, you'll notice a spike for both sides. NXT from last weeks episode of NXT TV, while AEW had a FAR BIGGER spike for the countdown show last night.


----------



## TwistedLogic

bradatar said:


> Haha, they had Gardner Minshew (QB of the Jags) just tweet out he is going to be watching tonight.


Which is huge for them because Minshew is the biggest name in football right now. It was actually a massive strike of good luck for AEW that Foles got injured when he did and Minshew was able to come to prominence at such a time. The Jaguars now have one of the most marketable and popular rising stars in the league. And the biggest part is that he isn't just a meme, he's actually good. He'll be huge for them to cross-market AEW if they decide to do that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

bradatar said:


> I absolutely hate my job and I've been applying all over the place for the past few days to try and get out. Today is so fucking miserable and the only thing getting me through is being excited about this shit.


Whenever I hear someone bitch about what they do for a living, I just become more grateful that I got my dream job right out of college. Hope you get a better gig man.


----------



## TwistedLogic

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Whenever I hear someone bitch about what they do for a living, I just become more grateful that I got my dream job right out of college. Hope you get a better gig man.


Knock on wood, I can completely relate to this. Not the "right out of college" thing. In fact, I couldn't finish college. I had ADD and anxiety issues so I wasn't able to do much of anything. Pretty much squandered my life from high school through my early twenties because I was depressed and felt completely incapable of doing anything. Thankfully things suddenly took a turn for the better a couple years ago and now I'm in an amazing relationship and have my dream job. Whenever I see people talking about their struggles all it does is make me realize what I gained and feel relentlessly grateful. 



bradatar said:


> I absolutely hate my job and I've been applying all over the place for the past few days to try and get out. Today is so fucking miserable and the only thing getting me through is being excited about this shit.


Keep your head up and keep putting in the effort brother. You'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## bradatar

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Whenever I hear someone bitch about what they do for a living, I just become more grateful that I got my dream job right out of college. Hope you get a better gig man.


I make a good living which is where the issue is. I can't afford to take a pay cut, and not too many gigs are going to start you at 6 figures. I have an interview tomorrow where the money is right. Praying it goes decently.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bradatar said:


> I make a good living which is where the issue is. I can't afford to take a pay cut, and not too many gigs are going to start you at 6 figures. I have an interview tomorrow where the money is right. Praying it goes decently.


as a former 6-figure guy, who decided to follow some dreams and became a 5 figure as a result - but happy

all I can say is.... money is not everything - you adapt your lifestyle to your income within 2 months max

chase the dream


----------



## AEWMoxley

TwistedLogic said:


> Which is huge for them because Minshew is the biggest name in football right now.


This isn't even remotely true.


----------



## bradatar

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as a former 6-figure guy, who decided to follow some dreams and became a 5 figure as a result - but happy
> 
> all I can say is.... money is not everything - you adapt your lifestyle to your income within 2 months max
> 
> chase the dream


I've got applications into "dream jobs" which would be a pay cut but happiness is a fair trade off. The issue is my wife doesn't work. So if Brad decides to chase happiness over money she is going to need to work lol.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

SparrowPrime said:


> What surprises does everyone here think is going to happen? Nitro had Luger show up. Im expecting someone with some name value pop up. Id love for it to be Punk, just to ignite AEW. But more realistic, I say Marty and/or Flip Godon comes out to help Bucks and Kenny at the end of the night.
> 
> *I also think we will see a female debut.


You could be correct but the difference is that casuals have no idea who those guys are so wouldn't get much pop 

It's like when LAX made first appearance not a huge deal compared to Moxley for example. 

They should just pay Punk 20M to come back for a year and kill it on the debut show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TwistedLogic said:


> Knock on wood, I can completely relate to this. Not the "right out of college" thing. In fact, I couldn't finish college. I had ADD and anxiety issues so I wasn't able to do much of anything. Pretty much squandered my life from high school through my early twenties because I was depressed and felt completely incapable of doing anything. Thankfully things suddenly took a turn for the better a couple years ago and now I'm in an amazing relationship and have my dream job. Whenever I see people talking about their struggles all it does is make me realize what I gained and feel relentlessly grateful.


Yeah I got a good job but I'm slacking in other areas. I became a total degenerate and was just drinking all the time over the summer and put on way too much weight, luckily I regularly went to the gym but shit, I am so out of shape right now. Gotta get that shit situated. Seem to do stupid shit with the women I REALLY like so you got me beat there too LMAO.


----------



## TwistedLogic

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Yeah I got a good job but I'm slacking in other areas. I became a total degenerate and was just drinking all the time over the summer and put on way too much weight, luckily I regularly went to the gym but shit, I am so out of shape right now. Gotta get that shit situated. Seem to do stupid shit with the women I REALLY like so you got me beat there too LMAO.


lmao, well when you connect with the right one, try your best not to fuck it up.


----------



## TwistedLogic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178836580330553344
I can't. :kdotlol


----------



## Chan Hung

V-Trigger said:


> HHH is so desperate already lmao.


Debut of AEW will catch interest in the top of hour. It's a bad move for NXT. 
:cole


----------



## patpat

The Inbred Goatman said:


> The XL 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really cares about Adam Cole or Matt Riddle, they're nobodies outside of the extreme fringe of smart marks. AEW should open with a hot promo, maybe with Jericho or Moxley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped Matt Riddle with Seth Rollins, and Adam Cole with Kenny Omega. Kind of goes to show how unknown Omega is to the larger wrestling audience. Omega has about 30% more interest than Riddle and Cole still tho.
Click to expand...

 omega is still unknown to the larger audience but he was never really exposed on national TV and presented as the big name he is. Until now he was always jauged in term of potential.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kicking off a show with your main championship on the line screams the title is not worth much IMHO


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a former 6-figure guy, who decided to follow some dreams and became a 5 figure as a result - but happy
> 
> all I can say is.... money is not everything - you adapt your lifestyle to your income within 2 months max
> 
> chase the dream <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I've got applications into "dream jobs" which would be a pay cut but happiness is a fair trade off. The issue is my wife doesn't work. So if Brad decides to chase happiness over money she is going to need to work lol.
Click to expand...

 I will say this, you are a fucking great man for doing such a sacrifice for your wife. She is absolutely lucky because in this day and age men that do those sacrifices are rare. That's what being a MAN is about bro
Hope you will be better but even if you are a bit depressed in your job right now at least you can walk with a straight head and the pride of a man. 


Hats off bro


----------



## TwistedLogic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179419307543019523
Chills. Heyman was inspiring as fuck. No wonder so many guys were willing to follow him into anything. AEW could benefit so much from having someone like that lead the roster into battle.

Sadly ironic though that the guy in that video is now a big part of the giant he set out to take down.


----------



## The XL 2

WWE is stupid for opening with their best stuff anyway. People are going to initially tune in to AEW no matter what for the first segment. What's WWE gonna follow with? They don't have the roster for 2 hours anyway


----------



## shandcraig

https://twitter.com/i/status/1179493756837519360

Not sure if tnt or aew is creating the tnt ads but they are impressive


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> I will say this, you are a fucking great man for doing such a sacrifice for your wife. She is absolutely lucky because in this day and age men that do those sacrifices are rare. That's what being a MAN is about bro
> Hope you will be better but even if you are a bit depressed in your job right now at least you can walk with a straight head and the pride of a man.
> 
> 
> Hats off bro




Thanks brother needed some positivity today.


So Austin Aries is there guys lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripcitydisciple

*Re: Wake the hell up, it's AEW day!*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Pretty sure they revised it so it is on at 8 in the west, but check your listing.


They did, and it also says they are replaying it again right after it ends too.

Thanks.


----------



## Lethal Evans

bradatar said:


> So Austin Aries is there guys lol


Confirmed?


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> IMO zero out of zero people expected him who shall not be named tonight
> 
> had his chance to make history - he can host the talk show or whatever
> 
> AEW is for peeps who wants to be there





bradatar said:


> Thanks brother needed some positivity today.
> 
> 
> So Austin Aries is there guys lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aries is in DC?


----------



## bradatar

MrEvans said:


> Confirmed?













Dunno driving but just saw this 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lethal Evans

NXT Only said:


> Aries is in DC?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FAustinAries%2Fstatus%2F1179488213108318208%5B%2Furl%5D
https://twitter.com/AustinAries/status/1179488213108318208

he posted this, that's about it?


----------



## shandcraig

So the stage set has 2 more chandeliers,I think the 2 on the sides are a little smaller


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Man, I feel like a kid on Christmas eve.


----------



## shandcraig

Seems weird for Aries to troll for no reason cus he has done this before and shown up. He would be a good fit in AEW ! 

Everyone that has been wearing the AEW imwithaew seem to have some association with Tony.


----------



## Oracle

Aries is signed to MLW.

Lmao he wont be turning up


----------



## shandcraig

2 more chandeliers


----------



## Whoanma

What time does it start?


----------



## AEWMoxley

Trending on Twitter in the US already.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Oracle. said:


> Aries is signed to MLW.
> 
> Lmao he wont be turning up


MJF, Havoc, Schiavone all from MLW...


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Can't wait. Hope I stay up.


----------



## Mango13

Whoanma said:


> What time does it start?


8PM EST


----------



## shandcraig

So pumped !


----------



## bradatar

MrEvans said:


> MJF, Havoc, Schiavone all from MLW...




Yeah, it’s really not out of the question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Just about time to get off work and get ready! What an exciting day to be a wrestling fan!


----------



## CRCC

I'm fucking excited for this one.

I won't be able to watch it live but i'll watch it as soon as I can.

Let's hope this is truly the start of something awesome.


----------



## Stellar

Big love to AEW and TNT for replaying the show right after it ends. So 4 hours on TNT tonight will be dedicated to AEW.

Wednesday Nights are pretty busy for me and i'm usually gone during the whole 2 hours, so if I forget to record it I could easily catch the replay in the same night. Hopefully that continues to be a thing on TNT after tonight.


----------



## bradatar

AEW/NXT/American Horror Story/South Park/Always Sunny

Wednesday’s are PACKED now for my tv viewing pleasure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

This thread already as big as the Raw thread.

Think it might crack 2k tonight, hopefully it draws really well (TV rating).


----------



## patpat

Meltzer reports that the Los Angeles time is telling him the new story they published is the most read of the day beating even their trump stories. ( who is the absolute top in term of stories)


----------



## Taroostyles

AEW and TNT have done an amazing job promoting and hyping this up, I'm actually not surprised by the amount of mainstream interest today. 

If the special last night did over 600k you have to think the show tonight has to do 1.5 million plus. Which is like almost double what I was expecting.


----------



## bradatar

patpat said:


> Meltzer reports that the Los Angeles time is telling him the new story they published is the most read of the day beating even their trump stories. ( who is the absolute top in term of stories)




That’s a very big deal.

I’m going higher than my initial guess. I’ll say 1.2 million tonight boys. (And maybe a few girls?) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## House of Mystery

The pre-show buzz today feels big to me. A lot of people I think are at least curious. So the numbers will be interesting. I'm excited.


----------



## shandcraig

Suprised so much focus for wrestling outside of wrestling fans


----------



## Aedubya

Enough of the wrestling chat , what about people's jobs?

U happy? Good prospects?


----------



## Mango13

Ace said:


> This thread already as big as the Raw thread.
> 
> Think it might crack 2k tonight, hopefully it draws really well (TV rating).


TBF the thread is like a week old now.


----------



## bradatar

Aedubya said:


> Enough of the wrestling chat , what about people's jobs?
> 
> U happy? Good prospects?




Lol I’ll post how the interview goes tomorrow. I liked the phone interview with these guys so all about if we can agree on a number tomorrow. And it’s back to outside sales so I’m not behind a desk all day which is nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Enough of the wrestling chat , what about people's jobs?
> 
> U happy? Good prospects?


Since you’re asking - I’m starting a new job at a gaming company and moving to Germany in 1 month 

Thanks for your interest


----------



## Life010

After months of waiting it's finally here! Wrestling is back on TNT!

Fucking hyped can't wait to watch AEW Dynamite tonight.


----------



## bradatar

The luck I’ve been having they’ll put MJF on the pre show and I won’t even get to see my favorite tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistedLogic

bradatar said:


> AEW/NXT/American Horror Story/South Park/Always Sunny
> 
> Wednesday’s are PACKED now for my tv viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also The Challenge on MTV.

I mean what?


----------



## ellthom

Ace said:


> This thread already as big as the Raw thread.
> 
> Think it might crack 2k tonight, hopefully it draws really well (TV rating).


a bold prediction. 

You really think this will be a 2k thread by tomorrow morning? We'll see :quite



bradatar said:


> The luck I’ve been having they’ll put MJF on the pre show and I won’t even get to see my favorite tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fucking hope not, that man is too good to leave out.


----------



## TwistedLogic

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Since you’re asking - I’m starting a new job at a gaming company and moving to Germany in 1 month
> 
> Thanks for your interest


Congrats man! Sounds like an awesome gig.


----------



## Ace

ellthom said:


> a bold prediction.
> 
> You really think this will be a 2k thread by tomorrow morning? We'll see :quite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hope not, that man is too good to leave out.


 Already close to 600 posts and we're 2 hrs away from the show.


----------



## Mango13

Blah still 2 more hours


----------



## Death Rider

bradatar said:


> The luck I’ve been having they’ll put MJF on the pre show and I won’t even get to see my favorite tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean unless he is injuried or something I doubt it lol. He has a match advertised on the show.


----------



## Natecore

TwistedLogic said:


> Also The Challenge on MTV.
> 
> I mean what?


The Challenge has been incredible this season. Garbage television at its best! Ninja vs Laurel WTF?!?!?!?! 

MY GOD! AEW STARTS TONIGHT!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Work done. Errands done. Gym done. Dinner made.

It’s almost time!


----------



## bradatar

TwistedLogic said:


> Also The Challenge on MTV.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what?




Challenge used to be fire I don’t think I get MTV anymore bc I can’t remember why I stopped watching lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> The luck I’ve been having they’ll put MJF on the pre show and I won’t even get to see my favorite tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wait there is a pre show?? If so that’s hilarious because WWE is also doing a preshow for NXT :ha


----------



## bradatar

Mango13 said:


> Wait there is a pre show?? If so that’s hilarious because WWE is also doing a preshow for NXT :ha




I don’t think it’s televised but I saw on their banner the show starts at 7:30 live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Gentlemen and ladies I am leaving work by the time I get home it will be 30 minutes from now which is about an hour and a half until the debut of AEW Dynamite ... guys let's get pumped and enjoy history!!!


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> I don’t think it’s televised but I saw on their banner the show starts at 7:30 live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe a dark match for the people in attendance?


----------



## Mox Girl

I am soooo excited to see Mox tonight :mark: The last time I was this excited to see him on TV was when he came back from his injury haha.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Natecore said:


> Garbage television at its best!


Best way to put it. And Ninja vs Laurel was the most hilarious thing I've seen on that show since Backpack Johnny. 

Also that DX crotch-chop from Laurel was probably the most hideous I've ever seen a female look in my entire life. And she's pretty hot otherwise so that's saying something.



bradatar said:


> Challenge used to be fire I don’t think I get MTV anymore bc I can’t remember why I stopped watching lol


You can catch all the episodes online. If you ever wanna get back into it, now's a great time. The current season and the one before it have been damn good.


----------



## rbl85

Mango13 said:


> Maybe a dark match for the people in attendance?


Yep


----------



## bradatar

Mango13 said:


> Maybe a dark match for the people in attendance?




Probably. Not sure who they’d put on that anyone would really care about right now lol. I feel like most of the big names have matches tonight. It’ll be fan service of some kind though I’m sure. Maybe a Britt Baker March or Orange Cassidy. Either of those two would make sense to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom

Ace said:


> Already close to 600 posts and we're 2 hrs away from the show.


Oh my bad I thought you said pages LMAO


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> Probably. Not sure who they’d put on that anyone would really care about right now lol. I feel like most of the big names have matches tonight. It’ll be fan service of some kind though I’m sure. Maybe a Britt Baker March or Orange Cassidy. Either of those two would make sense to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I still cant believe Britt Baker isn’t in the title match. Would of much rather had her in there then Nyla Rose


----------



## Natecore

Mox Girl said:


> I am soooo excited to see Mox tonight :mark: The last time I was this excited to see him on TV was when he came back from his injury haha.


I think we’re in store for a Mox like we’ve never seen Mox before!

Hyped!!!!

:mark:


----------



## bradatar

Mango13 said:


> I still cant believe Britt Baker isn’t in the title match. Would of much rather had her in there then Nyla Rose




Don’t get me started on Nyla Rose. I agree I like Britt a lot. I don’t like the joshi shit either (maybe I don’t get it but idk Riho looks 12) so the women’s match I’m really not looking forward to unless Kong comes and wrecks after it or Scarlett shows up some how. I don’t care about WWE women’s wrestling but I’m gonna give these girls a chance. I think putting the belt on Nyla is a bad idea with her tweets and I think Riho isn’t the right choice for an American audience. I’d be hype if they swerved us and put someone else in the match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> I am soooo excited to see Mox tonight <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> The last time I was this excited to see him on TV was when he came back from his injury haha.


Remember the last time MOX was actually on a major Network he was jobbing pretty bad and now he gets to redeem himself


----------



## Mox Girl

Natecore said:


> I think we’re in store for a Mox like we’ve never seen Mox before!
> 
> Hyped!!!!
> 
> :mark:


I really hope they let him just let loose and say what he wants in a promo cos that's when he's at his best :woo



Chan Hung said:


> Remember the last time MOX was actually on a major Network he was jobbing pretty bad and now he gets to redeem himself


His last TV appearance for WWE had him get his ass kicked by Bobby Lashley the Lana lover, so yeah this is a major improvement :lol


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer reports that the Los Angeles time is telling him the new story they published is the most read of the day beating even their trump stories. ( who is the absolute top in term of stories)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a very big deal.
> 
> I’m going higher than my initial guess. I’ll say 1.2 million tonight boys. (And maybe a few girls?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 yes when it comes to article and news , Trump is the top of the mountain. Very interesting for them


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> Natecore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we’re in store for a Mox like we’ve never seen Mox before!
> 
> Hyped!!!!
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they let him just let loose and say what he wants in a promo cos that's when he's at his best <img src="http://i.imgur.com/kAWI91L.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Woo" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the last time MOX was actually on a major Network he was jobbing pretty bad and now he gets to redeem himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His last TV appearance for WWE had him get his ass kicked by Bobby Lashley the Lana lover, so yeah this is a major improvement <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I know that was an embarrassment but now he's awesome and badass and he gets to redeem himself and show the world why he's one of the best


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179520161512136704
tag titles looking good


----------



## bradatar

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179520161512136704
> tag titles looking good




Is their a tournament match tonight?

Any Dino and his boy? Jungle boy may be the only small dude I’ve ever liked in wrassling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

To all Moxley fans worried he wont be cutting promo I quote tony khan , it would be crazy to have guys like Jericho and Moxley and not let them do the promo work.
So yeah I think mox is doing whatever promo he wants and with his omega program , I hope this push both guys at the top of the industry, they are my two favourite right now


----------



## Beatles123

Beatles loves ya, guys!

LETS HEAD INTO GLORY!!! :lenny


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

bradatar said:


> Is their a tournament match tonight?
> 
> Any Dino and his boy? Jungle boy may be the only small dude I’ve ever liked in wrassling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read something earlier today about them having either a pre- or post-show dark match that will be up on Youtube after the show.


----------



## bradatar

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I read something earlier today about them having either a pre- or post-show dark match that will be up on Youtube after the show.



@Mango13; this sounds like the pre show match. Damn I wanted to see these two as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tag tournament starts next week


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> MoxleyMoxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179520161512136704
> tag titles looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is their a tournament match tonight?
> 
> Any Dino and his boy? Jungle boy may be the only small dude I’ve ever liked in wrassling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Damn Amazing Tag belts. Not like the garbage WWE ones


----------



## V-Trigger

Those titles are amazing.


----------



## bradatar

Hey I know the women’s belt got some flack, but we are dudes. My wife is in love with it lol. “It’s got rose gold!!!” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistedLogic

So I've been catching up on all the "Road to" episodes I missed to pass time and I'm currently on Episode 3 for Fight for the Fallen.

And HOLY SHIT THIS PROMO IS SO GOOD! :mark

Like seriously might be the best promo I've seen from AEW so far. It feels so real and almost blurs the lines between work and shoot completely and it's just brilliantly played by both brothers. FUCK, SO GOOD.


----------



## Mango13

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179520161512136704
> tag titles looking good



Not really feeling the tag titles. The parts that says world champion look to big imo. Other then that though they look good.


----------



## Taroostyles

Nice tag belts that look prestigious and not like a couple of pennies that got crushed on a train track


----------



## just_one

1 hour and 15 minutes to go right??


----------



## bradatar

I’ll legit JUDGE people who watch NXT over this live tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi

Got this show booked on Fite.
Watching from New Zealand. Can't wait!


----------



## Chan Hung

JR and Tony S announcing :mark


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> Hey I know the women’s belt got some flack, but we are dudes. My wife is in love with it lol. “It’s got rose gold!!!”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I mean they should try to at least appeal to women. So if it works with women it's actually good 
Men like their good old fat golden bells lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> I’ll legit JUDGE people who watch NXT over this live tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's some who say they actually are watching the opening match of NXT over the debut of something more historic LOL but more power to them they're going to miss something historic.


----------



## TwistedLogic

What's this for? lmao.


----------



## MetalKiwi

TwistedLogic said:


> What's this for? lmao.


pre-show?


----------



## Chan Hung

MetalKiwi said:


> TwistedLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's this for? lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pre-show?
Click to expand...

That be nice haha


----------



## Beatles123

Those tag belts are SICK


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That.... is strange (the live vid)

No reason for it tonight?


----------



## TwistedLogic

I'm not sure if it's just the perspective but by the looks of it, one of my suggestions for them improving the presentation of the show came through. Looks like there's much more space between the ring and the barricades on the set for tonight.


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> There's some who say they actually are watching the opening match of NXT over the debut of something more historic LOL but more power to them they're going to miss something historic.




They’ll do a title change likely to try and hold viewers. Good move by WWE, but I’m still judging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom

They need to get rid of those steel railings.... It looks so tacky


----------



## Boldgerg

Bizarre that "Dynamite" isn't anywhere on the ring. Strange branding decision.


----------



## Clique

Under one hour until it's showtime!


----------



## TwistedLogic

Got full shots of the completed set from that stream I found!


----------



## bradatar

Boldgerg said:


> Bizarre that "Dynamite" isn't anywhere on the ring. Strange branding decision.




They’re all in on the AEW brand name it seems and not as much as the show name. They don’t really need to differentiate between RAW and SMACKDOWN like WWE does. That’s my guess. If they ever went to two shows this would
Change. (I’m guessing, but marketing is what I do) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

bradatar said:


> I’ll legit JUDGE people who watch NXT over this live tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same lol. Will probably switch to the wildcard game during commercial breaks.


----------



## Boldgerg

bradatar said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bizarre that "Dynamite" isn't anywhere on the ring. Strange branding decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re all in on the AEW brand name it seems and not as much as the show name. They don’t really need to differentiate between RAW and SMACKDOWN like WWE does. That’s my guess. If they ever went to two shows this would
> Change. (I’m guessing, but marketing is what I do)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Then why even bother with "Dynamite", if you're hardly going to use it in the branding? If you're going to plaster AEW and TNT everywhere and ignore Dynamite, then just leave it as AEW on TNT...


----------



## MetalKiwi

Why are they streaming tests on youtube ? lol


----------



## bradatar

Boldgerg said:


> Then why even bother with "Dynamite", if you're hardly going to use it in the branding? If you're going to played AEW and TNT everywhere and ignore Dynamite, then just leave it as AEW on TNT...




Old school WCW fans know and remember Nitro that’s always been the reason for going with that name. AEW on TNT is boring and hinders a future second show too. You’re thinking small picture my dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elidrakefan76

bradatar said:


> They’re all in on the AEW brand name it seems and not as much as the show name. They don’t really need to differentiate between RAW and SMACKDOWN like WWE does. That’s my guess. If they ever went to two shows this would
> Change. (I’m guessing, but marketing is what I do)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a long way to go before they can have 2 shows. I would give Dynamite a year first to see how it does and then go from there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This is making me turn into a 10 year old all over again.

TNT! :mark:


----------



## patpat

Damn! Going by those pics m&m is one of their sponsors lol


----------



## shandcraig

Also strange its not on a banners but not a big deal.The set looks good. Hype



Dont forget a big part of the dynamite branding will be these unique colorful light slashes


----------



## Boldgerg

bradatar said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why even bother with "Dynamite", if you're hardly going to use it in the branding? If you're going to played AEW and TNT everywhere and ignore Dynamite, then just leave it as AEW on TNT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school WCW fans know and remember Nitro that’s always been the reason for going with that name. AEW on TNT is boring and hinders a future second show too. You’re thinking small picture my dude!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Then promote it properly! Highlight it! Should have had it on the mat like Nitro used to or on the apron. At least one of the other.


----------



## rbl85

How many people are going to say "i'm watching AEW dynamite" ?

the majority are going to say "i'm watching AEW"


----------



## TwistedLogic

They just filmed a couple of intros to the show (one with Omega/Bucks and one with LAX/Jericho) on the live stream.

They've also been doing a bunch of production tests which has been kinda cool to watch.


----------



## bradatar

elidrakefan76 said:


> They have a long way to go before they can have 2 shows. I would give Dynamite a year first to see how it does and then go from there.




100% agree! I’m just saying it keeps the doors open and makes it an easier transition. You brand it like that for a ton of reasons that’s just one. You can also sell merch with AEW on it and Dynamite merch. There’s a lot of reasons they did it lol. But it’s a good move I think so far. This company hasn’t made too many decisions I thought have been bad so far except the women’s match tonight and announcing that most of the roster wasn’t announced before retracting that this week. Oh and the bad Tv deal overseas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Chan Hung said:


> There's some who say they actually are watching the opening match of NXT over the debut of something more historic LOL but more power to them they're going to miss something historic.


Well if Cody is in the opening match then I can see why people would turn it until his crap was done.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I can't get over how much I hate the red/blue mood lighting. I wish enough people complain about it to them that they decide to change it. Wrestling is so much more badass when the crowd is visible. It looked so good on All In.


----------



## Boldgerg

TwistedLogic said:


> I can't get over how much I hate the red/blue mood lighting. I wish enough people complain about it to them that they decide to change it. Wrestling is so much more badass when the crowd is visible. It looked so good on All In.


100% agree. Despise the shitty mood lighting. Somehow makes everything look smaller, cheaper and less impressive.


----------



## patpat

14k+ people in attendance , the arena was set for 15k+ they lost quite some tickets to scalpers tho


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm not a big fan of that mood lighting either, it looks weird. Hopefully it's just for now and won't be used during the actual show.

Also glad to see they moved the barricades back from the ring, they were way too close to it during All Out.


----------



## TD Stinger

I missed out on the Monday Night Wars so I'll enjoy the feeling of flipping back and forth between both shows trying to catch all the action.


----------



## Swan-San

It's like they're trying too hard with the mood lighting, less is more. looks awful


----------



## Boldgerg

Swan-San said:


> It's like they're trying too hard with the mood lighting, less is more. looks awful


People should speak up against it. Visual presentation matters a LOT and the crowd lighting has dragged down every show.


----------



## Chan Hung

I will only maybe switch to NXT during an aew commercial but even then I don't want to miss switching back and something happens lol


----------



## MetalKiwi

The Monday Night Wars was different in New Zealand, played on different days. 

However, I'm looking forward to the Wednesday Night Wars!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Excited for tonight's show. Moments like these dont come around that often so it's good to be here to witness it.


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> 14k+ people in attendance , the arena was set for 15k+ they lost quite some tickets to scalpers tho


Less than 1900 tickets on StubHub.

There was more than 3500 tickets 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Saintpat

bradatar said:


> Thanks brother needed some positivity today.
> 
> 
> So Austin Aries is there guys lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Austin Aries has been wrestling for almost 20 years.

And tonight, you became the first person to ever use his name and “positivity” in the same post.


----------



## Mox Girl

I just had a thought... on the FITE live stream, what will they do when they have to go to an ad break? Will we get promos or video packages or nothing? :lol


----------



## patpat

rbl85 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14k+ people in attendance , the arena was set for 15k+ they lost quite some tickets to scalpers tho
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1900 tickets on StubHub.
> 
> There was more than 3500 tickets 2 weeks ago.
Click to expand...

 good job on the fan for FUCKING stubhub in the ass. 
They waited the day of the event and absolutely took all the tickets at the lowest price. Fucking fantastic that's how those little shit should be dealt with


----------



## Beatles123

THERE'S A COUNT DOWN IN THE CORNER OF THE TNT LOGO ON TV RIGHT NOW, YALL!!! :lenny


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> I just had a thought... on the FITE live stream, what will they do when they have to go to an ad break? Will we get promos or video packages or nothing? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 because you guys have to pay to watch there is no ads cut for you meaning during the ads you will still watch the action. 
Basically no ads for you


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> good job on the fan for FUCKING stubhub in the ass.
> They waited the day of the event and absolutely took all the tickets at the lowest price. Fucking fantastic that's how those little shit should be dealt with


Well there was a lot of seats close to the ring and they still sold them at more than 110 dollars.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Pizza ordered. I'm ready for AEW!


----------



## Mox Girl

patpat said:


> because you guys have to pay to watch there is no ads cut for you meaning during the ads you will still watch the action.
> Basically no ads for you


Oh, nice. That's gonna make it a marathon just like PPVs then, with no bathroom breaks then haha :lol


----------



## Mango13

30 minutes :mark:


----------



## shandcraig

MetalKiwi said:


> Pizza ordered. I'm ready for AEW!


You prick, I want pizza now


----------



## Beatles123

THIRTY MINS YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALL


----------



## Boldgerg

I'm hoping for a surprise. I don't even like Swagger but it'll be something.

Still want Ryback.


----------



## bradatar

My friend just texted me and said “these seats better fill up or it’s gonna look no bueno”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> 30 minutes <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


I know!!!!!!
:mark
Guys this is the first time in so many years that there's an alternative to the WWE on a national network except for the little time TNA was on LOL


----------



## TwistedLogic

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> I'm hoping for a surprise. I don't even like Swagger but it'll be something.
> 
> Still want Ryback.


Ryback AND Swagger as a team lol


----------



## Taroostyles

So I'm trying to think of a specific episode of pro wrestling that had me as excited as I am tonight and I think I have to go all the way back to the night after Mania 14 when Austin won the title. 

That's 21 years. Crazy.


----------



## White Glove Test

Holy shit my seats are right by the ramp, look for the red caps jersey. I will post pics later


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> Ryback AND Swagger as a team lol




I’d mark for Ryback DESTROYING someone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> I'm hoping for a surprise. I don't even like Swagger but it'll be something.
> 
> Still want Ryback.


I think hes joining, he teased in on his youtube channel :hmm


----------



## Mango13

When the hell did AEW sign Dasha?


----------



## Boldgerg

bradatar said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback AND Swagger as a team lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d mark for Ryback DESTROYING someone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

He's a big enough name still that he would get a huge pop, and whilst he's extremely limited in the ring he has good intensity and a star quality to him.

Fingers crossed. It's not impossible.


----------



## Boldgerg

Beatles123 said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a surprise. I don't even like Swagger but it'll be something.
> 
> Still want Ryback.
> 
> 
> 
> I think hes joining, he teased in on his youtube channel <img src="http://i.imgur.com/4EIHm75.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Hmm" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

When? What was said?


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179540628037947392


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

2 in the morning almost here - wide awake n waitin


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

well first time logging in on in nearly three years just to join you fine folks on this night. lets rock n roll


----------



## Beatles123

Boldgerg said:


> When? What was said?


He said hes "Had to keep the future of his wrestling career under wraps but that he would announce something "Very soon" - he also said he wouldnt go back to WWE right now. :hmm


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## TwistedLogic

Two people confirmed backstage at NXT:



Spoiler: Backstage at NXT



Scott Hall and Tommaso Ciampa

https://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=130084



Meh.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Boldgerg said:


> I'm hoping for a surprise. I don't even like Swagger but it'll be something.
> 
> Still want Ryback.



The surprise for me is having AEW on TNT. I never thought they would show wrestling again. It's going to be a great show.


----------



## Taroostyles

There will be atleast one surprise appearance guaranteed


----------



## Beatles123

Uh WHAT! LOOK AT THIS


----------



## Mango13

TD Stinger said:


>


That mood lighting looks terrible. Hope it's not like that during the show.


----------



## Boldgerg

Beatles123 said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> When? What was said?
> 
> 
> 
> He said hes "Had to keep the future of his wrestling career under wraps but that he would announce something "Very soon" - he also said he wouldnt go back to WWE right now. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/4EIHm75.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Hmm" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Nice. I'll pop if he storms out and smashes someone tonight!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> well first time logging in on in nearly three years just to join you fine folks on this night. lets rock n roll


Welcome, welcome 

Make liberal use of the ignore function - it will preserve your sanity


----------



## OmegaMark

I'm so excited I'm shaking!


----------



## Boldgerg

Beatles123 said:


> Uh WHAT! LOOK AT THIS


???


----------



## Beatles123

What the fuck just happened did yall see that on TNT? They aired two promos back to back...with production IDs....


----------



## Boldgerg

Mango13 said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That mood lighting looks terrible. Hope it's not like that during the show.
Click to expand...

I hate it. There needs to be a movement to help get rid of it. Wrestling on TV was at it's best before WWE started that shit. Looks terrible.


----------



## Chan Hung

White Glove Test said:


> Holy shit my seats are right by the ramp, look for the red caps jersey. I will post pics later


Fucking lucky!!!!! ENJOY BRUH


----------



## bradatar

Wow I’m genuinely excited and so is my wife. Haven’t been this excited about wrestling since we went to the rumble like three years ago. Just finished dinner, few beers deep, let’s gooooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistedLogic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179542430481289219For the Canadian basketball fans. I hadn't thought about this and it's gonna be hilarious. Since the Raptors play on both TSN and Sportsnet and it's the same commentary team, Matt Devlin is gonna be promoting WWE when the Raptors play on Sportsnet and then probably promoting AEW when the Raptors play on TSN. :lmao


----------



## patpat

Mango13 said:


> When the hell did AEW sign Dasha?


 wait what?! Lmaooo


----------



## MetalKiwi

14 mins to go..


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope the trolls are not in full force tonight LOL let's enjoy the show and enjoy history you guys this is going to be awesome by the way on TruTV there's a review on what is going to happen tonight


----------



## RapShepard

Drinks poured, wings ready, USA on the Tablet, TNT on the TV. Going to be an epic night.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Beatles123 said:


> What the fuck just happened did yall see that on TNT? They aired two promos back to back...with production IDs....


i saw that too, wasnt sure if it was on purpose or a fuck up


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Beatles123 said:


> What the fuck just happened did yall see that on TNT? They aired two promos back to back...with production IDs....


Yeah saw that too :thirst2


----------



## Chan Hung

patpat said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell did AEW sign Dasha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait what?! Lmaooo
Click to expand...

Shes Hot!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence

Debated to myself all day about whether to watch NXT or AEW but finally decided on AEW. It's a significant milestone I don't want to miss live.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the hell did AEW sign Dasha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait what?! Lmaooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shes Hot!!!!
Click to expand...

 I KNOW 
But when did that happen? Lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Beatles123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck just happened did yall see that on TNT? They aired two promos back to back...with production IDs....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah saw that too <img src="http://i.imgur.com/0UP30s0.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Thrist" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

What exactly was it?


----------



## Boldgerg

HiddenViolence said:


> Debated to myself all day about whether to watch NXT or AEW but finally decided on AEW. It's a significant milestone I don't want to miss live.


It's the only way to go.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Beatles123 said:


> What the fuck just happened did yall see that on TNT? They aired two promos back to back...with production IDs....


What were the promos?


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> I hope the trolls are not in full force tonight LOL let's enjoy the show and enjoy history you guys this is going to be awesome by the way on TruTV there's a review on what is going to happen tonight


There's going to be some heavy criticism, but take it as a sign AEW is a big deal.


----------



## Mango13

patpat said:


> wait what?! Lmaooo



Apparently she's part of the spanish announce team???


----------



## patpat

Aew dynamite and I am with aew are both trending in the tops!
Epic shit guys


----------



## just_one

whats on TNT right now?

trying to dfind a stream (portugal here) , is supernatural on?


----------



## Boldgerg

#AEWDynamite currently trending 6th worldwide on Twitter.


----------



## bradatar

Yo did anyone have any meat to that Ryback rumor
or just speculation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Mango13 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait what?! Lmaooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently she's part of the spanish announce team???
Click to expand...

 wow I didn't expect that, they are fast lmao 
Cool for her she is very talented and charismatic


----------



## latinoheat4life2

10 minutes left, Wrestling fans rejoice !


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## bradatar

Non related guys but FWIW











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Let’s not worry about cosmetics and aesthetics right now guys


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> Non related guys but FWIW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lame


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Non related guys but FWIW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So he signed with Fox not WWE?


----------



## Boldgerg

Punk can get fucked.


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> So he signed with Fox not WWE?




That’s how it appears and that’s what the rumors were saying. There’s threads about this sorry for posting it let’s enjoy show lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

The Young Bucks have a tv show!

Fuck. Yes. :mark:

LETS GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13

With 6 minutes to show time I expected there to be more then 36 members in this thread.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Not gonna lie this is kinda embarrassing, lmao. How and why did this happen?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179525160753336320


----------



## Best Bout Machine

5 minutes!!!


----------



## bradatar

Mango13 said:


> With 6 minutes to show time I expected there to be more then 36 members in this thread.




I have to hop in and out on this shitty app to refresh the live threads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

Let's hope 10/2/19 is remembered more fondly than 1/4/10.


----------



## Mango13

TwistedLogic said:


> Not gonna lie this is kinda embarrassing, lmao. How and why did this happen?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179525160753336320



:maury


----------



## Boldgerg

TwistedLogic said:


> Not gonna lie this is kinda embarrassing, lmao. How and why did this happen?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179525160753336320


Wtf


----------



## shandcraig

Enjoy the show fuckers!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## RapShepard

bradatar said:


> Yo did anyone have any meat to that Ryback rumor
> or just speculation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hooe its true Ryback was dope


----------



## Taroostyles

Pretty sure the arena probably provided the bags that were leftover or something. A lot of times the arena employees handle the merch tables for the company doing the show.


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> I have to hop in and out on this shitty app to refresh the live threads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I assume you have a smartphone? Stop using Tapatalk and just use a browser.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Almost time!


I've never been more excited in my near 30 years of being a wrestling fan!!!! What a time to be alive, indeed!


----------



## TwistedLogic

Here's a complete rundown of everything that's happened so far in the arena, including the dark match (Darby Allin vs CIMA):



Spoiler: Full summary of everything that's happened in the arena so far



Justin Roberts comes out and welcomes us to Dynamite. He introduced the commentary team. JR and Tony got big reactions and an AEW chant.

Opening Match - Darby Allen vs. CIMA

Darby bounces all over the place and CIMA worked heel. Crowd was pulling for Darby. They traded shots and Darby went down. He fought back into it. Darby took some deadly shots but wouldn’t stay down. A Code Red gets Darby back into it. A quick Coffin Drop gets Darby the win. Huge pop from the crowd.

Justin Roberts is successfully encouraging everyone to post about this on social media. They are deliberately trying to get this to trend.

Probably no more action until they go live in 10.

Also, I’d say the crowd is 80% male, mostly in their 20s and 30s. There will be more dark matches after Dynamite goes off the air.

https://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=130086


----------



## King Gimp

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chan Hung

1 fucking min for hstory!!!!


----------



## Taroostyles

LFG!!!


----------



## MetalKiwi

Excited for this show!


----------



## Chan Hung

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Almost time!
> 
> 
> I've never been more excited in my near 30 years of being a wrestling fan!!!! What a time to be alive, indeed!


Wowww. Nice!!!


----------



## Natecore

30 seconds!


----------



## Beatles123

HERE WE GO!! SE YOU ALL AFTER!!!!

A E DUB!


----------



## bradatar

RapShepard said:


> Hooe its true Ryback was dope




Love me some Ryback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

and here we gooo


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Also, noticed the show is being replayed on TNT immediately after.


Hope that's the case moving forward. For those that want to watch both but don't have DVR, no reason why you can't.


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW already a better opening than Raw


----------



## TwistedLogic

WE'RE LIVE :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jay and Silent Bob :mark:


----------



## rberg922

Here we GO! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Also, noticed the show is being replayed on TNT immediately after.
> 
> 
> Hope that's the case moving forward. For those that want to watch both but don't have DVR, no reason why you can't.


Probably for the west coasters


----------



## Natecore

DYN-O-MITE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

It's time


----------



## bradatar

FUCK YEAH LETS FUCKING GOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

That opening theme/video was dope.


----------



## Mordecay




----------



## Mox Girl

I managed to turn it on at 1 minute past the hour lol, I always do that :lol

But BRING IT ON BITCHES :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Crowd looks great.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

wow that green shirt guy is there lmao


----------



## TD_DDT

Tuning in for my first aew show. Make it good

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Is it me or did that opening feel very old school with that old school energy and vibe. Felt different. 

Also the stage looks good


Also i said it before but i love the anounce booth up high in the crowd, it looks good


----------



## Ham and Egger

It begins now!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH look at that, they are starting off with a match


----------



## rberg922

Wow listen to that crowd


----------



## PavelGaborik

This really does feel like a big deal.


----------



## Taroostyles

Their videos packages are so well done and professional


----------



## MetalKiwi

Damn, what a great pop!


----------



## Natecore

Get JR OUTTA HERE

WE WANT TONY!!!!!!

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Here we are!

Wrestling is back on TNT AFTER 18 YEARS!


----------



## King Gimp

Tony is hype af


----------



## TwistedLogic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179547274386509825:maury


----------



## MetalKiwi

Legit happy for AEW


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy Shit here we go!!!


----------



## Boldgerg

This commentary team is going to be fucking unreal.

Love Tony so much.


----------



## Chrome

Crowd sounded good. :bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl

I know nothing about this Sammy guy, I think this is my first time seeing him?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

King Gimp said:


> Tony is hype af


I fucking came!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tony we are back on TNT after X amount of years. Are y'all WCW!? :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Natecore

SNOOCHIE BOOCHIES!!!!!!


----------



## OmegaMark

Sammy G is better than Eddie Guerrero at the same age, and Cody is better than Dusty at the same age. This match is going to be incredible.


----------



## shandcraig

The chandeliers looks so cool when the lights are off


----------



## birthday_massacre

The set looks way better than RAw


----------



## NXT Only

Damn Brandi


----------



## Taroostyles

Holy Brandi!


----------



## bradatar

TwistedLogic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179547274386509825:maury




Yeah I predicted that. That’s not a match an American crowd is going to get behind. Maybe not any crowd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't like Brandi for some reason lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ham and Egger said:


> Tony we are back on TNT after X amount of years. Are y'all WCW!? :lol


I think he just meant him and JR as a pair.

Either way, I am treating this as WCW lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The crowd is white hot


----------



## bradatar

Holy shit I’m no Brandi guy but damn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

You never should have let Cody walk, Vince.

Fuck you old man.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

Tarp is taking an L tonight.


----------



## NXT Only

They got rid of the mood lighting


----------



## Mango13

Their sound system could use an upgrade. Theme music is barely noticeable.


----------



## TwistedLogic

LOOK HOW FUCKING GOOD THE CROWD LOOKS WITHOUT THE MOOD LIGHTING. KEEP IT OFF PLEASE.


----------



## Headliner

Brandi is smoking. :homer

What a crowd!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Omg green shirt guy is in AEW now lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> The set looks way better than RAw



It looks like a wrestling show. Dark looking. Some screens. Pyro.

Fuck all those LED screens.


----------



## EMGESP

The energy in that arena is fucking amazing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Of course Cody gets the epic entrance!


----------



## Mox Girl

Yay they got rid of the mood lighting, thank god for that.


----------



## Mordecay

Damn Brandi


----------



## Trophies

I got AEW on the TV and NXT on my ipad. Let's go. :lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Mox Girl said:


> Yay they got rid of the mood lighting, thank god for that.


Guarantee it'll be back when the match starts.


----------



## shandcraig

Wow this feels big time,feels like a ppv


----------



## Chrome

Crazy to think if Vince had just let Cody be himself, Dynamite likely isn't happening tonight lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Damn, Brandi.


Cody a lucky dude.


Also, I absolutely love his theme music. Ever since All In, GOAT theme. Especially the chorus.


Making Dusty proud.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Without the mood lighting, I feel like I'm looking at an arena where Savage and Hogan are about to run out and duke it out. It looks phenomenal. Keep that shit off, PLEASE.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Brandi do look good tho.


----------



## rbl85

Like him or not Cody is a star


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Get this jobber and his tongue out of here. Cody should squash.


----------



## Mango13

Boldgerg said:


> Guarantee it'll be back when the match starts.


Don’t wish that evil upon us Ricky Bobby


----------



## TwistedLogic

Sammy Guevara needs to fuck off with this panda hat and the bland ass "best ever" gimmick. This guy is not compelling at all. One of the few people on the roster I have no interest in.


----------



## EMGESP

Everything about this just feels right. The way the stage looks, the super white hot crowd.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why was the Sammy guy wearing an animal head as a coat? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

NXT is solid and all, but AEW actually has me stoked for a weekly wrestling show for the first time in years. 

On an unrelated note, :salute to that fan who brought the "Mucha Gracias Fake Razor". Rick Bognar was never a big deal, but that was still sweet of that fan to pay homage to Bognar's recent death.


----------



## Mango13

What the fuck is this guy wearing lol


----------



## MetalKiwi

Fuck the crowd are loud, I love it!


----------



## TwistedLogic

And there comes the mood lighting. Fuck off, production people.


----------



## bradatar

Sammy got an absolutely terrible look he needs to show here or people gonna hate this dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Y’all see the kid dressed as Orange Cassidy lol????


----------



## Clique

The ENERGY on this show is HOT

Almost as hot as Brandi tonight


----------



## Best Bout Machine

I'm loving this crowd.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Boldgerg

Oh for fuck sake. FUCK OFF CROWD LIGHTING.


----------



## birthday_massacre

this commentary is arleady miles better than Raw


----------



## The XL 2

LOL Vince fears ratings


----------



## TheLooseCanon

'Vince Fears Ratings' sign.

We are fucking back boys! :mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic

You can't have a gimmick as bad as Guevara's and then botch a simple flip in the first sequence of the first match of the first show ever.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Damn, Green Shirt fan jumped ship, too.


----------



## Mango13

Jesus Christ the blue mood lighting is even worse then the red


----------



## shandcraig

Lol make sammy a big heel do it


----------



## Ham and Egger

The very first match on AEW TV. They better bring their A game!


----------



## Natecore

Clique said:


> The ENERGY on this show is HOT
> 
> Almost as hot as Brandi tonight


Brandi is fucking stunning tonight.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I already love this wayyy more than WWE. AEW will be special


----------



## PraXitude

Great production value but a chick ref? lol


----------



## bradatar

The WWE green shirt guy is there lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Who would have thought a year ago, Sammy Guevara of all people would be wrestling on TNT.


----------



## rberg922

Will we see NXT commercials during this show?


----------



## Mox Girl

Another company for green shirt guy not to react to anything I see, lol. I wish he'd cheer more or act like he's into things :lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

How do they think the lighting looks good? Who back there actually thinks that?


----------



## shandcraig

So that photi we saw yesterday with the colors om the floor that looks like paint
Where is that effect?


----------



## Dat dude Savage

RubberbandGoat said:


> I already love this wayyy more than WWE. AEW will be special


We shall see. They need to tone down the SJW pandering


----------



## PavelGaborik

The production is light-years above DoN and All Out.


----------



## bradatar

How the hell did Sammy get this spot lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Love the WCW reference!!


----------



## Boldgerg

TwistedLogic said:


> How do they think the lighting looks good? Who back there actually thinks that?


Don't understand it at all. Looked great during the entrances. Then that shit gets turned on and the entire visual aspect takes a big hit.


----------



## Mox Girl

A lot of WCW talk so far :lol


----------



## Stormbringer

PraXitude said:


> but a chick ref? lol


:red


----------



## TwistedLogic

I just realized that there's no logo on the mat. Pleasantly surprised with that.


----------



## rberg922

#AEWDynamite trending #1 Worldwide on Twitter


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> The production is light-years above DoN and All Out.


Way better and mood lighting isnt too bad


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Understand it's early days but I haven't really gotten Sammy G.


First time I saw him on BTE, pre-Double Or Nothing, he came off a lot better than he has since. Plenty of time to change but...something seems to be missing with him.


----------



## shandcraig

To try and get him over


----------



## Alright_Mate

Can't watch live but...










:bjpenn


----------



## bloc

bradatar said:


> The WWE green shirt guy is there lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Greatest heel turn in modern history


----------



## birthday_massacre

I am curious how their ad breaks will be put ito the show


----------



## bradatar

Call me a sexist if you want I can’t stand the chick ref she’s so over the top and goofy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius

It's nice listening to people calling the match that have chemistry


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Good to see Kevin Owens in the crowd lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Guys remember when Tony Khan said there would not be commercial breaks during the wrestling I think that's what's happening today


----------



## NXT Only

Love this style clash

Physical Cody vs a high flyer


----------



## Dat dude Savage

This Samny dude is a dork


----------



## MEMS

Cole vs Riddle starts NXT....Just no possible way to compete with that. The two opening matches reminds us all this is David vs Goliath.


----------



## Chan Hung

bloc said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WWE green shirt guy is there lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Greatest heel turn in modern history
Click to expand...

Omg.. I LOLD


----------



## shandcraig

How is cody dont dying to make babies with brandi,shes so hot lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

Get fucked, WWE.










I wonder how they're gonna deal with not being able to put those "trending worldwide" graphics on NXT tonight.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

It’s just crowd lighting. I barely notice


----------



## Mox Girl

Commentators say that Cody will be giving up his title shot to Sammy if he loses, then they go "surely that means he'll be in the running for a title shot" ....uh yeah, he'd get Cody's title shot wouldn't he :lol


----------



## One Shed

TheLooseCanon said:


> Good to see Kevin Owens in the crowd lol


Haha I caught that guy out of the corner of my eye and thought the same thing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Nice cutter from Cody..


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Female ref ? Check, ****** wrestling in a woman’s title? Check.....How much SJW pandering will this company push ?


----------



## The XL 2

This is a real pro wrestling match. I bet Cole has already hit Riddle with 63 Canadian Destroyers by now.


----------



## King Gimp

it's awesome to hear schiavone, way better than mark madden lmfao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TD_DDT

Yeah, this is good shit.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Wonder if they'll have any short matches. Or even squashes.


----------



## TJC93

Can we not just enjoy this show without trying to 1 up WWE every 2 seconds? Jeez


----------



## Roxinius

MEMS said:


> Cole vs Riddle starts NXT....Just no possible way to compete with that. The two opening matches reminds us all this is David vs Goliath.


Dont give a fuck about riddle I'll stay on TnT


----------



## Disputed

watching both shows at once is killing me lol


----------



## NXT Only

Aubrey Edwards is the best ref in the business. Stop crying.


----------



## TwistedLogic

RubberbandGoat said:


> It’s just crowd lighting. I barely notice


Probably because you're so used to it with the WWE. Pay attention when they're making entrances and you'll realize what we're missing out on throughout the match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

bama4 at Rhodes paying homage to Freakzilla.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

MEMS said:


> Cole vs Riddle starts NXT....Just no possible way to compete with that. The two opening matches reminds us all this is David vs Goliath.


 are you serious? No one gives a shit about Cole and Riddle! Lol


----------



## OmegaMark

Dat dude Savage said:


> Female ref ? Check, ****** wrestling in a woman’s title? Check.....How much SJW pandering will this company push ?


You can call it SJW all you want, we civilized people call it PROGRESS.

Go back to your cave, you troglodyte.


----------



## Chan Hung

Green Shirt guy sitting front row TURNS HEEL joins AEW


----------



## RapShepard

Alright rap it up, don't run into the Hangman vs Sabian thing.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Refreshing to be more than 15 minutes into a wrestling show, with a competitive match and no commercial break yet.


----------



## Natecore

TwistedLogic said:


> How do they think the lighting looks good? Who back there actually thinks that?


Looks fine to me


----------



## patpat

TwistedLogic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179547274386509825<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


 there was a clear pop heard it lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Silent Bob lol


----------



## Chan Hung

RubberbandGoat said:


> MEMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cole vs Riddle starts NXT....Just no possible way to compete with that. The two opening matches reminds us all this is David vs Goliath.
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious? No one gives a shit about Cole and Riddle! Lol
Click to expand...

This!


----------



## Trophies

Brandi taking a bump.


----------



## Mox Girl

Cody takes out Brandi!


----------



## rberg922

Guevara got mad heat now.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

smacked her head right on the baricade. Hope she's ok


----------



## Stormbringer

Sami you bastard!


----------



## TD Stinger

Can't get past the 1st episode with out a Brandi bump, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cuttermania!!!!


----------



## Boldgerg

Natecore said:


> TwistedLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do they think the lighting looks good? Who back there actually thinks that?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fine to me
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## Swan-San

can someone start a petition to get rid of the mood lighting


----------



## bradatar

MEMS said:


> Cole vs Riddle starts NXT....Just no possible way to compete with that. The two opening matches reminds us all this is David vs Goliath.




Who the fuck cares about Adam Cole? He looks worse then this Sammy dude does 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Holy shit Sammy


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This is how you create heat and sympathy. Wrestling on TV again, finally.


----------



## patpat

Man sorry but this shit looks so fucking big leagues lol dont know if it's the crowd but damn


----------



## NXT Only

He sold that disaster kick well


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW has to be careful about kicking out of too many moves that should finish a match

That is my one pet peeve with a lot of their maches based on teh PPVs


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

That shoulda finished it


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sammy is getting some good heel heat!


----------



## PraXitude

OmegaMark said:


> You can call it SJW all you want, we civilized people call it PROGRESS.
> 
> Go back to your cave, you troglodyte.


:lmao


----------



## patpat

Guevara getting assholes chants lmao


----------



## TJC93

Not sure about this time limit crap


----------



## Mango13

Their sound system is so quiet I couldn't even hear Justin Roberts announce how much time was remaining lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW already doing a good job building Sammys character in just 15 mins


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"20 minute match, no commercials. Da fuck?" :vince3


----------



## bradatar

This is how you make this geek heel not a complete geek too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wow this is good


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Great match to open the show.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

This time limit crap is stupid


----------



## NXT Only

Cody escapes


----------



## TheLooseCanon

patpat said:


> Guevara getting assholes chants lmao


It takes WWE a lifetime to book a heel to get asshole chants lol


----------



## Dat dude Savage

How does green shirt guy always get the best seat ?


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Haven't watched an AEW show yet (not anti-AEW, in fact I hope this company succeeds so we have more viable options and consumers/fans), but JR's voice has a tinge of uncharacteristic boredom to me.


----------



## Mox Girl

TBH I think that was a predictable outcome but that was a good match (Y)


----------



## The XL 2

That was a better match than any match both Adam Cole and Matt Riddle have ever had. Good stuff.


----------



## Stormbringer

Off the counter!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Would have rather seen Cross Rhodes, but Bryan would approve of that small package


----------



## rbl85

How to pin Guevarra and still protect him


----------



## NXT Only

Dat dude Savage said:


> This time limit crap is stupid


Adds drama.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol to the guy bitching about a female ref. Shes from my home town and called all the guy matches in a small time promotion


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Now that's how you kick off a show!


----------



## EMGESP

Solid match, great way to start the show.


----------



## Headliner

The last half of that match was good, but I kinda hate when there's a bunch of intense near falls and it ends with a rollup.


----------



## Natecore

Fuck yeah. Great match. Great finish.

AEW! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Sammy impressed me. Wow. Hell.of a match!! :mark


----------



## Mango13

Good opening match. I feel like the disaster kick should of ended it though.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay. Cody/Sammy was a good match. Didn't like the false finishes and the end was weak but otherwise the match was good and well paced I felt like.


----------



## captainzombie

TheLooseCanon said:


> It takes WWE a lifetime to book a heel to get asshole chants lol


In 15 minutes Sammy just heeled it up which some in WWE can't even get that job done in 6-9 months. Hopefully they can keep building this up with Sammy each week.

Damn is this crowd hot tonight,


----------



## TJC93

Funny how nobody shits on a rollup when its AEW :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

I wonder how many spanish flies we are getting in one night.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The XL 2 said:


> That was a better match than any match both Adam Cole and Matt Riddle have ever had. Good stuff.



Because Cody is a wrestler.


----------



## Chan Hung

And NO COMMERCIALS DURING MATCHES YES!!!!


----------



## bradatar

Sammy didn’t like bad he’s a geek heel but he’s supposed to be. At least he’s not a weak geek heel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Don't cry now Cody lol.


----------



## EMGESP

The hot crowd makes all the difference. Every move means so much more.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Now on 23 minutes, no fucking commercials.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

TJC93 said:


> Funny how nobody shits on a rollup when its AEW :lmao


I thought it was wack and I’m not impressed. Cody inflates his ego with a win and Sammy is a dweeb


----------



## King Gimp

HERE'S JERICHO


----------



## Mox Girl

I love how the crowd gave away that somebody was gonna attack Cody :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

oh are they going to get to PIP for all their ads


----------



## TD Stinger

Wonder if we get some Cody blood here.


----------



## Mango13

Jericho :mark:


----------



## bradatar

Picture in picture too? Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

This is fucking AWESOME!!!


----------



## shandcraig

Cant fucking believe how prestigious that AEW world belt looks on tv


----------



## rberg922

Bubbly Club :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL thank you Jericho chants :lol


----------



## Mango13

Picture in picture during commercials? let's fucking go


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> Picture in picture too? Nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep thank u WWE for the idea (;


----------



## Natecore

Little box during commercials!

:mark:


----------



## bradatar

Where’s Maxwell to help his best friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing

That belt?


----------



## sawduck

Really enjoyable match to start things off with,excited to see what else they will produce tonight


----------



## Roxinius

Dat dude Savage said:


> I thought it was wack and I’m not impressed. Cody inflates his ego with a win and Sammy is a dweeb


Cry more if you dont like it stop watching it no ones holding a gun to your head to keep it on


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Where MJF's punk ass at to save his "bestie"?


----------



## Mox Girl

At least on FITE we get to watch this full screen and not in a little box


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TJC93 said:


> Funny how nobody shits on a rollup when its AEW :lmao



I've been very outspoken on this forum that low level matches should not always end with 'finishers'. Mix it up. This was a good start.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is fucking AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## NXT Only

TJC93 said:


> Funny how nobody shits on a rollup when its AEW :lmao


It wasnt the typical one, knees to the face after a failed SSP then a roll up.

Also shows Cody escaped and didn’t dominate as he should have


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO I love how much of an asshole Jericho is :lmao He's so hilarious.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, anyone else think it looks a bit off to have this beat down highlighted during a commercial with no sound?


----------



## Chan Hung

LOVING THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Nice opening I guess for AEW, just turnt to NXt even though I haven't watched in ages being nosy 



SPOILER 



(HUGE Star returned to NXT) 





So far AEW just looks better, going to stick with this show.


----------



## Stormbringer

Headliner said:


> The last half of that match was good, but I kinda hate when there's a bunch of intense near falls and it ends with a rollup.


Proves that it only takes one mistake at the highest level for it all to fall apart. :draper2


----------



## latinoheat4life2

shandcraig said:


> Cant fucking believe how prestigious that AEW world belt looks on tv


This is a real belt!


----------



## bradatar

Maxwell come save your best friend damnit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

I guess Jericho didn't get his thank you :lol


----------



## DOTL

OmegaMark said:


> You can call it SJW all you want, we civilized people call it PROGRESS.
> 
> Go back to your cave, you troglodyte.


Let's be real. It's pandering.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Also, I loved how Brandi took a bump but didn't die. I feel like any woman that's actually competed in the ring shouldn't take death bumps. Bump normally and slowly recover.


----------



## The XL 2

Chris looks great, he got himself into shape


----------



## PraXitude

Jericho has hair! Sort of


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Geez, what happened to those thousands of unsold seats??? Fuck off jackass. This shit’s for real. 

And I’m sold on Sammy. Wasn’t too sure about him before, but the kid is good. 

Great start to the series.


----------



## Boldgerg

This has started sensationally well.


----------



## King Gimp

This is awesome.


----------



## Swindle

Good first match and Jericho interrupting the interview, good stuff. Cody's wife looks good, so does the head ref. LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did Jericho forget the title again? is he going to lose it fr a second time?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

So is it still a Codebreaker when used against Rhodes? Or would it be a Cody Breaker in this case? :hmm

It's also great to see Y2J rocking tights again instead of bedazzled diapers.


----------



## Mox Girl

TD Stinger said:


> OK, anyone else think it looks a bit off to have this beat down highlighted during a commercial with no sound?


The commentators kept talking right through the break on FITE, so we probably have a bit of an advantage over you guys.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

OmegaMark said:


> Dat dude Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Female ref ? Check, ****** wrestling in a woman’s title? Check.....How much SJW pandering will this company push ?
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it SJW all you want, we civilized people call it PROGRESS.
> 
> Go back to your cave, you troglodyte.
Click to expand...

Urghhh, so phoney.


----------



## Ham and Egger

We still on this segment? :lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Jericho with that Nitro hair. 

Mark!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

good first match


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW not fucking around between matches either


----------



## The XL 2

It's mini me Justin Credible.


----------



## bradatar

Who’s this geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Ha ha thought Cutler was Justin Credible lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Watching it on FITE means no ad breaks means no bathroom breaks, I gotta pee dammit :lol


----------



## Trophies

MJF in a one on one match.


----------



## Roxinius

Just noticed they're doing win-loss-draw stats on the name plate graphics during entrances it's the little things I appreciate


----------



## bradatar

MJF better squash this guy in ten seconds 

LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> OK, anyone else think it looks a bit off to have this beat down highlighted during a commercial with no sound?


It's weird, but the announcers couldn't have been saying anything interesting beyond

"Jericho is an ass" 
"Somebody stop Jericho"


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

So exciting having something new to watch and nice opening match.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Brandon Cutler and MJF. Should be a fun match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF alreayd getting necular head.


----------



## NXT Only

MJF is a fucking star


----------



## Mango13

MJF :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## shandcraig

Can someone explain why Tony has to walk from high ups in the arena to do in ring interview's. Lol i wonder how long it takes him


----------



## RapShepard

Velveteen Dream and MJF are cutting promos at the same time lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

The XL 2 said:


> It's mini me Justin Credible.


Justin Mation.


----------



## bradatar

GOAT MJF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

So MJF is friends with Cody and he's a heel but Cody is a face? That makes no sense lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Headliner

Stormbringer said:


> Proves that it only takes one mistake at the highest level for it all to fall apart. :draper2


Meh. He kicks out of a reverse suplex from the top rope and every other high intense near fall but can't kick out of a roll up. That's just how my mind works. 

(I do understand the logic of the surprise roll up though).


----------



## TD Stinger

OK they need to work a Dungeon and Dragons gameboard into this somehow.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Cutler seems like a nice guy and I get it he's friends with The Bucks but he just screams jobber.


----------



## The XL 2

This kid is so fucking good on the stick. Its unbelievable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MJF vs a jobber. Nice showcase match. This jobber better not be 50/50 with the new GOAT.


----------



## TwistedLogic

It's a battle now.


----------



## bloc

This kid's a table top gamer? MJF whoop his ass please


----------



## birthday_massacre

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Cutler seems like a nice guy and I get it he's friends with The Bucks but he just screams jobber.


AEW does need some jobbers to get over people, without others suffering

He looks like teh default CAW on WWE2k


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Turnbuckle Cameras?!


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL JR saying "TV14!" when the word prick was said. That's not even a swear word :lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Let Tony talk more. He's the fucking man.


----------



## sawduck

MJF is the best heel in all wrestling for quiet some time, hes a star


----------



## bradatar

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Cutler seems like a nice guy and I get it he's friends with The Bucks but he just screams jobber.




I think he is gonna be a jobber.

MJF doesn’t need competitive matches yet. His appeal is mic work and charisma just use him for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

It’s funny how some of you are watching NXT at the same time. Screw WWE, no contest tonight


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Tony just called MJF a little prick


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> LOL JR saying "TV14!" when the word prick was said. That's not even a swear word :lol


American censorship and rating laws are fucking retarded.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Cutler seems like a nice guy and I get it he's friends with The Bucks but he just screams jobber.


He's giving me Cesaro/Justin Credible Hybrid vibes.


----------



## NXT Only

Cutler had spaghetti legs lol


----------



## Trophies

Whoa a short match...as it should be!


----------



## The XL 2

Brilliant improv off that botch. Phenomenal


----------



## FrankenTodd

Boldgerg said:


> Let Tony talk more. He's the fucking man.




HELL TO THE YES!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Good. Short match. MJF wins. You just needed to have his promo for the segment to work over a new crowd.


----------



## TD Stinger

Quick match, but what it needed to be.


----------



## bradatar

Good quick easy match and MJF got to get on the mic. That’s how you book him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Poor Cutler fell off the rope


----------



## Chan Hung

Quick match. Not all are 20 min!! :bow


----------



## Mango13

Quick match like it should of been and MJF wins like he should have.


----------



## Natecore

Cutler 0-1

Geek.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The ad placement has been spot on so far


----------



## Taroostyles

Cutler was clearly nervous he messed up a few times but MJF is never gonna be about his ring work.


----------



## NXT Only

Bruh Cutlers legs got me crying laughing


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I felt like this match told a story. On top of that they protected Brandon in this match. Methinks they're going to have these two have a legit feud.


----------



## Mox Girl

Have they gone to an ad break on TV? Cos they're just showing the arena in a long shot on FITE :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

Boldgerg said:


> Then why even bother with "Dynamite", if you're hardly going to use it in the branding? If you're going to plaster AEW and TNT everywhere and ignore Dynamite, then just leave it as AEW on TNT...


"Dynamite" and the name "TNT" go together. two words, same meaning.


----------



## Whoanma

:bjpenn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NascarStan

Promo wise MJF reminds me of a 2000 Kurt Angle, arrogant funny heel


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nice save by both guys but Cutler is the first man to botch so far. He ain't ready for the bright lights.


----------



## patpat

Mjf is a fucking star


----------



## shandcraig

The announce team is so good, better than the ppvs.


Mjf music is so fitting


----------



## Chan Hung

Fast show, Good announcing, storylines, good matches, flowing good. So far A+


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RubberbandGoat said:


> It’s funny how some of you are watching NXT at the same time. Screw WWE, no contest tonight


lol I don't watch that shit. People always got worked over NXT, it's just a place to store all of their indie buys so no one else can have them. I turned it on last week and almost threw up at the sight of Riddle and Mr bay bay.

I hope it gets dragged in the ratings for even attempting to go against AEW.


----------



## doctor doom

Tony Schiavone !!!!!


----------



## Whoanma

Mox Girl said:


> Have they gone to an ad break on TV? Cos they're just showing the arena in a long shot on FITE :lol


"Commercial break in progress" card.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:mj4 at that "MJF is better than me :sad:" sign.

Anybody wanna place bets on how long it'll take until EC3 randomly winds up getting a mid-card title push? 8*D


----------



## fmartnz2

That was a weak finish for MJF, he should have won in a more Heelish way to put him more over


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh damn they got Chris Van Vliet, that is amazing


----------



## ElTerrible

Guevara helped his case with a strong showing. he´s still a bit bland, but his athletic ability and smooth movement will get him over eventually. 

Cutler firmly established himself as a useful jobber.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Ya fite u paid so no ads


----------



## RapShepard

Total WWE move here lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Chris Van Vliet on TNT. Now that's cool.


----------



## Trophies

AEW got celebrities too. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

AEW doing the same thing as WWE, giving celebrities a front row seat lol.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Silent Bob talks? Whatttt lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> Total WWE move here lol


Dub c Dub had the GOAT Robocop!


----------



## birthday_massacre

That looks just like Jay ha haha


----------



## BlackieDevil

fmartnz2 said:


> That was a weak finish for MJF, he should have won in a more Heelish way to put him more over


I think that they had to improvise and end it quickly.


----------



## rberg922

Maybe Cutler should have been stretching instead of playing D&D...


----------



## OmegaMark

birthday_massacre said:


> MJF alreayd getting necular head.


Great typo!


----------



## Shadowcran

What the hell happened to Kevin Smith? Cancer? AIds?


----------



## BlackieDevil

Is there more to MJF besides the "I'm better than you because am a douche"?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Street Profit Party :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

Mox Girl said:


> So MJF is friends with Cody and he's a heel but Cody is a face? That makes no sense lol.


He's a two faced suck up. That's literally his dynamic with Cody. Brandi fucking hates him and he tried to feed the dog brownies.

I think it was very good booking to have MJF come out immediately after a Cody beatdown.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

I hate the 'we have stars here' shit. Cringy in WWE, Cringy in AEW.


----------



## Whoanma

Shadowcran said:


> What the hell happened to Kevin Smith? Cancer? AIds?


Diet. He had a heart attack.


----------



## TwistedLogic

No commercials on Fite TV :mark

Makes it even more worth it for me to have gotten this.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Shadowcran said:


> What the hell happened to Kevin Smith? Cancer? AIds?


Heart Attack


----------



## NXT Only

Scorpiobama LMAO


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dub c Dub had the GOAT Robocop!


Don't forget Chucky and The Kiss Demon


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Cool they are not afraid to show empty seats.


----------



## Derek30

LOL Scorpio Sky has me in stitches


----------



## King Gimp

LMAO


----------



## Chan Hung

I am so glad that this show is more than just wrestling and actually talks about storylines in advancing characters so far I'm very impressed


----------



## EMGESP

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I hate the 'we have stars here' shit. Cringy in WWE, Cringy in AEW.


If Kevin Smith tweets out AEW, it gets the name out there to even more people. Its cringe, but its also smart advertising/marketing.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

So far there’s a bunch of geeks in this promotion. fpalm


----------



## latinoheat4life2

doctor doom said:


> Tony Schiavone !!!!!


Good to see him back along with Jim Ross reminds me of the good old wCw days


----------



## Beatles123

SCUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

I like scorpio sky.


----------



## bradatar

More geeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAROTO

Jim Ross needs to go.


----------



## Derek30

They might have something in Scorpio Sky


----------



## Chan Hung

Dat dude Savage said:


> So far there’s a bunch of geeks in this promotion. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


U must have missed Y2J.


----------



## bloc

This is the first time I've actually liked Sky


----------



## P Thriller

I'm not all that impressed so far. Not a bad show by any means. I do like that they have won/loss records that's cool. Otherwise feels like a main roster WWE show, with slightly better commentators. NXT is blowing them out of the water so far, but I still would watch this over main roster WWE if only because it is fresh and not stale yet


----------



## birthday_massacre

crowd is great tonight


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dat dude Savage said:


> So far there’s a bunch of geeks in this promotion. fpalm


Why aren't you watching T-Rex arms vs surfer douche?


Pentagon :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

Shadowcran said:


> What the hell happened to Kevin Smith? Cancer? AIds?


Had a heart attack I believe. Had to lose the weight.


----------



## RapShepard

Pentagon in a suit is wild lol


----------



## NXT Only

They keep cutting off Tony’s interviews lol


----------



## Chan Hung

In the "Universe" lol hahaha


----------



## Mox Girl

Lucha Bros!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## bradatar

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA

GIMME A PENTAGON MATCH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

P Thriller said:


> I'm not all that impressed so far. Not a bad show by any means. I do like that they have won/loss records that's cool. Otherwise feels like a main roster WWE show, with slightly better commentators. NXT is blowing them out of the water so far, but I still would watch this over main roster WWE if only because it is fresh and not stale yet


NXT is putting on a take over to try and compete.

NXT wont be doing that every week.

Also the show is moving fast, its arleady been 45 mins. If we were watching raw it would have just been 15 mins lol


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> I am so glad that this show is more than just wrestling and actually talks about storylines in advancing characters so far I'm very impressed


 that skit had me dying lmao 
The scu guys in suits :lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

lmao Scobama Sky.


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT Only said:


> They keep cutting off Tony’s interviews lol


Hahaha I noticed that too
Tony keeps getting fucked over lmao


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Is this WCW 2.0 ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tony keeps getting in the middle of fights


Hope this becomes a thing, every interview he does lol


----------



## bradatar

Man you can’t have these dudes getting geeked out by a woman ref 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Huh, wonder if we get a Lucha Bros vs. SCU Finals now.


----------



## Kratosx23

I've never in my life seen a wrestling promotion look this big, but feel this small.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Chan Hung said:


> U must have missed Y2J.


Y2J, MJF and Moxley are the only three stars...


----------



## Mango13

The chick ref holding Daniels back all on her own :mj4


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TD Stinger said:


> Huh, wonder if we get a Lucha Bros vs. SCU Finals now.


Hope so. Lucha Bros need them belts.


----------



## Chan Hung

P Thriller said:


> I'm not all that impressed so far. Not a bad show by any means. I do like that they have won/loss records that's cool. Otherwise feels like a main roster WWE show, with slightly better commentators. NXT is blowing them out of the water so far, but I still would watch this over main roster WWE if only because it is fresh and not stale yet


I flipped to NXT, looked dull. They fucked up on their debut on USA


----------



## TJC93

So about that '25 mins without an ad' earlier


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn they broke that brawl up quick, they went to the long shot like 10 seconds later and it was done :lol


----------



## shandcraig

I need to hear the lucha bros theme at all times,amazing theme song


----------



## NXT Only

TheLooseCanon said:


> Tony keeps getting in the middle of fights
> 
> 
> Hope this becomes a thing, every interview he does lol


He looked so pissed during the LB/SCU fight LMAO


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Lucha Bros got swag for days.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Tony keeps getting in the middle of fights
> 
> 
> Hope this becomes a thing, every interview he does lol


I'd mark out and people would mark out when Tony would come out to expect some shit lmfao!!!


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## bradatar

Kratosx23 said:


> I've never in my life seen a wrestling promotion look this big, but feel this small.




I’m being crazy positive but lot of geeks so far. And not the kind of people I call geeks in WWE. I mean full blown mega geeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackieDevil

Kratosx23 said:


> I've never in my life seen a wrestling promotion look this big, but feel this small.


It's a big ass indy show.


----------



## Derek30

To all those whining, Rome wasn't built in a day. Give them time for Christ sake


----------



## P Thriller

Chan Hung said:


> I am so glad that this show is more than just wrestling and actually talks about storylines in advancing characters so far I'm very impressed


While I think NXT is better than this show in many ways. NXT is starting to worry me a bit with this "no BS" strategy of great match after great match. I'm all for great matches, but you can't skimp on the stories. Otherwise everything else about NXT is better. The talent, the matches, the style, the feel of the show. But AEW is at least good enough to pay attention to.


----------



## Roxinius

Chan Hung said:


> I flipped to NXT, looked dull. They fucked up on their debut on USA


I agree it looks small time and feels small time compared to AEW


----------



## Swindle

The show has been very fast paced


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Mox Girl said:


> So MJF is friends with Cody and he's a heel but Cody is a face? That makes no sense lol.


That's not a new thing, it's just not a WWE thing. Sting & Luger did it in WCW 25 years ago.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I guess this is what they meant when they said they didn't wanna do backstage segments. All the "backstage segments" are just going to take place in and around the ring, lmao. I guess I can live with that.


----------



## Mox Girl

Watching this on a live stream with the dead moments where nothing's happening is odd, I need to get used to it :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

AEW is already so much better!


----------



## JRL

Did they forget they came back from commercial?


----------



## The XL 2

I was a little worried going in but I've been entertained so far. Better than anything I've seen on WWE in the last 5 years. I'm using sleeping 45 minutes into Raw


----------



## Natecore

Tony has become Mean Jean

Time ages us all


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Gimme some fucking Mox now


----------



## fmartnz2

I have to admit i love this atmosphere and vibe 10x More that WWE's regular programming. I hope AEW pulls in strong rating to have WWE spooked


----------



## Disputed

The Lucha Bros are stars and if AEW is smart theyre winning this tournament


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Derek30

Still some kinks to be worked out no doubt but there's a real solid template here. They have a few true stars at the moment but more will be built in time


----------



## Mox Girl

Give me Mox! I'm dying over here waiting for him :lol


----------



## RapShepard

NXT having better matches but AEW is ahead because they're offering more than just matches


----------



## patpat

TwistedLogic said:


> I guess this is what they meant when they said they didn't wanna do backstage segments. All the "backstage segments" are just going to take place in and around the ring, lmao. I guess I can live with that.


 I told you , there will always be angles in wrestling lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Did y'all see the crowd stand up when Paige's music hit


----------



## TD Stinger

Still waiting on my guy Mox to come in and raise hell.

PAC vs. Hangman now, this could be great.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:mase at how Jack Evans' original gimmick was based on his similarity to Eminem, yet he's aging worse than Em despite a 9 year age difference.

Nice to see Bluntman and Chronic looking well, especially Smith considering his heart issues. :sk


----------



## Dat dude Savage

NXT is blowing this show out of the water


----------



## Boldgerg

Page vs Pac :mark


----------



## shandcraig

1,000 years to build Rome.


----------



## Shadowcran

Stormbringer said:


> Had a heart attack I believe. Had to lose the weight.


Thank you. KNew it had to be something.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Its their first show, people need to give them a few months to get thier flow going. The first hour of AEW is still better than any first hour of raw this year


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Swindle said:


> The show has been very fast paced


2 hours and even though trolls are saying the roster is shit, it's actually packed for a 2 hour show.

We probably won't see Shida for weeks at this rate. Lucha Bros has to wait for next week, etc.


Keeps people fresh too. You don't see every character 10 hours a week......


----------



## Swan-San

I haven't liked the ppv's but this is actually good so far. Tony makes a huge difference. the removal of the logo on the mat looks good too. The womens match will bomb tho


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> Give me Mox! I'm dying over here waiting for him <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Yes he should be soon hahaha after this? Lol or Womans Match


----------



## bradatar

Hangman got dat look and is soooo young 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Dat dude Savage said:


> NXT is blowing this show out of the water


Why are you on this fucking thread?


----------



## Natecore

TheLooseCanon said:


> Gimme some fucking Mox now


We’ll get some Mox. 

No need to be impatient.

Hangman vs PAC :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

BlackieDevil said:


> It's a big ass indy show.


And thank god for it.


----------



## ElTerrible

Hangman got it all set up. The music, the attire, the name, the gimmick. Just looks like a star.


----------



## birthday_massacre

LOL at JR using the WWE nic name for Pac.


----------



## TD_DDT

Not an AEW fan per say since it's my first show but not sure how WWE is supposed to compete with this, its way better. Granted it's one show but if they kept it up...

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck this match will.be awesome!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

Chan Hung said:


> Yes he should be soon hahaha after this? Lol or Womans Match


I'm just hoping they don't let the matches go too long, cos if they did, he won't get much time to do his thing. Hope AEW has better time management than WWE does :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Still can’t believe there are people on here that like WWE. This is why shit will never change


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Boldgerg said:


> Why are you on this fucking thread?


Tried giving it a chance


----------



## P Thriller

Chan Hung said:


> I flipped to NXT, looked dull. They fucked up on their debut on USA


I consider tonight to be their actual debut since this is head to head and they actually get the full 2 hours. Riddle vs. Cole was a phenomenal first match. I'm trying to switch back and forth but I'll probably have to rewatch both at some point. AEW seems a bit flat, maybe because I've never been a Cody fan and he started the show. But I think AEW vs. NXT is overall going to be fun.


----------



## Chan Hung

ElTerrible said:


> Hangman got it all set up. The music, the attire, the name, the gimmick. Just looks like a star.


 looks good


----------



## bradatar

Hmm I dunno who’s gonna win this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Prediction this mach goes to the 20 min draw


----------



## Roxinius

RapShepard said:


> NXT having better matches but AEW is ahead because they're offering more than just matches


To be fair nxt is basically doing a takeover tonight I've flipped over and saw nothing specialtbh


----------



## Chan Hung

Dat dude Savage said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you on this fucking thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Tried giving it a chance
Click to expand...

Theres NXT
Have fun, bye now. Lmao


----------



## JRL

Oh shit, it's old man Earl.


----------



## Mox Girl

Also I swear all guys in wrestling named Adam look similar to each other :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Its Gollum!

His theme seems so.... Japanese...


----------



## RubberbandGoat

What is Mox supposed to do tonight?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

BlackieDevil said:


> It's a big ass indy show.


How so? This looks like WWF 97 or WCW 96.

WWE today looks like the inside of a disco ball shoved up the ass of Ricochet.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Pac/Hangman. The match we should've got at DON. I think Neville will come out on top.


----------



## birthday_massacre

So far ad placement has been perfect.

Do we know if AEW gets overrun time?


----------



## bradatar

ElTerrible said:


> Hangman got it all set up. The music, the attire, the name, the gimmick. Just looks like a star.




Agree he’s a mega star with correct booking and if he can get just a little better on the mic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Best Bout Machine

So is that Pendulum doing PAC's theme or what? It's a banger. :lenny


----------



## TwistedLogic

Love being able to still see what's going on in the arena on FITE. Pac just jumped down and started antagonizing the crowd soon as they went to ad break.


----------



## Soul_Body

Man fuck some of you complainers. This show is dope and you know it.


----------



## Mango13

How old is Earl Hebner these days?


----------



## EMGESP

I love the colorful graphics.


----------



## Mox Girl

RubberbandGoat said:


> What is Mox supposed to do tonight?


Hopefully cut a promo, or maybe he'll show up and beat Omega's ass in the main event or something :lol Both would be nice lol but I doubt it.


----------



## Chan Hung

P Thriller said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I flipped to NXT, looked dull. They fucked up on their debut on USA
> 
> 
> 
> I consider tonight to be their actual debut since this is head to head and they actually get the full 2 hours. Riddle vs. Cole was a phenomenal first match. I'm trying to switch back and forth but I'll probably have to rewatch both at some point. AEW seems a bit flat, maybe because I've never been a Cody fan and he started the show. But I think AEW vs. NXT is overall going to be fun.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Has there been any story building tonight with NXT?


----------



## ElTerrible

Dat dude Savage said:


> Tried giving it a chance


Yeah and now go back to the performance center and practice your mic skills cause with his shit, you´ll never get off your 500$ WWE developmental paycheques.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Good on Pac for maintaining his status as the bite-sized version of the "Solid Thick Tight" meme since leaving the 'E.



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Translator's note: This means "Zero Fear" in Spanish*

8*D


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> Do we know if AEW gets overrun time?


Hope so. I always hate knowing when a wrestling show ends. It ruins matches.


----------



## bradatar

birthday_massacre said:


> Prediction this mach goes to the 20 min draw




Not enough time. We have the Bucks, Riho and Nyla, and likely a Mox promo. This match goes 20 mins and we’ll be close to 930. I can’t see them fitting the other three segments in a half hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackieDevil

So no one is going to talk about how GENERIC the entrances and the music are?


----------



## Chan Hung

Soul_Body said:


> Man fuck some of you complainers. This show is dope and you know it.


Agree. Its fucking good. And that's cuz i'm picky


----------



## TwistedLogic

Pac/Page vs Gargano/Thorne, head to head.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Pac yelling at the crowd right now during the break, this guy was like GET IN THE RING and Pac screamed back in his face :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

RubberbandGoat said:


> Still can’t believe there are people on here that like WWE. This is why shit will never change


To be a wrestling fan, you should encourage all. I don't care if it's "Russian Wheatfield Wrestling" you have to try and see the best of it.


----------



## -XERO-

Still don't plan to watch AEW (and I'm REALLY not watching NXT), but I see everything on Twitter.

So, I'm with y'all....sorta. lol


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction this mach goes to the 20 min draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough time. We have the Bucks, Riho and Nyla, and likely a Mox promo. This match goes 20 mins and we’ll be close to 930. I can’t see them fitting the other three segments in a half hour.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Or the main event goes to fuckery and Mox interferes?


----------



## The XL 2

Lol at the NXT trolls coming in here. I'm sure the show is shit. A bunch of cold highspot matches with no variety, like it always is.


----------



## Natecore

Soul_Body said:


> Man fuck some of you complainers. This show is dope and you know it.


Embrace the trolls.

They wouldn’t be here if AEW wasn’t a threat.


----------



## shandcraig

Ya its kinda funny at times but i like it. The minimal attempt at killing time


----------



## OmegaMark

Mox Girl said:


> Watching this on a live stream with the dead moments where nothing's happening is odd, I need to get used to it :lol


Mox is lucky to have such a sweet, beautiful, intelligent, and charming young lady obsessed with him.


----------



## Trophies

Good ole Earl


----------



## Mango13

BlackieDevil said:


> So no one is going to talk about how GENERIC the entrances and the music are?


I can barely hear the music. They desperately need to upgrade their sound system.


----------



## Ham and Egger

BlackieDevil said:


> So no one is going to talk about how GENERIC the entrances and the music are?


I thought Sammy had a pretty dope theme.


----------



## TwistedLogic

lmao I started feeling bad for Pac there. He must have felt a little uncomfortable just trying to walk around and fill time during that break.


----------



## RapShepard

Roxinius said:


> To be fair nxt is basically doing a takeover tonight I've flipped over and saw nothing specialtbh


True, only non-wrestling moment was Balor returning to challenge Cole. But they need the rest of what makes wrestling wrestling to really make it competition.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah and now go back to the performance center and practice your mic skills cause with his shit, you´ll never get off your 500$ WWE developmental paycheques.


?


----------



## Dr. Middy

I like the show so far, and the presentation is good. I have a couple of issues, and there are some kinks right now, but there's plenty of stuff that will be ironed out in time.


----------



## TwistedLogic

OmegaMark said:


> Mox is lucky to have such a sweet, beautiful, intelligent, and charming young lady obsessed with him.


Can't tell if cringe or joking.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> Also I swear all guys in wrestling named Adam look similar to each other :lol


Edge, Test, Hangman

OMG


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> Or the main event goes to fuckery and Mox interferes?




Him fucking up Omega again is highly possible actually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Tony's voice is pumping me the fuck up. They better keep him until he doesn't want to do it anymore.


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Fair enough. Has there been any story building tonight with NXT?


Balor return is it. They're still just going all in on doing mostly matches.


----------



## Mordecay

Hope PAC beats this geek


----------



## Mox Girl

OmegaMark said:


> Mox is lucky to have such a sweet, beautiful, intelligent, and charming young lady obsessed with him.












Thanks? :lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

Hangman looking great tonight.


----------



## bradatar

Is that really Hebner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner

Seems like everyone does the nip up these days. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## JAROTO

I was at All Out and loved it, but I am not impressed with this. It lacks something. Doesn't feel that exciting.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Big E is hilarious :lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179476966031921156


----------



## Stormbringer

Mango13 said:


> How old is Earl Hebner these days?


He was too old 10 years ago. He always looks half crippled.


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> Lol at the NXT trolls coming in here. I'm sure the show is shit. A bunch of cold highspot matches with no variety, like it always is.


Agreed haha


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Honestly, I might be done with WWE. I've lost all interest in the entire roster, and a returning Punk won't even get me excited, due to the lame feuds he'll have.

All I ever wanted was this. WCW back. Tony, TNT, Rhodes, TV-14, edge. It doesn't hurt that they got potentially the biggest wrestler this generation (Moxley).


----------



## Ham and Egger

Page cant get into better shape???


----------



## fmartnz2

Once Mox shows up people are going to mark out, I hope Mox shows up and does a shoot style promo and maybe takes a cheap shot or two at the WWE


----------



## birthday_massacre

Who was the better Hebner, Dave or Earl?


----------



## BlackieDevil

RapShepard said:


> NXT having better matches but AEW is ahead because they're offering more than just matches


What else are they offering? I only see matches.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

AEW just has to get higher than 1.2 million viewers tonight and that’ll embarrass WWE. NXT couldn’t get that!


----------



## Boldgerg

TheLooseCanon said:


> Honestly, I might be done with WWE. I've lost all interest in the entire roster, and a returning Punk won't even get me excited, due to the lame feuds he'll have.
> 
> All I ever wanted was this. WCW back. Tony, TNT, Rhodes, TV-14, edge. It doesn't hurt that they got potentially the biggest wrestler this generation (Moxley).


Preach.


----------



## Mox Girl

That 450 splash looked like it was in slo-mo, or maybe it was just me haha :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

JAROTO said:


> I was at All Out and loved it, but I am not impressed with this. It lacks something. Doesn't feel that exciting.


Because we are used to PPVs. This isnt one :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

The Springboard Asai Moonsault looked great. The 450 however did not.

Gonna guess this goes to a draw and we get another match at Full Gear.


----------



## Stormbringer

Headliner said:


> Seems like everyone does the nip up these days. Not that I'm complaining.


No hyperbole, everyone wants to be HBK :justsayin


----------



## shandcraig

Hes a cowboy not a wwe model


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BlackieDevil said:


> So no one is going to talk about how GENERIC the entrances and the music are?


MJF's 'tron looked slick, to be honest. :draper2 The other 'trons are definitely meh, but I'm not bothered by minute stuff like that.

The theme songs could be better, but they (and the 'trons) can be updated in reasonable timeframes, so I'm not bothered by them. However, I'd :mark: hard if they further stick it to Vince by scooping up Jim Johnston for songs.


----------



## Mango13

Ham and Egger said:


> Page cant get into better shape???


Dudes running around out there with a beer gut :maury


----------



## Ham and Egger

I can bet you anything that the WWE is watching this show CLOSELY.


----------



## Mordecay

That wasn't a blockbuster


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ham and Egger said:


> Page cant get into better shape???


He is the chris hero of AEW


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RubberbandGoat said:


> AEW just has to get higher than 1.2 million viewers tonight and that’ll embarrass WWE. NXT couldn’t get that!


If it's anything to go by, the 2 threads here (NXT and AEW), there are 22 people viewing the NXT thread (counting me for having to enter the thread real quick), and 130 here.


----------



## Mango13

RubberbandGoat said:


> AEW just has to get higher than 1.2 million viewers tonight and that’ll embarrass WWE. NXT couldn’t get that!


Tonights # was going to be big regardless as this was the first AEW tv show. The real test will be to see what the #'s are in the coming weeks.


----------



## RapShepard

BlackieDevil said:


> What else are they offering? I only see matches.


AEW has had a beatdown segment and a video promo and impromptu brawl. Thats more variety than Balor returning and not fight Cole. Like WWE more, but right now AEW is edging NXT for me. NXT has an hour left to do something big.


----------



## Taroostyles

You can tell these guys are nervous, there has been alot of missed spots and stalling at times.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> I can bet you anything that the WWE is watching this show CLOSELY.


They brought back the Pyro. They should re do their nasty belts. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Who's Conrad Thompson? The commentators mentioned them lol.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Lol does everyone have that much blind hatred towards WWE? How you can call this Indy show good is beyond me. NXT is putting this show to shame


----------



## patpat

Mango13 said:


> RubberbandGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW just has to get higher than 1.2 million viewers tonight and that’ll embarrass WWE. NXT couldn’t get that!
> 
> 
> 
> Tonights # was going to be big regardless as this was the first AEW tv show. The real test will be to see what the #'s are in the coming weeks.
Click to expand...

 this is what people needs to understand same goes for the ratings.


----------



## Oracle

So much for AEW talking shit saying they wouldnt do commercials during matches


----------



## Black Metal

I seen MJF, which was my main reason for tuning in as sharply as I did. I've been channel swapping but frankly NXT has the better matches this evening. Starting (smartly) with Adam Cole and Matt Riddle was a huge idea.

Dynamite has pretty good production values overall but broken commercial segments, timing and audio issues are plaguing this. I know they will be ironed out in time but hopefully before the end of the month anything longer would be bad. The matches tonight have been very, very average. The starter was the best one thus far. It had a good story also. 

The WCW throwback shit is kinda obnoxious with crap like "Remember this..." and Tony's "18 years ago on TNT" comment. You're not WCW, stop relying on something else and present yourself as AEW! You've got the good faith, you've got viewers and promoters so now use them.

Still excited to be going to Dynamite in Charlotte on November 6th though!


----------



## TwistedLogic

TheLooseCanon said:


> Honestly, I might be done with WWE. I've lost all interest in the entire roster, and a returning Punk won't even get me excited, due to the lame feuds he'll have.
> 
> All I ever wanted was this. WCW back. Tony, TNT, Rhodes, TV-14, edge. It doesn't hurt that they got potentially the biggest wrestler this generation (Moxley).


I was done with WWE soon as I saw Double or Nothing. I hadn't regularly watched WWE in like 4 years at that point and DoN reignited my love for wrestling.

Probably gonna check out the Rumble (because it's still my favorite gimmick in wrestling) and Wrestlemania but outside of that I'm not really touching the WWE as long as AEW doesn't disappoint me.


----------



## FrankenTodd

TheLooseCanon said:


> Honestly, I might be done with WWE. I've lost all interest in the entire roster, and a returning Punk won't even get me excited, due to the lame feuds he'll have.
> 
> 
> 
> All I ever wanted was this. WCW back. Tony, TNT, Rhodes, TV-14, edge. It doesn't hurt that they got potentially the biggest wrestler this generation (Moxley).




Post of the night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg

Dat dude Savage said:


> Lol does everyone have that much blind hatred towards WWE? How you can call this Indy show good is beyond me. NXT is putting this show to shame


Fuck off. You're pathetic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ham and Egger said:


> I can bet you anything that the WWE is watching this show CLOSELY.


----------



## bradatar

RapShepard said:


> AEW has had a beatdown segment and a video promo and impromptu brawl. Thats more variety than Balor returning and not fight Cole. Like WWE more, but right now AEW is edging NXT for me. NXT has an hour left to do something big.




Haha Finn is back on NXT? So much for the fools thinking he was gonna return to beat Bray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Chan Hung said:


> They brought back the Pyro. They should re do their nasty belts. :lol


Friday’s Smackdown will make this show an afterthought


----------



## birthday_massacre

Taroostyles said:


> You can tell these guys are nervous, there has been alot of missed spots and stalling at times.


They have to get used to filmnig for TV.


----------



## rberg922

I was really hoping JR would settle into his commentating duties, but he's constantly fumbling or pausing to think of someone's name. Not something you want on a weekly basis.


----------



## -XERO-

I did find this tweet a little funny, along with this thread compared to the NXT one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179561629152923648


----------



## Mox Girl

I dislike the way JR pronounced Nottingham just then :lol

Also, they really need to turn up Justin Roberts' mic, you could barely hear him announce the time in the match.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ham and Egger said:


> Page cant get into better shape???


I'd rather the guys look the way they do these days than drop dead at 55.


----------



## RapShepard

Dat dude Savage said:


> Lol does everyone have that much blind hatred towards WWE? How you can call this Indy show good is beyond me. NXT is putting this show to shame


Well hating WWE is a big reason AEW has a fan base, love the E but this is better than NXT. Raw was better than what we've got so far, but NXT isn't.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I’m a bold thinker. I predict AEW will be more popular than WCW over time. I see it lasting a very long time. I’m stoked


----------



## Whoanma

Mox Girl said:


> Who's Conrad Thompson? The commentators mentioned them lol.


Ric Flair's son in law, who collaborates in several wrestling podcasts (one of them with Schiavone, if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## Mango13

Dat dude Savage said:


> Friday’s Smackdown will make this show an afterthought


I can see why you have a million red stars.


----------



## The XL 2

I feel like some guys are complaining because they're not getting their 30 minute false finish no sell "epic" matches. Good. AEW should be in the business of real pro wrestling and not that shit. Go watch NXT it that's what you want.


----------



## NXT Only

Dat dude Savage said:


> Friday’s Smackdown will make this show an afterthought


Dude, we get it already


----------



## One Shed

Mox Girl said:


> Who's Conrad Thompson? The commentators mentioned them lol.


He hosts podcasts with JR, Tony, Bruce Prichard, Eric Bischoff, and starting last week Arn Anderson. They sometimes joke that four of them so far got new high profile jobs in wrestling again after many years once they started podcasting with him.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Mox Girl said:


> Who's Conrad Thompson? The commentators mentioned them lol.


The adorable fat guy that appeared in a bunch of the "Road to" videos and puts together Starrcast.


----------



## OmegaMark

Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!


----------



## TD Stinger

Some cool spots so far, but the overall match seems a bit off, for whatever reason.

Ah PAC you bastard.


----------



## JAROTO

Chan Hung said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at All Out and loved it, but I am not impressed with this. It lacks something. Doesn't feel that exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are used to PPVs. This isnt one <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

I know, but they need to build the guys. Everything looks too generic. No promos, boring entrances. Pac vs Page was supposed to be a big match, but they just went straight to it. It doesn't feel big.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

We need to get that Hebner shove, shove back spot.


----------



## TJC93

-XERO- said:


> I did find this tweet a little funny, along with this thread compared to the NXT one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179561629152923648



But over 1000 of those comments are about WWE so who's the real winner?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Just got home, dayum earl hebner is still a ref ??


----------



## birthday_massacre

Pac wins !!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

TAP


----------



## Trophies

Hey Earl...I didn't see Hangman tap.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

OmegaMark said:


> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!


If Punk debuts then I’ll take everything back that’s I said


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dat dude Savage said:


> Friday’s Smackdown will make this show an afterthought


Girl please. It's Friday. I'm not watching sports entertainment.


----------



## bradatar

Damn they’re really gonna postpone a Hangman push 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

bradatar said:


> Haha Finn is back on NXT? So much for the fools thinking he was gonna return to beat Bray.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a good pop, but yeah makes sense. They weren't using Balor in the main event, and he was money for NXT.


----------



## Roxinius

Dat dude Savage said:


> Lol does everyone have that much blind hatred towards WWE? How you can call this Indy show good is beyond me. NXT is putting this show to shame


Then go watch it and stfu quit crying here salty ass wwe mark


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Yesssss. Thank god PAC won.


----------



## Taroostyles

Match was pretty good, great finish though


----------



## The XL 2

Right guy went over


----------



## Natecore

PAC 2-0 :mark:


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Wow Hangman has a losing record. Guess he’s going to just be upper midcard


----------



## Chan Hung

Awesome go PAC!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

Ham and Egger said:


> I can bet you anything that the WWE is watching this show CLOSELY.


WWE is scared. Why you think they put NXT on Wednesdays live? 

This crowd size and the crowd hype probably got them shook too. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a WWE plant in the crowd. Just to read the crowd and report back to WWE.


----------



## shandcraig

Agree great finish.

He needs a more heelish entrance song though


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Decent match. Did like the ending though.


----------



## fmartnz2

Both Adam and Pac can become Top Stars in AEW, if they build them up right they will be legit.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm really tired of the constant back and forth "WWE sucks" "WWE doesn't suck" talk going on in here. This is about AEW, not how much people thinks WWE sucks.


----------



## RapShepard

RubberbandGoat said:


> I’m a bold thinker. I predict AEW will be more popular than WCW over time. I see it lasting a very long time. I’m stoked


Yeah it's a great night and been a good show, but you don't believe that.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'm just here to see Riho win the AEW women's title. Please God...


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah the Black arrow to the back into the brutalize is awesome


----------



## -XERO-

TJC93 said:


> But over 1000 of those comments are about WWE so who's the real winner?


That could be true.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

OmegaMark said:


> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!


I'm not falling for that shit.


But I'll cry tears of joy, and pour one out for my homie WWE.


----------



## Whoanma

Stop spoiling NXT, please, I'm watching it tomorrow. :grin2:


----------



## Chan Hung

Loud pop for Nyla
:mj


----------



## King Gimp

LITTLE BIT OF THE BUBBLEH


----------



## TD Stinger

If not a draw, PAC winning is the right move. Keep him on the winning path, let Hangman build himself back up.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm just here to see Riho win the AEW women's title. Please God...


Dear lord, no. That would be a terrible outcome.


----------



## Mox Girl

So it's women's title match next. I hope Mox is after that, cos if he's not, then that means he's interfering in the main event instead or after it's over.


----------



## Boldgerg

TheLooseCanon said:


> OmegaMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not falling for that shit.
> 
> 
> But I'll cry tears of joy, and pour one out for my homie WWE.
Click to expand...

He's made it up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Women's title match.

Mox promo.

6 man.

Huge surprise.

Let's go.


----------



## Mango13

Britt Baker the one that should of been in the match.


----------



## bradatar

Everyone wishes you were in the ring too Britt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Stormbringer

OmegaMark said:


> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!


Why would you spoil that?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

There’s no time for a Punk sighting soo don’t believe it


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Let's go Riho!!


----------



## -XERO-

That's the best thing I've seen so far, Finn Balor going back to NXT.

I don't wanna see him on Raw or SmackDown ever again.


----------



## Natecore

This match has to deliver


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Decent match. Did like the ending though.


I loved the ending


----------



## Algernon

Guevara> Hangman Page
Schiavone will be the new lead commentator sooner rather than later I predict.


----------



## RapShepard

Mox Girl said:


> I'm really tired of the constant back and forth "WWE sucks" "WWE doesn't suck" talk going on in here. This is about AEW, not how much people thinks WWE sucks.


Might as well get use to it though. For a lot the appeal is it not being a Vince product.


----------



## PraXitude

Wait is that a dude?


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Women's title match.
> 
> Mox promo.
> 
> 6 man.
> 
> Huge surprise.
> 
> Let's go.


Fuckk yesss!!! Wonder if surprise is Swagger?? Lol


----------



## Swindle

I am guessing this might be the worst match of the show. We shall see.


----------



## NXT Only

OmegaMark said:


> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!


Link


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Lets go Nyla!!


----------



## Mox Girl

Go Riho!

Also how does Britt Baker have time to be a dentist when she's wrestling all the time haha.


----------



## rberg922

OmegaMark said:


> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!


Don't mess with me like this :mark:


----------



## sawduck

OmegaMark said:


> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!


Not gonna happen, so don't get your hopes up


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shida should have been 1st champ.

But they are most likely wanting to build up a monster heel. There's no way Riho is winning. She's an underdog. You don't book underdogs to win their first TV match and championship.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

So we crowning the first AEW women's champion! My money is on Riho.


----------



## RapShepard

Whoanma said:


> Stop spoiling NXT, please, I'm watching it tomorrow. :grin2:


My bad, I didn't consider I was spoiling. Sorry


----------



## shandcraig

Riho has been so over since her debut


----------



## Mox Girl

Riho's music is soooo J-pop, I love it :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

All of the fan boy nonsense is here is ridiculous. Just enjoy he wrestling :lol 

Brand loyalty is something I will never understand.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

PraXitude said:


> Wait is that a dude?




Yes, wrestling in a “women’s” title match


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

RIHO is adorable.

I hope Omega gambled correctly on her


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> Shida should have been 1st champ.
> 
> But they are most likely wanting to build up a monster heel. There's no way Riho is winning. She's an underdog. You don't book underdogs to win their first TV match and championship.




Kong should have but she was hurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

Nyla takes the title and either Britt or Shida takes it from her


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> Go Riho!
> 
> Also how does Britt Baker have time to be a dentist when she's wrestling all the time haha.



I follow her on IG, she is always posting stuff from her dentists office. She even works on fellow wrestlers.


----------



## NXT Only

PraXitude said:


> Wait is that a dude?


Here we go


----------



## Ham and Egger

Rijo got no charisma to her. She just kinda walks out there with no enthusiasm.


----------



## DammitChrist

That Black Arrow from Pac to Adam Page's back was fucking SICK :damn

It's good to see Pac winning another match :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

They've mainly been showing Riho on the camera during the break, she's so adorable.


----------



## Shadowcran

birthday_massacre said:


> So far ad placement has been perfect.
> 
> Do we know if AEW gets overrun time?


When setting it to record on the DVR it did say something about extended time could happen.


----------



## patpat

bradatar said:


> Everyone wishes you were in the ring too Britt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 literally EVERYONE man 
She was built up for the spot


----------



## RapShepard

I'll root for Nyla off basic patriotism and my anti-Joshi sentiments lol


----------



## TJC93

These commercials


----------



## OmegaMark

RubberbandGoat said:


> I’m a bold thinker. I predict AEW will be more popular than WCW over time. I see it lasting a very long time. I’m stoked


People forget WCW was only around for 13 years. TNA and ROH have both been around for 17. AEW outlasting WCW isn't far fetched at all.

In fact, I'll do you one better: AEW will not only outlast WCW, they'll end up running WWE out of business within the next decade.


----------



## Beatles123

Stoney Jackson said:


> Yes, wrestling in a “women’s” title match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Easy......


----------



## -XERO-

Chan Hung said:


> Fuckk yesss!!! Wonder if surprise is Swagger?? Lol


I forgot about that.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hopefully, Riho ends up winning the AEW Women's title tonight


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Ham and Egger said:


> Rijo got no charisma to her. She just kinda walks out there with no enthusiasm.


I’d be the same way having to wrestle a guy, who clearly needs therapy


----------



## Best Bout Machine

PraXitude said:


> Wait is that a dude?


She's a woman. Hence why she's in the Women's Championship match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

No time limit, nice


----------



## imthegame19

PraXitude said:


> Wait is that a dude?


Was a dude


----------



## birthday_massacre

Shadowcran said:


> When setting it to record on the DVR it did say something about extended time could happen.


all live shows do that


----------



## TD Stinger

I like the camera angles they have for the introductions.


----------



## TwistedLogic

OmegaMark said:


> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!


I fucking hate this. All day today I was thinking "what if all the animosity between Punk/AEW has been one of the biggest works of all time. What if the whole collider thing was a red herring and what if the FOX thing has been a huge diversion tactic. Punk seems like the exact kind of prick to legitimately audition with FOX just to work everybody.

But then I realized how ridiculous that all sounded and woke up. If he's there it's gonna flip the industry on its head. But I'm not counting on it and I still believe in AEW without him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Riho is too cute for me to root against. Look how tiny she is.


----------



## Chan Hung

That belt is small...


----------



## Dat dude Savage

OmegaMark said:


> People forget WCW was only around for 13 years. TNA and ROH have both been around for 17. AEW outlasting WCW isn't far fetched at all.
> 
> In fact, I'll do you one better: AEW will not only outlast WCW, they'll end up running WWE out of business within the next decade.


Lol they won’t run the WWE out of business


----------



## TwistedLogic

A little unimpressed with the Women's title now that I saw it in the ref's hands. It looks absolutely puny.


----------



## PraXitude

imthegame19 said:


> Was a dude


Sticking feathers on your ass doesn’t make you a chicken :lmao


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Holy hell green t shirt guy is here???????


----------



## SavoySuit

that is a tiny belt. What is that!


----------



## Dat dude Savage

ZSJ said:


> She's a woman. Hence why she's in the Women's Championship match.


No...it’s a guy who needs to be in a psych ward


----------



## Boldgerg

TwistedLogic said:


> OmegaMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking hate this. All day today I was thinking "what if all the animosity between Punk/AEW has been one of the biggest works of all time. What if the whole collider thing was a red herring and what if the FOX thing has been a huge diversion tactic. Punk seems like the exact kind of prick to legitimately audition with FOX just to work everybody.
> 
> But then I realized how ridiculous that all sounded and woke up. If he's there it's gonna flip the industry on its head. But I'm not counting on it and I still believe in AEW without him.
Click to expand...

Don't fall for it. I don't know who Matt Jones is and I certainly can't see anyone called Matt Jones saying anything about CM Punk.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Tiny ass belt :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Yeah, the women's belt is really small haha.


----------



## KingCosmos

How has the show been?


----------



## shandcraig

Strange it does look small. But when they showed it at. ALL OUT it looked big. We will see when its strapped on someone


----------



## -XERO-

Ooooh....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179565633475940352


----------



## Mox Girl

Riho gonna win the belt cos it's a tiny belt so it won't swamp her lol :lol


----------



## TJC93

KingCosmos said:


> How has the show been?



Not bad but it will be overrated.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Nyla is too green for such a big match. Riho has to win.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

PraXitude said:


> Sticking feathers on your ass doesn’t make you a chicken :lmao


Guess I’ll say I’m Chinese. Or why stop there ? I’ll identify as an NFL player and show up Sunday ready to play.


----------



## Chan Hung

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Holy hell green t shirt guy is here???????


He turned heel on WWE 
:mj2


----------



## imthegame19

PraXitude said:


> Sticking feathers on your ass doesn’t make you a chicken :lmao


There's a little more to it then that lol.


----------



## fmartnz2

This guy is sure beating up this riho girl in the ring


----------



## OmegaMark

PraXitude said:


> Wait is that a dude?


No, it's not. It's a beautiful, strong, 100% REAL WOMAN.

If you don't like it, you're free to hop in a time machine and go back to where you belong: the year 1955.


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> Ham and Egger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can bet you anything that the WWE is watching this show CLOSELY.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is scared. Why you think they put NXT on Wednesdays live?
> 
> This crowd size and the crowd hype probably got them shook too. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a WWE plant in the crowd. Just to read the crowd and report back to WWE.
Click to expand...

You know nxt has been on Wed since the network started in that slot. Was added to Hulu on Wed before the network. The first Takeovers were live on Wed. 

AEW came on their night when Tues should have been the obvious choice with SD leaving. Nxt went live because they can out draw AEW, they can out work then head to head, and because AEW came on their night and tried to piss on them


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Pac definitely living up to his Bastard nickname, because he fucking killed Page with that Black Arrow to the back.

:done

Although Britt Baker is a tasty treat, Riho is so preciously adorable that she must be defended at all costs.

:ayoade



birthday_massacre said:


> He is the chris hero of AEW


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Hope the guy doesn’t win the women’s belt, or he’ll have to wear it as a headband.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

OmegaMark said:


> Matt Jones (reputable) is claiming Punk is in the building and that the FOX stuff has been a work to throw everyone off. Crazy!


Punk was in LA today for that collider interview.

I read he was still in LA as of a few hours ago unless that was bs


----------



## RubberbandGoat

They’re running out of time ?


----------



## fmartnz2

Dr Britt Baker should have been in this match not Nyla, Baker has everything to be their top Female superstar, not woke Nyla


----------



## DammitChrist

There's "let's go Riho" chants :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran

about the WCW mention....yeah, it lasted 13 years BUT was an offshoot of Jim Crockett's NWA...so was around a LOT longer than that in that respect. Of course Crockett didn't last all that long as owner but the NWA had been around since around 1909 if I recall. Also...WWF used to be a part of the NWA.


----------



## fmartnz2

The size difference reminds me of Brock Lesnar vs Rey Mysterios son


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'll be on suicide watch if Nyla wins.


----------



## RapShepard

KingCosmos said:


> How has the show been?


Its been great if you have reasonable expectations. Hasn't been life changing all time great, but it's certainly been real enjoyable for an episode of TV wrestling.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, catching Riho out of mid air on the outside, awesome. But then you just drop her on you knee, a move you can do in the ring. Like, you have the barricade, apron, ring post, use it.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Yeah the belt looks pretty small.

I see Nyla winning this one.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Jay left Silent Bob all by himself.


----------



## Mox Girl

fmartnz2 said:


> The size difference reminds me of Brock Lesnar vs Rey Mysterios son


But Rey's son is bigger than Rey, he's quite big lol :lol


----------



## Dat dude Savage

OmegaMark said:


> No, it's not. It's a beautiful, strong, 100% REAL WOMAN.
> 
> If you don't like it, you're free to hop in a time machine and go back to where you belong: the year 1955.


It’s a mentally ill guy....Society needs to stop enabling these sick individuals


----------



## PraXitude

OmegaMark said:


> No, it's not. It's a beautiful, strong, 100% REAL WOMAN.
> 
> If you don't like it, you're free to hop in a time machine and go back to where you belong: the year 1955.


I prefer 1912. No creature from Jekyll island 1913 and the $$$ from stocks omg


----------



## NXT Only

Damn what a crash


----------



## TwistedLogic

I don't give a shit what people think about her, Nyla is a beast. Does some fucking crazy spots for a big woman.


----------



## Mango13

This match is getting a giant fucking MEH from me so far.


----------



## bradatar

Why’s she using chairs she’s twice her size this doesn’t make sense story wise to wanna kill Riho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rberg922

Not the biggest fan of either woman, but that chair dive was good shit


----------



## fmartnz2

I just hope Rose loses the title quickly and get this woken thing over with so we can have legit woman carrying the belt


----------



## OmegaMark

If no one else will say it, I'll happily be the first to do it: Nyla Rose is sexy as hell.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Having Britt our there means Nyla is winning.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Nyla's dumb :lol If she's so big and tough, she shouldn't need chairs to help out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

KingCosmos said:


> How has the show been?


Makes a episode of Monday Night RAW look like...............Monday Night RAW. I can't think of an insult worse than RAW.


----------



## HiddenViolence

"Not being manhandled" :lmao Yes she is being manhandled


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:bahgawd: "Riho's not being manhandled, she's being womanhandled."










:troll


----------



## Shadowcran

Sorry...But Asuka is far better...and being flat wasted in the WWE right now. AEW should be waiting for her contract to be up and then ready to pounce.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Riho's got this!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Let's fucking go Riho!!!


----------



## Dat dude Savage

OmegaMark said:


> If no one else will say it, I'll happily be the first to do it: Nyla Rose is sexy as hell.


So you find a guy sexy?


----------



## Mox Girl

They def won't have time for a Mox promo and the main event, I think he's interfering in the match. I'll happily be wrong though :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

fmartnz2 said:


> I just hope Rose loses the title quickly and get this woken thing over with so we can have legit woman carrying the belt


I hope it's Shida and she can be what Asuka should have been.


----------



## TD Stinger

The chair spot added some pop that this match needed.


----------



## Stormbringer

JR with that subtle dig!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Not really feeling this match. For it to crown the first Women's Champion, it doesn't feel as big as it should and instead, just a regular match. If it were, it would be fine. But, as a title match? Not clicking for me.


----------



## RapShepard

bradatar said:


> Why’s she using chairs she’s twice her size this doesn’t make sense story wise to wanna kill Riho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tbf its consistent with Nyla being portrayed as someone who gets so caught up on destroying she makes dumb mistakes that backfire on her.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Dat dude Savage said:


> So you find a guy sexy?


Nothing wrong with homosexuality :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Does any of Rihos offense look real at all? She is so small!


----------



## fmartnz2

Ovbiously everyone notice there are no little kids in the crowd, this show is def for the a different demographic for young adults and adults so we wont see too much cringy material.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> They def won't have time for a Mox promo and the main event, I think he's interfering in the match.


 I think too, unless the main event is shorter.
Mox crashing the show's ending is still great tho since he will be the last thing we see hehe


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I really hate PIP


----------



## Dat dude Savage

I can’t wait until I check off of this planet. Absolutely insane how society enables mentally ill people like it’s normal


----------



## NXT Only

Nyla is a monster


----------



## Chan Hung

After this match it should be the Moxley interview and then the main event


----------



## bradatar

The NY post just reported Punk to FOX. He’s not there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran

TheLooseCanon said:


> Makes a episode of Monday Night RAW look like...............Monday Night RAW. I can't think of an insult worse than RAW.


Lately, you could make a case for Smackdown being worse.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox Girl said:


> They def won't have time for a Mox promo and the main event, I think he's interfering in the match. I'll happily be wrong though :lol


I just hope they are on schedule. Whatever they have booked isn't rushed.


----------



## Chan Hung

bradatar said:


> The NY post just reported Punk to AEW. He’s not there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh?
:cornette


----------



## TwistedLogic

Knew it. Riho's winning. They already weakening Nyla's finisher. They probably decided to put Riho over when Nyla's twitter shit happened.


----------



## Ace

How has the show been?


----------



## Mox Girl

GO RIHO!!!


----------



## Roxinius

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Not really feeling this match. For it to crown the first Women's Champion, it doesn't feel as big as it should and instead, just a regular match. If it were, it would be fine. But, as a title match? Not clicking for me.


For me it comes down to suspension of disbelief and I just cant do it here I see absolutely no way that Riho can win so I dont care first part of tonight I havent cared for


----------



## rberg922

Shadowcran said:


> Sorry...But Asuka is far better...and being flat wasted in the WWE right now. AEW should be waiting for her contract to be up and then ready to pounce.


Nah Vinny Mac will get someone to injure her if he senses that, then they'll just extend her contract.


----------



## Ace

WHy is this all happening in PIP fpalm


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Running out of time. Come on let’s get to Mox


----------



## MetalKiwi

The Main Event won't have much time left??


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Shadowcran said:


> Lately, you could make a case for Smackdown being worse.


I haven't watched SD in a while, so you might be right.


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> Huh?
> :cornette




I meant FOX fuck me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

WWEfan4eva said:


> I really hate PIP


Why? I would rather have PIP then have to actually sit here and watch commercials


----------



## shandcraig

Crowds popping louder for this match than anything so far tonight


----------



## Mox Girl

Why did Nyla let go of the submission? That looked so damn stupid, she could have won :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ace said:


> How has the show been?


8/10 so far

soild show but can improve


----------



## Algernon

Yikes. Uncle Tony and Cody need to get Tessa signed when her deal is up. Riho looks like Kairi Sane after going on a month long hunger strike.


----------



## TwistedLogic

That was a dangerous spot to try and get Riho to lift Nyla.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Please stop feeding the trolls.


----------



## Natecore

Get up Riho!


----------



## Trophies

That was a 3 :lol


----------



## Swindle

fmartnz2 said:


> I just hope Rose loses the title quickly and get this woken thing over with so we can have legit woman carrying the belt


Yeah, the point of wrestling is to make money, if Rose was a great wrestler, a great act .. but the only thing going for her is the woke/virtue signaling stuff and this match is coming off as the pee break match. The other thing is, this is not feeling like a big deal at all. A shame. You got to leverage your top talent out the gate. I don't get it.


----------



## NXT Only

Fans are hot for this


----------



## Mox Girl

Ace said:


> WHy is this all happening in PIP fpalm


Are you not watching on FITE? Are you using a live stream of TNT or something? There is no PIP on FITE.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Riho is so good at selling. It hurts me almost physically seeing her like this!


----------



## JRL

Dat dude Savage said:


> I can’t wait until I check off of this planet. Absolutely insane how society enables mentally ill people like it’s normal


lol calm down, man. What they do doesn't harm you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bradatar said:


> The NY post just reported Punk to FOX. He’s not there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They would leak that during AEW.

That's some Bischoff move there. I kinda like it.


----------



## Shadowcran

this PUnk chatter....If he shows up great. If he doesn't great. 

As to "Transwoman" here...I identify as TransGOD and I say that all Trans anything are in need of thorazine the size of a softball. ....I watch wrestling and have since 1977 so I guess I qualify for the thorazine as well.


----------



## shandcraig

I give rose props for selling sny botched move after happening though


----------



## NascarStan

Nyla-Rijo exceeding my expectations, never rated Nylas inring work but tonight she's making me a believer


----------



## patpat

Why is the NY post reporting about punk?!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd ON Fire!!


----------



## Mango13

TwistedLogic said:


> That was a dangerous spot to try and get Riho to lift Nyla.


I was thinking the same thing. Why even try that Riho weighs like 90lbs and you know damn well she doesn’t have the strength to lift Nyla up lol.


----------



## fmartnz2

This match is getting better, no bs woman matches like in raw or smackdown


----------



## HiddenViolence

This inter-gender match has really taken a lot of the steam out of the show.


----------



## Stormbringer

It's too much for me to suspend my disbelief. Nyla is trans, built like a dude and Riho is 58 pounds. How does Nyla not just win?


----------



## TD Stinger

Match has gotten hot down the stretch.


----------



## Whoanma

Mox Girl said:


> Are you not watching on FITE? Are you using a live stream of TNT or something? There is no PIP on FITE.


How much is it monthly?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Nyla is so clumsy.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Dat dude Savage said:


> So you find a guy sexy?



Is there something wrong with that?


What if the poster is gay? What if the poster is female?


Who gives a flying fuck.


Honestly, I hope they release shorty. I don't have a problem with her, him or whatever you wanna call them but all this bullshit about "he" or "she" is beyond unbearable.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Let's gooooo Rihooooo!


----------



## P Thriller

AEW women's divisions needs a ton of help. Doesn't help that they decided to make a political statement instead of having their most talented women in the first title match. This is a pretty awful first women's title match. They need to get some big female free agents to boost this division.


----------



## Black Metal

So Riho won huh?


----------



## Dat dude Savage

patpat said:


> Why is the NY post reporting about punk?!!!


NY post said Punk wasn’t coming...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Damn, didn't expect that. Cool.


----------



## fmartnz2

SUPERPLEX


----------



## RapShepard

Boooooooo lol


----------



## bradatar

Here’s the Punk news 


https://nypost.com/2019/10/02/ship-has-sailed-on-cm-punk-joining-aew-nick-jackson/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH shit Riho won.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

wow congrats Riho


----------



## Mox Girl

YAYYYYYY RIHO!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Nyla still
Kicked out. Big leaguing her lol


----------



## Trophies

So that's why they made the title so small. :lol


----------



## shandcraig

How is rihos back not broken from that lift botch


----------



## Roxinius

Dat dude Savage said:


> I can’t wait until I check off of this planet. Absolutely insane how society enables mentally ill people like it’s normal


Feel free to speed up that process anytime now


----------



## Disputed

Was not even remotely into this match but its picking up, GO RIHO


----------



## fmartnz2

WHHHAAAATTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ham and Egger

The people are on their feet!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Riho is the first ever AEW Woman's Champion. :banderas roud


----------



## Clique

Rihoooooo


----------



## TwistedLogic

Boom.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Ok match improved at the end. An actual woman as the first womens champion. Thank God.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Let's fucking go!!!! The GOAT Riho. Match of the night.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright, who makes the save.


----------



## TwistedLogic

That title was so obviously made for the tiny joshis :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Nyla is a bad loser. Piss off Nyla :lol

And she botched that powerbomb LOL.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Nakazawa!


----------



## bradatar

TwistedLogic said:


> That's definitely not news. Anyone got something from this hour?




No I got trolled that’s my bad. It was a different link title and turned into that haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmartnz2

Unlike WWE, this win means something


----------



## King Gimp

ayy botch


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Considering Riho's not even 100 pounds, I'm not surprised she botched that spot. Solid match from start to finish, and props to Nyla for doing a fine job as a monster heel and especially that spot where she attempted the senton bomb onto the chairs.


----------



## TJC93

Is this AEW's way of saying 'hey look at us! we make foreign champions!'


----------



## The XL 2

Its okay to hit him Kenny


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

good guy Kenny


----------



## Natecore

JRL said:


> Britt Baker sounds so bored.


Yeah she sucked. Run your mouth with confidence. Never stop talking. 

They can teach her up...hopefully.


----------



## bradatar

Let Omega beat her ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Lol ref telling her to show it on the hard cam.

That is a really prestigious looking belt.

I love that they're going to have English announcer for her promos, thats so real sport style


This entire storytelling right now is best so far


----------



## fmartnz2

Intergender Interference??


----------



## TD Stinger

Kenny coming in to help Riho. Huh, not sure what to think of that yet.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Michael Nakazawa on the mic! :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Good shit!!!!


----------



## Trophies

That powerbomb could've ended worse than it did.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179570268546748416


----------



## Mox Girl

They had Omega out there and didn't think to have Mox come out?

(yes I know he's in the main event lol)


----------



## HiddenViolence

Not a single interview has gone well. I love it! :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

rberg922 said:


> Nah Vinny Mac will get someone to injure her if he senses that, then they'll just extend her contract.


sigh..probably. Sometimes a wrestler needs to realize when they have enough money and go for elevating their career instead. That means drop whoever you're with if they treat you like you're....not even there. That way, on the INDies or AEW, you can rebuild yourself and later negotiate an even larger contract.


----------



## Mango13

Nyla is fucking sloppy in the ring holy fuck. She might be as sloppy as Nia Jax and Dana Brooke :ha


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck so MOX to interfere. That means no other surprises lol


----------



## Mordecay

I mean, Kenny hitting Nyla wouldn't be unfair :shrug


----------



## utvolzac

This has to be the smallest roster I’ve ever seen. The biggest guy was the woman who used to be a man. 

Cody looked like he was wrestling a 15 yr old boy in a panda hoodie. What the literal fuck was that. The first exposure for your product to a new audience was that shit.

Other than the MJF guy, this is way to much of a glorified indy.

They need some roster diversity if they are going to expand past just the smark fanbase.


----------



## JeSeGaN

Okay, I hate Nyla now. You go, Kenny.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kenny is sticking up for his girlfriend!


----------



## RapShepard

The pussy got Kenny acting wild. His boy Cody gets jumped from behind no come out, but Riho comes out and he's racing to the ring smdmfh


----------



## Joe Gill

aew needs to plant some cool looking people in the stands.... too many dweeb fan reactions


----------



## fmartnz2

I think they should have just let Riho have the post match interview let her finish then get beat up by Rose...or Baker get involved to get a big baby face pop?


----------



## Derek30

That was actually a really good match. Exceeded my expectations


----------



## birthday_massacre

The end of the womens title match was too much fuckery
they should have made it a bgger deal Riho won


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay Match. I wish I had actually betted on that match because I would've won lmao. Congrats to Rhio on being the first AEW Women's champion.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Mango13 said:


> Nyla is fucking sloppy in the ring holy fuck. She might be as sloppy as Nia Jax and Dana Brooke :ha


Well...it’s a guy trying to fight women.....


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm a bit bummed that this likely means no Mox promo this week, just a run-in to kick Omega's butt lol. I wanted to hear him talk


----------



## birthday_massacre

TV time remaining, so no over runs


----------



## Chan Hung

HiddenViolence said:


> Not a single interview has gone well. I love it! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


I love how all announcers were fucked over!!!
:lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

"This is your main event of the evening. A 6-man tag team match set for one fall, with TV time remaining."

:mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hope next week we get a new vignette on that new jacked up hoss dude they have.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'm so happy Riho is champ.


----------



## RapShepard

Joe Gill said:


> aew needs to plant some cool looking people in the stands.... too many dweeb fan reactions


Does that matter? No prospective fan is worried about how cool the crowd looks.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Joe Gill said:


> aew needs to plant some cool looking people in the stands.... too many dweeb fan reactions




Man I was gonna say what happened to wrestling fans lol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeSeGaN

Whoanma said:


> She won. :banderas


*High Five:laugh:


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Ham and Egger said:


> Kenny is sticking up for his girlfriend!


Kenny is dating Riho? Lucky guy


----------



## Ham and Egger

They really coming out to this geek music?


----------



## TJC93

Fuck me commercials again


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Ham and Egger said:


> Kenny is sticking up for his girlfriend!



That's his girl? No wonder she beat Shida.

Dumbass Omega left Shida though. Fail.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Look it's the flippy dippys.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ham and Egger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny is sticking up for his girlfriend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's his girl? No wonder she beat Shida.
> 
> Dumbass Omega left Shida though. Fail.
Click to expand...

No. He’s dating Shida, has been for a few years.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> They really coming out to this geek music?


 should have been separate themes.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Young Bucks actually know how to fill commercial time. Everyone else (Riho/Pac) were so awkward.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Riho and Kenny aren't dating they just friends and Kenny mentored and trained her.


----------



## shandcraig

Ya stupid cus their entrance theme gets people hyped


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Can they do Promos on the fly?


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Where’s Mox?


----------



## Mox Girl

Old Kenny back... until Mox fucks him up anyway :lol


----------



## TwistedLogic

Someone finally called it "Wednesday Night Dynamtie" :mark :mark :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Joe Gill said:


> aew needs to plant some cool looking people in the stands.... too many dweeb fan reactions



Do we need to compare to WWE crowd reactions?


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Riho and Kenny aren't dating they just friends and Kenny mentored and trained her.


Friends fuck all the time and some mentors definitely fuck their mentee. Kenny and Riho fuck buddies confirmed!


----------



## Swindle

TJC93 said:


> Is this AEW's way of saying 'hey look at us! we make foreign champions!'


Don't care. The other person in the match reminded me of Nia Jax in a bad way, so glad she won. LOL


----------



## TwistedLogic

My heart cries every time the mood lighting turns off and I realize what we're missing. The lighting sucks sooooo much asssss.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Dat dude Savage said:


> Kenny is dating Riho? Lucky guy


Kenny or Riho?


----------



## bradatar

They need a completely new sound system 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwistedLogic

They better come up with a good name for Santana and Ortiz. LAX was gold, bummed they can't use it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> No. He’s dating Shida, has been for a few years.


OK good. Smart man.


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty cool that like all of the top trends on Twitter right now are wrestling related.


----------



## Mox Girl

I genuinely think AEW is trying to make us forget that Mox was supposed to be on this show cos they haven't mentioned him at all, so when he shows up to interfere, it's a "surprise", even though everyone guessed it :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> No. He’s dating Shida, has been for a few years.


Damn, he is a luck guy!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RapShepard said:


> Friends fuck all the time and some mentors definitely fuck their mentee. Kenny and Riho fuck buddies confirmed!


I highly doubt it. Kenny has known her since she was a kid. I mean it's possible they are fucking but I couldn't tell you.


----------



## King Gimp

JERICHO

LET'S GOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dat dude Savage

HiddenViolence said:


> Kenny or Riho?


Huh? Riho is freaking cute


----------



## fmartnz2

I expect a high pace accelerating spot fest match to end the Show the right way!


----------



## birthday_massacre

TJC93 said:


> Is this AEW's way of saying 'hey look at us! we make foreign champions!'


WTF are you talking about, she is one of the best woman on the roster


----------



## Shadowcran

anyone else think in the cowboy hat Jericho looks like Barry windham?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I love how Jericho comes out to a Fozzy song lol


----------



## The XL 2

Jericho looks so much younger without the beard


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The 6 man Tag Match. Looks like Santana/Ortiz is here now. They were great in Impact so I'm excited to see what they're gonna do here.


----------



## Beatles123

What about thr Mox promo?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> Friends fuck all the time and some mentors definitely fuck their mentee. Kenny and Riho fuck buddies confirmed!


I don't dude. He's dating Shida supposedly. She is wife material.


----------



## rberg922

Break out the Bubbly


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> They need a completely new sound system
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah it’s trash. Idk how in late 2019 this is an issue lol. WWE had a better/louder sound system in 99 lol


----------



## NXT Only

Cody getting his revenge tonight right?


----------



## JeSeGaN

That Riho stuff took all out of me, lol. Nice to see something in wrestling can hype me up again.

Not caring much for this match, tbqh.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

"Don't make me call Fandango"


Sign of the night


----------



## Natecore

HiddenViolence said:


> Look it's the flippy dippys.


I’ve been waiting all night!

:mark:


----------



## -XERO-

TD Stinger said:


> Pretty cool that like all of the top trends on Twitter right now are wrestling related.


Yeah, that's part of the reason why I'm keeping up with everything right now.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Jericho looks like a 2019 Axl Rose with that hat and jacket on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Big pyro for the champ.


----------



## PraXitude

Looks like Axl Rose


----------



## Dat dude Savage

The XL 2 said:


> Jericho looks so much younger without the beard


Agreed, he looks 20 years younger


----------



## TheLooseCanon

TJC93 said:


> Is this AEW's way of saying 'hey look at us! we make foreign champions!'


It's a way of saying they have a couple great Japanese girls and scrapping the bottom for American ones.


----------



## Mox Girl

Beatles123 said:


> What about thr Mox promo?


He has to interfere in this match and beat down Omega cos that's literally all he can do now, they don't have time for a promo now. Bit annoying but what can you do lol.


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I highly doubt it. Kenny has known her since she was a kid. I mean it's possible they are fucking but I couldn't tell you.


I'm being a dick pay me no mind lol. But if he's known her that long then yeah, fucking her would be sicko shit.


----------



## deadcool

The crowd is literally into everything the show has. It looks like a legit sell out (no tapering, nothing). 

Riho is a star; she got more charisma in her pinky than all of the current WWE female wrestlers put together. 

Great show so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Shadowcran said:


> anyone else think in the cowboy hat Jericho looks like Barry windham?


He lookslike Axl Rose that is who he still that look from


----------



## Boldgerg

CROWD LIGHTS ARE OFF.

I REPEAT - THE CROWD LIGHTS ARE OFF.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Billed from New York City
> Rocking the Puerto Rican flag in their 'tron and on their gear

Meh, both places are shitholes, so I guess it makes sense in context. :lol


----------



## fmartnz2

This show definitely feels fresh there is no shenanigans and stupid angles, just great wrestling


----------



## TD Stinger

I better be getting my Mox fix soon, lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Rick Knox calling a Young Bucks match just doesn't hit the same without them superkicking him.


Patiently waiting for Excalibur's "15%" call.


----------



## Mox Girl

I reckon the crowd lighting is off cos Mox is gonna come through the crowd like at DoN.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Boldgerg said:


> CROWD LIGHTS ARE OFF.
> 
> I REPEAT - THE CROWD LIGHTS ARE OFF.


:mark :mark :mark 

I'm so fucking happy about that.


----------



## bradatar

Super kickz and flipz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

Mox to obliterate omega soon lmao


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> I don't dude. He's dating Shida supposedly. She is wife material.


@MarkOfAllMarks said Kenny has known her since she was a kid so my mind is changed. It'd be nasty if he was fucking her.


----------



## King Gimp

MOXLEY


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Moxley!!


----------



## Mox Girl

MOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## bradatar

Hahahaha “you mother fucker”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmartnz2

Moxley again!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Mox mother fuckers!

:mark


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Mox :mark:


----------



## NXT Only

That camera angle of Mox showing up


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fuck yeah


----------



## RapShepard

Cool Moxley return but what does it take to get a DQ in AEW lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

So, does Cody take Omega's spot?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

NXT Only said:


> That camera angle of Mox showing up



Made him look cool as shit.


----------



## Cas Ras

It's a mystery why seemingly the commentary teams usually do not talk with the guest commentary wrestlers beforehand, coming up with at least some lines as a reserve in case the wrestlers get lost at commenting. This obviously not helped building up Baker as next challenger.


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope they just brawl the entire time the match is going on and they keep cutting back to it :lol


----------



## bradatar

There’s a LOT of time left...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Is this match a no finish ?


----------



## Trophies

Mox biting Omega :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Mox bringing dat dere EXPLICIT VIOLENCE!!! >



fmartnz2 said:


> This show definitely feels fresh there is no shenanigans and stupid angles, just great wrestling


:vince7: "BUT THAT'S NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINING, DAMN IT!"


----------



## Mordecay

So I guess there are no DQs?


----------



## -XERO-

Mox Girl said:


> I genuinely think AEW is trying to make us forget that Mox was supposed to be on this show cos they haven't mentioned him at all, so when he shows up to interfere, it's a "surprise", even though everyone guessed it :lol


----------



## Dat dude Savage

How is this match not disqualified? I’m so confused


----------



## patpat

Riho is trending!


----------



## TwistedLogic

HOLY FUCK THEY DID IT


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Bucks are doing their shit on prime time tv. Amazing!


----------



## Trophies

That glass got more of Mox than Omega.


----------



## fmartnz2

Theres a VIP area??


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

That fucking Cleaner reference though. :chlol


----------



## NXT Only

Death Rider through glass holy shit


----------



## TD Stinger

Death Rider on the glass!

Holy Shit!

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## HiddenViolence

So it's not a DQ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fuck yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ECW ECW ECW ECW


----------



## Shadowcran

Shit!....that looked like it fucking hurt!


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Mox Girl

It looked like Mox took more of that move than Omega did tbh lol.


----------



## TwistedLogic

I can't fucking believe he actually did the spot. I thought it was for sure going to get interrupted or reversed.


----------



## shandcraig

This ending feels very 90s!


----------



## EMGESP

Fucking top that WWE. Holy Shit.


----------



## Clique

DEATH RIDER THROUGH A GLASS TABLE

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Wham!!!!

I missed good announcing. Love you JR!!!


----------



## fmartnz2

DIRTY DEEDS ON THE GLASS TABLE BY GAWD


----------



## RapShepard

Should've been a suplex


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Ouch omega looked like he broke his neck there


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Through the glass :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

Showing how different they are right off the bat love it


----------



## Disputed

Ok well that fucking happened


----------



## Swindle

patpat said:


> Riho is trending!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179571367995297792


----------



## TwistedLogic

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Jericho asking the audience "who threw a wiener in the ring?" and holding up a hot dog.


----------



## TJC93

Oh look! A commercial!


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy FUCK!!! That Glass!!


----------



## elo

Moxley is a madman!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wham!!!! said:


> I missed good announcing. Love you JR!!!


JR has been more bad than good, sad to say


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## King Gimp

WHO THREW THE WIENER


----------



## Chris90

That was cool


----------



## Shadowcran

birthday_massacre said:


> He lookslike Axl Rose that is who he still that look from


Barry has been around before Axl ever used it. Who knows?


----------



## The XL 2

Sick spot


----------



## TwistedLogic

FITE TV is fucking lit. We get to actually watch the match while everyone else is in a commercial. I'm glad I VPN'd this.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> This ending feels very 90s!


Yes
Fuck YES!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

DEATH RIDER THROUGH A GLASS TABLE! :done


----------



## Ace

Through the glass table :sodone

Sick spot.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179573905192886273


----------



## Taroostyles

Somebody is coming out to finish with the Bucks maybe Cody?


----------



## fmartnz2

Hearing JR Freaking out with new energy feels like we went back in time where his commentary is what made so many WWE moments memorable! Feels good MAN, you cant get that will michael cole


----------



## Mister Sinister

I'm calling it. Luchasaurus comes out to replace Omega and save the day.


----------



## Natecore

Fuckin AEW Rules!!!!!!!!

:mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Jon Moxley is HERE :mark: :mark:

He just KILLED Kenny Omega right there too! Holy shit :sodone


----------



## Ham and Egger

They went through a glass table!!!!!!!


----------



## rberg922

Stil got 10 minutes left, holy shit


----------



## Beatles123

"SAY SOMETHIN'!!"


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Awesome GIF!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"Greatest night in the history of our sport!"


----------



## TD Stinger

You know if it weren't Mox I'd probably be bitching why there wasn't a DQ there.

But it was Mox, so I'll forgive it this time.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TwistedLogic said:


> FITE TV is fucking lit. We get to actually watch the match while everyone else is in a commercial. I'm glad I VPN'd this.


I need to get that google chrome VPN dont I


----------



## Chan Hung

Any chance a surprise still? Hahahaha


----------



## deadcool

Damn these stupid commercials.


----------



## Soul_Body

Holy Shit this is a fun show.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Chan Hung said:


> Awesome GIF!!!!


Moxley is amazing


----------



## shandcraig

Did the sound get weird for anyone?


----------



## EMGESP

What a debut show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox DDT is amazing looking


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I wonder if that glass table spot was planned or improvised on the spot. Regardless it was brutal.


----------



## Ace

I need to sign up to AEW+ tonight, didn't know it would be reliable and cover action during the break

Fucking amazing.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mox should have turned just a bit for Kenny to get more of that.


but safety first


----------



## Mordecay

Basically this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179573838000136192


----------



## TheLooseCanon

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


New Austin there.

Compared that to WWE:


----------



## Joe Gill

im calling it right now... swagger and punk will both make their debuts in the next 10 minutes


----------



## RubberbandGoat

This show overdelivered in the best way!


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179574418747662337


----------



## Algernon

I feel bad for Moxleys vest taking the brunt of that glass.


----------



## Mox Girl

On a replay of that glass table move, Omega def spiked his head. From a different angle, it looked less like Mox almost killed himself too.

I wanted a promo but I'm cool with that. Hopefully we get a promo next week.


----------



## DOTL

Somebody is taking Omega's spot


----------



## shandcraig

Lol real glass doesnt break like that, its setup. Fake glass


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TwistedLogic

For all of you who didn't see it, here's what happened on FITE TV when the show went to commercial break.

https://streamable.com/ozlza

:maury :maury :maury


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Joe Gill said:


> im calling it right now... swagger and punk will both make their debuts in the next 10 minutes


That would be overkill lol


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179574418747662337


----------



## birthday_massacre

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I wonder if that glass table spot was planned or improvised on the spot. Regardless it was brutal.


Has to be planned so its not real glass


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Lol real glass doesnt break like that, its setup. Fake glass


Lol well yeah, but that's forgivable


----------



## TheLooseCanon

DOTL said:


> Somebody is taking Omega's spot


Cult of Personality.




Seriously, who would help the Elite? Is Marty Scurll ready?


----------



## OmegaMark

Joe Gill said:


> im calling it right now... swagger and punk will both make their debuts in the next 10 minutes


The New York Post has confirmed Punk is there.

It's coming.. Be ready.


----------



## Mox Girl

Def gonna be changing my sig soon, Tumblr will do the only thing it's good at and will provide me good Mox gifs :lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Why does everyone think Punk is debuting?


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Did the sound get weird for anyone?


Yes

What a match!!!


----------



## fmartnz2

I have not watched a full episode of any wrestling show (not including PPV) in over 10 or so years until today. Im here to support AEW to give WWE some competition and make Wwe step their game up!


----------



## NXT Only

Nick Jackson is incredible


----------



## TJC93

Mox Girl said:


> Def gonna be changing my sig soon, Tumblr will do the only thing it's good at and will provide me good Mox gifs :lol




We get it, you're a fan of Moxley.


----------



## Chan Hung

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Why does everyone think Punk is debuting?


Would he???


----------



## Clique

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179574418747662337


Spot was insane


----------



## RapShepard

Lot of time left so is Punk or swagger coming


----------



## TD Stinger

They still got like 5 minutes left. Something else is gonna happen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Who we getting?


----------



## Bosco82

NXT Only said:


> Nick Jackson is incredible


Nick Jackson is a Spot Monkey


----------



## bradatar

Still time something gotta happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

Balding Buck!!!!!


----------



## TwistedLogic

I love this Attitude Era shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

There is Swagger


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Swagger


----------



## Mox Girl

TJC93 said:


> We get it, you're a fan of Moxley.


Excuse me for being excited


----------



## TD Stinger

Dustin bitches!

And Swagger is here.


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## fmartnz2

Dustin!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nick Jackson is too smooth.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

There's our hoss.


For real dude,

Swagger vs Dustin in a hoss brawl please. :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

Jack Swagger! Or Hager, if you like :lol

Somebody page Thwag if she doesn't know lol, but I don't even know if she's still a Swagger fan haha.


----------



## Clique

JAKE HAGER comin through like a beast


----------



## Dat dude Savage

And here comes overbooking 101


----------



## JRL

Boo, it's Swagger.


----------



## King Gimp

JACK SWAGGER


----------



## birthday_massacre

If the Punk thing is legit, he will debute in Boston


----------



## TJC93

Yes Swagger


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Swagger!!! :mark


----------



## fmartnz2

JACK HAGGERRR!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Is Cody stomping the hell out if Jericho while wearing Louboutins ?? Hahaa!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Dustin got a huge pop , this endings great


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I hope there's continued association between Jericho & LAX. They work well together.


Holy shit. Jack Swagger!!!!


----------



## Mango13

Yo its Jack Swagger lol


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Thwagger is here lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

We the peope ha ha nice

is he a blue chipper JR?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

THE ALL-AMERICAN AMERICAN IS HERE IN THE NATION'S CAPITAL OF MAGA COUNTRY! :trump2


----------



## Ham and Egger

People are just running in the ring. Its Jake Hager!!!!!


----------



## bradatar

Jack Swagger don’t move the needle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elo

Swag looking a million bucks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Swagger about to make me like him.

Anybody that joins AEW are babyfaces in my book.

Bring in Ryback. Fuck it.


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking Jack Swagger :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

If this is a heel stable moving forward, I'm......ALL IN!


----------



## JRL

Jericho calling him "Swagger" is probably a lawsuit from WWE waiting.


----------



## Mango13

Those “We the people” chants are loud as fuck


----------



## Dat dude Savage

bradatar said:


> Jack Swagger don’t move the needle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Swagger vs Dustin is gonna be a bloodbath baby.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Fucking love that beatdown.


----------



## Alexander_G

We the people!


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> Swagger about to make me like him.
> 
> Anybody that joins AEW are babyfaces in my book.
> 
> Bring in Ryback. Fuck it.




Ryback being a baby face storming the ring right now and wiping out all the heels would have been great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

Already see the start of stables


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Decent show overall, probably not as good as NXT, but a solid start nontheless. Keen for next week


----------



## Mox Girl

Jericho putting together his own team of assholes, I love it :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

8.5/10 for the first show

Really nice pace, and every match had something different.

Negatives JR was off and sluggish. Tjhe interviews kept getting cut off, not sure if that was by design. Mood lighitng has to go.


----------



## Swindle

Well, we'll see if they can make Jack Swagger matter.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Take note WWE


----------



## NXT Only

Elite got they ass whipped lmao


----------



## Dat dude Savage

So much for CM Punk coming to AEW


----------



## Disputed

Hager looks legit and AEW was smart as fuck having him join up with LAX right away to nip any political bullshit in the bud


----------



## Natecore

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> If this is a heel stable moving forward, I'm......ALL IN!


It’s such a mishmash of what the fuck!


----------



## Trophies

Really good show. Can’t wait for next week.


----------



## Taroostyles

Hager looked better there than he ever did in WWE


----------



## fmartnz2

FREAKING Awesome way to end their first Show!


----------



## TwistedLogic

Fite TV is back on the air! :mark


----------



## Clique

Instant replay of Dynamite


----------



## Mordecay

Props to Hangman, he is the only who made the Judas effect look good, the move is shit


----------



## Mox Girl

FITE showing after show stuff right now, Jericho and his new buddies are celebrating.


----------



## Chris90

Nice first show


----------



## RubberbandGoat

No Punk! Dammit!


----------



## birthday_massacre

bradatar said:


> Jack Swagger don’t move the needle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he is a good midcarder which is something they need.


----------



## EMGESP

Swagger's success in MMA helps his cred. And he just looks like a legit threat. We need bigger guys in AEW anyways.


----------



## RapShepard

Dope ending glad to see Swagger back. Solid B for the show.


----------



## Stormbringer

WHAT A NIGHT OF PRO WRESTLING!

And remember when people were wrongly complaining that the Elite would never lose? Yeah, suck it.



TheLooseCanon said:


> "Greatest night in the history of our sport!"


----------



## P Thriller

You know you are lacking star power when Jack freaking Swagger feels like a big deal lol. Not a bad show though. I think NXT had the better show tonight but I didn't dislike either show. I think NXT women's division blows AEWs out of the water. In ring action is pretty even. I give NXT an 8/10 tonight, and I'll give AEW a 6.5/10


----------



## Ace

5* segment and debut.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bradatar said:


> Ryback being a baby face storming the ring right now and wiping out all the heels would have been great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The roof would have went off. Hope they can do that spot.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wow the heels come out on top.


----------



## utvolzac

Lol, Jack f’n Swagger is their big surprise. Jack Swagger.

Announcers hyping it up like Stone Cold, meanwhile half the audience at home is probably like “who the fuck is this guy”

This shit looks more like TNA 2.0 than WCW 2.0


----------



## birthday_massacre

RubberbandGoat said:


> No Punk! Dammit!


If Punk does join it iwll probably be in Boston. They cant do everyting the first show


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That was a fantastic opening show aside from Riho winning. Excited for next week. :mark


----------



## Mango13

Was a decent first show from AEW. I wouldn’t say it was the greatest thing to ever grace our televisions but it has me interested enough to check it out again next week.


----------



## Death Rider

Really good first show. Moxley atacking omega and the end were highlights for me.


----------



## The XL 2

I was very entertained. WWE is fucked if this gets a high rating and viewers stick around. WWE cant compete with this.


----------



## shandcraig

The way JR closed the show! See you next week in sold out Boston AEW DYNAMYITE

This company is going to bring back good story telling and character development!!!!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

This was like NWO invasion stuff! Great ending. Now the Elite have to recruit more people


----------



## TheLooseCanon

P Thriller said:


> You know you are lacking star power when Jack freaking Swagger feels like a big deal lol. Not a bad show though. I think NXT had the better show tonight but I didn't dislike either show. I think NXT women's division blows AEWs out of the water. In ring action is pretty even. I give NXT an 8/10 tonight, and I'll give AEW a 6.5/10


How do you watch 2 shows at once and have a rating for it?

Silent Bob gives this 2 middle fingers to WWE.


----------



## Buhalovski

It was definitely easy to watch but still, nothing special. Its a new show so ill give them chance.


----------



## NXT Only

Good show. Going to be interesting to see where all these angles go.


----------



## Soul_Body

Now THAT is a heel beatdown.


----------



## Natecore

Wow they ended with heat.

Not a fan.


----------



## Mox Girl

Wait never mind, the signal just went off for FITE hahah :lol

Good first show, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## deadcool

Solid show. Follow that WWE.

AEW, we are in AWE. Take a bow and please deliver next week as well.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

Cool ending. I liked the show.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I enjoyed the show a lot. Riho winning the title highlight of the night and match of the night.


----------



## HiddenViolence

A good first show for AEW Dynamite. Really well paced for the most part and wasn't just match after match but actually built characters and personas. Far from perfect but certainly a fun start.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Enjoyable first show. I'll continue tuning in. We got a lot of wrestling this week so hopefully we get more segments/promos to further storylines along next week.


----------



## Kratosx23

birthday_massacre said:


> he is a good midcarder which is something they need.


Does it look like he's gonna be a midcarder?

Swagger is one of the worst wrestlers I've ever seen. No charisma, WOAT tier mic skills, goofy look. I wish they would've ended the show with Main Event Mox instead of re-introducing the world to one of the top 5 worst WWE World Champions of all time, but whatever. At least Mox had the spot everyone will remember this show for. That will live eternal, the rest of this show will be pretty in one eye and out the other.


----------



## AEW on TNT

NITRO BYKE


----------



## TwistedLogic

Honestly, the subtle story-telling here was brilliant. Earlier in the night Guevera _worked_ with Jericho and even though that could have just been a random heel thing and nobody would have blamed them, it was actually foreshadowing what happened at the end of the show, which was that it looks like Guevara is actually in a stable with Jericho and _actually_ working with him.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

RubberbandGoat said:


> No Punk! Dammit!


He was in LA this morning, he was never gonna be there. 

I don't know why people were so convinced he was debuting


----------



## JAROTO

I liked the main event and the end of the show.


----------



## P Thriller

Is Jericho seriously beating people with that weak back elbow now?


----------



## EMGESP

What is most interesting is all the possible storylines they can go with. This was a fantastic first show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Is a Trump supporter
> Shows unity with guys of Canadian, Puerto Rican and Mexican descent

You're allowed to be triggered now, Very Fake News™. :trump3

Sauciness aside, it was definitely great to see Hager actually get such a great pop. Hopefully he's overhauled his mic work, because the dude's a beast physically and could easily be a main event cornerstone if he can cut even decent promos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

P Thriller said:


> You know you are lacking star power when Jack freaking Swagger feels like a big deal lol.


You know WWE is shit when Jack Swagger pops a whole sold out fucking arena, and WWE couldn't.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Tsvetoslava said:


> It was definitely easy to watch but still, nothing special. Its a new show so ill give them chance.


Its a TV show, why should it be speical? TV is used to build things, teh PPVs are what is speical.

If TV is special every week the PPVs become meaningless liek in the WWE.


----------



## Mox Girl

My fave bits were of course Mox kicking some ass and Riho's win.


----------



## rbl85

Watching a wrestling show without commercials is really strange.


----------



## Chan Hung

TwistedLogic said:


> Honestly, the subtle story-telling here was brilliant. Earlier in the night Guevera _worked_ with Jericho and even though that could have just been a random heel thing and nobody would have blamed them, it was actually foreshadowing what happened at the end of the show, which was that it looks like Guevara is actually in a stable with Jericho and _actually_ working with him.


Bro that was so true he let Jericho go in that ring as if it was no big deal great point


----------



## V-Trigger

Great fucking show. Riho/Nyla was my match of the night.


----------



## Disputed

There's definitely still a thin feeling to the roster but the show was pretty good and had memorable moments


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Headliner

The energy of the crowd helped them big time tonight. The show was solid and the arrival of Swagger and Mox destroying Omega gives them things to build on.

I'm just happy as a wrestling fan that there's a weekly alternative on a major TV network every week.


----------



## Buster Cannon

Great first show for AEW! JR and Tony sounded great. I'm ready for next week already.


----------



## Kratosx23

P Thriller said:


> Is Jericho seriously beating people with that weak back elbow now?


Get hit with a back elbow and see how weak it is. It's a lot more legitimate than a WWE back bump finisher.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good they picked up a big guy in Jake Hager. And what a good way to debut him with the faction great job aew


----------



## birthday_massacre

The two hours flew by. Also not one minute of TV time was wasted


----------



## Boldgerg

That was better than any Raw or Smackdown in as long as I can remember. Not perfect, but very very enjoyable.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

AEW is going to kill WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon

We got a legit hoss that wins his MMA matches and trolls bitchin'.

Go watch SD on a Friday night. 

Wrestling is on Wednesdays now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Swindle

Kratosx23 said:


> Does it look like he's gonna be a midcarder?
> 
> Swagger is one of the worst wrestlers I've ever seen. No charisma, WOAT tier mic skills, goofy look. I wish they would've ended the show with Main Event Mox instead of re-introducing the world to one of the top 5 worst WWE World Champions of all time, but whatever. At least Mox had the spot everyone will remember this show for. That will live eternal, the rest of this show will be pretty in one eye and out the other.


I agree with most of this. The guy is a goof and was enhancement talent in the WWE. I think it brought AEW down a bit that he was a final surprise.


----------



## P Thriller

deadcool said:


> Solid show. Follow that WWE.
> 
> AEW, we are in AWE. Take a bow and please deliver next week as well.


Follow that? They literally already had a better show on the same night lol. I did like it better than main roster WWE stuff though but not by much.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Hager can be AEWs answer to Brock Lesnar if booked right. He should dominate at least early on.


----------



## birthday_massacre

P Thriller said:


> Is Jericho seriously beating people with that weak back elbow now?


You know people in MMA KO people with that kind of move right?

And the rock would win with an elbow, Savage too, Hogan with a shitty leg drop. Warriro with a spalsh.


----------



## Jedah

Fantastic show. Superb. Not a thing wrong with it. Everything I wanted to see, they did. And they fixed their production issues too.

Energy. That's the word I would use. There was just an energy there that you don't see in WWE, even in NXT of late with its malaise.

This was a TakeOver quality show from beginning to end. Sorry NXT, no interest in watching live after just seeing that. You can keep going back to the Shayna/Undisputed loop of doom that never ends.

The women's title match was MOTN in my opinion. Really should've been the main event but I get why they wanted to have their top guys headline their first show on TV. Riho was outstanding playing the babyface in peril and was super over. Very glad she won and to have been wrong on my prediction. She's obviously the best choice to lead the division especially since the men's scene is heel heavy.

Speaking of that, chaotic and awesome ending. Jericho having his faction makes him more formidable as champion and he did great building heat earlier with Cody and with Swagger's debut. So it looks like his guys vs. the Elite in a faction war. Then you have Mox going around who will probably attack everyone and anyone.

For the first time in forever, I say that I can't wait for a wrestling show next week. They won me over. I'll be watching live every week.


----------



## rbl85

Kratosx23 said:


> Get hit with a back elbow and see how weak it is. It's a lot more legitimate than a WWE back bump finisher.


So true actually even a punch is more legitimate than 95% of the finishers


----------



## SavoySuit

Boldgerg said:


> That was better than any Raw or Smackdown in as long as I can remember. Not perfect, but very very enjoyable.


Well of course. They treated it as a ppv essentially. Now they have to do this every week.


----------



## RapShepard

AEW did well to have the extras. Match wise NXT got more of my attention. But all the extra is what made AEW more exciting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Great show from start to finish. :clap

I am, without question, all in with AEW, fellas. :tucky See you next week. :sk


----------



## birthday_massacre

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Hager can be AEWs answer to Brock Lesnar if booked right. He should dominate at least early on.


Swagger should get their mid card title whenever they come up with it


----------



## OmegaMark

Mox Girl said:


> My fave bits were of course Mox kicking some ass and Riho's win.


My favorite part of the show was reading your posts. You're the MVP of this forum.


----------



## Chan Hung

Disputed said:


> There's definitely still a thin feeling to the roster but the show was pretty good and had memorable moments


They have a perfect size roster and itll grow slow and in a couple years theyll add huge names leaving WWE


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah Hager looked like an immediate threat right off the bat.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Fucking phenomenal show, loved it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> AEW did well to have the extras. Match wise NXT got more of my attention. But all the extra is what made AEW more exciting.


the real test is next week when NXT is not putting on a mini taker over


----------



## GCA-FF

This was a good start for AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'd say the show was tale of two halves.

The 1st half was solid, but nothing amazing. Cody vs. Guevara was a solid opening match. Jericho's post match beatdown was good, but it was awkward with most of it taking place in the PIP.

The MJF match was what it needed to be. And Hangman vs. PAC was solid, but lacking something.

But the 2nd half, between the hot finish with the Riho vs. Nyla match, Mox attacking Omega, and the closing brawl, that was great.


----------



## V-Trigger

Great fucking shot. Props to the camera crew.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Swindle said:


>


See how garbage WWE is. Remember the corny Ambrose shit.

Now look at Mox and Swaggy P now. 

They are popping crowds bigger than WWE's tarp crowds.

WWE fanboys scared because after Rock comes and goes this week, it's back to 'Oh my!' :cole hot fucking garbage.


----------



## deadcool

Kratosx23 said:


> Get hit with a back elbow and see how weak it is. It's a lot more legitimate than a WWE back bump finisher.


Preach.

Imagine the impact if you are irish whipped into it.


----------



## rbl85

It's crazy how the crowd was behind Riho


----------



## P Thriller

birthday_massacre said:


> You know people in MMA KO people with that kind of move right?
> 
> And the rock would win with an elbow, Savage too, Hogan with a shitty leg drop. Warriro with a spalsh.


Back then it worked in context, but after a match filled with high spot after high spot and crazy high impact moves, a back elbow is a ridiculous way to end a match. Standards change over time. There are people in AEW kicking out of Canadian destroyers off of ladders through a table and a guy can't kick out of a back elbow


----------



## Geeee

I suppose it isn't considered outside interference if someone not in the match DDTs one of the competitors through a glass table? LOL

I really enjoyed this show. I like how there was something happening in every match. Every segment had a point and furthered some storyline. Women's title match was MotN IMO.


----------



## Chan Hung

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah Hager looked like an immediate threat right off the bat.


Yeah he was kicking ass there was nothing else but that with Hager


----------



## sawduck

birthday_massacre said:


> If the Punk thing is legit, he will debute in Boston


People said he would debut in Chicago, people said he would debut tonight, the sooner he shows up on smackdown the better, its going to get tiresome with everyone predicting he will join aew every week


----------



## IronMan8

Can this be viewed legally in Australia?

I was only able to see bits and pieces, but I loved the first match and the ending looked great. 

Originally, I was skeptical of their "wins and losses will matter" stance, but I must admit it really added to the importance of what would otherwise be meaningless, filler matches.

I'd still like more promo time and I'm hoping WWE rejects like Jack Swagger don't dominate the AEW main event scene reminiscent of TNA.


----------



## Swindle

birthday_massacre said:


> You know people in MMA KO people with that kind of move right?
> 
> And the rock would win with an elbow, Savage too, Hogan with a shitty leg drop. Warriro with a spalsh.


People are used to back elbows being used to get out rest holds and the like. They forget what real combat is, and the other thing, you sell a finisher, all it takes is educating the viewers, Jericho has gotten it over for him.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> You know people in MMA KO people with that kind of move right?
> 
> 
> 
> And the rock would win with an elbow, Savage too, Hogan with a shitty leg drop. Warriro with a spalsh.


It's a legit thing, but it's like Big Show's WMD or Lacey Evan's Woman's Right. It's just not that exciting. No need to pretend it is. Good they're selling it as an ender. But it's ass.


----------



## utvolzac

TheLooseCanon said:


> We got a legit hoss that wins his MMA matches and trolls bitchin'.


Hold on now. Swagger fought a couple pancakes in Bellator. Now if it would have been Cain Velasquez, then it’s a different story.

Jack Swagger is a nobody whether it’s pro wrestling or mma. If this is what excites people, raise your standards.


----------



## TwistedLogic

The last match having no mood lighting was just fucking beautiful. Please keep it that way forever.


----------



## looper007

Fantastic first showing for AEW Dynamite. All this talk from some about "moving the needle" about Jack Hager, who the fuck moves needles on the roster in WWE beside the legends. Cut the shit, Swagger was a talent who was under used in WWE and if he's given the time to shine he be a great addition to the main event. You asked for big guys, you got one.

Anyway onto the show, Cody/Sammy was a hot opening and made Sammy look like a star. Page/Hangman was a very good TV match. I thought women's title match was one of the best women's matches I've seen in a while.The crowd loved Riho, she's a great underdog and loved Omega coming out to rescue her. Riho is what Kairi Sane should be in WWE. Hopefully Riho winning will get Vince and co to push Kairi. Also love Jack Evans stuff with Kevin Smith.

The main event was a perfect piece of storytelling and leading feuds on, after tonight if you don't want Cody to kick Jericho ass then I don't know what will. Loved Mox's little cameo and the fight him and Omega had. A same glimpse into what a Bucks/LAX match will be like and it be awesome. Also liked MJF small cameo. 

Also special praise to the crowd as well, they were fantastic. Little nitpicks, I thought Britt Baker looked pretty nervous and didn't take much of her time. But I thought it was a perfect start and the right show to kick off their TV with. I'm sure it won't be as hot every week but AEW has started well.


----------



## Illogical

Enjoyed the show despite some sloppiness. Loved Hager's debut. To people shitting on this big surprise: AEW's gotta build stars and Hager has presence and there's no denying that. Book him right and he'll be great.

NXT had the FAR superior wrestling, though.


----------



## Cataclysm

Good lord that ending was garbage. Everything about it blew ass. No DQ despite the legal man being dragged off to where ever the fuck. Then the whole locker room coming out and brawling. The underwhelming reveal of Hager. Just why...


----------



## deadcool

rbl85 said:


> It's crazy how the crowd was behind Riho


Not really; she got charisma oozing out of her. She connects with the audience with a look and no promos. 

She connects more with the audience with 1 look than Lynch does with multiple years worth of promos and angles (let's not even talk about Charlotte as she still has yet to connect with the audience).


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> Swindle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how garbage WWE is. Remember the corny Ambrose shit.
> 
> Now look at Mox and Swaggy P now.
> 
> They are popping crowds bigger than WWE's tarp crowds.
> 
> WWE fanboys scared because after Rock comes and goes this week, it's back to 'Oh my!' <img src="http://i.imgur.com/wh9boJm.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cole" class="inlineimg" /> hot fucking garbage.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Natecore

TD Stinger said:


> I'd say the show was tale of two halves.
> 
> The 1st half was solid, but nothing amazing. Cody vs. Guevara was a solid opening match. Jericho's post match beatdown was good, but it was awkward with most of it taking place in the PIP.
> 
> The MJF match was what it needed to be. And Hangman vs. PAC was solid, but lacking something.
> 
> But the 2nd half, between the hot finish with the Riho vs. Nyla match, Mox attacking Omega, and the closing brawl, that was great.


Totally agree. Was getting some ice cream before the main thinking it was a B- show. The heat and excitement of the last hour was everything live prowrestling needs to be. Loved it.


----------



## ElTerrible

ZSJ said:


> That was a fantastic opening show aside from Riho winning. Excited for next week. :mark


Riho winning was a nice surprise. They had everything set up for Nyla: hometown, LGBT buzz, size advantage, legit underdog status. 

Everything was set up to do a predictable WWE finish. It was a genuinely surprising outcome, which is good. It was a pretty good match with some memorable spots, too. 

Guevara was probably the guy that raised his profile the most on the first show to get a lot of cheap shots in on Cody and stand tall with Jericho in the end.


----------



## Mox Girl

V-Trigger said:


> Great fucking shot. Props to the camera crew.


I love how Mox looked legitimately demented :lol He looks EVIL and I love it. Kenny's face really sold it as well, that impending moment of doom, like '....oh shit, I'm fucked' haha.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Fucking phenomenal show, loved it.


Me likely sig.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Can the NXT fans go away. WWE is a joke. Can’t believe they still have fans


----------



## Chan Hung

I expect Kenny Omega to interfere now in John moxley's upcoming match


----------



## V-Trigger

utvolzac said:


> Hold on now. Swagger fought a couple pancakes in Bellator. Now if it would have been Cain Velasquez, then it’s a different story.
> 
> Jack Swagger is a nobody whether it’s pro wrestling or mma. If this is what excites people, raise your standards.


Says the guy with fucking Baron Corbin on his avatar. Good bait though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TheLooseCanon said:


> Me likely sig.


She's the best, she just needs to get the title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

utvolzac said:


> Hold on now. Swagger fought a couple pancakes in Bellator. Now if it would have been Cain Velasquez, then it’s a different story.
> 
> Jack Swagger is a nobody whether it’s pro wrestling or mma. If this is what excites people, raise your standards.


That was a rib on Punk bro.


----------



## deadcool

looper007 said:


> Fantastic first showing for AEW Dynamite. All this talk from some about "moving the needle" about Jack Hager, who the fuck moves needles on the roster in WWE beside the legends. Cut the shit, Swagger was a talent who was under used in WWE and if he's given the time to shine he be a great addition to the main event. You asked for big guys, you got one.
> 
> Anyway onto the show, Cody/Sammy was a hot opening and made Sammy look like a star. Page/Hangman was a very good TV match. I thought women's title match was one of the best women's matches I've seen in a while.The crowd loved Riho, she's a great underdog and loved Omega coming out to rescue her.* Riho is what Kairi Sane should be in WWE. Hopefully Riho winning will get Vince and co to push Kairi.* Also love Jack Evans stuff with Kevin Smith.
> 
> The main event was a perfect piece of storytelling and leading feuds on, after tonight if you don't want Cody to kick Jericho ass then I don't know what will. Loved Mox's little cameo and the fight him and Omega had. A same glimpse into what a Bucks/LAX match will be like and it be awesome. Also liked MJF small cameo.
> 
> Also special praise to the crowd as well, they were fantastic. Little nitpicks, I thought Britt Baker looked pretty nervous and didn't take much of her time. But I thought it was a perfect start and the right show to kick off their TV with. I'm sure it won't be as hot every week but AEW has started well.


Can you imagine if Kairi leaves WWE and comes to AEW and has a match with Riho? It'll be sick.


----------



## Chan Hung

RubberbandGoat said:


> Can the NXT fans go away. WWE is a joke. Can’t believe they still have fans


They must love NXT so much that they have a lot of time to post here while NXT is on live LOL instead of that empty NXT thread over there haha


----------



## OmegaMark

deadcool said:


> Not really; she got charisma oozing out of her.


Was that charisma oozing out of her? I thought it was Nyla Rose's semen.


----------



## P Thriller

deadcool said:


> Preach.
> 
> Imagine the impact if you are irish whipped into it.


Haha people are really drinking the coolaid. It's a crappy finisher. A punch to the face would be the most effective way to beat someone if this was a real fight but this is professional wrestling, not MMA. Everyone might as well just change their finishers to punches then


----------



## rberg922

Jack Swagger :sleep 
Jake Hager :mark:


----------



## utvolzac

V-Trigger said:


> Says the guy with fucking Baron Corbin on his avatar. Good bait though.


What the fuck does that have to do with Swagger’s mma credibility?


----------



## AEWMoxley

Kratosx23 said:


> Does it look like he's gonna be a midcarder?
> 
> Swagger is one of the worst wrestlers I've ever seen. No charisma, WOAT tier mic skills, goofy look. I wish they would've ended the show with Main Event Mox instead of re-introducing the world to one of the top 5 worst WWE World Champions of all time, but whatever. At least Mox had the spot everyone will remember this show for. That will live eternal, the rest of this show will be pretty in one eye and out the other.


It looked like he'll be a goon for Jericho. 

Obviously, it would be a mistake if they give him a main event push.


----------



## deadcool

V-Trigger said:


> Great fucking shot. Props to the camera crew.


For sure; both Moxley and Omega did a good job. 

Moxley man, his expressions tell the story.


----------



## looper007

deadcool said:


> Not really; she got charisma oozing out of her. She connects with the audience with a look and no promos.
> 
> She connects more with the audience with 1 look than Lynch does with multiple years worth of promos and angles (let's not even talk about Charlotte as she still has yet to connect with the audience).


I keep bringing it up but she's what Kairi should be booked on the main roster in WWE. A plucky lovable underdog who doesn't back down from a fight. You can't help cheer for Riho when she's in the ring.I thought they go for Nyla first as champ as heels usually make good first champs but they went with Riho.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> the real test is next week when NXT is not putting on a mini taker over


I'm of the mindset of they should consistently beat NXT, though with NXT bring apart of the WWE machine them winning weeks could happen. 

As far as AEW next week will be important ratings rise to see how many casuals they keep. But as a hardcore wrestling fan, I'm eager to see what the shows will be like when they're out of grand opening mode. I'm expecting 110% the first month or so. I can't wait to see what shows are like when it's the middle of March and no big PPV is on the horizon.


----------



## sawduck

Swagger always had potential in wwe but they turned him into a goof just like they do with so many great wrestlers


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Definitely some things to iron out (entrance themes, actual trons, less camera cuts, timing the matches etc) but that is to be expected. Still, a good show overall. Well worth the 4.67€ on FITE. No commercials was :trips8


----------



## The XL 2

AEW had everything, promos, backstage brawling, feud building, hardcore spots, you name it. I didn't watch it but I'd bet NXT was just more mindless spot wrestling.


----------



## deadcool

OmegaMark said:


> Was that charisma oozing out of her? I thought it was Nyla Rose's semen.


Look at the crowd when she was in the ring during the match. Look at how they were reacting to her moves and her expressions. 

What does that tell you?


----------



## Taroostyles

The Bucks really came off as total stars too, their reaction was probably the best of the entire night.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Mox Girl said:


> I love how Mox looked legitimately demented :lol He looks EVIL and I love it. Kenny's face really sold it as well, that impending moment of doom, like '....oh shit, I'm fucked' haha.


Just so we're clear, I'm happy that your husbando is finally allowed to commit EXPLICIT VIOLENCE™ against top-tier talents instead of squirting ketchup and mustard against geeks. >

Maybe Renee can ghost Vince now that she's not on commentary anymore... :ambrose


----------



## shandcraig

I loved the insanity of that ending.Thats more wrestling world style.That had a 90s feel to it


----------



## Mister Sinister

:takerlel Heels finish on top. Are we sure the real Kevin Sullivan isn't booking?


----------



## Bosco82

The XL 2 said:


> AEW had everything, promos, backstage brawling, feud building, hardcore spots, you name it. I didn't watch it but I'd bet NXT was just more mindless spot wrestling.


AEW is more spot wrestling than NXT will ever be


----------



## sawduck

Chan Hung said:


> They must love NXT so much that they have a lot of time to post here while NXT is on live LOL instead of that empty NXT thread over there haha


Even the wwe fanboys who say they hate aew would rather watch aew


----------



## SavoySuit

Can you imagine if the NXT show was in a big arena like AEW's was? It would have won the night. As it is, the content may have been just as good if not better but the presentation feels lesser.


----------



## rbl85

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Definitely some things to iron out (entrance themes, actual trons, less camera cuts, timing the matches etc) but that is to be expected. Still, a good show overall. Well worth the 4.67€ on FITE. *No commercials was* :trips8


Didn't you find it awkward at first ?


----------



## Sensei Utero

This entire show :banderas


----------



## fmartnz2

Loved the show...there was no cringy Cuck storylines anywhere to be found


----------



## RubberbandGoat

That guy that says Punk was in the building is a jerk


----------



## deadcool

P Thriller said:


> Follow that? They literally already had a better show on the same night lol. I did like it better than main roster WWE stuff though but not by much.


I don't believe so. But let's see what happens when the ratings for both shows appear in a few days.


----------



## MetalKiwi

IronMan8 said:


> Can this be viewed legally in Australia?
> 
> I was only able to see bits and pieces, but I loved the first match and the ending looked great.
> 
> Originally, I was skeptical of their "wins and losses will matter" stance, but I must admit it really added to the importance of what would otherwise be meaningless, filler matches.
> 
> I'd still like more promo time and I'm hoping WWE rejects like Jack Swagger don't dominate the AEW main event scene reminiscent of TNA.



Fite TV.


----------



## rbl85

Bosco82 said:


> AEW is more spot wrestling than NXT will ever be


Someone didn't Watch NXT in a long time XD


----------



## Bosco82

deadcool said:


> I don't believe so. But let's see what happens when the ratings for both shows appear in a few days.


NXT was far better and will have the higher ratings for the night


----------



## Mox Girl

I also want to give AEW props for the stream on FITE with no ads, allowing us to watch the arena during the breaks and that, even with commentary like during Jericho beating down Cody. It was a bit weird at first but I got used to it. It's a nice perk for having to pay for a stream.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They have a FAIR amount of kinks to work out. Especially with commercials. But. It was a good first show.


----------



## Chan Hung

sawduck said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must love NXT so much that they have a lot of time to post here while NXT is on live LOL instead of that empty NXT thread over there haha
> 
> 
> 
> Even the wwe fanboys who say they hate aew would rather watch aew
Click to expand...

I believe most would but they won't admit it


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Liked the opening match. then it slowly started to lose my interest. The womans match was great. The main event really was great stuff. Chaos with the Moxley involvement but let the match go on. At that point most of the audience on camera view were standing and loud. I can't remember the last time I've seen that for a 6-man tag main event on RAW or SD. They let there be a decent match with a clean finish before all hell broke loose. The ensuing chaos was alot of fun involving Dustin then Swagger or Hager...It was sweet chaos. Made me wanna tune in next week to see where it goes. I have mixed feelings about the show as a whole, but I really really liked that main event segment and ending.


----------



## deadcool

looper007 said:


> I keep bringing it up but she's what Kairi should be booked on the main roster in WWE. A plucky lovable underdog who doesn't back down from a fight. You can't help cheer for Riho when she's in the ring.I thought they go for Nyla first as champ as heels usually make good first champs but they went with Riho.


It just goes to show you that Vince/Triple HGH don't know how to book faces anymore. I concur that Kairi should be booked in the same way.

I honestly think that it would have been great regardless of who won the match. The crowd was hot and they were into everything that was going on in that match.I am happy that Riho won though.

I became a big fan of hers after I saw that incredible match with her and Shida. Fantastic story telling in that match.


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> Fantastic first showing for AEW Dynamite. All this talk from some about "moving the needle" about Jack Hager, who the fuck moves needles on the roster in WWE beside the legends. Cut the shit, Swagger was a talent who was under used in WWE and if he's given the time to shine he be a great addition to the main event. You asked for big guys, you got one.


Call bull shit on this as someone who's always enjoyed Swagger he was certainly pushed in WWE and places like this hated it. His ECW title reign, World title reign, and Elimination chamber win were shit on places like this. Hell the Swagger thread here isn't exactly loving. This is more an AEW can do little wrong situation than Swagger being a huge get and used perfectly.


----------



## OmegaMark

The show was good, not great, unless we're grading it on a WWE scale, in which case it was brilliant.

The only significant flaw was the wrestling-to-storyline ratio. We need about 15 minutes less of the former, and 15 minutes more of the latter. TV storylines get you a fanbase. PPV matches get you their money. Pro wrestling 101, folks.


----------



## SPCDRI

Natecore said:


> Wow they ended with heat.
> 
> Not a fan.


Yet if they went with Elite standing triumphant, I bet you'd call them a bunch of self-marks sucking their own dicks and booking themselves too strongly in their little playground and that would be the opinion of many and likely the majority.

A heel faction with a new wrestler introduced was totally the way to go. Elite standing tall doesn't have a hook for the next show.


----------



## Stormbringer

shandcraig said:


> Lol real glass doesnt break like that, its setup. Fake glass


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

utvolzac said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with Swagger’s mma credibility?


Not a fucking thing, but it speaks volumes about yours. 

3 ... 2 ... 1 ... Ignore.


----------



## shandcraig

So i re watched the ending again and noticed they all did this chest bump thing to each other.This must be an offical group.



I love the way jericho slaps people lol


Next week will have a few good promos for sure


----------



## looper007

sawduck said:


> Swagger always had potential in wwe but they turned him into a goof just like they do with so many great wrestlers


He's the type of guy with a clean slate and able to do his own thing could be a badass heel main eventer. I think if someone like him can go on and have a good run with AEW, it might get talent underused talent in WWE to look at AEW as a way to offer something different away from WWE.


----------



## deadcool

Bosco82 said:


> NXT was far better and will have the higher ratings for the night


WWE putting any kind of show better than AEW is laughable at best to me.

I honestly feel that Dynamite will win in the ratings war for today, but if they don't; not the first time I was wrong and won't be the last.


----------



## Boldgerg

Bosco82 said:


> deadcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe so. But let's see what happens when the ratings for both shows appear in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> NXT was far better and will have the higher ratings for the night
Click to expand...

Lol.

#AEWDynamite was 1st trend worldwide the entire show on Twitter. #NXTonUSA was down in 9th and 10th that whole time, about 100,000 tweets behind.

That'll give you an idea about which show had more eyes on it tonight, but don't let that get in the way of your WWE bias.


----------



## utvolzac

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Not a fucking thing, but it speaks volumes about yours.
> 
> 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... Ignore.


Oh no, not the ignore list. You sure showed me.


----------



## bradatar

If they’re smart and keep Swaggles as midcard and goon I’m down with this. No main event promos every week Swaggy P plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Them replaying it gives them double the ratings. Smart!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

looper007 said:


> I keep bringing it up but she's what Kairi should be booked on the main roster in WWE. A plucky lovable underdog who doesn't back down from a fight. You can't help cheer for Riho when she's in the ring.I thought they go for Nyla first as champ as heels usually make good first champs but they went with Riho.


It's sad, because I love me some Kairi.

But she's in the stale company that no longer exists.

Wednesdays is wrestling.


----------



## Tilon

I'm loving the unpredictability. It doesn't feel like a SINGLE match ended predictably tonight.

Cody wins with the knee counter, MJF with the armbar after Cutler implodes. I don't know if Riho uses knees as a finish but her strikes were full of animosity and getting the win after that double knee marked me the fuck out.

And that end was just chaos. Looks like an alliance of convenience against the Elite, cucking them on their own promotion.

Fucking excellent.


----------



## P Thriller

deadcool said:


> I don't believe so. But let's see what happens when the ratings for both shows appear in a few days.


It'll be interesting. I have NXT an 8 and AEW a 6.5 so I don't have NXT way above them or anything. I would assume that the first ever show of a brand new promotion would have to draw better ratings than a show that has been going on for years. I'll be interested to see who delivers the consistently better show because it felt like both shows really tried to bring it tonight and that obviously won't be the case every week. NXT has great matches and presentation and a great women's division (underutilized) and has amazing takeovers. My only concern is NXTs storytelling. They set up some new feuds tonight which was nice but I'd rather see a tiny bit more from them.


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> Call bull shit on this as someone who's always enjoyed Swagger he was certainly pushed in WWE and places like this hated it. His ECW title reign, World title reign, and Elimination chamber win were shit on places like this. Hell the Swagger thread here isn't exactly loving. This is more an AEW can do little wrong situation than Swagger being a huge get and used perfectly.


You are entitled to a opinion but they gave everyone a damn shot with that World title and they didn't exactly go all out to make him seem a big shot during his run. This isn't a knock on WWE but to say they made Swagger look legit, come on now.


----------



## RapShepard

Bosco82 said:


> NXT was far better and will have the higher ratings for the night


Highly doubt it, AEWs debut is a big deal for the fans of NXT


----------



## deadcool

P Thriller said:


> It'll be interesting. I have NXT an 8 and AEW a 6.5 so I don't have NXT way above them or anything. *I would assume that the first ever show of a brand new promotion would have to draw better ratings than a show that has been going on for years*. I'll be interested to see who delivers the consistently better show because it felt like both shows really tried to bring it tonight and that obviously won't be the case every week. NXT has great matches and presentation and a great women's division (underutilized) and has amazing takeovers. My only concern is NXTs storytelling. They set up some new feuds tonight which was nice but I'd rather see a tiny bit more from them.


NXT hasn't been on USA for years. I think today was one of their initial shows.


----------



## Lethal Evans

utvolzac said:


> Lol, Jack f’n Swagger is their big surprise. Jack Swagger.
> 
> Announcers hyping it up like Stone Cold, meanwhile half the audience at home is probably like “who the fuck is this guy”
> 
> This shit looks more like TNA 2.0 than WCW 2.0


You mean, the guy with a 100% record in professional MMA? 
Guy who did some solid work in the indie's after his release from WWE?

Go back to the WWE section bro, you clearly don't appreciate quality.



Swindle said:


> I agree with most of this. The guy is a goof and was enhancement talent in the WWE. I think it brought AEW down a bit that he was a final surprise.


Former world champion is enhancement talent?

Swagger was never hugely over sure and once he announced he wasn't re-signing with WWE he got jobbed out. Dude can wrestle and now he's got a good MMA record, he's a lot leaner and he looked fucking great tonight.


----------



## bradatar

RapShepard said:


> Call bull shit on this as someone who's always enjoyed Swagger he was certainly pushed in WWE and places like this hated it. His ECW title reign, World title reign, and Elimination chamber win were shit on places like this. Hell the Swagger thread here isn't exactly loving. This is more an AEW can do little wrong situation than Swagger being a huge get and used perfectly.




Exactly. Swagger was pushed down throats and was lousy. Like I said if they keel him mid card and stable goon that’s a good fit for him. He’s good in like a “Test” role. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosco82

RapShepard said:


> Highly doubt it, AEWs debut is a big deal for the fans of NXT


I Watched NXT live and flipped some later in the show, now watching what I missed from Dynamite and I'm not impressed


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

rbl85 said:


> Didn't you find it awkward at first ?


maybe a little bit at first, but you get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## rbl85

P Thriller said:


> It'll be interesting. I have NXT an 8 and AEW a 6.5 so I don't have NXT way above them or anything. I would assume that the first ever show of a brand new promotion would have to draw better ratings than a show that has been going on for years. I'll be interested to see who delivers the consistently better show because it felt like both shows really tried to bring it tonight and that obviously won't be the case every week. NXT has great matches and presentation and a great women's division (underutilized) and has amazing takeovers. My only concern is NXTs storytelling. They set up some new feuds tonight which was nice but I'd rather see a tiny bit more from them.


You know not everybody have the same taste in wrestling so you don't need to justify yourself. 
I mean it's not the end of the world, you liked both show but you prefered NXT, no problem.


----------



## deadcool

Boldgerg said:


> Lol.
> 
> #AEWDynamite was 1st trend worldwide the entire show on Twitter. #NXTonUSA was down in 9th and 10th that whole time, about 100,000 tweets behind.
> 
> That'll give you an idea about which show had more eyes on it tonight, but don't let that get in the way of your WWE bias.


I am sure Vince isn't loving the fact that AEW is doing better than them in social media numbers.


----------



## Ace

80 members still in the thread :lol

My prediction of 2k posts will be right


----------



## P Thriller

deadcool said:


> NXT hasn't been on USA for years. I think today was one of their initial shows.


I know but I just mean NXT is older news at this point. Nothing is more exciting than a completely fresh slate which AEW has to its advantage. I'd actually be pretty surprised if NXT wins the ratings war this week, even though I liked the NXT show better personally


----------



## EMGESP

If you weren't even mildly entertained by this debut show then you aren't a wrestling fan.


----------



## Geeee

Pros:

-Every segment furthered a storyline
-Tony Schiavone and JR gave me an appropriate nostalgia boner
-I love that they showed the match picture-in-picture during the commercials
-Womens match was great. IMO Nyla Rose had a better match tonight than any Nia Jax has ever had
-An overall feeling of chaos just like back in the Monday Night Wars
-Awesome DDT through glass wow!!

Cons: 

-Britt Baker said absolutely nothing on guest commentary. Maybe they should script some people LOL
-I'm pretty sure that Moxley DDT removing Omega from the match and then DDTing him through a glass table is outside interference
-MJF's theme. There are some bad themes in AEW but MJF having a bad theme is inexcusable and his is probably the worst one I've heard
-I think there was a springboard cutter in every match


----------



## Death Rider

Bosco82 said:


> NXT was far better and will have the higher ratings for the night


Oh is that why the NXT thread is dead, twitter is dead NXT wise? Do behave


----------



## rbl85

Why do we need to do this AEW vs NXT ?

Both show were great, we should for both show to do well rating wise.


----------



## V-Trigger

Geeee said:


> Pros:
> 
> -Every segment furthered a storyline
> -Tony Schiavone and JR gave me an appropriate nostalgia boner
> -I love that they showed the match picture-in-picture during the commercials
> -Womens match was great. IMO Nyla Rose had a better match tonight than any Nia Jax has ever had
> -An overall feeling of chaos just like back in the Monday Night Wars
> -Awesome DDT through glass wow!!
> 
> Cons:
> 
> -Britt Baker said absolutely nothing on guest commentary. Maybe they should script some people LOL
> -I'm pretty sure that Moxley DDT removing Omega from the match and then DDTing him through a glass table is outside interference
> -MJF's theme. There are some bad themes in AEW but MJF having a bad theme is inexcusable and his is probably the worst one I've heard
> -I think there was a springboard cutter in every match


It's only a DQ if the legal man is the one getting attacked. Kenny wasn't legal, so it's not technically outside interference.


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> You are entitled to a opinion but they gave everyone a damn shot with that World title and they didn't exactly go all out to make him seem a big shot during his run. This isn't a knock on WWE but to say they made Swagger look legit, come on now.


Im calling bull shit because you can't say he wasn't pushed in WWE. I mean saying he looked more legit here than in the company he held a world title in is a stretch. You'd have to solely be talking about Swagger after his depush, when they gave up on him after fans decided they had no interest in him. Hell him beating up Dustin isn't new as he was one of his first ECW feuds. I'm not saying AEW didn't present him well. But its a lie to say WWE never tried to push him as a serious threat. 

This is more Del Rio in Lucha Underground than a Christian in TNA finally getting his chance to shine.


----------



## Kabraxal

Great show. Think the best moment was Mox and Omega brawling and going threw the table, though most of the matches were good.


----------



## Soul_Body

The fans chanted We The People at Hager, even though the first thing he did after attacking the babyfaces was befriend two Puerto Ricans, a Canadian, and a half Cuban.


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> Pros:
> 
> -Every segment furthered a storyline
> -Tony Schiavone and JR gave me an appropriate nostalgia boner
> -I love that they showed the match picture-in-picture during the commercials
> -Womens match was great. IMO Nyla Rose had a better match tonight than any Nia Jax has ever had
> -An overall feeling of chaos just like back in the Monday Night Wars
> -Awesome DDT through glass wow!!
> 
> Cons:
> 
> -Britt Baker said absolutely nothing on guest commentary. Maybe they should script some people LOL
> -I'm pretty sure that Moxley DDT removing Omega from the match and then DDTing him through a glass table is outside interference
> -MJF's theme. There are some bad themes in AEW but MJF having a bad theme is inexcusable and his is probably the worst one I've heard
> -*I think there was a springboard cutter in every match*


Actually i only see 2 of them, in the first match


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ace said:


> 80 members still in the thread :lol
> 
> My prediction of 2k posts will be right


How does this compare to RAW/Smackdown threads typically? I don't really go on that shit anymore lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans

I felt like the adverts were in weird places - but didn't bother me so much as I was watching on FITE.
That finish was incredible. Would have liked to seen what happened to Mox/Omega after the table spot though.


----------



## Beatles123

That was hands down better than any single RAW the past year.

PROVE ME WRONG!


----------



## Blisstory

Bosco82 said:


> NXT was far better and will have the higher ratings for the night


I dont think in any way NXT will have higher ratings for the next couple weeks because AEW is still the shiny new product. However what Ive seen so far of AEW (and I am watching the replay) compared to watching NXT live, NXT has been far better of a show. If NXT continues to deliver their product like that did tonight (essentially a small arena Takeover) then they will gradually pull away in ratings. 

AEW does have a "bigger feel" to it because of the larger arena but when it comes to "shock value" NXT gave us Finn Balor & Tommaso Ciampa and AEW gave us Jack fucking Swagger. I really dont see either show pulling in "casuals" though. Its pretty much just going to be one fan base vs another.


----------



## Ace

The Inbred Goatman said:


> How does this compare to RAW/Smackdown threads typically? I don't really go on that shit anymore lmao


 Raw has been doing 600 of late. SD around ~400.

I think the debut of SD on Fox will do close to 2k as well.


----------



## Natecore

rbl85 said:


> Why do we need to do this AEW vs NXT ?
> 
> Both show were great, we should for both show to do well rating wise.


Nope. 

Fuck Vince McMahon.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Loved the first ep of AEW Dynamite. Super annoyed at myself for sleeping in and missing the first 20 mins of the show (it started 10am local time). Tuned in just in time to see Jericho jump Cody after the Sammy Guevara match.

Was weird how they basically ignored Moxley on the broadcast until he jumped Omega. He was advertised as appearing and then, nothing. The angle was super cool with the glass table though.

Glad Riho beat Nyla. And Nyla is fully established as heel, so the whole trans/SJW pandering isn't happening. Was an awesome match though.

Hangman vs. Pac was great too.

Jack Swagger as the big reveal at the end of the show does less than nothing for me. He's a competent wrestler, but a black hole of charisma. Guys like him getting pushed in WWE was a big reason I stopped watching for a few years. If he's a main event player in AEW, it's their first big misstep as a company. Even if he somehow unlocked a personality and promo ability in recent years, it's going to take a monumental effort to un-do my perception of him over so many years.

And this was the final nail in the coffin- CM Punk ain't joining AEW. If he agreed to terms, it had to be done now. If not All Out, if not their TV debut... yeah, not happening. But this was such a great episode of wrestling, they don't need CM Punk. They don't need Jake Hager either, but I guess we're stuck with him...


----------



## Black Metal

MrEvans said:


> I felt like the adverts were in weird places - but didn't bother me so much as I was watching on FITE.
> That finish was incredible. Would have liked to seen what happened to Mox/Omega after the table spot though.


Commercial cuts were ass. It cut to commercial right after both entrances of Hangman Page and Pac during their match. What the fuck was that?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Bosco82 said:


> I Watched NXT live and flipped some later in the show, now watching what I missed from Dynamite and I'm not impressed


Funny, that’s exactly what I thought of the very few minutes I could tolerate of NXT two weeks ago. Not. Impressed.


----------



## Ace

Blisstory said:


> I dont think in any way NXT will have higher ratings for the next couple weeks because AEW is still the shiny new product. However what Ive seen so far of AEW (and I am watching the replay) compared to watching NXT live, NXT has been far better of a show. If NXT continues to deliver their product like that did tonight (essentially a small arena Takeover) then they will gradually pull away in ratings.
> 
> AEW does have a "bigger feel" to it because of the larger arena but when it comes to "shock value" NXT gave us Finn Balor & Tommaso Ciampa and AEW gave us Jack fucking Swagger. I really dont see either show pulling in "casuals" though. Its pretty much just going to be one fan base vs another.


 HHH is going to throw great matches and main roster wrestlers on TV each week and water down the effect.

More interested in AEW than anything NXT does, it's the WWE's little league.


----------



## RainmakerV2

V-Trigger said:


> It's only a DQ if the legal man is the one getting attacked. Kenny wasn't legal, so it's not technically outside interference.


So in a 6 man tag if someone jumps the two guys on the apron and takes them out, the legal guy has to go 1 on 3 and theres no DQ.




Thats a new one to me.


----------



## Natecore

Soul_Body said:


> The fans chanted We The People at Hager, even though the first thing he did after attacking the babyfaces was befriend two Puerto Ricans, a Canadian, and a half Cuban.


And is there anything more American than that?


----------



## Lethal Evans

Black Metal said:


> Commercial cuts were ass. It cut to commercial right after both entrances of Hangman Page and Pac during their match. What the fuck was that?


Same with Riho / Nyla as well? Lots of just standing around in the ring.
I assume they'll get better with timing.


----------



## The XL 2

WWE fans should fuck off, NXT has been shit since Dusty died.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

AEW sub section should be moved up to the main section in about a month.

WWE supporters will say how awesome this week's SD was, but after Rock leaves, they have nothing for people to see on a Friday night.


I predict AEW will beat all WWE shows in ratings in 4 weeks time.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

I think Pac vs Page was my favorite match of the night. I though the match they had to write Pac out of DoN was really good, but this was next level (though some of that is probably the production).


----------



## Bosco82

The XL 2 said:


> WWE fans should fuck off, NXT has been shit since Dusty died.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## EMGESP

NXT doesn't have the production value of AEW. It just looks cheap.


----------



## RapShepard

bradatar said:


> Exactly. Swagger was pushed down throats and was lousy. Like I said if they keel him mid card and stable goon that’s a good fit for him. He’s good in like a “Test” role.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean I liked Swagger so a push would be cool to me. I just don't think there's a reason to pretend that AEW is doing something unique by giving him a spot.


Bosco82 said:


> I Watched NXT live and flipped some later in the show, now watching what I missed from Dynamite and I'm not impressed


I had NXT on the tablet, the matches were better, but they didn't have enough extras to compete for me. 

Plus folk know its the 3rd brand so I see the fans that would tune in for it watching AEW first. 

This week I'd go

Raw, Dynamite, NXT


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

EMGESP said:


> NXT doesn't have the production value of AEW. It just looks cheap.


Yup, this too, literally look at the shows side by side, it's EMBARRASSING, the crowds at NXT are so fucking tiny.

Don't give me this "OH IT'S INDIE" shit, it looks lame.


----------



## Boldgerg

EMGESP said:


> NXT doesn't have the production value of AEW. It just looks cheap.


It looks like what it is - a now glorified, minor league, developmental territory. Nothing that happens on NXT really means anything.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Black Metal said:


> Commercial cuts were ass. It cut to commercial right after both entrances of Hangman Page and Pac during their match. What the fuck was that?


Yeah. The timing of the commercials really hampered the show to me. Especially from after Codys match. If you really dont count whatever that MJF match was, it was like 15 minutes of straight commercials. I get they frontloaded so the last two matches wouldn't have as much or any, but jeez.


----------



## AEWMoxley

The 2nd hour was great. Wasn't feeling the 1st hour, but the episode ended strong. Good show overall, and I'm glad they were smart enough to keep silly shit like Orange Cassidy off of it.


----------



## bradatar

TheLooseCanon said:


> AEW sub section should be moved up to the main section in about a month.
> 
> WWE supporters will say how awesome this week's SD was, but after Rock leaves, they have nothing for people to see on a Friday night.
> 
> 
> I predict AEW will beat all WWE shows in ratings in 4 weeks time.




lol cmon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lethal Evans

Wonder if Janela, Havoc & Allin will get TV time next week?


----------



## Death Rider

Blisstory said:


> Bosco82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NXT was far better and will have the higher ratings for the night
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think in any way NXT will have higher ratings for the next couple weeks because AEW is still the shiny new product. However what Ive seen so far of AEW (and I am watching the replay) compared to watching NXT live, NXT has been far better of a show. If NXT continues to deliver their product like that did tonight (essentially a small arena Takeover) then they will gradually pull away in ratings.
> 
> AEW does have a "bigger feel" to it because of the larger arena but when it comes to "shock value" NXT gave us Finn Balor & Tommaso Ciampa and AEW gave us Jack fucking Swagger. I really dont see either show pulling in "casuals" though. Its pretty much just going to be one fan base vs another.
Click to expand...

They are not going to be able to do a mini takeover style show every week. Please tell me what is advertised next week for example.


----------



## utvolzac

MrEvans said:


> You mean, the guy with a 100% record in professional MMA?
> .


This is a serious question to the people hyping up Swagger’s mma credibility.

Do you even watch MMA?

Swagger had 2 fights in a 2nd tier organization against some absolute nobodies.

If they signed Cain Velasquez and everyone was gushing over his MMA background, I totally get it. He had a distinguished career and beat some legitimate people. 

Swagger fought 2 patsies in the minor leagues and people are marking out for it? Wtf?


----------



## Punk_316

I enjoyed the AEW premiere way more than the NXT premiere last week.


----------



## Swindle

EMGESP said:


> NXT doesn't have the production value of AEW. It just looks cheap.


I think there's a value in its set, as counter programing against WWE's own RAW and Smackdown, but on USA, with AEW on the other channel, it did look small time. I'm sure the wrestling was great, but I'll check out NXT tomorrow.


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> Actually i only see 2 of them, in the first match


Bucks did a springboard cutter too but the announcer called it something else because he did a bit of a twist first. Page did a cutter from a power slam position.

It's just weird that so many guys in AEW have the cutter in their moveset. I suppose it's a bit of a coincidence but some of these guys need to switch it up IMO.

I was mostly nitpicking because overall this show was awesome.


----------



## Soul_Body

The XL 2 said:


> WWE fans should fuck off, NXT has been shit since Dusty died.


NXT has a potential problem they're going to have to find a to deal with going forward anyway...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MrEvans said:


> Wonder if Janela, Havoc & Allin will get TV time next week?


Allin did have a dark match for what it's worth.


----------



## The XL 2

Didn't watch NXT, but I bet it was just a bunch of cold highspot workrate matches with nothing else. AEW was a well rounded pro wrestling program, NXT is a glorified indy fed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

bradatar said:


> lol cmon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WWE cuck storyline support group should head on over to Squared Circle now. 

This here AEW country!


----------



## Tilon

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah. The timing of the commercials really hampered the show to me. Especially from after Codys match. If you really dont count whatever that MJF match was, it was like 15 minutes of straight commercials. I get they frontloaded so the last two matches wouldn't have as much or any, but jeez.


I've never paid a cable bill and it's a great reminder as to why. It's amazing they still don't realize they're competing with the internet. Not AEW's fault.

Makes me want to figure out how to get FITE.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Good: It was a time warp to another era. JR and Tony on commentary, sugar glass, that WCW camera shot between the stands as Omega and Mox left the arena, and actual pro wrestling matches.
Bad: The MJF showcase and Lucha Bros/SCU segment should have been combined into a big free-for-all match with Fenix, Luchasaurus, Sky, Allin, MJF and Spears.


----------



## Chrome

Bosco82 said:


> NXT was far better and will have the higher ratings for the night


Only 20+ posts in almost 8 years but ABSOLUTELY had to come in here and say NXT > AEW? Interesting....

Matter of fact, looking at your post history, seems like you love NXT and Finn Balor, hate AEW as well as the Young Bucks, and hate Bray Wyatt. I remember another poster having similar tastes. :hmm: 

Anyways, I thought tonight was a damn good show tbh. Some people seem to be down on the women's title match, but I liked it, crowd really got into it towards the end. Only awkward segment was the Jay & Silent Bob stuff, that segment didn't click for me. Jake Hager being the modern Lex Luger was a tad disappointing, but at least he was over with the crowd. Plus he was the last LU champion. :mj2

Solid start for Dynamite.


----------



## V-Trigger

RainmakerV2 said:


> So in a 6 man tag if someone jumps the two guys on the apron and takes them out, the legal guy has to go 1 on 3 and theres no DQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a new one to me.


It has been that way forever.


----------



## bradatar

utvolzac said:


> This is a serious question to the people hyping up Swagger’s mma credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even watch MMA?
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger had 2 fights in a 2nd tier organization against some absolute nobodies.
> 
> 
> 
> If they signed Cain Velasquez and everyone was gushing over his MMA background, I totally get it. He had a distinguished career and beat some legitimate people.
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger fought 2 patsies in the minor leagues and people are marking out for it? Wtf?




Didn’t someone give you shit about Baron Corbin who is a gold gloves winner and could probably knock Swaggles out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Beatles123 said:


> That was hands down better than any single RAW the past year.
> 
> PROVE ME WRONG!


Don't you claim to not watch Raw or WWE?

Anyway Raw this week was easily better imo. Flair and Hogan on Miz TV and Lesnar destroying Dominic and Rey are the segment of the week so far. With this ending being the second best. 

Raw, Dynamite, NXT


----------



## Beatles123

You know what, all the matches were solid =p


----------



## Soul_Body

Tilon said:


> I've never paid a cable bill and it's a great reminder as to why. It's amazing they still don't realize they're competing with the internet. Not AEW's fault.
> 
> Makes me want to figure out how to get FITE.


VPN helps.


----------



## RainmakerV2

V-Trigger said:


> It has been that way forever.


Either Im not paying attention or every heel in pro wrestling is too stupid to take advantage.


----------



## TwistedLogic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179584704951017472


----------



## EMGESP

I loved the lack of filler and the whole production level. It felt very big time. I'm really connecting with a lot of these new names since DON. I wished Luchasauras was there though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179574332449796101


----------



## Lethal Evans

utvolzac said:


> This is a serious question to the people hyping up Swagger’s mma credibility.
> 
> Do you even watch MMA?
> 
> Swagger had 2 fights in a 2nd tier organization against some absolute nobodies.
> 
> If they signed Cain Velasquez and everyone was gushing over his MMA background, I totally get it. He had a distinguished career and beat some legitimate people.
> 
> Swagger fought 2 patsies in the minor leagues and people are marking out for it? Wtf?


Yes, I also compete. 

Hager beat two guys with hardly any pro experience, absolutely - but have you ever been in the cage? Has the majority of the audience been in the cage? I'm guessing not. He has an aura that he competes for a big time MMA brand and is winning. He doesn't have to be Randy Couture level great, he just needs that aura - which he's clearly got as the pop he just received tells us. He looked like a star then.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"Guys da Lana kissin da bobby lash man is the coolest. rvsev is de best. he strong and beat aew by him selfie

fried day Smackdown is gonna be best. Rock is favorite. he rule my world. aew have no shot with mike cole announcing."

- Most likely any facebook comment on WWE's FB page.


----------



## Beatles123

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179574332449796101


Big deal. WWE fans toss beach balls, AEW fans throw things at heels. Which one sound better?


----------



## utvolzac

bradatar said:


> Didn’t someone give you shit about Baron Corbin who is a gold gloves winner and could probably knock Swaggles out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably. 

Shit on the King who has legit combat sports accomplishments and played in the NFL.

But mark out for Swagger who has been a f’n dud his whole career and has about as much mma credibility as Batista.


----------



## Tilon

Soul_Body said:


> VPN helps.


Well yeah, what I'm wondering is if I can get away with paying for it as long as I VPN to it.


----------



## EMGESP

Swindle said:


> I think there's a value in its set, as counter programing against WWE's own RAW and Smackdown, but on USA, with AEW on the other channel, it did look small time. I'm sure the wrestling was great, but I'll check out NXT tomorrow.


AEW gives me late 90's WCW with a modern twist vibes which is a good thing.


----------



## Lethal Evans

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Allin did have a dark match for what it's worth.


Who did he face? That's good to know


----------



## RapShepard

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Guys da Lana kissin da bobby lash man is the coolest. rvsev is de best. he strong and beat aew by him selfie
> 
> fried day Smackdown is gonna be best. Rock is favorite. he rule my world. aew have no shot with mike cole announcing."
> 
> - Most likely any facebook comment on WWE's FB page.


Sounds like you're being the AEW version of what you're mocking


----------



## Chan Hung

RubberbandGoat said:


> Them replaying it gives them double the ratings. Smart!


Double Exposure!!! 
I love how they gave the WWE a taste of their own medicine by doing the in picture commercials haha


----------



## SAMCRO

Its funny i was watching AEW tonight and turned it over to NXT during a commercial break and it was just so staggering how small and insignificant NXT looked in comparison to AEW. AEW was in this huge arena, they felt like they was on par with 1997 WCW, then you go to NXT and they're in this tiny little building with a few hundred people, it looked like a PWG show or something, theres no way that can compete with AEW.

If they want to try and be on par or better they need to get NXT into a bigger arena so they don't look so damn small in comparison, i mean AEW looks like a legit wrestling company, NXT looks like a local indy show. I don't care if NXT's matches was better presentation is everything, they need to get it into a bigger venue.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RapShepard said:


> Sounds like you're being the AEW version of what you're mocking


thank you


----------



## utvolzac

MrEvans said:


> Yes, I also compete.
> 
> Hager beat two guys with hardly any pro experience, absolutely - but have you ever been in the cage? Has the majority of the audience been in the cage? I'm guessing not. He has an aura that he competes for a big time MMA brand and is winning. He doesn't have to be Randy Couture level great, he just needs that aura - which he's clearly got as the pop he just received tells us. He looked like a star then.


Sorry, but I don’t believe you for a second.

If you think Bellator’s heavyweight division is a big time brand, then we are miles apart.


----------



## Natecore

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179574332449796101


The venue should sell better hot dogs.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Brit Baker legit looked pissed off tonight. Any idea?


----------



## Black Metal

SparrowPrime said:


> Brit Baker legit looked pissed off tonight. Any idea?


Acting.


----------



## Geeee

I was not a fan of Jack Swagger but I am willing to give Jake Hager a chance. Everything Swagger did was heavily scripted. They may have told him to play up the lithp and all the dumbass shit he did definitely came from Vince.


----------



## Beatles123

You know what I liked? Every segment has a purpose. NO filler.


----------



## TwistedLogic

They had three dark matches after the show!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179577923432525829

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179588904405610497


----------



## RiverFenix

MrEvans said:


> Who did he face? That's good to know


Cima. I'd rather have televised that match than Cutler vs MJF to be honest. But it saves Allin's Dynamite debut to potentially be more than a filler match. 

Cutler is so so bland.


----------



## Taroostyles

Overall it was a great debut that really kicked up a notch at the end

Cody and Sammy had a very good opener and Sammy really stood out tonight as a guy on the rise. Hopefully Darby, Janela, and JE get some shine coming up. 

MJF and Cutler was the lowlight of the night but exactly what it needed to be. MJF cut a great heel promo and picked up the W. 

Pac and Page had the MOTN for me. Both guys looked like stars and the finishing stretch was very well executed. Pac should be next in line after Cody/Jericho. 

The womens title match was much better than I expected and I was shocked at the result. It really got good down the stretch and totally delivered. 

The main event really serves its dual purpose to further Omega/Mox and serve as a great showcase for all the talent. The Bucks were the stars of the match and really had the crowd in the palm of their hands. The aftermath was very well done and they made me care more about Hager in minutes than I did in 5 years of WWE. 

Overall I thought they presented themselves well and the show came off as major league maybe other than Cutler who screams indy in every way. Next week we have Mox/Spears and Bucks/Private Party which should both be great. 

The key is what do they deliver next week. If this is a new heel stable they need to open the show next week and establish their mission and presentation.


----------



## Lethal Evans

utvolzac said:


> Sorry, but I don’t believe you for a second.
> 
> If you think Bellator’s heavyweight division is a big time brand, then we are miles apart.


That's your decision I suppose. 

Bellator 214 got 697k viewers. I wouldn't call that small time. UFC on ESPN averages 950k+.

Not a huge difference at all.


----------



## fmartnz2

Its a shame this show may be overshadowed by the Rock being on Smackdown this Friday, well see how it plays out next week without WWE pulling out the Old Legends card


----------



## Swindle

SparrowPrime said:


> Brit Baker legit looked pissed off tonight. Any idea?


That was a bad wrestling trope, get some other competitor on commentary during a match. I hope that doesn't become a trend.


----------



## NXT Only

Mox kidnapping Omega is still hilarious


----------



## Swindle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179589614710988800


----------



## utvolzac

MrEvans said:


> That's your decision I suppose.
> 
> Bellator 214 got 697k viewers. I wouldn't call that small time. UFC on ESPN averages 950k+.
> 
> Not a huge difference at all.


Well UFC isn’t really stacking their top talent on ESPN, they save it for ppv buys.

It’s a huge difference in terms of quality of talent. Bellator’s Heavyweight division is basically a UFC retirement tour. They were relevant 10 years ago, but are a shell of their former selves.


----------



## WhyTooJay

I'm all in (if you weel) on AEW. Haven't watched weekly wrestling in years but from watching every AEW show so far, it seems like they're doing something different here. The brawl to close the show was some classic Nitro/late attitude era WWF shit. Plus they got the GOAT holding the world title with a new faction behind him. Already more invested in their characters in 5 events than I've been in years with almost anyone in WWE.


----------



## Natecore

fmartnz2 said:


> Its a shame this show may be overshadowed by the Rock being on Smackdown this Friday, well see how it plays out next week without WWE pulling out the Old Legends card


Doesn’t matter. Wwe fans will be happy to see him for a week and then the Rock will never be on the show again.

A one week bump does nothing when the soul of the promotion is rotting and decrepit.


----------



## Blisstory

Death Rider said:


> They are not going to be able to do a mini takeover style show every week. Please tell me what is advertised next week for example.


I havent seen anything advertised for either show. AEW may have tag tournament matches (again Im just now in the middle of the show) but I havent seen anything so far that makes me says "fuck I gotta watch next week". (even though I will because Im a wrestling fan)

If NXT comes out and says next week you get Cole vs Balor, Baszler vs Ripley and Dream vs Strong....AEW will have to combat something with their stars vs someone of a higher echelon then Sammy Guevara & Brandon Cutler.




Ace said:


> HHH is going to throw great matches and main roster wrestlers on TV each week and water down the effect.
> 
> More interested in AEW than anything NXT does, it's the WWE's little league.


The only main roster stars I expect to ever see in NXT are those that have a connection to NXT which isnt a bad thing. Guys like Balor, Joe or Owens will help the product more then hurt it. I wont be surprised after the drafts if some guys who have flopped/floundered/poorly booked on the main roster dont take a trip back down.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Stormbringer

Natecore said:


> Doesn’t matter. Wwe fans will be happy to see him for a week and then the Rock will never be on the show again.
> 
> A one week bump does nothing when the soul of the promotion is rotting and decrepit.


----------



## Dave Santos

RapShepard said:


> Don't you claim to not watch Raw or WWE?
> 
> Anyway Raw this week was easily better imo. Flair and Hogan on Miz TV and Lesnar destroying Dominic and Rey are the segment of the week so far. With this ending being the second best.
> 
> Raw, Dynamite, NXT


I enjoyed those 2 segments last Raw as well. Bit its good both shows had chaotic endings. Brings suspense for coming back and watching the next week.


----------



## Taroostyles

This is how its gonna be every week. The WWE apologists are gonna tout NXT and then when AEW kills it they'll move to one of the other shows.

Like already I've seen people all over saying "Yeah well SD has Rock!" 

And 3 hours ago those same people were talking about how NXT was gonna destroy AEW. Time to give it up folks. This shit is real and here to stay, if they aren't sweating in Stamford tonight they should be.


----------



## Beatles123

WE'RE TAKIN' OVER, BROTHER! :hogan


----------



## Black Metal

Beatles123 said:


> WE'RE TAKIN' OVER, BROTHER! :hogan


Nickelback on the far left at position 10. What's happening...


----------



## Lethal Evans

Beatles123 said:


> WE'RE TAKIN' OVER, BROTHER! :hogan


HOW IS NICKELBACK GETTING MORE TWEETS THAN NXTONUSA LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO

Its just funny Vince thinks NXT can compete with AEW just cause its connected to WWE, AEW has Chris Jericho, Jon Moxley, Cody and Kenny Omega, NXT has no one even close to those guys level of name recognition or talent, added to the fact that AEW has got a huge freaking arena and top tier production value that makes NXT look like a tiny indy fed. As good as NXT can be sometimes theres not a ton of people watching it every week, half the WWE audience likely doesn't even watch it.

This isn't a war, and its hilarious Vince and Triple H think it is and think their little NXT show can compete with AEW, fucking please....


----------



## Lethal Evans

SAMCRO said:


> Its just funny Vince thinks NXT can compete with AEW just cause its connected to WWE, AEW has Chris Jericho, Jon Moxley, Cody and Kenny Omega, NXT has no one even close to those guys level of name recognition or talent, added to the fact that AEW has got a huge freaking arena and top tier production value that makes NXT look like a tiny indy fed. As good as NXT can be sometimes theres not a ton of people watching it every week, half the WWE audience likely doesn't even watch it.
> 
> This isn't a war, and its hilarious Vince and Triple H think it is and think their little NXT show can compete with it, fucking please....


A TakeOver card couldn't top AEW lmao - even with Balor returning to NXT


----------



## OmegaMark

President Trump Tweeted a hilarious Nickelback meme (with a photo of Joe and Hunter Biden with members of the Ukrainian government) earlier today and they've been trending ever since.


----------



## Taroostyles

Blisstory said:


> I havent seen anything advertised for either show. AEW may have tag tournament matches (again Im just now in the middle of the show) but I havent seen anything so far that makes me says "fuck I gotta watch next week". (even though I will because Im a wrestling fan)
> 
> If NXT comes out and says next week you get Cole vs Balor, Baszler vs Ripley and Dream vs Strong....AEW will have to combat something with their stars vs someone of a higher echelon then Sammy Guevara & Brandon Cutler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only main roster stars I expect to ever see in NXT are those that have a connection to NXT which isnt a bad thing. Guys like Balor, Joe or Owens will help the product more then hurt it. I wont be surprised after the drafts if some guys who have flopped/floundered/poorly booked on the main roster dont take a trip back down.


Cole vs Balor yes but in what world is a Rhea Ripley vs Shayna Baszler match or Roderick Strong vs Dream a draw? Seriously that's some delusional shit.


----------



## Stormbringer

Blisstory said:


> If NXT comes out and says next week you get Cole vs Balor, Baszler vs Ripley and Dream vs Strong....AEW will have to combat something with their stars vs someone of a higher echelon then Sammy Guevara & Brandon Cutler.


But why would you needlessly keep trying to stack shows to the gills? Not every match is supposed to be a Star Chasing, Meltzer Loved, This is Awesome-fest. You need ebb and flow. Nxt can't do Takeovers every week, it's unsubstanable. Wrestling is more than the moves. It's moments, crowds blowing the roof off places, people marking out and being brought to tears. I would rather watch 2 hours of well constructed pro wrestling meeting sports entertainment over 2 hours of finishers and kickouts. :shrug 

And don't pretend that AEW couldn't compete by doing Mox/Kenny, Lucha/Bucks, Pac/Cody, SCU/Private Party, Page/Darby etc etc etc each week. But that's not how you build stories and moments. You need MJF doing a promo to the ring and beating a jobber in a few minutes. You need promos that get interrupted. You need to give guys like Sammy, Cutler, Joey etc time to grow and develop.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm just gonna say this about all the AEW, NXT, WWE talk.

If you're just coming into troll AEW with no substance behind it, you can piss off.

However, if you are so hardcore of an AEW fan that when someone brings up NXT in comparison your first reaction is "lol who cares about NXT?", you can also piss off.

Because for years of hearing hardcore WWE fans disrespect other wrestling just because it's not WWE, the other side of the mirror isn't good to look at either.


----------



## MEMS

Not a great show. Roster is just very thin and I thought they might get creative with the presentation and not just follow the Vince model. Give me a different entrance ramp or something, I don’t know. 

Crowd was great and Omega, Neville and Ambrose are stars but guys like an old Jericho, midcard types like Cody and Swagger are just not going to be able to compete with guys like Cole, Ciampa, Gargano, Fin, Dream, etc...The NXT roster just never ends.

Fun having both shows on though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Taroostyles said:


> Cole vs Balor yes but in what world is a Rhea Ripley vs Shayna Baszler match or Roderick Strong vs Dream a draw? Seriously that's some delusional shit.


None of thats a draw, NXT hasn't got anyone that has star power or a name alot of people know.


----------



## Boldgerg

MEMS said:


> Not a great show. Roster is just very thin and I thought they might get creative with the presentation and not just follow the Vince model. Give me a different entrance ramp or something, I don’t know.
> 
> Crowd was great and Omega, Neville and Ambrose are stars but guys like an old Jericho, midcard types like Cody and Swagger are just not going to be able to compete with guys like Cole, Ciampa, Gargano, Fin, Dream, etc...The NXT roster just never ends.


Gargano and Balor are both utter garbage. There's more to being a good professional wrestler than just your ring work, and Balor isn't even great on that front.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Lol at anyone thinking Finn Balor at this stage of the game is drawing anything. Dude has been portrayed like a geek for far too long.


----------



## Taroostyles

MEMS said:


> Not a great show. Roster is just very thin and I thought they might get creative with the presentation and not just follow the Vince model. Give me a different entrance ramp or something, I don’t know.
> 
> Crowd was great and Omega, Neville and Ambrose are stars but guys like an old Jericho, midcard types like Cody and Swagger are just not going to be able to compete with guys like Cole, Ciampa, Gargano, Fin, Dream, etc...The NXT roster just never ends.
> 
> Fun having both shows on though.


Just so I'm clear, you're saying Velveteen Dream and Johnny Gargano are bigger stars than Cody? Just making sure cause if Johnny Gargano started his own wrestling promotion it would never leave his own backyard.


----------



## NXT Only

NXT Takeovers every week lol. 

Dynamite was fun, just let it continue to grow


----------



## Alexander_G

SparrowPrime said:


> Brit Baker legit looked pissed off tonight. Any idea?


Britt really really hates Bea Priestley. Well actually, most people hate Bea Priestley and think she's a c*nt.


----------



## headstar

utvolzac said:


> Lol, Jack f’n Swagger is their big surprise. Jack Swagger.
> 
> Announcers hyping it up like Stone Cold, meanwhile half the audience at home is probably like “who the fuck is this guy”
> 
> This shit looks more like TNA 2.0 than WCW 2.0


To be fair, TNA in it's prime had several big name stars. AEW has a roster made up of nobodies. That's one of the reasons their tickets are no longer selling and interest is dwindling. 

Swagger? What a joke.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> I'm just gonna say this about all the AEW, NXT, WWE talk.
> 
> If you're just coming into troll AEW with no substance behind it, you can piss off.
> 
> However, if you are so hardcore of an AEW fan that when someone brings up NXT in comparison your first reaction is "lol who cares about NXT?", you can also piss off.
> 
> Because for years of hearing hardcore WWE fans disrespect other wrestling just because it's not WWE, the other side of the mirror isn't good to look at either.


A lot of us are jacked right now. Its important to keep that in mind.

I will maintain that that was a better show than some of the shit i see from WWE every blue moon. I'd rather watch this show than some wrestlemanias i've seen.


----------



## PavelGaborik

MEMS said:


> Not a great show. Roster is just very thin and I thought they might get creative with the presentation and not just follow the Vince model. Give me a different entrance ramp or something, I don’t know.
> 
> Crowd was great and Omega, Neville and Ambrose are stars but guys like an old Jericho, midcard types like Cody and Swagger are just not going to be able to compete with guys like Cole, Ciampa, Gargano, Fin, Dream, etc...The NXT roster just never ends.
> 
> Fun having both shows on though.



The biggest names in your post are all under contract with AEW. Also, as much as I try to like Adam Cole, he literally has the skinniest arms I've ever seen. 

I'll take AEW's top end over NXT's for sure, I hope NXT does a better job with storylines in the future as well, it's been dry.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

MEMS said:


> Not a great show. Roster is just very thin and I thought they might get creative with the presentation and not just follow the Vince model. Give me a different entrance ramp or something, I don’t know.
> 
> Crowd was great and Omega, Neville and Ambrose are stars but guys like an old Jericho, midcard types like Cody and Swagger are just not going to be able to compete with guys like Cole, Ciampa, Gargano, Fin, Dream, etc...The NXT roster just never ends.
> 
> Fun having both shows on though.


No hyperbole, the name Cody Rhodes literally had 20X the amount of google searches that Adam Cole had tonight. Take that for what you will.


----------



## Beatles123

headstar said:


> To be fair, TNA in it's prime had several big name stars, AEW has a roster made up of nobodies. That's one of the reasons their tickets are no longer selling and interest is dwindling.
> 
> Swagger? What a joke.


Interest isn't "Dwindling", stop that. You can not like aew but that isn't true.


----------



## Black Metal

MrEvans said:


> HOW IS NICKELBACK GETTING MORE TWEETS THAN NXTONUSA LMAO


Donald Trump's tweet mocking Joe Biden today.


----------



## Blisstory

Taroostyles said:


> Cole vs Balor yes but in what world is a Rhea Ripley vs Shayna Baszler match or Roderick Strong vs Dream a draw? Seriously that's some delusional shit.


I know right? Super delusional. Its not like Strong vs Dream wasnt just a main event of an NXT show 2 weeks ago that drew a 1.1million rating. 

(a number that neither show could possibly pull in this week)


----------



## Stormbringer

TD Stinger said:


> If you're just coming into troll AEW with no substance behind it, you can piss off. However, if you are so hardcore of an AEW fan that when someone brings up NXT in comparison your first reaction is "lol who cares about NXT?", you can also piss off. Because for years of hearing hardcore WWE fans disrespect other wrestling just because it's not WWE, the other side of the mirror isn't good to look at either.


Difference is that this is the AEW section. Those bringing up NXT are trolling and provoking a response. If everyone is talking about Cody or Mox then someone just drops in with "Finn Balor did xyz" that's on the WWE guy not people who are trying to enjoy the show.


----------



## NXT Only

And I love NXT but running through every potentially great much you have with zero build isn’t a recipe for success.


----------



## Lethal Evans

headstar said:


> To be fair, TNA in it's prime had several big name stars, AEW has a roster made up of nobodies. That's one of the reasons their tickets are no longer selling and interest is dwindling.
> 
> Swagger? What a joke.


"No longer selling and interest is dwindling"

Are you on drugs?


----------



## MEMS

Taroostyles said:


> Just so I'm clear, you're saying Velveteen Dream and Johnny Gargano are bigger stars than Cody? Just making sure cause if Johnny Gargano started his own wrestling promotion it would never leave his own backyard.


Can you calm the hell down. You guys need to tone it down. AEW is up for criticism believe it or not. Everybody is entitled to an opinion. 

In my opinion and having watched his entire career, Cody Rhodes is not a star. He’s a midcard level talent and I firmly believe the only reason people are so hot for him is he quit WWE and took on Vince. Which I completely respect. And I have lots of issues with what Vince has done to the business. But I’m not going to pretend that Cody is something he’s not. 

I’m glad you enjoyed the show. I love having all this shit on. But please don’t get offended by criticism of your “team”.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Kenny Omega wearing a One fighting championship tee. Subtle nod to their desired paradigm


----------



## SAMCRO

headstar said:


> To be fair, TNA in it's prime had several big name stars. AEW has a roster made up of nobodies. That's one of the reasons their tickets are no longer selling and interest is dwindling.
> 
> Swagger? What a joke.


Jericho, Moxley, Cody, Omega and The Bucks are hardly nobodies, they're huge names in the wrestling world. 

Also no company is gonna have a roster completely stacked with top well known names up and down, AEW has a handful of well known guys who will be a big focus of the show as they should be, and the rest of the roster is new young blood they're building up and turning into stars, MJF will be a huge star in no time.


----------



## MEMS

NXT Only said:


> And I love NXT but running through every potentially great much you have with zero build isn’t a recipe for success.


There’s no indication that’s going to happen is there?


----------



## Chan Hung

Tonight was great. Storytelling, mic skills, wrestling and drama. This was fun. AEW did well!


----------



## Taroostyles

It's got nothing to do with that, it's just a ridiculously wild thing to say. 

If you like NXT more or enjoy it more, more power to you. But dont try to tote NXT having the stronger star power cause it's not even close in favor of AEW. 

Hell I like NXT too, but AEW is on a different level entirely so far.


----------



## TD Stinger

Beatles123 said:


> A lot of us are jacked right now. Its important to keep that in mind.
> 
> I will maintain that that was a better show than some of the shit i see from WWE every blue moon. I'd rather watch this show than some wrestlemanias i've seen.


And that's fine. And I will maintain that in my mind, this show is being a bit overhyped. We can all have our own opinions.

All I'm saying is, is that I don't want AEW fans to forget what the foundation of this was, which were guys who became big outside of WWE to create this and went against the notion that because it's not WWE, it's not worth talking about. To not be dismissive of it.

And from what I'm seeing, I'm seeing a lot of the flip side of that. Some of it warranted, but a lot of the times it's not.


----------



## V-Trigger

Since we added NXT to the thread I will ask this.

Who on NXT has the same star potential that Jericho, Moxley, Cody and Omega have?. Exactly. I'm watching NXT right now and it looks SUPER minor league compared to AEW's first show. It's not even funny.


----------



## The XL 2

MEMS said:


> Not a great show. Roster is just very thin and I thought they might get creative with the presentation and not just follow the Vince model. Give me a different entrance ramp or something, I don’t know.
> 
> Crowd was great and Omega, Neville and Ambrose are stars but guys like an old Jericho, midcard types like Cody and Swagger are just not going to be able to compete with guys like Cole, Ciampa, Gargano, Fin, Dream, etc...The NXT roster just never ends.
> 
> Fun having both shows on though.


It will be very easy to compete with guys like Cole, Gargano, Balor, etc. They aren't stars and bring absolutely nothing to the table outside of spotty workrate.


----------



## Natecore

MEMS said:


> Can you calm the hell down. You guys need to tone it down. AEW is up for criticism believe it or not. Everybody is entitled to an opinion.
> 
> In my opinion and having watched his entire career, Cody Rhodes is not a star. He’s a midcard level talent and I firmly believe the only reason people are so hot for him is he quit WWE and took on Vince. Which I completely respect. And I have lots of issues with what Vince has done to the business. But I’m not going to pretend that Cody is something he’s not.
> 
> I’m glad you enjoyed the show. I love having all this shit on. But please don’t get offended by criticism of your “team”.


If Cody isn’t a star then sure as all fucks possible Gargano and the velveteen dream don’t qualify for full fledge star status as you proposed they do.

Dude called you on your shit.


----------



## shandcraig

I think a TV championship belt would be fitting with this company.They would bring back its legacy and make it great again. Cody did hint at that belt coming


----------



## Lethal Evans

MEMS said:


> Can you calm the hell down. You guys need to tone it down. AEW is up for criticism believe it or not. Everybody is entitled to an opinion.
> 
> In my opinion and having watched his entire career, Cody Rhodes is not a star. He’s a midcard level talent and I firmly believe the only reason people are so hot for him is he quit WWE and took on Vince. Which I completely respect. And I have lots of issues with what Vince has done to the business. But I’m not going to pretend that Cody is something he’s not.
> 
> I’m glad you enjoyed the show. I love having all this shit on. But please don’t get offended by criticism of your “team”.


How isn't Cody a star? 
How do you judge a star?


----------



## MEMS

V-Trigger said:


> Since we added NXT to the thread I will ask this.
> 
> Who on NXT has the same star potential that Jericho, Moxley, Cody and Omega have?. Exactly. I'm watching NXT right now and it looks SUPER minor league compared to AEW's first show. It's not even funny.


It’s intentional. They said they want to keep the small venue feel. Nothing about NXT production is slated to change. It’s part of its charm.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

SparrowPrime said:


> Brit Baker legit looked pissed off tonight. Any idea?



I like how her character has gotten a bit more of an edge because of the Bea feud. She basically got screwed over in the battle Royale so it makes sense she's mad that she's not in the match


----------



## Taroostyles

And that's fine if nothing changes but remember it was their decision to move to USA live and try to go head to head. 

You cant have it both ways. You cant say "Well they only beat WWEs 3rd brand!" 

But then also say "They aren't changing things to compete with AEW" When clearly their whole intent was to not just compete but hurt AEW audience. Cant have your cake and eat it too, it's one or the other


----------



## Seafort

V-Trigger said:


> Since we added NXT to the thread I will ask this.
> 
> Who on NXT has the same star potential that Jericho, Moxley, Cody and Omega have?. Exactly. I'm watching NXT right now and it looks SUPER minor league compared to AEW's first show. It's not even funny.


My wife watched AEW with me, and then when we turned on NXT she literally said that the latter looked minor league.

I bet WWE takes NXT on the road to major arenas within four months, and might heavily paper those venues.


----------



## MEMS

MrEvans said:


> How isn't Cody a star?
> How do you judge a star?


In-ring talent crossed with charisma. 

Again I watched his whole career. He’s mid-card in both those indicators. Just my opinion. I get that’s he’s turned into a big name because of this. Hell I love that he had a hand in changing the business. I’m talking kayfabe wrestling wise when I say not a star.


----------



## Beatles123

TD Stinger said:


> And that's fine. And I will maintain that in my mind, this show is being a bit overhyped. We can all have our own opinions.
> 
> All I'm saying is, is that I don't want AEW fans to forget what the foundation of this was, which were guys who became big outside of WWE to create this and went against the notion that because it's not WWE, it's not worth talking about. To not be dismissive of it.
> 
> And from what I'm seeing, I'm seeing a lot of the flip side of that. Some of it warranted, but a lot of the times it's not.


In my opinion AEW has a good mix of stars that came from WWE and stars of their own. I don't see anything contradictory to their mission in the show if I understand you correctly. :shrug


----------



## Blisstory

Stormbringer said:


> Difference is that this is the AEW section. Those bringing up NXT are trolling and provoking a response. If everyone is talking about Cody or Mox then someone just drops in with "Finn Balor did xyz" that's on the WWE guy not people who are trying to enjoy the show.


Or we could just be looking for discussions with like minded people. I mean take off to the grocery store tomorrow and ask a random stranger if they liked AEW or NXT better last night and see what kinda stupid look you get. Im not saying there isnt some trolling being done but if people cant handle differing opinions on discussions, forums likely arent the best place to hang out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just logged in after a pretty good debut show - with some issues to sort - but I was entertained

Only question I have is ‘why so much NXT talk?’ In here?

Is the NXT thread dead or something?

I come here to get away from WWE, not hear about it


----------



## MEMS

Taroostyles said:


> And that's fine if nothing changes but remember it was their decision to move to USA live and try to go head to head.
> 
> *You cant have it both ways. You cant say "Well they only beat WWEs 3rd brand!"
> *
> But then also say "They aren't changing things to compete with AEW" When clearly their whole intent was to not just compete but hurt AEW audience. Cant have your cake and eat it too, it's one or the other


I never said the bolded. Assume you were addressing me.


----------



## bmack086

Natecore said:


> If Cody isn’t a star then sure as all fucks possible Gargano and the velveteen dream don’t qualify for full fledge star status as you proposed they do.
> 
> Dude called you on your shit.


Yeah, if dude doesn’t think Cody isn’t a star at this point, he obviously doesn’t stray away from the WWE bubble very often. Cody is probably the largest (arguably) reason this movement has occurred. He at least caused the springboard/impetus by leaving the WWE confines and being incredibly successful on his own. 

AEW’s lower card is terrible, there’s no doubt. There’s a reason they are bringing guys like Spears and Hager in. But, NXT also has a stench. Because you know that guys like Ciampa, Gargano, Cole, and Balor will never amount to anything on the main roster, because they look like they’re in Junior High. 

Whether the NXT faithful wants to acknowledge it or not, NXT will always be viewed as a minor league work rate system. AEW feels like they could be legitimate competition. You’re biased if you can’t at least see that.


----------



## Lethal Evans

MEMS said:


> In-ring talent crossed with charisma.
> 
> Again I watched his whole career. He’s mid-card in both those indicators. Just my opinion. I get that’s he’s turned into a big name because of this. Hell I love that he had a hand in changing the business. I’m talking kayfabe wrestling wise when I say not a star.


His in ring work isn't Styles/Omega/Bryan level, I'll agree there but it's not midcard tier. At least, not nowadays after his time in Japan/ROH I'd say.

Charisma I completely disagree. AEW has given him a new lease on life. He looks and feels like a big time player nowadays, sure that's part because of what he's doing but that's the reason why he's so energetic nowadays.

I agree he used to be mid-card in WWE, he was bland and quite boring. He's definitely a star in my opinion nowadays. Not the biggest, but he's up there.


----------



## PavelGaborik

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just logged in after a pretty good debut show - with some issues to sort - but I was entertained
> 
> Only question I have is ‘why so much NXT talk?’ In here?
> 
> Is the NXT thread dead or something?
> 
> I come here to get away from WWE, not hear about it


It's pretty dead over there.

They're having a tough time with this..


----------



## Dr. Middy

I thought the show was great fun. The matches were very fun, Cody/Sammy was solid, Hangman/PAC was a ton of fun, and the Riho/Nyla title match blew away my expectations and was hella fun. I was ecstatic that they actually went with Riho, who was a tremendous babyface and got the crowd to get as loud as they did all night. The angles with Jericho/Cody and Moxley/Omega were real great, and I assume those will be the two main matches for Full Gear. 

It wasn't without criticisms though:

- Why was the Moxley interference not a DQ?
- I liked the Cody/Sammy match but I feel like they went overzealous with the near falls, and they didn't need to.
- They are clearly working on where to put commercials, I thought the placement of the first commercial with Jericho's beatdown was really oddly placed and felt off.
- They need to do more to introduce the audience to their wrestlers, even if a decent amount of them might know who they are. But guys like Hangman, or SCU should get hype videos and promos that showcase who they are and why we should care. They did it well for Sammy, they should do it for a lot of guys.

Production was strong too, but has kinks of its own that will get ironed out with time. 

But yeah, it was great, and I can't put into words how excited I am to have a weekly tv show by a serious promotion to keep tabs on and watch now! And I actually still want to watch NXT too. This Wednesday Night Wars thing rules so far!


----------



## ClintDagger

I’ve never seen an AEW show before, but I was familiar with most of the talent. Having Ross and Schiavone on the call was a huge plus. I’ve never seen much in Cody based on his runs in WWE, ROH, and NJPW. But tonight he came off much better to me. I’ve seen people rave about the MJF guy but tonight he didn’t feel like a potential main event talent IMO. The women’s match was atrocious and I almost turned the channel it was so bad. AEW would be better off going away from WWE and not having a women’s division IMO. I can take or leave the Young Bucks and LAX. Moxley came off like a star but Omega fell short for me compared to what I’ve seen of him in NJPW. Hager wasn’t a great surprise but seeing him in Bellator has made me think higher of him versus his WWE run. And Jericho is fine I guess. Overall a solid B. I’ll watch again and I like the way they present wrestling versus WWE’s version.


----------



## Taroostyles

No just in general, I've seen it all over here and SC. 

Here's the thing on another note, now going forward we have something we haven't had in years and that's viable real competition. As much as people might want to avoid it, sides are going to be taken eventually. 

This is what competition does. It doesnt mean that you dont watch and enjoy both products possibly, but ultimately you will have a preference. From what I've seen so far, AEW is everything the American wrestling market has been missing for all these years. And it's only gonna get better.


----------



## MEMS

PavelGaborik said:


> It's pretty dead over there.
> 
> They're having a tough time with this..


It’s not a new show. If you didn’t think AEW would be discussed more after tonight you’re lost. Curiosity factor was off the charts. 

I can’t wait to see what the energy level is in like January.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

The XL 2 said:


> It will be very easy to compete with guys like Cole, Gargano, Balor, etc. They aren't stars and break absolutely nothing to the table outside of spotty workrate.



Hell even HHH doesn't think so. Why would you bring back Finn if others were "stars" on their own?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PavelGaborik said:


> It's pretty dead over there.
> 
> They're having a tough time with this..


I don’t get it - trying to talk NXT in here is the same as trying to talk NFL to me when I’m watching Rugby

‘Sorry sir, I know our balls are shaped the same, but I’m not watching your fucking show.... sooooooo.....’


----------



## Natecore

MEMS said:


> It’s not a new show. If you didn’t think AEW would be discussed more after tonight you’re lost. Curiosity factor was off the charts.
> 
> I can’t wait to see what the energy level is in like January.


^^This guy is struggling the most^^

Poor fella. It’ll be alright. AEW will keep a few of your fav NXTers when this war is over.


----------



## Stormbringer

MEMS said:


> In-ring talent crossed with charisma. Again I watched his whole career. He’s mid-card in both those indicators. Just my opinion. I get that’s he’s turned into a big name because of this. Hell I love that he had a hand in changing the business. I’m talking kayfabe wrestling wise when I say not a star.


You contradict yourself waaaay too fucking hard in this post. You claim to have watched his whole career? I sure as shit doubt that you have. He gets some of the biggest pops of the night, was in AEW's most talked about MotN vs Dustin, sells a ton of merch and is a former NWA and ROH World Champion as well as NJPW North American Champion. In AND Out of kayfabe that's a world travelled and celebrated star.


----------



## PavelGaborik

MEMS said:


> It’s not a new show. If you didn’t think AEW would be discussed more after tonight you’re lost. Curiosity factor was off the charts.
> 
> I can’t wait to see what the energy level is in like January.


They're a new show on cable TV, I can attest to being an individual who hasn't tuned into watching NXT in a long period of time, and they're literally the same show with great in-ring action but lacking depth into their storylines. 

I'm not against NXT, it's simply just too one dimensional for me to enjoy more than AEW. I was a hardcore wrestling fan as a kid who lost his interest over time watching the children's product WWE has become. AEW has brought back my interest in professional wrestling, I can honestly say NXT has not.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Stormbringer said:


> You contradict yourself waaaay too fucking hard in this post. You claim to have watched his whole career? I sure as shit doubt that you have. He gets some of the biggest pops of the night, was in AEW's most talked about MotN vs Dustin, sells a ton of merch and is a former NWA and ROH World Champion as well as NJPW North American Champion. In AND Out of kayfabe that's a world travelled and celebrated star.


But you can only be a star if MEMS thinks you have charisma and can work.
MEMS is the authority on wrestling stars.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Stormbringer said:


> You contradict yourself waaaay too fucking hard in this post. You claim to have watched his whole career? I sure as shit doubt that you have. He gets some of the biggest pops of the night, was in AEW's most talked about MotN vs Dustin, sells a ton of merch and is a former NWA and ROH World Champion as well as NJPW North American Champion. In AND Out of kayfabe that's a world travelled and celebrated star.


No, no - the crowd of 15k people weren’t chanting ‘Cody, Cody’ for 5 minutes straight - it was ‘Corey’ - as in Corey Feldman

And they didn’t pop when he ran in at the end - that was Y2J popping a Little bit of the BUBBLEH!


----------



## SAMCRO

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I don’t get it - trying to talk NXT in here is the same as trying to talk NFL to me when I’m watching Rugby
> 
> ‘Sorry sir, I know our balls are shaped the same, but I’m not watching your fucking show.... sooooooo.....’


Well the whole "war" thing between the two companies is obviously gonna invoke talks of each show in the shows discussion thread. If NXT was on another night or not on USA live they're wouldn't be much cause to bring it up, but cause WWE is trying to go to war with AEW with NXT, it makes sense to talk about why we think one show was better than the other.


----------



## MEMS

Stormbringer said:


> You contradict yourself waaaay too fucking hard in this post. You claim to have watched his whole career? I sure as shit doubt that you have. He gets some of the biggest pops of the night, was in AEW's most talked about MotN vs Dustin, sells a ton of merch and is a former NWA and ROH World Champion as well as NJPW North American Champion. In AND Out of kayfabe that's a world travelled and celebrated star.


And you have poor reading comprehension. If you’ve read my posts I said I understand why he’s been so hot since quitting WWE. The WWE/Vince haters are foaming at the mouth over him because he is taking on the machine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SAMCRO said:


> Well the whole "war" thing between the two companies is obviously gonna invoke talks of each show in the shows discussion thread. If NXT was on another night or not on USA live they're wouldn't be much cause to bring it up, but cause WWE is trying to go to war with AEW with NXT, it makes sense to talk about why we think one show was better than the other.


Can’t there be a vs. Thread in NXT land then?

You can’t have a war if 75% of the people here are just not interested in the other side


----------



## MEMS

I’ll say this...it’s better than Raw.


----------



## Stormbringer

Blisstory said:


> Or we could just be looking for discussions with like minded people. I mean take off to the grocery store tomorrow and ask a random stranger if they liked AEW or NXT better last night and see what kinda stupid look you get. Im not saying there isnt some trolling being done but if people cant handle differing opinions on discussions, forums likely arent the best place to hang out.


But this isn't the NXT section. If you wanna talk NXT, go to the NXT section. Simple as that. This AEW, talk about Mox, Cody, Bucks, Y2J, Riho.

What's happening isn't differing opinions, it's trolling. Point your shit at them.


----------



## Beatles123

MEMS said:


> And you have poor reading comprehension. If you’ve read my posts I said I understand why he’s been so hot since quitting WWE. The WWE/Vince haters are foaming at the mouth over him because he is taking on the machine.


Not just that. He's perfected his character and is just really good at his craft now.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Blisstory said:


> Or we could just be looking for discussions with like minded people. I mean take off to the grocery store tomorrow and ask a random stranger if they liked AEW or NXT better last night and see what kinda stupid look you get. Im not saying there isnt some trolling being done but if people cant handle differing opinions on discussions, forums likely arent the best place to hang out.


There is a lot of trolling and ridiculous comments, more so than reasonable discussion which is sad.

This is a great time for wrestling.


----------



## MEMS

MrEvans said:


> But you can only be a star if MEMS thinks you have charisma and can work.
> MEMS is the authority on wrestling stars.


And I prefaced everything I’ve said with “in my opinion”. How old are you that you can’t handle a different opinion than your own?


----------



## The XL 2

At least AEWs top guys look like adults. Gargano and Cole have some of the worst looks in pro wrestling history, they legit look like Crockett enhancement guys. They look like they'd get bullied by high school freshmen, they're impossible to take seriously.


----------



## Lethal Evans

MEMS said:


> And I prefaced everything I’ve said with “in my opinion”. How old are you that you can’t handle a different opinion than your own?


Your post was contradictory as fuck. I tried asking you what makes a star and you literally said Cody isn't kayfabe a star - which is wrong. 

I notice you ignore my post with the genuine reasoning as to why you are wrong though. Nice touch.


----------



## MEMS

I can’t believe some of you guys were just expecting 100% positive feedback. Some of these reactions to legit critiques are funny and disturbing. 

Relax guys. Not everybody has to agree with you.


----------



## NXT Only

I forget who but there were posters in here watching Dynamite just to crap on what was happening


----------



## KrysRaw1

Saw mostly AEW. AEW put on a stellar show and exciting. Honestly, NXT was miles behind tonight. They looked desperate adding Finn. They will also add more talent im sure. Eventually NXT will be headlined by Cedric Alexander.


----------



## Lethal Evans

MEMS said:


> I can’t believe some of you guys were just expecting 100% positive feedback. Some of these reactions to legit critiques are funny and disturbing.
> 
> Relax guys. Not everybody has to agree with you.


No-one is expecting 100% positive feedback. A few AEW supporters have even commented on their criticisms etc.

But fucking WWEtards coming in "HURR-DURR CODY ISN'T A STAR KAYFABE!" 

"LOL THEIR ROSTER IS FULL OF NOBODIES"

and shit, strawman arguments about NXT is clearly going to invoke a negative response.


----------



## NXT Only

MEMS said:


> I can’t believe some of you guys were just expecting 100% positive feedback. Some of these reactions to legit critiques are funny and disturbing.
> 
> Relax guys. Not everybody has to agree with you.


I don’t think anyone cares about feedback honestly.

Some just want to discuss the storylines and matches. We don’t need critical reviews right now. This was literally step 1.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MEMS said:


> I can’t believe some of you guys were just expecting 100% positive feedback. Some of these reactions to legit critiques are funny and disturbing.
> 
> Relax guys. Not everybody has to agree with you.


Ah, the old - ‘they has no starzz and all are jobberzzz’

‘Lolzz guys, can’t take criticisms’


----------



## MEMS

MrEvans said:


> His in ring work isn't Styles/Omega/Bryan level, I'll agree there but it's not midcard tier. At least, not nowadays after his time in Japan/ROH I'd say.
> 
> Charisma I completely disagree. AEW has given him a new lease on life. He looks and feels like a big time player nowadays, sure that's part because of what he's doing but that's the reason why he's so energetic nowadays.
> 
> I agree he used to be mid-card in WWE, he was bland and quite boring. He's definitely a star in my opinion nowadays. Not the biggest, but he's up there.


I missed this. I’m getting a lot of replies. This is cool, you have your opinion and in my opinion I’m not seeing all these improvements. Kayfabe wise he’s still the same Cody I’ve been watching for over ten years. And I’ve said I understand people that dislike Vince/WWE are going to look at him differently now. 

Outside kayfabe I love what he’s done and respect the hell out of him.


----------



## Lethal Evans

MEMS said:


> I missed this. I’m getting a lot of replies. This is cool, you have your opinion and in my opinion I’m not seeing all these improvements. Kayfabe wise he’s still the same Cody I’ve been watching for over ten years. And I’ve said I understand people that dislike Vince/WWE are going to look at him differently now.
> 
> Outside kayfabe I love what he’s done and respect the hell out of him.


I'd honestly say - go watch a Cody Rhodes match from 2008 with Legacy and then watch Cody v Dustin from DoN.

Tell me there's no improvement.


----------



## MEMS

MrEvans said:


> No-one is expecting 100% positive feedback. A few AEW supporters have even commented on their criticisms etc.
> 
> But fucking WWEtards coming in "HURR-DURR CODY ISN'T A STAR KAYFABE!"
> 
> "LOL THEIR ROSTER IS FULL OF NOBODIES"
> 
> and shit, strawman arguments about NXT is clearly going to invoke a negative response.


So for me as a big wrestling fan, and having watched the entire show, I should not have come in here to post my opinion because it might upset some of you? You realize how pathetic that sounds?


----------



## KrysRaw1

MEMS said:


> I can’t believe some of you guys were just expecting 100% positive feedback. Some of these reactions to legit critiques are funny and disturbing.
> 
> Relax guys. Not everybody has to agree with you.


Noone in NXT can touch Jericho. Him by himself out-mics the whole brand, the Finns etc.. on that other brand. But have fun with the lack of story and no mic skills there. 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Lethal Evans

MEMS said:


> So for me as a big wrestling fan, and having watched the entire show, I should not have come in here to post my opinion because it might upset some of you? You realize how pathetic that sounds?


Where did I even say that?

I mocked the contradictory opinion you stated and one other ridiculous comment about the roster and the strawman arguments.

Nowhere did I say you shouldn't have come in here.

I simply stated that silly arguments that are almost troll are going to invoke a negative response.


----------



## utvolzac

bmack086 said:


> Because you know that guys like Ciampa, Gargano, Cole, and Balor will never amount to anything on the main roster, because they look like they’re in Junior High.
> .


Just out of curiosity, if you think those NXT guys look like junior high kids, what’s your opinion on the Young Bucks? Two guys who could easily be mistaken as cashiers at any random Hot Topic store.

Or better yet, how about the guy who fought Cody in the inaugural match that actually did look like a 14 year old boy who just stepped out of a Furries convention.

The last thing AEW should do is take shots at another companies physical size of their roster. Jack Swagger looked like Andre the Giant standing with the other AEW guys.


----------



## Kabraxal

NXT was decent... and Finn and Ciampa will help, but let’s not act like this current NXT is like what it was a few years ago and has the same level of trust and support to have merely decent shows against what AEW put out tonight. AEW put out a show that has me needing next Wednesday. NXT put out a show I enjoyed, but Finn Balor was the only real draw for wanting to watch live. 

Guess which I’ll be watching live and which is taped to watch after?


----------



## Lethal Evans

utvolzac said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you think those NXT guys look like junior high kids, what’s your opinion on the Young Bucks? Two guys who could easily be mistaken as cashiers at any random Hot Topic store.


This made me laugh.

But I agree - commenting on size is stupid.


----------



## NXT Only

So apparently Mox kidnapping Omega wasn’t DQ because Kenny wasn’t the legal man. 

Every ref calls the matches as they see fit according to TK


----------



## MEMS

MrEvans said:


> Where did I even say that?
> 
> I mocked the contradictory opinion you stated and one other ridiculous comment about the roster and the strawman arguments.
> 
> Nowhere did I say you shouldn't have come in here.
> 
> I simply stated that silly arguments that are almost troll are going to invoke a negative response.


Ha. Ok first stop using contradiction because I don’t think you know what it means. And saying the roster is thin is a ridiculous, trolling comment? This is where you’re at? C’mon guy. That just should not be that inflammatory. 

I’d like to add I haven’t once said the show sucked or Cody or anyone sucks. That immature shit has mostly come from the freaks feeling some idiotic animosity toward NXT.


----------



## NXT Only

God can we shut up about NXT in here. 

I’m watching now and these matches are good, glad Shayna is still the champ, her reign has been amazing IMO. 

But like damn it’s getting annoying


----------



## MEMS

Been fun. Good night AEW nuts. 

I’m glad people loved it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

MEMS said:


> Ha. Ok first stop using contradiction because I don’t think you know what it means. And saying the roster is thin is a ridiculous, trolling comment? This is where you’re at? C’mon guy. That just should not be that inflammatory.
> 
> I’d like to add I haven’t once said the show sucked or Cody or anyone sucks. That immature shit has mostly come from the freaks feeling some idiotic animosity toward NXT.


Why are you twisting what I'm saying lol? 

No, you haven't. Others have and that's why there are people popping off at them.


P.s saying Cody isn't a kayfabe star when he's a two time world champion, who's EVP of a company that's changing wrestling is most definitely contradictory.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I barely knew who Sammy Guevara was going into tonight, but he impressed me. I liked his heel work. Being in a stable with Jericho should be a positive for him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MEMS said:


> In my opinion and having watched his entire career, Cody Rhodes is not a star.


Who is a star in wrestling today to you?


His company is trending #1 on Twitter still, hours after the show. Before AEW, he couldn't keep his merch in stock at Hot Topic, they were selling out so fast. All without WWE's help.


----------



## TripleG

Just back from the show and I had a blast! 

The energy was incredible, and from what I've heard, it came off well on TV. Definitely a good start! 

I'll have to watch the broadcast just to see how it played on TV.


----------



## shandcraig

NXT Only said:


> So apparently Mox kidnapping Omega wasn’t DQ because Kenny wasn’t the legal man.
> 
> Every ref calls the matches as they see fit according to TK


No one gives a shit about the match,Its a throw away match for the end pay off


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TripleG said:


> Just back from the show and I had a blast!
> 
> The energy was incredible, and from what I've heard, it came off well on TV. Definitely a good start!
> 
> I'll have to watch the broadcast just to see how it played on TV.


Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

shandcraig said:


> No one gives a shit about the match,Its a throw away match for the end pay off


6 man tags are trash, which is WWE's go to.

Hope the only time AEW does these are to book crazy endings like this one. No one cares who wins them.


----------



## SAMCRO

MJF needs a new finisher, everything else is perfect about the guy.


----------



## NXT Only

shandcraig said:


> No one gives a shit about the match,Its a throw away match for the end pay off


Some were asking why is wasn’t a DQ


----------



## imthegame19

Kabraxal said:


> NXT was decent... and Finn and Ciampa will help, but let’s not act like this current NXT is like what it was a few years ago and has the same level of trust and support to have merely decent shows against what AEW put out tonight. AEW put out a show that has me needing next Wednesday. NXT put out a show I enjoyed, but Finn Balor was the only real draw for wanting to watch live.
> 
> Guess which I’ll be watching live and which is taped to watch after?


Tonight's AEW show felt like a big deal with big production and show felt very fast pace. It felt like an A top notch wrestling show should. NXT was like a solid Takeover show. But felt like a C show. It didn't seem like it was as special or big as AEW. Tonight was a huge win for AEW.


----------



## V-Trigger

NXT Only said:


> Some were asking why is wasn’t a DQ


Because Kenny wasn't the legal man and Tony Khan has explained that it's up to the ref.

Yet to see WWE with camera cuts as good as this one.


----------



## NXT Only

V-Trigger said:


> Because Kenny wasn't the legal man and Tony Khan has explained that it's up to the ref.


I said this and then he told me no one gives a shit then I explained why I told him and then you said what I said


----------



## emerald-fire

That was a really good episode from start to finish. I'm really looking forward to next week.


----------



## Lethal Evans

V-Trigger said:


> Yet to see WWE with camera cuts as good as this one.


Despite being quite a goofy trope (wrestler behind another one, acting like they aren't aware of the crowd letting them know there's a rival behind them) it was executed excellently and a genuine "oh shit" moment in worry for Kenny.


----------



## emerald-fire

V-Trigger said:


> Yet to see WWE with camera cuts as good as this one.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

AEW still trending on twitter 3 hours after the first airing ended, NXT is not.


----------



## Beatles123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179574335377412096
ARBY'S IS ALL ELITE YALL! :lenny


----------



## Lethal Evans

Beatles123 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179574335377412096
> ARBY'S IS ALL ELITE YALL! :lenny


ARBY'S IS ALL ELITE WITH ALL MEAT

@Ace was correct. 2k posts.


----------



## Mordecay

V-Trigger said:


> Because Kenny wasn't the legal man and Tony Khan has explained that it's up to the ref.


Still a stupid reason, even in NJPW that would be a DQ


----------



## Lethal Evans

Mordecay said:


> Still a stupid reason, even in NJPW that would be a DQ


Clearly building towards an Earl Hebner retirement angle where he fights Cody in a retirement notice on a pole match at Wrestlema-

Sorry, wrong company.


-


Nah, it was odd - some further explanation should hopefully come from it


----------



## Kabraxal

The Inbred Goatman said:


> AEW still trending on twitter 3 hours after the first airing ended, NXT is not.


Honestly, NXT will need more returns of guys like Nakamura, Owens, and every tag team to get back to peak again. Balor is a great start.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*My Live Review*

Just came back from the show, had a blast. Very, very solid show. Pushed some things forward, didn't rely on some big mega surprise. Swaggie coming in is interesting, not sure if it was a necessary acquisition. But, at least Jericho has a heater and that heater has some credibility (former WWE guy, MMA currently and size compared to the rest of the roster), so that's that.

- Sammy looked good in defeat, loved Cody not beating him with a finisher; Got the clear message that Guevara was a talented young asshole, Cody and Jericho are on a collision course, a little Macho Man/Elizabeth magic from Brandi that I really appreciated

- I am beyond shocked Riho beat Nyla, my personal pop of the night; One botch that would've been a big moment (I think Riho messed up back dropping Nyla but the crowd still escalated in reaction by the end); Nakazawa getting powerbomed was hilarious and Kenny comng to "make the save" seemed like a nice little endorsement and continuity for the women

- Totally disappointed Mox didn't come through the crowd like DoN or Shield days cause my seats would've put me right there within arms length plus I was expecting him to brawl with Kenny in my section but they went into the player tunnel

- The only real big gap in logic I saw was Cutler selling his ankle but tapping to MJF's armbar but if that's his finisher then nevermind

- Very interesting how it looked like production was rushing to get to the main event following Riho's win, as she was shuffled by a worker through the tunnel; Could've been legit or could've been a "television time remaining" bit 

- Going in I expected huge brawl between the main event guys and then Mox shows up at the very end, but what we got was a nice surprise

- Not sure what to make of Jericho's new stable, but those are a good collection of guys nonetheless; Jericho the veteran superstar World Champion thinking he's bigger than the company, Sammy the future star, Santana and Ortiz the ruthless tag team with Swaggie as a heater; Dustin coming out was so quick that I'm just now processing it; My friend (who kept comparing tonight's vibe to the WCW glory days) suggested this to be AEW's nWo and I gave him a sick death stare 

- Bonus matches were Darby vs Cima pre-show, Lucha Bros, Angelico & Evans vs Best Friends & Private Party/Bea & Penelope vs Britt & Allie/SCU vs Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus & Marko as post-show; They were all harmless fun but people did not give a fuck about the women's, lots of people talking to each othere and not watching, myself included

- Overall score would be an 8.75/10; No big NUCLEAR moment and an overall solid opening show to push stories forward; Very surprised it wasn't a bunch of kickout of finisher spamfests as things looked to be laid out smartly; Only my 5th ever live show but easily the best as I hadn't been to one since late 2012 with Raw; Definitely not Capital Punishment; Only two or three pockets of empty seats besides the hard cam section; Felt like a big family atmosphere and an important happening; DVR'd the show and am watching it now

- Bummed out MJF didn't shit all over my Caps, Nats or Mystics; Kenny (who is absolutely JACKED in person) & Bucks (so awesome seeing Nick's hot tag live) basically did a BTE skit during commercial before Jericho, Santana & Ortiz came out; General consensus in my section was that Aubrey Edwards will/should be AEW World Champ by 2021 as she ran off Jericho's group like Sting did the nWo in 97 :lmao

- And finally, very proud to be a wrestling fan


----------



## NXT Only

MrEvans said:


> Clearly building towards an Earl Hebner retirement angle where he fights Cody in a retirement notice on a pole match at Wrestlema-
> 
> Sorry, wrong company.
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> Nah, it was odd - some further explanation should hopefully come from it


Lmao


----------



## Mordecay

I will say this, I was watching both shows side by side and for what I've seen both shows were pretty good, but I still feel the same way about both companies:

AEW has the better top of the card and tag teams
NXT has a better midcard and blows away their womens division
AEW felt more major league with the bigger building 
NXT had the better surprises with Ciampa and Balor

All and all it will be a fun competition, but I must say that I felt exhausted halfway through the shows, and this is just week one, can't imagine how it will be in the weeks and months to go.


----------



## Beatles123

DGenerationMC said:


> *My Live Review*
> 
> Just came back from the show, had a blast. Very, very solid show. Pushed some things forward, didn't rely on some big mega surprise. Swaggie coming in is interesting, not sure if it was a necessary acquisition. But, at least Jericho has a heater and that heater has some credibility (former WWE guy, MMA currently and size compared to the rest of the roster), so that's that.
> 
> - Sammy looked good in defeat, loved Cody not beating him with a finisher; Got the clear message that Guevara was a talented young asshole, Cody and Jericho are on a collision course, a little Macho Man/Elizabeth magic from Brandi that I really appreciated
> 
> - I am beyond shocked Riho beat Nyla, my personal pop of the night; One botch that would've been a big moment (I think Riho messed up back dropping Nyla but the crowd still escalated in reaction by the end); Nakazawa getting powerbomed was hilarious and Kenny comng to "make the save" seemed like a nice little endorsement and continuity for the women
> 
> -Totally disappointed Mox didn't come through the crowd like DoN or Shield days cause my seats would've put me right there within arms length plus I was expecting him to brawl with Kenny in my section but they went into the player tunnel
> 
> - The only real big gap in logic I saw was Cutler selling his ankle but tapping to MJF's armbar
> 
> - Going in I expected huge brawl between the main event guys and then Mox shows up at the very end, but what we got was a nice surprise
> 
> - Not sure what to make of Jericho's new stable, but those aree a good collection of guys nonetheless; Jericho the veteran superstar World Champion, Sammy the future star, Santana and Ortiz the ruthless tag team with Swaggie as a heater; My friend suggested this to be AEW's nWo and I gave him a sick death stare
> 
> - Bonus matches were Darby vs Cima pre-show, Lucha Bros, Angelico & Evans vs Best Friends & Private Party/Bea & Penelope vs Britt & Allie/SCU vs Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus & Marko as post-show; They weree all harmless fun but people did not give a fuck about the women's
> 
> - Overall score would be an 8.5/10; No big NUCLEAR moment and an overall solid opening show to push stories forward; Very surprised it wasn't a bunch of kickout of finisher spamfests as things looked to be laid out smartly; Only my 5th ever live show but easily the best as I hadn't been to one since late 2012 with Raw; Definitely not Capital Punishment; Only two or three pockets of empty seats besides the hard cam section; Felt like a big family atmosphere and an important happening; DVR'd the show and am watching it now
> 
> - And finally, very proud to be a wrestling fan


Was the crowd as FUCKING NUTS as it came across on TV because damn!


----------



## V-Trigger

emerald-fire said:


>


That was quite good as well.


----------



## TripleG

Beatles123 said:


> Was the crowd as FUCKING NUTS as it came across on TV because damn!


I was there and yeah, the crowd was fucking nuts all night. 

I was amazed at how over most of the wrestlers were.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Thought it was a very good show overall minus the women's match. 

I'll never put myself through that torture again. 

Hager looks like a beast alfa male when you put him on AEW's roster my god lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Beatles123 said:


> Was the crowd as FUCKING NUTS as it came across on TV because damn!


Absolutely, I could tell people wanted this show to be good and AEW to be an success. Felt the ground rumbling multiple times from people around the arena stomping. Surreal feeling. Didn't freak out as many times as my friend did but that's because I was too busy looking around to take the experience in. I'm watching on TV right now and it's about as close as it was in the arena as you can get apart from actually being there.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

V-Trigger said:


>


That's a fucking squad right there.


----------



## DGenerationMC

More notes:

- My friend and I marked the fuck out for Jay and Silent Bob; Jason Mewes was wandering around aimlessly near our section multiple times

- Scorpio Sky is destined to be a singles star and his Obama impression proves it

- I couldn't resist making a Trump joke when Swaggie was hugging up on the former LAX

- Page/PAC was fine, very serviceable; Thought we were getting it at Full Gear so I can't really complain, just was expecting a little more explosiveness but on the other side, it's a TV match not PPV

- Legit thought PAC's song was the same as Nitro's in the dying days of WCW

- My friend is Puerto Rican and was bemused at best with my Trump joke, kept trying to start a Cero Miedo chant until I told him to stop so we're even plus he kept bothering people around us showing them NXT updates with which no one was really impressed with


----------



## Prosper

When Moxley hit the Dirty Deeds on Omega through that glass table, I almost lost it. I'm so glad AEW delivered and looks to continue to do so. I really hope they pull a FAT rating.




DGenerationMC said:


> Three more notes:
> 
> - My friend and I marked the fuck out for Jay and Silent Bob; Jason Mewes around wandering aimless near our section multiple times
> 
> *- Scorpio Sky is destined to be a singles star and his Obama impression proves it*
> 
> - I couldn't resist making a Trump joke when Swaggie was hugging up on the former LAX


That Obama impression had me cracking the fuck up lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

AEW not putting up clips on YouTube, I think that's ultimately the right decision, you want people to watch the TV show.


----------



## kuja killer

curious, did anyone notice early during the 1st match there was a person in the front row with a sign "vince fears ratings" ?? I thought that was funny.


----------



## Stormbringer

kuja killer said:


> curious, did anyone notice early during the 1st match there was a person in the front row with a sign "vince fears ratings" ?? I thought that was funny.


Those signs were a dime a dozen back 12 and 23 years ago.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Amazing show !!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Stormbringer said:


> Those signs were a dime a dozen back 12 and 23 years ago.


Legit counted 25 signs in the crowd and couldn't help but think about how many it would've been 20 years ago. Tonight's signs were hella small too.


----------



## DJ Punk

Good show. I actually watched almost all of it except the women's match.

Ending it with a Jack Swagger return though was kind of...meh. Never liked the dude tbh.

Should have ended it with the Moxley/Omega spot imo.


----------



## V-Trigger

DJ Punk said:


> Good show. I actually watched almost all of it except the women's match.
> 
> Ending it with a Jack Swagger return though was kind of...meh. Never liked the dude tbh.
> 
> Should have ended it with the Moxley/Omega spot imo.


Do yourself a favor and watch the womens match. Got over huge in the building.


----------



## DGenerationMC

V-Trigger said:


> Do yourself a favor and watch the womens match. Got over huge in the building.


Even with that blown spot. Massive respect for performers and the crowd as things still managed to get huge reactions in the closing stretch.


----------



## toontownman

Well this is going to be fun. From watching both shows Wednesday nights is going to be a treat. There is certainly potential in AEW but for me tonights show was far from stellar. 

A major win for AEW to snare a TSN deal in Canada, this will get eyes on it like mine that probably wouldn't have gone out of my way to find a stream every week.

Some thoughts:

- I came into this semi cold so a few of the faces, characters and feuds are new. It will take a bit of time to get any investment as I had none in any matches. 

- The episode looked a million bucks, some nice WCW homage with the stage and entrance. I think for me the two highlights were the quality of the presentation/filming and the commentary. 

- There seemed to be a lot of nerves tonight, which should be expected, some nervous botches in almost every match. 

- I have ton of respect for Cody for the route he took and what he has put into making this happen. I know this won't go down well but I was looking forward to seeing him wrestle again but thought he looked laboured and slow and the first match bored me, although it picked up a little near the end. Sammy was nervous and the diving spot on Brandi was a bit silly as she was in line with where Cody was diving the whole time, he would have seen all the way. If she is going to be pulled in the way pull her in the way from actually not already being in the way. Likewise Cody's selling the incident after was weird. 

- Great to see Pac back again and Hangman looked great, this was my favourite match of the night. Hangman obviously is the star of this brand in waiting. Enjoyed the reaction of pac after almost slipping on the rope to keep the botch streak of every match going. 

- I found it hard to take Rhios offence seriously considering her size and frame in comparison to Rose. Never stopped people cheering Rey Mysterio fighting the likes of Kane and Big Show though.

- Bucks are obviously complete money and even though he is a complete mess and looks a wreck Jericho is still Jericho and I will take that all day. A bit like Piper, he will always have it because he is so damn innovative in what he does with his character and on the mic.

- There was some cringe in the Jay and Silent Bob segment and the SCU segment (thank you Lucha Bros. for saving that) that came across a bit cheap and nasty TNA. They probably should avoid panning out over sections of empty seats before then telling us its a complete sell out too!

- The Moxley run in was completely stupid unfortunately, as already talked about here.. how can it not be a DQ, I don't care what they conveniently make up. If that was the plan the commentators should have been all over explaining it or if the rules or different in AEW that should have been presented to fans. Also he clearly hurt himself more than Omega who really barely got damaged through the coffee table, not sure why it would have taken 10 minutes to get back up and help his buddies getting slaughtered in the ring. This was an unfortunately moment but we have lived through worse in WWE! 
- I always thought Swagger was underrated so I am interested in what he does, on the outset its a weak surprise but I think he could turn into a big asset. 

- Great crowd and I expect it was a hell of an experience to be there but Cody could have murdered a kitten, slapped a nun and pissed on the crowd and people would have cheered. It was a momentous night but the crowd weren't there to judge. Having watched both shows tonight if the two shows tonight were reversed the internet would have completely pissed on NXT. I much preferred the wrestling on NXT but again that feels more like home and the investment in wrestlers in AEW will take time. 

It is a shiny new toy and a beacon of hope for anyone anti WWE or just craving something different. The crowds will sustain. I didn't see anything new or must see tonight but just like WCW, it is an alternative and chance to see those that leave WWE and increasingly some new faces over time. The top end of the card is good, the bottom will take some time to build but they have the platform, the money and they have a fanbase that will give them time.


----------



## Stellar

Pretty solid show.

There was a person or two that I recognized from elsewhere. Maybe from the old TNA days, in the same role. The older guys that have a job backstage, but they are also sent out there to break up a fight. Like when Jericho attacked Cody and the Lucha Bros/SCU brawl. Not Malenko, it was two other guys.

Anyway, really enjoyed Tony Schiavone. Between him and Jericho being clean shaven with the long hair, that was flashbacks to the 90s.

Riho winning was the right choice.

PAC vs. Hangman Page, my favorite match of the night.

Moxley needs to find a better way of putting his opponents through things because his back seems to get most of the damage. :lol

Hager officially in AEW, awesome!

AEW has some things to iron out with the commercial placement and such but i'm sure that will improve as weeks go by.

Looking forward to the tag team tournament.


----------



## EMGESP

NXT has to up their production levels. It looks like they are wrestling in school gyms compared to AEW. Production values matter.


----------



## V-Trigger

EMGESP said:


> NXT has to up their production levels. It looks like they are wrestling in school gyms compared to AEW. Production values matter.


Vince has to be losing his mind right now. You bet your ass that they're gone from Full Sail in January.


----------



## Raye

The show definitely didn't go without its flaws, but that's to be expected. I thought it was a really fun show and it was probably the easiest 2 hours of wrestling I've sat through in a really long time.

*Negatives for me:* Commentary seemed confused with commercial breaks at time. I was watching the stream where there were no cuts to commercials and the viewing experience was really awkward. Maybe that's why it was like that. Jericho grabbing a microphone in the beginning of the show and not really cutting a promo was weird, and also him forgetting the belt in the ring was weird. I think there were quite a few botches in the matches, but understandable if some people got nervous. The Cutler/MJF match was really weird to me. Cutler had a botch in the beginning and the ending, I couldn't tell if he botched again and actually hurt himself or if that was the planned finish. However, the biggest negative for me was feeling like there just wasn't really much in between matches. I think some backstage stuff is definitely needed, or some in-ring segments. Something is needed to help the show flow a bit better. Oh, and Britt on commentary was awful lmao, she added nothing and she seemed like she did not want to be there.

*Positives:* Sammy's stock rose tonight, BIG TIME. Great match vs Cody and he was in the closing segment of the show. It'll really be interested if those group of guys are in some sort of faction together. Pac/Page was a really good match, and it was a much better match than either guy has had in their time with the company so far. I thought the Mox/Omega stuff was good, but there should've been a spot to knock the referee down before it, that's the only slight complaint. The Mox spot through the glass table made it a lot more memorable than just a clean 6-man tag match. Also whoever made the call on commentary about not knowing there was a VIP section, that was gold. Nick wreaking havoc in the Main Event was great, reminds me of that match where Cesaro popped the fuck off. I initially didn't carry much interest in seeing Hager, but damn he fills a void. Dude is huge, and with the added MMA credentials, he feels more badass than before. It'll be interesting how he's incorporated into the show moving forward. Seeing Dustin come out for the save was great too, glad he's sticking around a bit longer.

Also, just for reference, *here's a list of talent that we did NOT see tonight (men's):* Chuck Taylor, Trent, CIMA, Darby Allin, Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, Marko Stunt, Kip Sabian, Orange Cassidy, Peter Avalon, Shawn Spears, Sonny Kiss, and The Dark Order. 

Pretty impressive to me that some of their most/more over acts like Darby, Jungle Express, and Orange Cassidy weren't on the show, and they still managed to have a good show. It'll also feel really fresh when we see some of these guys next week.


----------



## EMGESP

toontownman said:


> Well this is going to be fun. From watching both shows Wednesday nights is going to be a treat. There is certainly potential in AEW but for me tonights show was far from stellar.


The lack of 20 minute opening promos automatically makes AEW a better show than Raw lol. Anyways, the biggest thing for me was the unpredictable nature in a lot of these matches. Never thought Rhio would have won.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## DGenerationMC

toontownman said:


> TThe Moxley run in was completely stupid unfortunately, as already talked about here.. how can it not be a DQ, I don't care what they conveniently make up. If that was the plan the commentators should have been all over explaining it or if the rules or different in AEW that should have been presented to fans. Also he clearly hurt himself more than Omega who really barely got damaged through the coffee table, not sure why it would have taken 10 minutes to get back up and help his buddies getting slaughtered in the ring. This was an unfortunately moment but we have lived through worse in WWE!


I was legit expecting Mox and Omega to brawl into the streets of DC until the glass table spot.


----------



## Brother_T

I really digged the dark grey ring with no logo's. The tarp was cool and not overbearing. The set was near perfect. Just enough appeal without going overboard. I got home in time and saw the main event and noticed there was no colored lighting blurring the crowd and I was ecstatic. I was like yes they finally get it, but I saw the replay and they had the colored lighting for all the other matches. The yellow lighting wasn't that bad but I prefer what's always made wrestling great and that's no stupid lighting. i just wonder why they had the lighting off for the main event, but on for the rest of the show. Are they afraid the crowd won't be into the other matches where there's less star power?

The matches were good, some good moves, and kept it where they weren't trying to outdo themselves. It's been awhile where I actually felt the moves and cared about the match progressing. I'd like to see more psychology though. The promotion has such a relax feel to it. So much veteranship to lead the way. Tony Schiavone is a great commentator, his voice just seemed to help the show progress.

Things they can work on is get the audio to the wrestlers music on WWE's level. Getting the music pop to translate over to TV is very important and you could barely hear the wrestlers music. The audience was great and the amount there will bold well for TV viewership imo.


----------



## CM Buck

Just some quick thoughts

Cody vs Sammy was great. Well until Cody stole will ospreys move! His worse than buddy Murphy eh @Ace  no but seriously I loved it Sammy looked good, Cody delivered and it gave me a chance to make fun of Ace who despises when wrestlers steal moves. Good build after for gear

Mjf was great and I loved the turnbuckle cam

Nyla vs riho holy shit did that over deliver

Pac vs page was great but Pac just outshone page. It was so obvious. Page is light years away from carrying any company

The main event was good and I enjoyed the post match stuff. I have one glaring question though. How was moxley attacking omega not a disqualification?


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Just watched the re-run since I missed the earlier Live.

- Seeing and hearing Tony Schiavone back announcing for a wrestling company is just so surreal for me in 2019. Like sure I can watch all of the old WCW episodes on the WWE Network but whenever I thought he'd never announce in wrestling again, here it is and he's doing it.
- Nothing to say about Cody as he's been consistent so far.
- Sammy Guevara is like an annoying pest for me that has to be swatted away but to give credit where credit is due, he's got a great future ahead of him. If there's anything about him I noticed way way before this was he's probably related to Jordi. :lmao
- MJF was already my favorite in the roster and he just proved why. Brandon Cutler isn't someone I see who'd be contending for championships but I think he'll have some kind of a gatekeeper role.
- The Tag Team title tournament is one way to make things interesting for that division. I hope to see Angelico/Jack Evans some time soon.
- Scorpio Sky does a good Obama impersonation with Daniels and Kazarian as his Secret Service. :lmao
- PAC always amazes me with his high-flying, was lucky enough to see him do the Red/Black Arrow live back in one of their tours in Manila when he was still with the WWE. I liked Hangman Page's run back in NJPW but I think there's still more room to grow for him in AEW.
- Was rooting for Riho to win the Women's championship and she got it. So happy for her. Nyla Rose vs. Michael Nakazawa could happen.
- The Elite vs. Jericho with Santana/Ortiz was kind of rushed for me and hearing the words "with TV time remaining" was a throwback for me.
- Seeing Mox was a surprise and it was good to see him back, Mox vs. Omega is gonna be really violent.
- Pretty sure that should have been a DQ when Jon Moxley interfered, I love the ref's leniency or did the ref commit a botch? I don't know for sure. :lmao
- Jake Hager doing wrestling moves is really awesome despite being away from wrestling and doing MMA, I guess he's allowed to do Bellator and AEW at the same time probably like what Bobby Lashley did in TNA back then. I did hear somewhere that he did wrestle after WWE but I'm going to search for that later.
- I see Jericho forming some kind of faction to counter The Elite some time in the future and to whoever who threw that wiener in the ring while that was kind of funny I hope people wouldn't throw shit in the ring because that would reek so much of WCW.
- What a good first episode of AEW on TNT, looking forward to the upcoming weeks. AEW is going to go on some growing pains and that's expected of an upstart company. I wish them all the best.


----------



## V-Trigger

Tony implied that the winner of certain match next week would face Jericho on the TV show for the Championship before Full Gear.


----------



## iarwain

Just having the pyro made them look classy and WWE look cheap.

This was the first AEW show I've seen, but I think I enjoyed it more than any other wrestling show in a long time.


----------



## NXT Only

We repeat 

Omega was not the legal man and the ref used his discretion to decide against a DQ.


----------



## jpickens

Loved it it reminded me of what was good about WCW ( before Hogan and company ruined it ) Kind of feel bad for NXT maybe they can move it to Thursday.


----------



## Raye

NXT put on a great show as well. However, the problem with NXT is they tried to so hard to counter program AEW, that they had to put out a TakeOver-like card. A world, tag, and women's title match? It's not a sustainable format moving forward. AEW managed to put on a great tv-style show (albeit they had their flaws, as any first time tv show would, and as any wrestling show usually does) without the need for such a card. To me, what AEW accomplished tonight was far more impressive, despite both shows being pretty fantastic.


----------



## Beatles123

Tony says Hager was signed already for a really long time :hmm Who else has he got?


----------



## Raye

Imagine next week, Cain Valesquez is the response The Elite have to combat Hager. Would make sense seeing as Cody has teamed with Cain and they've had a chance to build a relationship. I'm just fantasising here, but I wouldn't entirely rule it out.


----------



## Ace

TommyWCECM said:


> Just some quick thoughts
> 
> Cody vs Sammy was great. Well until Cody stole will ospreys move! His worse than buddy Murphy eh @Ace  no but seriously I loved it Sammy looked good, Cody delivered and it gave me a chance to make fun of Ace who despises when wrestlers steal moves. Good build after for gear
> 
> Mjf was great and I loved the turnbuckle cam
> 
> Nyla vs riho holy shit did that over deliver
> 
> Pac vs page was great but Pac just outshone page. It was so obvious. Page is light years away from carrying any company
> 
> The main event was good and I enjoyed the post match stuff. I have one glaring question though. How was moxley attacking omega not a disqualification?


 Everyone uses a damn cutter... it's like the new superkick.


----------



## Raye

Sooooooo, has it hit anyone that we finally don't have to wait 1-3 months for our next dose of AEW? Thank god we only have to wait until next Wednesday.


----------



## Ace

DGenerationMC said:


> I was legit expecting Mox and Omega to brawl into the streets of DC until the glass table spot.


 I hope they do some fights like that which end up with someone being thrown into water near the arena :sodone


----------



## Beatles123

Tony says he wouldnt mind them throwing more wieners at Chris XD


----------



## Ace

Raye said:


> Sooooooo, has it hit anyone that we finally don't have to wait 1-3 months for our next dose of AEW? Thank god we only have to wait until next Wednesday.


2.2k posts in the thread.

I can't remember the last time I saw a thread this active for a weekly show.

I hope they keep it coming and find stories to get people excited and interested for the next week.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

that's the big debut? personality vacuum Jack Thwagger? :lol


----------



## Beatles123

I'm living in a time where wrestling is cool for fans again in stead of torture...THANK YOU, GOD! :banderas


----------



## Raye

Ace said:


> 2.2k posts in the thread.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I saw a thread this active for a weekly show.
> 
> I hope they keep it coming and find stories to get people excited and interested for the next week.


You and me both. Do they have anything announced for next weeks show other than Young Bucks/Private Party? I can definitely see another quarter final match taking place on the show, and I would be shocked if we didn't see Hager in some sort of capacity.


----------



## Death Rider

Raye said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.2k posts in the thread.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I saw a thread this active for a weekly show.
> 
> I hope they keep it coming and find stories to get people excited and interested for the next week.
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both. Do they have anything announced for next weeks show other than Young Bucks/Private Party? I can definitely see another quarter final match taking place on the show, and I would be shocked if we didn't see Hager in some sort of capacity.
Click to expand...

Moxley vs spears is announced too


----------



## CM Buck

Ace said:


> Everyone uses a damn cutter... it's like the new superkick.


So as long as he doesn't use it regularly you won't call him an njpw clone like you do buddy?


----------



## Ace

TommyWCECM said:


> So as long as he doesn't use it regularly you won't call him an njpw clone like you do buddy?


 You know it, stop being obtuse.


----------



## ellthom

I actually fell asleep during the show last night. I just cannot keep up with you kids and staying up late, this old man needs to sleep lol. 

But I did watch the rest this morning. Great show overall. Certainly room for improvement, wasnt perfect. I am certainly down to give it another go after the way it went of the air. So it has my attention. Not sure i'll be watching it live 1AM every week. I cannot physically do it


----------



## MontyCora

Moxley put Omega through a (candy)glass coffee table with his new elevated DDT thing.

If you weren't a fan of that, you probably don't like wrestling.


----------



## Aedubya

Excellent show
Everyone deserves great credit

Why was Spears not out at the end with the bad guys though?

They shouldn't have advertised Mix being there , spoiled a massive surprise

So, is Omega only creepy crazy in the YouTube packages? It didn't make sense him coming out to aid Riho


----------



## CM Buck

Ace said:


> You know it, stop being obtuse.


Duly noted. No more fun at your expense


----------



## Aedubya

TwistedLogic said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179547274386509825<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


Bumping this

In hindsight the crowd bought into this match, great pops throughout 
Arguably the biggest cheers of the night



bradatar said:


> TwistedLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179547274386509825<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I predicted that. That’s not a match an American crowd is going to get behind. Maybe not any crowd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Really!?!?!?

Show your workings


----------



## ellthom

< moved to appropriate topic>

Wrong thread


----------



## ElTerrible

The most impressive part was the camera work. There have been sloppy moments and lots of missed spots on the PPVs, but this went very smooth. 

Omega vs. Moxley is the obvious PPV money match for AEW. They need to play mind games for a while. This feud has so much potential.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

TheLooseCanon said:


> Honestly, I might be done with WWE. I've lost all interest in the entire roster, and a returning Punk won't even get me excited, due to the lame feuds he'll have.
> 
> All I ever wanted was this. WCW back. Tony, TNT, Rhodes, TV-14, edge. It doesn't hurt that they got potentially the biggest wrestler this generation (Moxley).


I really agree with this especially the first half I was talking to my wife while the show was still on about just about being done with WWE. She even said immediately that AEW had a nice crowd and there was no tarp like WWE often does. 



Beatles123 said:


> That was hands down better than any single RAW the past year.
> 
> PROVE ME WRONG!


I'd say it was better than any Raw since the Festival of Friendship.


----------



## greasykid1

Decent episode of pro wrestling TV from AEW. Though I wouldn't call anything on the show groundbreaking or even singling itself out as something different to WWE.

They have a different roster and the ring apron isn't LEDs. Apart from that, this could have been a WWE product. In a way, that's a compliment, as the production value is right up there from day 1 ... but if people are tuning in to get an alternative to the WWE style of TV show, I think disappointment is on the cards.


----------



## Aedubya

rberg922 said:


> I was really hoping JR would settle into his commentating duties, but he's constantly fumbling or pausing to think of someone's name. Not something you want on a weekly basis.


Was it just me or did he complain about the pace of the PAC v Hangman match??

It was seconds after returning from the commercial break ****FACEPALM****

He should know better or someone needs to remind him when they are on/off air



JRL said:


> Britt Baker sounds so bored.


Didn't she ? She hardly spoke at all
Not a good evening work from her


----------



## EmbassyForever

great show. cant wait for next week.


----------



## Shaun_27

Very good show. Better than expected and that's because they cut the stuff I don't like (such as hardcore wrestling, silly characters and unfunny comedy). The production also improved although the pyro was hit and miss. This is going to sound stupid, but could they play explosive noises through the TV? I've made it no secret I've been unsure of what AEW actually is, but if they keep this up I'm excited. Very excited to see Jericho vs Cody and Moxley vs Omega, so job done!


----------



## Freelancer

I thought this was a great first show for them. In my opinion, this was better than any episode of RAW or Smackdown in the last 10 years. WWE typically puts me to sleep when i tune in, but AEW had my full attention the entire 2 hours. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Soul Rex

I don't like their roster much, i am gonna be honest, it's just not good enough.

However, it was a freaking good show, specially when you compare to WWE.


----------



## 304418

Some thoughts on this amazing show:

I’m okay with the set being basically the same as the PPV’s. AEW does not have the history of using completely different sets every month. Unlike WWE, which used to in the Attitude & Ruthless Aggression eras and nowadays everything is boring in that promotion because everything is the same, even Wrestlemania this past year. It’s not necessary for AEW to make a new interesting set for every show. It means that they can focus on more important stuff.

I’m also digging the match graphics. And the pyro. And that promos aren’t delivered in the ring unless it’s part of a post match interview.

Midmatch commercials. I do have to respect AEW for trying to avoid them as much as possible, and they structured the show in a way to do that. The TSN feed though did not show picture in picture, so this is a problem for me. Midmatch commercials shouldn’t exist in this day and age, and commercials during a wrestling show should be extremely limited, like in every other sport. Maybe AEW did advocate for that, and TNT wasn't having it. It’s possible; I’m not privy to how negotiations worked. But that’s why I suggested before that they should place sponsorships around the ring to help with that. Have sponsorships on the ring mat, on the ring aprons, on the ring posts, on the barricade, on the minitron, even have sponsorships on the tights of certain stars. Or have certain matches be sponsored. There have to be sponsors who are okay with tv-14 wrestling. Otherwise, keep them short like the MJF-Cutler match.

Interesting that there is a win/loss record for trios matches. It was stated by the Young Bucks that there would be no six man belts, but there’s a difference between trios and six man belts.

VINCE FEARS RATINGS = LOL

Did someone in production seriously mess up Nyla Rose’s W/L entrance plate?!?

They used mood lighting for most of the show, except for the main event. Consistency here, all or none. I think no mood light would be better, but it's up to them.

Too much cutting to the crowd during matches, to the point that it fuels and gives validity to Vince Russo’s conspiracy theory that WWE and AEW are secretly working together. Cutting to the crowd to see their reactions during a match is a common thing on WWE tv and I have no idea why AEW would want to emulate that. Their camera work was stellar all evening, so the constant crowd shots were puzzling. Keep the camera focused on the action in the ring and ringside!!!

So how do interferences work in AEW? Because the match wasn’t considered a no DQ match, and it was not declared a no contest either as the match kept going after Moxley’s involvement.

The Moxley-Omega brawl and the brawl at the end of the show were nostalgic. Never thought I’d see that stuff in American wrestling ever again. That’s as much of a part of wrestling as the matches, promos, and storylines are.

Jake Hager is here! And he looks like a star!

The ending made me want to see a Wargames match between both sides.


----------



## EMGESP

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> that's the big debut? personality vacuum Jack Thwagger? :lol


Yet the crowd popped for him. We need to realize that we can't always judge a wrestler based on how they were booked in WWE. For all we know Jake's run in AEW can be interesting. Also, AEW desperately needed some bigger guys.


----------



## NXT Only

If AEW gets guys we know then they’re recycling WWE talent. 

If they get guys we dont then they’re geeks and guys hate their roster 

Can’t please everyone.


----------



## Asuka842

Moxiey is awesome.

They're treating Pac as a star, as they should.

All hail Riho, seeing her tonight made me even more sad for Asuka and Kairi on the MR.

The six man tag was fun.


----------



## BlackieDevil

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> *However, I'd :mark: hard if they further stick it to Vince by scooping up Jim Johnston for songs.*


Why didn't they?

You guys were going to think this show was great regardless of what happened.


----------



## Geeee

BlackieDevil said:


> Why didn't they?


I think The Elite like this kind of music TBH. The Young Bucks theme and The Elite theme are two of the worst songs on the program...


----------



## bradatar

@Ace; almost to 2200 now good call.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Geeee said:


> I think The Elite like this kind of music TBH. The Young Bucks theme and The Elite theme are two of the worst songs on the program...


Jim just made PCOs theme for ROH. I think Jim working with ROH is mostly likely the reason.


----------



## hypnobitch

I thought the debut was solid. 
It was well paced and there was variety which has long been severely lacking on WWE products. 

I enjoyed PAC vs Hangman Page the most but there was nothing awful. 

I think they have some good personalities that they can grow and expand on. 

I liked the fresh look and feel , it had a more traditional old school presentation which I thought was a winning formula that did not need to be fixed by WWE and their generic presentations. 

It left me looking forwards to seeing more which is more than I can say for anything WWE these days. 

So far so good.


----------



## BlackieDevil

Geeee said:


> I think The Elite like this kind of music TBH. The Young Bucks theme and The Elite theme are two of the worst songs on the program...


To me, the songs and the entrances for that matter, didn't do shit to enhance characters.

Silly me, this show has no characters.


----------



## LongPig666

- For the first time in a dozen years I didn't fall asleep 30 minutes into a mainstream weekly wrestling show, amazing! In fact time flew by.

- No pointless vignettes or prolonged over complex irrelevance; wrestlers come out, go to ring and wrestle.

- Production made it feel like a live "wrestling" event.

- Three actual commentators, not three retards trying to f*ck a door knob. 

- Jim and Tony – "we can say bastard...YEY!!"

- A Black Machismo in the crowd, oh yeaaaah!

- PAC's dropkick brutal, Page's spine buster brutal. The crowd now know why he's a bastard 

- Great end to a great show!

This is what you get when a wrestling show is booked and produced by people who love and care for wrestling and wrestlers. This is not unique in any way, but seeing it on a mainstream show was unusual.


----------



## rberg922

Aedubya said:


> Was it just me or did he complain about the pace of the PAC v Hangman match??
> 
> It was seconds after returning from the commercial break ****FACEPALM****
> 
> He should know better or someone needs to remind him when they are on/off air


YES he did I noticed that. He literally said "The pacing of this match is troubling Tony". I wish someone would've said "the pacing of your commentating is troubling your audience!"


----------



## Beatles123

rberg922 said:


> YES he did I noticed that. He literally said "The pacing of this match is troubling Tony". I wish someone would've said "the pacing of your commentating is troubling your audience!"


He meant Kayfabe wise. Pac was controlling the pace and making it hard for page.


----------



## Saintpat

ElTerrible said:


> The most impressive part was the camera work. There have been sloppy moments and lots of missed spots on the PPVs, but this went very smooth.
> 
> Omega vs. Moxley is the obvious PPV money match for AEW. They need to play mind games for a while. This feud has so much potential.


I’m confused as to what they’re feuding over.

Maybe I missed something, but basically it’s Mox showed up and attacked Kenny (and someone else and a ref IIRC?) for no reason. Then Kenny attacked Mox. Rinse, repeat.

But WHY did Mox choose Kenny as a nemesis? What was the reason behind the attack. Maybe I missed it or forgot, but I think a major storyline like this one needs a clearly-defined motivation.


----------



## MyMelody

Being in China I tried to watch it over a real choppy stream, I’m not by any means a fan of everything they do, but for me personally that reminded me of wrestling I watched as a kid, and was probably the most interested I have been in actually trying to actively watch a show in decades.


----------



## rbl85

rberg922 said:


> YES he did I noticed that. He literally said "The pacing of this match is troubling Tony". I wish someone would've said "the pacing of your commentating is troubling your audience!"


He didn't complain about the speed of the match but kayfabe Wise he thaught that PAC will bring more speed.


----------



## Stetho

It looked way too much like a (good) RAW/TNA episode. I guess it's good for people who just want to watch WWE style wrestling or for people who are just WCW nostalgic, but it's not what I was expecting from them.
Mox was stellar tho, he's the best guy they have right now.


----------



## Death Rider

Saintpat said:


> I’m confused as to what they’re feuding over.
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but basically it’s Mox showed up and attacked Kenny (and someone else and a ref IIRC?) for no reason. Then Kenny attacked Mox. Rinse, repeat.
> 
> But WHY did Mox choose Kenny as a nemesis? What was the reason behind the attack. Maybe I missed it or forgot, but I think a major storyline like this one needs a clearly-defined motivation.


Have you watched any of the road to TNT's? If you had and watched Kenny's promo on Moxley it is very obvious why he attacked him.


----------



## rbl85

Saintpat said:


> I’m confused as to what they’re feuding over.
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but basically it’s Mox showed up and attacked Kenny (and someone else and a ref IIRC?) for no reason. Then Kenny attacked Mox. Rinse, repeat.
> 
> But WHY did Mox choose Kenny as a nemesis? What was the reason behind the attack. Maybe I missed it or forgot, but I think a major storyline like this one needs a clearly-defined motivation.


you need to Watch the road to


----------



## Beatles123

Saintpat said:


> I’m confused as to what they’re feuding over.
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but basically it’s Mox showed up and attacked Kenny (and someone else and a ref IIRC?) for no reason. Then Kenny attacked Mox. Rinse, repeat.
> 
> But WHY did Mox choose Kenny as a nemesis? What was the reason behind the attack. Maybe I missed it or forgot, but I think a major storyline like this one needs a clearly-defined motivation.


Kenny views mox as an ex WWE guy that cant hack it in "Real" wrestling. Mox is jealous of Kenny's status because he feels thats what he was destined to achieve. Kenny gets complacent while mox stays hungry and goes to Japan to study Omega's style. Training. Honing his skills. Meanwhile Kenny, after DON, has let mox get in his head after so many beat downs. It's causing him to snap.

All this can be seen on BTE/Road to....


----------



## MyMelody

Verbatim17 said:


> Some thoughts on this amazing show:
> 
> I’m okay with the set being basically the same as the PPV’s. AEW does not have the history of using completely different sets every month. Unlike WWE, which used to in the Attitude & Ruthless Aggression eras and nowadays everything is boring in that promotion because everything is the same, even Wrestlemania this past year. It’s not necessary for AEW to make a new interesting set for every show. It means that they can focus on more important stuff.
> 
> I’m also digging the match graphics. And the pyro. And that promos aren’t delivered in the ring unless it’s part of a post match interview.
> 
> Midmatch commercials. I do have to respect AEW for trying to avoid them as much as possible, and they structured the show in a way to do that. The TSN feed though did not show picture in picture, so this is a problem for me. Midmatch commercials shouldn’t exist in this day and age, and commercials during a wrestling show should be extremely limited, like in every other sport. Maybe AEW did advocate for that, and TNT wasn't having it. It’s possible; I’m not privy to how negotiations worked. But that’s why I suggested before that they should place sponsorships around the ring to help with that. Have sponsorships on the ring mat, on the ring aprons, on the ring posts, on the barricade, on the minitron, even have sponsorships on the tights of certain stars. Or have certain matches be sponsored. There have to be sponsors who are okay with tv-14 wrestling. Otherwise, keep them short like the MJF-Cutler match.
> 
> Interesting that there is a win/loss record for trios matches. It was stated by the Young Bucks that there would be no six man belts, but there’s a difference between trios and six man belts.
> 
> VINCE FEARS RATINGS = LOL
> 
> Did someone in production seriously mess up Nyla Rose’s W/L entrance plate?!?
> 
> They used mood lighting for most of the show, except for the main event. Consistency here, all or none. I think no mood light would be better, but it's up to them.
> 
> Too much cutting to the crowd during matches, to the point that it fuels and gives validity to Vince Russo’s conspiracy theory that WWE and AEW are secretly working together. Cutting to the crowd to see their reactions during a match is a common thing on WWE tv and I have no idea why AEW would want to emulate that. Their camera work was stellar all evening, so the constant crowd shots were puzzling. Keep the camera focused on the action in the ring and ringside!!!
> 
> So how do interferences work in AEW? Because the match wasn’t considered a no DQ match, and it was not declared a no contest either as the match kept going after Moxley’s involvement.
> 
> The Moxley-Omega brawl and the brawl at the end of the show were nostalgic. Never thought I’d see that stuff in American wrestling ever again. That’s as much of a part of wrestling as the matches, promos, and storylines are.
> 
> Jake Hager is here! And he looks like a star!
> 
> The ending made me want to see a Wargames match between both sides.


Sorry I can’t quote everything efficiently, do American sports not have ridiculous amounts of commercial breaks any more? 

WWE is littered with on site ads and still goes to commercials during matches. 

Same with cutting to the crowd, it’s a sports thing not a WWE or wrestling thing. 

The other things I agree with, should probably add sound issues, the balance isn’t right.


----------



## Saintpat

rbl85 said:


> you need to Watch the road to


No, I don’t.

If they are going to convey all their angles and motivations and backstories on YouTube videos, I guess I’ll lose interest.

It’s fine if they want to do that, but it has to carry over into the product on TV and PPV or a lot of people (me included) aren’t going to know there’s a story and thus aren’t going to invest in it.

As far as I can tell, all we know from PPVs and TV is that they take turns attacking each other for no really stated or understood reason. You could give Mox 2 minutes on the mic and he could get all that across, so do it.


----------



## Death Rider

Saintpat said:


> No, I don’t.
> 
> If they are going to convey all their angles and motivations and backstories on YouTube videos, I guess I’ll lose interest.
> 
> It’s fine if they want to do that, but it has to carry over into the product on TV and PPV or a lot of people (me included) aren’t going to know there’s a story and thus aren’t going to invest in it.
> 
> As far as I can tell, all we know from PPVs and TV is that they take turns attacking each other for no really stated or understood reason. You could give Mox 2 minutes on the mic and he could get all that across, so do it.


Well don't moan when you don't understand something. Also Omega attacked him at Fight for the fallen getting payback. They also reshowed the promo on the countdown. If you don't know why they are feuding that is on you not them.


----------



## rbl85

Saintpat said:


> No, I don’t.
> 
> *If they are going to convey all their angles and motivations and backstories on YouTube videos, I guess I’ll lose interest*.
> 
> It’s fine if they want to do that, but it has to carry over into the product on TV and PPV or a lot of people (me included) aren’t going to know there’s a story and thus aren’t going to invest in it.
> 
> As far as I can tell, all we know from PPVs and TV is that they take turns attacking each other for no really stated or understood reason. You could give Mox 2 minutes on the mic and he could get all that across, so do it.


And how can they convey their angles, motivation without using YouTube when the weekly show didn't started ?

Use your head.


----------



## bmack086

utvolzac said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you think those NXT guys look like junior high kids, what’s your opinion on the Young Bucks? Two guys who could easily be mistaken as cashiers at any random Hot Topic store.
> 
> Or better yet, how about the guy who fought Cody in the inaugural match that actually did look like a 14 year old boy who just stepped out of a Furries convention.
> 
> The last thing AEW should do is take shots at another companies physical size of their roster. Jack Swagger looked like Andre the Giant standing with the other AEW guys.


I think the same exact thing. I think AEW’s overall roster is very small and uninspiring, as well. I’m not a fan of the Bucks or a lot of their roster for that matter. I even mentioned it in my post, there’s a reason they’re bringing in all of the ex-WWE guys. But, even the Bucks look more legit than most of NXT’s top guys. 

NXT has maybe two legit stars on their roster - Dream & Riddle. And I actually like NXT, but AEW has a better core of top guys. I think they both look like glorified Independent productions, but AEW is much closer in competition to WWE than they are NXT.


----------



## rbl85

bmack086 said:


> I think the same exact thing. I think AEW’s overall roster is very small and uninspiring, as well. I’m not a fan of the Bucks or a lot of their roster for that matter. I even mentioned it in my post, there’s a reason they’re bringing in all of the ex-WWE guys. But, even the Bucks look more legit than most of NXT’s top guys.
> 
> NXT has maybe two legit stars on their roster - Dream & Riddle. And I actually like NXT, but AEW has a better core of top guys. I think they both look like glorified Independent productions, but AEW is much closer in competition to WWE than they are NXT.


Also AEW never took any shot to NXT about the size of their wrestlers XD


----------



## AEW_19

Really enjoyed the show

The only part that was rough was Brandon Cutler. He has no redeeming qualities. I also never realised how small the women's title is.

Loved the Moxley part and most important of all, it leaves you wanting to see more next week.


----------



## grecefar

It was pretty good, cody vs guevara and pac vs page were really good. Only that the last part with everybody in the ring one coming after another, I didn't like it, just like close the show in rush with everybody there in the ring.

but everything else was good, I wanted pentagon match but I'll wait.


----------



## RapShepard

Death Rider said:


> Well don't moan when you don't understand something. Also Omega attacked him at Fight for the fallen getting payback. They also reshowed the promo on the countdown. If you don't know why they are feuding that is on you not them.


Tbf they could've easily aired a small vignette for it during the show or have the commentators explain why Moxley is obsessed with Omega. Road to's are generally well done, but can't expect every one to watch that. That said, i'd bet on them explaining it next week.


----------



## Shaun_27

Death Rider said:


> Well don't moan when you don't understand something.... If you don't know why they are feuding that is on you not them.


This isn't going to work if they want to get all these "lapsed fans" I keep hearing about.


----------



## bradatar

Shaun_27 said:


> This isn't going to work if they want to get all these "lapsed fans" I keep hearing about.


I am a very, very lazy viewer. I don't watch Youtube. I caught up on BTE before each PPV, but I don't enjoy doing that. They need to televise storylines.


----------



## Death Rider

^Again they have not had TV so the only to do it was youtube. If they do it from now on just on youtube that will be bad but they hardly had a choice before hand.



RapShepard said:


> Tbf they could've easily aired a small vignette for it during the show or have the commentators explain why Moxley is obsessed with Omega. Road to's are generally well done, but can't expect every one to watch that. That said, i'd bet on them explaining it next week.





Shaun_27 said:


> This isn't going to work if they want to get all these "lapsed fans" I keep hearing about.


He has been posting in every AEW thread for months. He is not a casual. If he was I would not have been so blunt about it. If he does not know what this feud is about after posting in the AEW section that much, that is kind of his fault. If he was a first time viewer yeah that is fair but he ain't.

Also they were strugging for time. A few hype videos is not a bad idea. I think that is why they did the countdown as well. This is their first week on TV and the way they have had to build story is youtube. There is only so much you can put in a 2 hour show


----------



## RapShepard

Death Rider said:


> ^Again they have not had TV so the only to do it was youtube. If they do it from now on just on youtube that will be bad but they hardly had a choice before hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has been posting in every AEW thread for months. He is not a casual. If he was I would not have been so blunt about it. If he does not know what this feud is about after posting in the AEW section that much, that is kind of his fault. If he was a first time viewer yeah that is fair but he ain't.
> 
> Also they were strugging for time. A few hype videos is not a bad idea. I think that is why they did the countdown as well. This is their first week on TV and the way they have had to build story is youtube. There is only so much you can put in a 2 hour show


Well yeah nobody oon this site is casual. Ijs generally speaking he has a point.


----------



## 304418

MyMelody said:


> Sorry I can’t quote everything efficiently, do American sports not have ridiculous amounts of commercial breaks any more?
> 
> WWE is littered with on site ads and still goes to commercials during matches.
> 
> Same with cutting to the crowd, it’s a sports thing not a WWE or wrestling thing.
> 
> The other things I agree with, should probably add sound issues, the balance isn’t right.


For a brief time out or stop in play. And they are back on the air within a minute. You must be referring to American football with the nonstop commercials. I don’t see that with hockey or basketball, not anymore than usual at least.

WWE is usually promoting their own stuff.

Yes they do cut to the crowd in sports, but not during play; only when play is stopped. Which is okay, btw.

Also NJPW commentators noticed the same issue of cutting to the crowd during a match when they were doing an overseas show recently. So concerns are justified.


----------



## shinansheng

I just finished watching Dynamite.

I stopped watching wrestling in 2003, having been a fan since 1990.
I rediscovered wrestling 2 years ago having watched the Ric Flair documentary and have been obsessively watching since, covering attitude era, through until about 2007/8 era WWE then picking up again with 2011 - 2014 with Punk and Bryan on top. I then discovered NJPW, Kenny Omega etc. Awesome! Happy days!

I find most WWE main roster stuff uninteresting now for many reasons.
I understand why many people love the NXT in ring action. I can't get so excited knowing it is developmental. I can't consider the titles prestigious when I know that they are division 2 WWE and that main roster wrestlers can be seemingly demoted into NXT.

Back to Dynamite:

It felt really exciting...
I thought that the balance between action / promos / interviews was good...
The in ring action was excellent.

Cody v Sammy 
Hangman v Pac
Elite v Jericho etc. 
Riho v Nyla

was all great.

MJF promos are great.

Really enjoyed the story telling and build into future shows.

I really hope the support for AEW is good so that it can be successful and continue forever as an exciting alternative.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Saintpat said:


> No, I don’t.
> 
> If they are going to convey all their angles and motivations and backstories on YouTube videos, I guess I’ll lose interest.
> 
> It’s fine if they want to do that, but it has to carry over into the product on TV and PPV or a lot of people (me included) aren’t going to know there’s a story and thus aren’t going to invest in it.
> 
> As far as I can tell, all we know from PPVs and TV is that they take turns attacking each other for no really stated or understood reason. You could give Mox 2 minutes on the mic and he could get all that across, so do it.


They had all the angles on the Countdown show on TNT - or is that not acceptable? Everything should be in the 2 hours?

Then the reason is ‘they don’t like each other’ as per the commentators during the brawl - can’t be confused about that


----------



## RapShepard

How many matches are announced for next week?

Does anybody think they kick off next week with a brawl backstage?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bucks/PP and Moxley/Spears are confirmed for next week. Why they didn't promote Moxley in action next week is beyond me, everything they've done with Moxley in the context of the show has been perfect, but they've done a piss poor job promoting him.


----------



## RapShepard

Bucks vs PP should be killer. I wonder how they play it. Obviously Santana and Ortiz interfering is a logic choice. But I also think letting the Bucks win the tournament then fighting them for the belts would be a nice "we hate them, but we're not going to miss out on gold" move for Santana and Ortiz.

Mox vs Spears is what it is. Hopefully it's a squash. Though Kenny interfering isn't out the question.


----------



## AEWMoxley

I suspect they wanted to make his appearance come out of nowhere. Everyone knew he was scheduled to be there, but they wanted to keep everyone in suspense throughout the show about when it was going to come.

But it's not just the fact that they didn't promote the Moxley vs Spears match, they didn't really do anything to promote next week's show at all. I personally liked the way the episode ended, but they could have done more throughout the show to promote next week's episode.

Also, I liked that they gave MJF mic time, but they need more promos from Moxley and Jericho going forward, as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Bucks/PP and Moxley/Spears are confirmed for next week. Why they didn't promote Moxley in action next week is beyond me, everything they've done with Moxley in the context of the show has been perfect, but they've done a piss poor job promoting him.


I remember the announcers mentioning his match with Spears next week - but yep, a match graphic or promo video or whatever would’ve been nice

Then again - that pop at the end was worth it I suppose - so, no reason to dilute that beforehand


----------



## NeyNey

That table spot, UUUGHH!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

That pop for Jack was unbelievable :banderas


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Was the show good?

I had to(LOL HAD to more like was STOKED to) work the Maple leafs game last night(Home Opener, New Captain, Matthews nets two, big W plus getting paid to be at a hockey game is always nice) and didn't get a chance to see it live.


----------



## lagofala

Watched Dynamite, it was great and I liked it.

Still prefer NXT but it's early days. All the best to all the wrestlers in both companies.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Was the show good?
> 
> I had to(LOL HAD to more like was STOKED to) work the Maple leafs game last night(Home Opener, New Captain, Matthews nets two, big W plus getting paid to be at a hockey game is always nice) and didn't get a chance to see it live.


Yep - had issues here and there as expected

But a solid 8.5/10 - maybe even 9 compared to the normal weekly wrestling we get


----------



## Aedubya

Next week

PP beat Bucks due to interfere from S&O
Spears beats Ambrose due to interference from Omega


----------



## Big Doggy Dog

Jake Hager already looks better and more hyped up than he felt in almost all of his WWE's career. Certainly looking forward to future episodes!


----------



## Saintpat

rbl85 said:


> And how can they convey their angles, motivation without using YouTube when the weekly show didn't started ?
> 
> Use your head.


I’m posting on a thread about last night. Which was their first show. And we had a major angle/feud that’s building toward a PPV and they did nothing to give us any backstory as to why they’re fighting.

That’s my whole point.

We know Cody and Jericho are feuding because Cody has been winning and earned a title shot. It’s pretty easy to extrapolate that Jericho wants to keep the title.

But we have a guy attacking another guy (after on PPV they’ve traded attacks) and ... just because?

Maybe JR can pop in and say “If you care about why these guys are feuding, go watch YouTube.”


----------



## Saintpat

Death Rider said:


> Well don't moan when you don't understand something. Also Omega attacked him at Fight for the fallen getting payback. They also reshowed the promo on the countdown. If you don't know why they are feuding that is on you not them.


That’s a winning formula: Come buy our PPV to see this great feud settled, but instead of doing storytelling and telling you why they are feuding, we want you go figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Intimidator3

If their goal was to give fans an alternative and bring back some that had gotten tired of wrestling, they won me over. Thought it was a great first show.

I actually found it to be new viewer friendly. They showed me the stars of the promotion. Crowned the first women’s champ on a good note. Set up a couple of feuds. I thought the ending was a great way to say, these are the big babyfaces, these are the big heels, welcome.

Tight production too. Good wrestling commentary. Everything looked really good. That shot of Mox coming up behind Omega was great.

All in all I thought was a big success.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Stormbringer said:


> Those signs were a dime a dozen back 12 and 23 years ago.


There was a '"I miss Kimbo Slice' sign lmao


----------



## patpat

Saintpat said:


> rbl85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to Watch the road to
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don’t.
> 
> If they are going to convey all their angles and motivations and backstories on YouTube videos, I guess I’ll lose interest.
> 
> It’s fine if they want to do that, but it has to carry over into the product on TV and PPV or a lot of people (me included) aren’t going to know there’s a story and thus aren’t going to invest in it.
> 
> As far as I can tell, all we know from PPVs and TV is that they take turns attacking each other for no really stated or understood reason. You could give Mox 2 minutes on the mic and he could get all that across, so do it.
Click to expand...

 I get where you are coming from but the rivalry happened before their TV so the beginning of the build up started before any tv


----------



## Lethal Evans

Aedubya said:


> Next week
> 
> PP beat Bucks due to interfere from S&O
> Spears beats Ambrose due to interference from Omega


I hope not.

I hope Kenny & Moxley brawl after the match has finished.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

FrankenTodd said:


> Is Cody stomping the hell out if Jericho while wearing Louboutins ?? Hahaa!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Legit reminded me of this:










:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BlackieDevil said:


> Why didn't they?
> 
> You guys were going to think this show was great regardless of what happened.


Your guess is as good as mine. :draper2

The only relevant weak spots I noticed were Jericho and MJF being the only ones who cut promos (and even those promos were decent at best), Y2J's beatdown of Cody being interrupted by commercials, and three matches having minor botches (MJF/Cutler and Pac/Page both had 1, while Riho/Rose had 2).

That being said, the debut episode's strengths (consistently solid match quality, nice presentation, fun surprise appearances, and enjoyable booking) overwhelmingly outweigh those weaknesses and made me sold on AEW.


----------



## zkorejo

I really enjoyed it. Best wrestling show of the week for me so far. Cant wait for next week.


----------



## BlackieDevil

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. :draper2
> 
> The only relevant weak spots I noticed were Jericho and MJF being the only ones who cut promos (and even those promos were decent at best), Y2J's beatdown of Cody being interrupted by commercials, and three matches having minor botches (MJF/Cutler and Pac/Page both had 1, while Riho/Rose had 2).
> 
> That being said, the debut episode's strengths (consistently solid match quality, nice presentation, fun surprise appearances, and enjoyable booking) overwhelmingly outweigh those weaknesses and made me sold on AEW.


How did you watch the show? On TNT they had picture in picture to show commercials and the beatdown.


----------



## NXT Only

WWE shows don’t get overanalyzed this much.


----------



## V-Trigger

Why are some of you complaining about no storylines? That main event with Mox and the stable debut was literally storyline 1/1.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

This was a very good show. Pure entertainment. Fast action. Nothing boring. THIS is what I want from a pro wrestling show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Maybe someone can answer this. Sammy Guavara shook hands with Cody then came out and attack him at the end? wtf??


----------



## Dizzie

NXT Only said:


> WWE shows don’t get overanalyzed this much.


It's true, standards are allowed to be lowered for wwe for some reason even though they have everything at their disposal to be amazing, when wwe do a decent but nothing special kinda show it actually gets praise just because its above their usual drizzling shits standards.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

NXT Only said:


> WWE shows don’t get overanalyzed this much.


It's giving me a headache reading the criticisms, some that can be answered if they had watched and listened to the PPV's before this(Refs for an example) or wait until next week(Hager) I swear the mentality is 'well WWE doesn't do it this way so it must be wrong, so I am going to bitch about it.'

This is not WWE, so STOP thinking it is going to be.


----------



## V-Trigger

optikk sucks said:


> Maybe someone can answer this. Sammy Guavara shook hands with Cody then came out and attack him at the end? wtf??


Watch it again. He shook hands and then backed off when Jericho jumped him. That was the first hint.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

WINNING said:


> Looking forward to it. Next week, the entire landscape of pro wrestling changes from here on out. All the hype since January when the company started, the Road To series that have built each PPV and now the TV debut, the PPV shows themselves that were made to establish the company, the talent they have brought in to become the "alternative" to the big fish in town known as WWE, the TNT/WarnerMedia/Khan connections that have put them on a pedestal as a viable competitor to WWE in many ways now leads to all of this.
> 
> They have to hit a home run here. You only get one chance to make a first impression. TNT has not had wrestling since WCW closed down in March of 2001. The future of mainstream American wrestling hangs in the balance starting next week. I wish them well and I will be watching for sure but they have to know that they have to go big here or they'll be going home sooner than they think.
> 
> The bluffing is over with. Time for action on a national television scale. Don't blow it. :cudi


I'm glad I was right. Great show last night. Easily was better than NXT to me. I'm looking forward to next Wednesday.

Wow, felt good to watch a wrestling show on TV that didn't feel like it dragged or that my intelligence was purposely insulted. How about that?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> Maybe someone can answer this. Sammy Guavara shook hands with Cody then came out and attack him at the end? wtf??


He shook hands to distract him from Y2J attacking him from behind obvs


----------



## Bryan Jericho

NXT Only said:


> WWE shows don’t get overanalyzed this much.


You clearly are never in the RAW or SD threads then.

The show to me was ok, but rather meh. Opening match was terrible. Women's title match was sloppy. And was the main event No DQ? If not, then why was Moxley allowed to interfere and take out Omega? And Moxley proves he's just a garbage wrestler as Ive said the entire time. Couldn't find light tubes so had to DDT Omega through a glass table, complete trash. Best part of the show was Swagger debuting at the end. Hopefully he gets a good push. NXT was better for me last night.


----------



## Death Rider

optikk sucks said:


> Maybe someone can answer this. Sammy Guavara shook hands with Cody then came out and attack him at the end? wtf??



I was confused at the start of the show but now seeing the end it was clearly to distract cody for the Jericho attack


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> WWE shows don’t get overanalyzed this much.


Well this is a blatant lie.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

optikk sucks said:


> Maybe someone can answer this. Sammy Guavara shook hands with Cody then came out and attack him at the end? wtf??


The handshake was a distraction so Cody wouldn’t see Jericho coming up behind him. They further solidified that partnership in the final segment. Great storytelling, and great way to establish Sammy as a heel, just in case anybody was still thinking about getting behind him. 

THAT, Vince, was some great shit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Reggie Dunlop said:


> The handshake was a distraction so Cody wouldn’t see Jericho coming up behind him. They further solidified that partnership in the final segment. Great storytelling, and great way to establish Sammy as a heel, just in case anybody was still thinking about getting behind him.
> 
> THAT, Vince, was some great shit.


I think im so used to WWE storytelling i didn't even think of the handshake like this


----------



## Aedubya

Tony hinted at Joey janela having a match next week on TV in the press scrum post dynamite


----------



## TripleG

Sometime soon, I expect to see a 10 Man Tag main event on Dynamite: 

Jericho, Hager, Guevara, Santana, and Ortiz

Vs. 

Cody, Dustin, The Bucks, and either Hangman OR a Mystery Partner....revealed to be Marty! 

Its actually pretty exciting to think about.


----------



## NapperX

I rate it an 8.5/10. Commentary was ok, the order of matches should have been different for a couple of them, and the ending could have been a little more organized. I get it was their first live tv airing, but these minor mistakes aren't meant to happen.


----------



## ElTerrible

Intimidator3 said:


> If their goal was to give fans an alternative and bring back some that had gotten tired of wrestling, they won me over. Thought it was a great first show.
> 
> I actually found it to be new viewer friendly. They showed me the stars of the promotion. Crowned the first women’s champ on a good note. Set up a couple of feuds. I thought the ending was a great way to say, these are the big babyfaces, these are the big heels, welcome.
> 
> Tight production too. Good wrestling commentary. Everything looked really good. That shot of Mox coming up behind Omega was great.
> 
> All in all I thought was a big success.


They still have a few big "stars" up their sleeves with Hikaru Shida, Bea Priestley, Britt Baker on the women´s side and Luchasuarus, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Orange Cassidy on the men´s side that didn´t appear at all.

That´s what I said all along. They don´t even need a bigger roster. They´ll struggle to utilize everybody they already have.


----------



## V-Trigger

NapperX said:


> I rate it an 8.5/10. Commentary was ok, the order of matches should have been different for a couple of them, and the ending could have been a little more organized. I get it was their first live tv airing, but these minor mistakes aren't meant to happen.


The ending was supposed to feel like chaos and the arrival of Hager. It acomplised that.


----------



## KrysRaw1

AEW did great #s in ratings. Haha WWE must be pissed to lose against a org that never had exposure live on a national network and against them lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LOL @ people using WWE tropes and standards to judge this AEW show. How hopeless :mj4


----------



## HankHill_85

It wasn't without its hiccups, but those are to be expected out of the gate and it'll be a learning process along the way.

That said, I thought the show was a blast. It gave people *just enough* to say "Here's what we're all about, you'll have to tune in to see more each week." It felt like a true alternative and the enthusiasm of the crowd helped give it a massive air of legitimacy.

I also liked the heels closing the show, it was the right move. If they ended it with The Elite standing tall, I think it would've came off like a big self-pat on the back kinda thing.

Looking forward to seeing how the show and the overall product progresses.


----------



## V-Trigger

Next week is a loaded show as well.

PP vs Bucks and Spears vs Moxley.


----------



## TripleG

By the way, I was amazed at how over some of the talents were in the dark matches. 

Luchasauras and Orange Cassidy were mad over.


----------



## Swindle

The three biggest issues I see is some of the wrestlers need better ring gear, intro music is generic for wrestlers and there's a lack of size on the roster.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

^ Yeah they need to figure out their entrances. The theme music is incredibly difficult to distinguish and keeps people from standing out.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I was talking to my wife about it because she is usually in the room when I have WWE on and she pretty much loathes most of WWE these days and this is a woman who loved the Attitude Era, liked Edge, Hardys, Punk and so on. She said this morning she used to kinda like Smackdown but now hates both shows with a few exceptions. She told me when I have WWE on she just hopes it is over pretty much as soon as it starts. Even the segments that are memorable most times are memorable for the wrong reasons (i.e. Maria and Mike, Lashley and Lana and so on). With AEW she barely knew anyone on the roster and was like this is much better stopped working (she works at home using tablet/computer) and was watching a good bit of the show and commented about there being no tarp and no "rat pissing on cotton" moments like you get in WWE. She also talked about how the announcing is "a thousand times better". She made a point to me that if you watch the Fox on Smackdown commercial they literally hype Hulk Hogan, The Rock, Stone Cold and Brock Lesnar and they don't hype any of the new talent in new promo they have going for it. She is like that is all they do keep bringing in the old guys to pop up interest but they see what we are offered and tune right back out.


----------



## Taroostyles

Hope I'm not the only one who has been buzzing since last night. I could barely get to sleep and all day today all I can think about is how much I cant wait for the next episode. 

Havent felt this in forever.


----------



## V-Trigger

Taroostyles said:


> Hope I'm not the only one who has been buzzing since last night. I could barely get to sleep and all day today all I can think about is how much I cant wait for the next episode.
> 
> Havent felt this in forever.


I have only felt this way after WK 11, and Dominion in 2017 & 2018 and those were some of the biggest shows of all time in terms of quality.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

CMPunkRock316 said:


> ...no tarp and no "rat pissing on cotton" moments like you get in WWE.


“Rat pissing on cotton”... fucking gold. :lmao

Hold on to that woman.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

I absolutely loved the show to be honest. I think I'm pretty much their target audience judging by the product they're putting out. I really love that Pac is 206lbs haha, that's so petty.


----------



## rexmundi

I loved it. DVR'ed both it and nxt. I have watched AEW twice so far and deleted the nxt one. :heston


----------



## KrysRaw1

Cody wants AEW to air at 6:55 pm lol like the old WCW days. NXT probably will add some more main roster due to fear. There goes NXT
:heston


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The NXT show meant nothing for me. It has been like this for a couple of years now. No matter how good the individual talents they have. No matter the tv deal. As long as it is NXT it will not matter.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Pro of NXT is wrestling but on USA that won't fully sail (;
They need a larger arena more story and mic workers.


----------



## Bosnian21

I’m super late because I somehow forgot my password and wasn’t able to reset forever lmao. 

Very good show. My personal favorite was Cody-Guevara. I loved the subtle storytelling in the post match brawl, Guevara suckering Cody in for the handshake so Jericho could sneak attack. We find out more about why Guevara does that later. 

I’m a sucker for stables and I love the one we saw at the end. Jericho’s never been in a stable before so that should be cool. Also, he automatically elevates all the other members as they are now with the World Champion. Great ending and hook for the next show.


----------



## NapperX

V-Trigger said:


> The ending was supposed to feel like chaos and the arrival of Hager. It acomplised that.


Sorry I triggered you with a less than perfect rating.


----------



## Not Lying

Pretty good first show. I enjoyed Jericho so much, he doesn't look it but he just feels young, he's so great, what an incredible talent, i hate how good he is.. he just gets IT. 

Moxley and Omega brawl was pretty great, Mox feels like a star. I understand what they're doing with Omega, but can't help but feet that those losses don't make him look like an equal to Ambrose. Can we get the redemption story going? 

Cody does feel like a main eventer. He looks amazing, he cuts good promos, he puts on good matches, and he can play a great villain or terrific babyface. 

It was great to see Swagger back. He's a great wrestler and he has his strengths, WWE just excels a highlighting the weaknesses. I can actually see Jack being World Champ within the next year or so. He looks to be one of the biggest guys they got as well, he looked huge in the ring with everyone.

AEW's women division seems so meh. I try to keep up with women wrestling outside of WWE but I don't know many in of the ones in AEW, and this match of Nyla vs Rhio seemed like an attempt to re-write Kong vs Gail, except Nyla and Rhio aren't as nearly good as Kong and Gail. I hope they hire Cheerleader Melissa/Mariposa/Raisha Saeed, she'd kill it there. and Merceded Martinez as well. 

Also, this Sammy Guevara kid is a good heel despite his wrestling style. He's very punchable. 

MJF was great. This guy's twitter is some great, cuts great promos, and he's very entertaining to watch in the ring.


----------



## rexmundi

I was in a blissed time warp hearing both Schiavone and JR. Line of the night was Tony saying that he wanted to shut that little prick's mouth. I was initially shocked then laughed my head off for a couple of minutes. TV 14 > TV PG.


----------



## Alright_Mate

For UK fans it's finally up on the ITV hub (Y)


----------



## Bubz

The show was super fun even if the matches weren't anything special. Main event and the big angles were an absolute blast. I love the look of the show too especially compared to WWEs over production. It felt big and different. Genuinely felt that attitude era vibe of anything could happen at any point and yeah, I'm looking forward to next week. Job done.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Definition of Technician said:


> Can we get the redemption story going?


Kenny's still got a ways to go until he reaches rock bottom. After losing the Mox, I'll guess Omega starts to slowly turn things around and start his redemption when 2020 hits.

Our boy has gotta his ass beat before he can go Super Saiyan :lol


----------



## shandcraig

I still feel Kenny is turning heel on bucks and everyone at some point


----------



## elidrakefan76

I generally enjoyed the show. Not a bad debut at all but am I the only one who thinks that AEW has too many blond wrestlers?


----------



## ElTerrible

I think people completely overreact to the Kenny Omega "slump". If anything the North American fan reaction actually shows that Kenny is perceived like a topstar in the US wrestling community, too. He´s been attacked twice by Ambrose and took the "loss" like babyfaces are supposed to.


----------



## TD Stinger

DGenerationMC said:


> Kenny's still got a ways to go until he reaches rock bottom. After losing the Mox, I'll guess Omega starts to slowly turn things around and start his redemption when 2020 hits.
> 
> Our boy has gotta his ass beat before he can go Super Saiyan :lol


Either that or kill his best friend right in front of him. Although Ibushi isn't around so maybe that's not possible.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BlackieDevil said:


> How did you watch the show? On TNT they had picture in picture to show commercials and the beatdown.


I watched it on TV and saw the beatdown occur in a side window like how the WWE continues matches during commercial breaks. I thought the commercial break was ill-timed because it overshadowed a segment meant to hype up an upcoming world title match, but it wasn't a deal breaker for me by any means.


----------



## Jedah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179589614710988800
This is the kind of energy I was talking about. Little things like this that just telegraph that you're part of the party and can have fun.

In contrast to WWE's corporate sanitation room where everything is scripted to death.


----------



## Dizzie

Loved everything about that main event, moxley returning and brawling with omega all over the building, seeing the young bucks having the struggle of being handicapped told a good underdog story, then the mayhem at the end with what like a strong heel faction standing tall was great to watch and it had a bit of an invasion vibe to it considering you had the 3 new outsiders in lax and Jack hager joining forces with the egotistical Jericho who believes he is larger than aew, destroying the people that created aew.


----------



## CRCC

Good show.

Good wrestling on it.

2 hot angles to lauch the company. And they did a reasonably good job introducing some of the characters.


----------



## Saintpat

patpat said:


> I get where you are coming from but the rivalry happened before their TV so the beginning of the build up started before any tv


I’m saying this wasn’t like Hager showing up ... ‘you probably recognize him, now he’s an enforcer for the bad guys in AEW!!!’

It’s a continuing feud leading up to a PPV match that’s being treated like a big deal, but a TV viewer who hasn’t been following their YouTube has no context.

I’m suggesting that whether it be vignettes or promos or commentary summing up why this blood feud is a big deal, it’s something AEW should address to get people invested who weren’t already invested.

I don’t consider this radical thinking. 

FWIW, I think the commentary would be the way to go while they were punishing each other all over the arena. I recently watched some of the old HHH-Mankind feud (leading up to Cactus Jack reemerging for their street fight) and commentary told a lot of the story.


----------



## Corey

Hey guys I was on TV last night. The show was fuckin great. (Y)



Spoiler: large image


----------



## Jedah

AEW really needs to upload some clips from Dynamite on their channel. I can't find any clips from them of stuff I'd like to watch again.

Say what you want about WWE, but they have a strong social media game. AEW needs to get up to speed quickly.


----------



## Jazminator

I loved the show. Just some random thoughts:

1. Tony Schiavone really adds to the broadcast team. It's actually a treat to hear him, Jim Ross and Exalibur together. 

2. It was a great moment when Cody teared up a bit as he saw Schiavone enter the ring after his match. 

3. I'm so happy that Riho won. The crowd was really into it at the end.

4. I loved that the Bucks entrance music was "Be the Elite." 

5. For me, Jack Hagger is "meh," but it's an interesting alliance that Jericho has got.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jedah said:


> AEW really needs to upload some clips from Dynamite on their channel. I can't find any clips from them of stuff I'd like to watch again.
> 
> Say what you want about WWE, but they have a strong social media game. AEW needs to get up to speed quickly.


Their twitter is littered with clips

Twitter is their platform of choice


----------



## Taroostyles

Instagram has all kinds of clips too


----------



## Jedah

More people watch youtube though. They can't ignore this. Every platform needs engagement.


----------



## Geeee

Saintpat said:


> I’m confused as to what they’re feuding over.
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but basically it’s Mox showed up and attacked Kenny (and someone else and a ref IIRC?) for no reason. Then Kenny attacked Mox. Rinse, repeat.
> 
> But WHY did Mox choose Kenny as a nemesis? What was the reason behind the attack. Maybe I missed it or forgot, but I think a major storyline like this one needs a clearly-defined motivation.


Well they've only had 1 televised show and 2 major PPVs (one of which Moxley was not at due to injury) I think you are safe to consider Dynamite as the starting point of the Moxley/Omega feud. You aren't really missing much deep lore. Moxley is more of a promo guy, so I'm sure he will cut some of those before the PPV.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Enjoyed the show. Maybe too many run ins and angles for a grumpy old man like me but it was tolerable.


----------



## Alright_Mate

ITV are useless fucks but finally got round to watching elsewhere...

Brilliant start to the show I must say, Cody vs Sammy Guevara was the best match on the show for me. Cody is so good at selling the occasion and telling a story, the match also did wonders for Sammy Guevara, they built up his character perfectly throughout that match. Guevara isn't anywhere near top tier level but he found his place last night, I was actually invested in him, he is great at playing a cocky prick.

The show moved seamlessly onto Jericho's beatdown, they did a great job to keep the intensity of the show going.

Nothing much to say on the MJF part, we all know that he is going to be the future of the company. Bad showing from Brandon Cutler though, he only got a contract because he is best mates with the Bucks, he is nothing more than a jobber.

AEW have the best tag team division in Wrestling but that segment was a bit on the cringeworthy side. Jack Evans and Angelico are fucking garbage, Evans especially. Lucha Bros will be great though, they'll be fans favourites with the newer audience in no time. 

PAC vs Hangman, I expected better tbh. The match was very slow and methodical, PAC slowed everything right down, too much playing to the crowd too. Hangman had some nice flurries of offense but he just doesn't engage me enough. 

The most disappointing thing on the show for me was the Women's match, it fucking sucked. Nyla Rose is a more athletic version of Nia Jax, Riho's weak looking offense pissed me off. Their tag division is the best in wrestling but their Women's division is the worst, it's absolute garbage and they have zero star power.

That's the negative out the way, now onto the main event... Of the action we got I fucking loved every second of it, the pacing of the match was fantastic, Young Bucks especially put on a great showing, the crowd were red hot. We also got to see the next step of the Moxley/Omega angle, that shot of Moxley rising behind Kenny and that glass table spot were absolutely fantastic.

They finished on a great angle too, Jericho's faction gave us a proper beatdown, that's how a beatdown should be done. Hager for me is an average signing but they portrayed him as a beast, AEW need size and he definitely brings that, maybe it's a new beginning he needed, only time will tell.

Overall thoughts
It was refreshing to see such an engaging crowd, the crowd were red hot from start to finish and it made the experience as a viewer even more enjoyable. I loved the intensity that they showed especially with the Cody vs Guevara match, Jericho's beatdown afterwards and the main event. We'll see wins/losses come into play more in the coming weeks, that's going to be a huge positive. Having a TV rated 14 product is so much better too, people are bored with PG shit.

My only concern is the roster, is it strong enough to keep viewers engaged, is it strong enough to have AEW produce consistent viewing figures every week, I'm not so sure. Their upper card is brilliant, the likes of Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Cody, MJF, PAC can draw. It's the midcard guys that I worry about, AEW have a handful of guys that are the equivalent of what WWE give us on 205 live, some are absolute geeks. They have a great tag division, the Women's division needs improving dramatically though. Hopefully they can get a few more signings too, the roster is in need of more bigger guys, I'm quite interested to see what that Wardlow fella can do but they need more.

AEW in a lot of aspects is a refreshing product, I was mostly impressed with what I saw, some things weren't perfect but I won't moan too much. I'd give their first tv show 7/10.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Re-watching a bit of the show and this is a completely random note - But kinda hope PAC eventually drops the "PAC" and just becomes "The Bastard". Just imagining back in the day Howard Finkel or Michael Buffer...."And his opponent...THE BASTARD!!!"


----------



## DGenerationMC

TD Stinger said:


> Either that or kill his best friend right in front of him. Although Ibushi isn't around so maybe that's not possible.


I got two words for ya:

Michael.

Naka.

Zawa,


----------



## TripleG

I love this man


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I enjoyed the show honestly. The only thing I was eh about was the women's match but overall I didn't feel like I wasted my time watching this. I was entertained and I can't wait till next week.


----------



## shandcraig

Cant wait for all the orange cassidy segment's between all the crazy bad ass shit going down. Nice balance


----------



## Chan Hung

See guys the mood lighting was not bad. U could see the crowd much of the time and it felt energetic. Go AEW!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

TripleG said:


> I love this man


That was.an awesome.video


----------



## RBrooks

So, I'm always late on these things, because the show airs at like 5 AM for me, so I can't watch it right away. I have to wake up, go to work and then watch it in the evening. 

One thing I've got to say about AEW Plus sub on FITE TV. I thought the video quality should've been better. And I didn't like sound that much. I'd honestly pay more for FULL HD, if it was available. 

I thought overall the show was very good, parts of it were great. VERY glad to hear they smashed NXT, take that Hunter with your stupid workrate shows. But I'm not here to start a war. 

The show was very well structured. Let me get negatives out of the way first. There weren't enough video packages, it's where I think AEW needs to up their game. And I could really use some backstage segments, I just think it's old school, and I want more of it. 

I'm sure all of this is coming, though. Can't fit everything on the first show. I saw complaints about this and that wrestler not being there, well... it's a good thing in a sense that viewers who got hooked will have more surprises and fresh faces going forward. TNT viewers didn't have a full picture yet, so I get that they didn't need to overload 2 hours with the whole roster. I mean, it would be great for example if Tully Blanchard was backstage furious about Spears not being on the first show, they could do a couple of segments where they would annoy Cody or someone else and establish themselves as pricks for TV audience. But I'm not really complaining about that. I understand why they didn't do it. 

Now, the show itself. 

First up, it's my boys Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes! 










Great and really surprising seeing them in the crowd. As soon as the show started, I had to rewind to actually believe what I just saw, and here they were - in the crowd in one of first camera shots of the night. Great seeing Jason doing okay after all his problems. 

Cody vs Guevara was solid, and Cody gave the kid a lot. Sammy is a good heel in the making I think, he generally is unlikable. He kinda rubs me the wrong way, I really don't like him. I think I'm probably worked, but he seems like an ass for real - all his mannerisms, his entrance attire, he has a heat with me that's for sure. Sammy putting Brandi in danger: AWW, SON OF A BITCH! :bahgawd Guevara got "Asshole" chants when refs helped Brandi get up, and at that moment I thought it would've been really funny if they've had some heel announcer say "Hey, it's not a good way to treat Brandi" :lol 

MJF vs Cutler was very quick, MJF already cuts promos to get himself over worldwide, good move. But the match had a strange finish. If it wasn't a fuck-up, it made Cutler look bad. 

Now, SCU... I'm honestly not a fan. I realize they are over and everybody loves them, but I don't. Daniels - is the guy 10 years ago I thought was one of the best wrestlers with the Fallen Angel gimmick in TNA. But then he decided to go the "funny" route and be sarcastic and all that. I don't appreciate it. And Kaz I thought had good singles star potential back when he even had long hair. Now at this point I just don't care about them. Lucha Bros is the name I don't care much too. I was impressed with Pentagon in LU, and I hope he ditches Fenix ASAP and goes in singles terminator mode. 

Page vs Pac was slow, maybe too slow-paced. Wasn't a big fan of it, but I liked Pac going over, it was the right move to make. He's now 2-0 in AEW, and the announcers were already (even though reluctantly, because they don't know actual plans) saying he could be in the title contention. Maybe it's him against Jericho on TV this month? 

Riho vs Nyla Rose was weird. I can't say it sucked, because they told a good story and the crowd was hot for the match, so it kinda worked. But this Nyla girl, I don't know, is she supposed to be dumb? Like, first she is saved by the referee who stops her right before she is DQ'ed. Then she let's go off submission right when Riho was about to pass out. She needs to smarten-up. And honestly, with all her botches, I'm glad she didn't win the belt. Riho was good though. It was the kind of match where David vs Goliath story worked. Riho frazzled her out, so Nyla just couldn't go anymore. I liked that. Hopefully people swooning over big guys in wrestling can shut up for a bit now, but of course they won't. Anyway, congrats to Riho. Hey WWE, that's how you book your Japanese wrestlers. 

One thing I didn't agree is when Nyla attacked her after the match. They wanted to do an interview, but they were interrupted by the attack, so... the same thing happened with Cody and Sammy. And this beatdown by Nyla didn't go anywhere, because Kenny ran out and then she bailed. It was nothing of importance. They probably didn't want the American audience to be scared off by interview in Japanese lol if that's true), but in reality they 
should've just have her say 1 or 2 bullet points and move on. That wouldn't have hurt anybody. 

I was looking at the damn clock and then the main event started 20 minutes before the show would end, and I was getting really worried. I was thinking like where's my unsripted Moxley promo?? You really don't value him at all? :fuckthis 

But then there he was wens3 What a debut! They had a GREAT shot of him appearing behind Omega. I was really impressed, I had to watch it again just to milk it's coolness, lol. And then they brawl out of the ring to the crowd, Mox hitting the camera, them beating the shit out of each other, camera shots going back and forth to the ring and to the back, Omega sweeping the floor lol), and finally Mox putting Omega through a glass table :done This was great. Liked the match also. The Bucks eating the pin after Omega got beat out of the match was the right decision. Hagger's debut... well, I hope they won't let him talk much. He's awful on the mic. And it looked like he didn't know what to do, everybody was guiding him through the whole thing, and he didn't even know where to look at when the camera was on him. I'd give him a pass for now, though, because he's a heavy for Jericho, it's not bad really, just don't push him as singles guy. 

Overall, it was definitely a successful show. Everybody who moans in WWE sections, just go watch this. THIS is what we want, guys. It's pro wrestling. Fuck WWE. Hello, AEW, I'm on board. :xabi3


----------



## EMGESP

AEW is definitely trying to get us to remember when WCW was good. They are off to a great start so far. Would love to see the day they surpass Raw ratings.


----------



## Necrolust

Finally got around to it now, been avoiding this forum and you lot like the plague for the past 2 days.

Cody vs Sammy, that was the best possible way to start the show, Cody being Cody and doing what he does best; connecting to the crowd and bringing the emotions to boil. Sammy, what can I say, I thought he was great. Good attitude, good selling and fine wrestling.

MJF vs Cutler, MJF is the best heel today, except Jericho. His mannerisms are old school and loved the eye rake. Cutler, well, not a great showing for him. The finish seemed very improv, but MJF just kept it all together.

PAC vs Hangman, decent match, good showing from both. It was missing something that I cannot put my finger on, but hope PAC will descend into an even more evil character. I think he has the talent to become even better. Hangman showing great athleticism and why he can be a future face on the company.

Riho vs Nyla, it was fine, I’m not sold on Nyla as a performer and Riho is just so damn tiny and her strikes seem to lack any form of impact. With that being said, she has the charisma of a much bigger person and it was the right choice to put the belt on her.

Jay and Silent Bob segment was fun, but as much as I admire Jack Evans skill inring , he is just a total dud otherwise. Angelico is the same, just boring. His dive in LU will still be one of the top OMG moments in wrestling for me, but that’s it.

Elite vs Jericho/Santana/Ortiz: it was great, Kenny and YB seemed really fired up and pace was insane, but the Moxley stuff stole the show. Great segment and loving that Kenny gave a nod to the Cleaner character. Sick table spot. The match ended the way it was supposed to, with Jerichos team dominating and the beat down after was good too. So now we also have Jack Hager...as long as he will be a silent enforcer it’s fine.

Oh and Jericho is even able to get a wiener over, that was fucking great!!

All in all, a very enjoyable show. It felt more like a PPV. I did miss some backstage segments though.


----------



## Natecore

TripleG said:


> I love this man


Even after all his blustering I don’t trust him for a second....

...but maybe he’s telling the truth.

I don’t know!?!?!?!?


----------



## NXT Only

Ugh. Nyla clearly wanted the moment far too bad and began doing far too much and tried to destroy Riho. Riho capitalized on her over aggressive approach and won. Nyla wasn’t happy and took it out on Nakazowa. 

Not the best story in the world but you get the point and it was performed perfectly. Crowd was hot for it and it played its part. 

We know why most are turned off by her but don’t let that cloud a good performance and good storytelling.


----------



## Mordecay

I got to say though, the introduction of this new "stable" lead by Jericho pretty much confirms what I was expecting for the Cody/Jericho match at Full Gear: There will be a lot of bullshit, outside interference and smoke and mirrors to try to make the match good


----------



## zkorejo

rexmundi said:


> I was in a blissed time warp hearing both Schiavone and JR. Line of the night was Tony saying that he wanted to shut that little prick's mouth. I was initially shocked then laughed my head off for a couple of minutes. TV 14 > TV PG.


No PC nonsense.. I loved it. I even liked JR's response. I think JR was taken aback like everyone else but came back with "Totally.. its TV 14 folks".


----------



## AEWMoxley

Several AEW stars appearing live, including Moxley and Jericho.

Live stream: https://www.buildseries.com/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’ve been thinking about the show, and I’ve concluded that having your promos up on the ramp is genius (the little one they had with SCU and Lucha bros / or MJF walking and talking) - basically as you don’t ever have your back to the audience


----------



## Corey

So Jericho's first defense in two weeks in Philly. PAC is the person that makes the most sense because of his wins, but do they go with MJF to continue the story with Cody?


----------



## RBrooks

AEWMoxley said:


> Several AEW stars appearing live, including Moxley and Jericho.
> 
> Live stream: https://www.buildseries.com/


Only caught the second half of it by accident, I saw Jericho retweet that and turned it on. 

Good stuff, I liked how Mox said he's gonna beat that boys ass, lol. He can be quiet and uncomfortable sometimes but then he just pulls out something funny and delivers it in such a way with impact. He puts so little effort in this, it's ridiculous. He's great.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Corey said:


> So Jericho's first defense in two weeks in Philly. PAC is the person that makes the most sense because of his wins, but do they go with MJF to continue the story with Cody?


That match should definitely be built up through promos for weeks.


----------



## TD Stinger

Corey said:


> So Jericho's first defense in two weeks in Philly. PAC is the person that makes the most sense because of his wins, but do they go with MJF to continue the story with Cody?


I mean if we're predicating everything on wins and losses and title shots, MJF has won 2 matches, which were:

1. A Singles win over Brandon Cutler
2. A 6 Man Tag where he didn't get the winning pin

Besides that he lost in a Battle Royal and a 4 Way.

PAC has beaten Omega and Hangman, which eclipses MJF's record. It'd be an awkward matchup, but it's the one to me that makes the most when talking about how they plan to handle these things.

Of course Jericho could make this work with just one promo goading Cody and MJF.


----------



## rbl85

Corey said:


> So Jericho's first defense in two weeks in Philly. PAC is the person that makes the most sense because of his wins, but do they go with MJF to continue the story with Cody?


A match is going to be announced for next week and the winner of this match will face Jéricho in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jedah

It's probably too soon for PAC to get a title shot, even though he's the one that should be next in line, because Jericho ain't losing right now. PAC vs. Jericho is a PPV match.

Should try to give it to MJF and let him "eat first" before Cody.

I was at first surprised Jericho is defending on TV so soon, but audience retention is what matters right now, so I get it. Give the shine to MJF, let him lose and continue his slow burn with Cody.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Under no circumstance should MJF be losing. MJF needs to pile up the wins. His gimmick demands a long undefeated streak in singles matches.

If they have to do Jericho vs MJF, then just have it end in a DQ win for MJF after Cody interferes and attacks Jericho. This could be used as a reason for MJF turning on Cody at Full Gear, with MJF claiming that Cody cost him the world title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m taking a guess that based on Y2J’s prior comments, Scorpio Sky somehow ends up in the spot to compete for the title on tv


----------



## TheLooseCanon

headstar said:


> Swagger? What a joke.












Wonder how people could mark over the guy pictured above.

Oh wait, people can change and not be remembered by corny gimmicks before? Fuck, Wyatt is even in the same company.

Swags is in a much better company now and looks cooler than a WWE booked Roman Reigns in the 2 minutes he was beating ass.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Jedah said:


> It's probably too soon for PAC to get a title shot, even though he's the one that should be next in line, because Jericho ain't losing right now. PAC vs. Jericho is a PPV match.
> y.


Also because PAC would be a better challenger for a face champion.


----------



## Corey

Has anyone else watched the show like 3 times? Or is that just me? :lol

God the show was GREAT. :mark:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Corey said:


> Has anyone else watched the show like 3 times? Or is that just me? :lol
> 
> God the show was GREAT. :mark:


Gonna watch it again tomorrow for the 2nd time - after the Rugby 

Wanted to look at it fresh

Ps> wonder when the Boston show thread is going up


----------



## Taroostyles

If we are going by resume then it would have to be Pac, he has 2 signature wins over Kenny and Page. Me personally, I'm okay with them doing heel vs heel and face vs face. Happened all the time in the glory days. 

If Moxley beats Spears next week you could give him the shot the following week wins over Janela and Spears but that would be too soon. Its gotta be Pac.


----------



## TripleG

That closing segment made me kind of want to see Dustin Vs. Hager.


----------



## Piers

I'm currently watching the show and I have to say I am very impressed with Guevara. Great seller, pretty good moves and he can work the crowd. The only disappointment was the ending, should have ended with a Cross Rhodes.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TripleG said:


> That closing segment made me kind of want to see Dustin Vs. Hager.


Would be a cool match on TNT or even on the Full Gear undercard. Maybe he "retires" Dustin? Just put him down like an old dog.

Looking for to seeing Hager feud with Page and Cody down the line.


----------



## Taroostyles

Hager and Page would be a great physical rivalry that could have some matches that really are different from everything else their doing. 

But yeah I think him running through Dustin could be the 1st logical step. The fans love Dustin and rightfully so, hes probably the most underappreciated performer of this generation.


----------



## Bosnian21

Jericho vs Page as heel vs heel would easily work because Jericho gets cheered, at least for now. That could change after some time with his stable, he may get more boos. But for now it would work.


----------



## Piers

Riho's "offense" is laughable. My 13 year old pupils hit each other harder when they play on the 

Edit : finished it. It was fine but as a pilot ? Doesn't necessarily hook me and make me want to see what's next. It's seriously lacking storylines and backstage segments. I hope they start working on it soon.


----------



## Corey

TripleG said:


> That closing segment made me kind of want to see Dustin Vs. Hager.


Think that one is definitely happening on Dynamite and I'm down for it. Swagger & Goldust worked together a ton of times in WWE in the past so they should mesh well. Good way to build up Hager too.



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Riho's "offense" is laughable. My 13 year old pupils hit each other harder when they play on the
> 
> Edit : finished it. It was fine but as a pilot ? *Doesn't necessarily hook me and make me want to see what's next.* It's seriously lacking storylines and backstage segments. I hope they start working on it soon.


Really? You don't wanna see if The Bucks & Cody can recruit someone else to combat Jericho's new heel stable? You don't wanna see the Tag Team Title Tournament? You don't wanna see the payoff between Omega & Moxley after that huge brawl, or even for Moxley to get a live mic in front of the audience on TNT?

Sorry I just thought they did a great job of making me want to see more and plenty of storylines are in place.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Corey said:


> Sorry I just thought they did a great job of making me want to see more and plenty of storylines are in place.


Yes, and _without_ a crap-ton of idiotic hyper-scripted promos and backstage segments. They built up angles and started rivalries almost entirely in the ring. That is the art of wrestling. Not to sound too over-the-top, but I thought what they did was masterful. And let’s not forget, they did it WITHOUT WRITERS. Can’t wait to see how they follow it up now.


----------



## Soul Rex

I have to say, haven't seen a bigger looking geek than Samy Guevera in my entire life watching wrestling.

Get that bitch out of the roster.


----------



## Unorthodox

Its on ITV4 now for UK viewers, At least they have seen sense and put it on friday night instead of 8:30 on a sunday morning. lets hope they stick to this schedule.


----------



## Chan Hung

Corey said:


> Has anyone else watched the show like 3 times? Or is that just me? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> God the show was GREAT. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


Yep had to. Went by fast. Lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Soul Rex said:


> I have to say, haven't seen a bigger looking geek than Samy Guevera in my entire life watching wrestling.
> 
> Get that bitch out of the roster.


I thought that the first few times I saw him. Athletic and good move set, but something just wasn’t clicking. Stupid hair, stupid facial expressions, and all his playing to the crowd destroyed any flow to his matches. But he sold me Wednesday night. Don’t know if it was from Cody calling the match or him just learning as he goes, but he didn’t look anywhere near as indy-geeky this show. And he played his parts with Jericho perfectly. I really thought he was a weak spot on the roster, but he changed my mind this week. 

I think he’s a good example of what this company plans to do with their younger, lesser-known talent. Mix them up with the seasoned vets so they get the rub. Yes, Sammy lost his match with Cody, but then went straight into a significant spot in Jericho’s new stable. I thought it was a great move, and he worked it very well.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know how I feel about Sammy Guevera, he did a good job being heelish in the match but his stupid facial expressions with his tongue out all the time make it hard to take him seriously. I felt the same way when Mox used to do it as well lol :lol Don't stick your tongue out, you look like a dork.


----------



## NXT Only

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Riho's "offense" is laughable. My 13 year old pupils hit each other harder when they play on the
> 
> Edit : finished it. It was fine but as a pilot ? Doesn't necessarily hook me and make me want to see what's next. It's seriously lacking storylines and backstage segments. I hope they start working on it soon.


Backstage segments sure but those aren’t crucial

Lacking storylines? You sir are wrong


----------



## virus21

Funny, because there is a guy in the local fed in my area that has almost the same look and gimmick as Sammy


----------



## rbl85

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I thought that the first few times I saw him. Athletic and good move set, but something just wasn’t clicking. Stupid hair, stupid facial expressions, and all his playing to the crowd destroyed any flow to his matches. But he sold me Wednesday night. Don’t know if it was from Cody calling the match or him just learning as he goes, but he didn’t look anywhere near as indy-geeky this show. And he played his parts with Jericho perfectly. I really thought he was a weak spot on the roster, but he changed my mind this week.
> 
> I think he’s a good example of what this company plans to do with their younger, lesser-known talent. Mix them up with the seasoned vets so they get the rub. Yes, Sammy lost his match with Cody, but then went straight into a significant spot in Jericho’s new stable. I thought it was a great move, and he worked it very well.


You want to know Something really simple that would make him look better ?

Just a bit of sun.


----------



## rbl85

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Riho's "offense" is laughable. My 13 year old pupils hit each other harder when they play on the
> 
> Edit : finished it. It was fine but as a pilot ? Doesn't necessarily hook me and make me want to see what's next. It's seriously lacking storylines and *backstage segments.* I hope they start working on it soon.


Khan is really not a fan of backstage segments.

Khan wants nearly everything to happen close or Inside the ring.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rbl85 said:


> You want to know Something really simple that would make him look better ?
> 
> Just a bit of sun.


A few more carbs in his diet wouldn’t hurt, either. :lol


----------



## SparrowPrime

So I belong to my local elks lodge and I went out tonight for dinner. Smackdown comes on. Starts conversation. I've got several people here talking about it. Talking about AEW. These guys were disenchanted years ago from WWE. Their 30's. 40's.....they loved AEW Wednesday night!!! 

The elite is actually changing the industry....


----------



## Raye

Next week Adam Page & Dustin Rhodes announced to take on Chris Jericho & Sammy Guevara. Interesting match with interesting pairings.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wonder if we're getting a Page/Guevara feud or at least a match at Full Gear.


----------



## Taroostyles

Still think theres potential for Page to turn on The Elite, they really havent featured him along with them. 

Honestly, Page turning heel and becoming Jerichos protege sounds pretty awesome.

So for 10/9 we have 

Bucks/Private Party-1st Round Tag Match
Moxley/Spears
Page/Dustin vs Jericho/Sammy 

Atleast 2 more matches still to come.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Taroostyles said:


> Still think theres potential for Page to turn on The Elite, they really havent featured him along with them.
> 
> Honestly, Page turning heel and becoming Jerichos protege sounds pretty awesome.


For some reason, I don't see Page turning until he becomes World Champion. Which I'm not expecting until 2021. Beating Kenny for it would be the perfect way to do it. Give him a nice reign after that and run through all the Elite guys.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Taroostyles said:


> Still think theres potential for Page to turn on The Elite, they really havent featured him along with them.
> 
> Honestly, Page turning heel and becoming Jerichos protege sounds pretty awesome.
> 
> So for 10/9 we have
> 
> Bucks/Private Party-1st Round Tag Match
> Moxley/Spears
> Page/Dustin vs Jericho/Sammy
> 
> Atleast 2 more matches still to come.


Where did you hear about that last match? I'm going to the Boston show.


----------



## Taroostyles

It was on the AEW Instagram page and its the main event confirmed.

Something is definitely going down at the end of this show again.

I'm thinking the other 2 matches will be Britt/Riho vs Nyla/Bea and maybe a 6 man tag with SCU vs Lucha Bros and Darby? They need to get Darby, Jurassic Express, and Janela on this show in some way. 

Oh and I'm going too lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow




----------



## RiverFenix

Dustin should lose the half face paint look and just be The Natural.


----------



## rexmundi

I watched and dvr'ed all wwe shows and Dynamite this week. Only Dynamite remains and merits multiple viewing. :mark


----------



## V-Trigger

So glad that they're following the NJPW book and booking tag matches between factions to advance storylines.


----------



## RiverFenix

Factions are the easiest way to get fans to care about otherwise directionless undercard guys. I.e. Sammy Guevara right now. You could attach any low card guy to Cody/Bucks right now and give them tremendous shine.

(Well anybody except Brandon Cutler).


----------



## shandcraig

Ive been highlighting through the episode again and Dam i have to tell you guys this is a wrestling show. The ending was what we used to get with unexpected compelling story development and character devewlopment and solid heel faces.


I like the chest to chest pump signature move the group does. Lol heel group always has to have its signature body language connection. 



Also people bitching about the lighting in the past,I noticed the mood lighting on crowds was toned down way more.And during important moments it was non existent on the crowd. Could see proper face expressions on faces


I love the subtle things through out the show that you dont realize until they happen later on


----------



## Raye

It's a shame that WWE has got Valesquez, and seemingly Punk as well. However, even with this big "SmackDown", AEW still felt like the best overall show of the week.


----------



## NXT Only

V-Trigger said:


> So glad that they're following the NJPW book and booking tag matches between factions to advance storylines.


I hope they keep building connections between groups of wrestlers. 

This will ensure guys aren’t lost in the shuffle and can at least play minimal roles than can increase depending on the direction of the story.


----------



## NascarStan

Five matches for a two hour show is a perfect balance, plenty of time to get good matches in and leaves time to develop angles.

For the last two matches for Dynamite I'm thinking Darby Allin vs Omega and Nylas/Bea vs Riho/Baker

Allin and Omega would be a fun combination as it would showcase Allin who I think will be a star and can give Kenny a victory while elevating Darby

Also Sammy Guevara really impressed me, don't know his mic skills but he oozes douchebag and a easily hateable heel and putting him with Jericho faction is smart


----------



## NXT Only

Raye said:


> It's a shame that WWE has got Valesquez, and seemingly Punk as well. However, even with this big "SmackDown", AEW still felt like the best overall show of the week.


Cain isn’t under contract yet and did have talks with AEW. I doubt TK and Cody push too hard but man getting him to defect right now would be huge for AEW but I think Vince is going to give him a Lesnar like deal in terms of money.


----------



## virus21

Well I watched it. Damn impressive show. Good production and booking. It felt like a legit wrestling show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Raye said:


> It's a shame that WWE has got Valesquez, and seemingly Punk as well. However, even with this big "SmackDown", AEW still felt like the best overall show of the week.


Meh. AEW would have put Cain where he belongs - as an enforcer while honing his skill

I heard WWE put him at the top of the card? Good luck with that.

And Punk doesn’t want to wrestle - he has no equity as a non-wrestler to me. Not interested in him announcing, or UFC, or acting or writing comics.

So.... whatevs really


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Meh. AEW would have put Cain where he belongs - as an enforcer while honing his skill
> 
> I heard WWE put him at the top of the card? Good luck with that.
> 
> And Punk doesn’t want to wrestle - he has no equity as a non-wrestler to me. Not interested in him announcing, or UFC, or acting or writing comics.
> 
> So.... whatevs really


That's the thing even if Punk does go back to WWE, it be in a non wrestling role. The guy clearly doesn't want to wrestle anymore. He seems happy enough to be away from the business. I just get that he probably wants to put a end to the feud between himself and WWE. 

Cain, definitely a risk WWE is taking there. He's a broke down MMA fighter, who's best days are behind him. He's only got into the wrestling business unlike Ronda, he's not got time on his side. Good luck to him but I doubt he be a big miss for AEW. 

I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## RBrooks

rbl85 said:


> Khan is really not a fan of backstage segments.
> 
> Khan wants nearly everything to happen close or Inside the ring.


Really? Damn shame. Backstage segments are old school, I love them.


----------



## Kishido

Where was Page to help the Elite?


----------



## ceeder

Kishido said:


> Where was Page to help the Elite?


Kayfabe wise in AEW, when has Page ever made a save or supported the Elite?

He hasn’t, he’s not part of them and good for him.


----------



## Aedubya

Cain Velasquez & Scarlett Bordeaux are major losses for AEW and they'll know it


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/772Luu45YK4

Cool video incase it was not posted


----------



## Chan Hung

Aedubya said:


> Cain Velasquez & Scarlett Bordeaux are major losses for AEW and they'll know it


Cain not even close. He looked like hell bro.


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> Cain Velasquez & Scarlett Bordeaux are major losses for AEW and they'll know it


Bordeaux ?XD


----------



## birthday_massacre

Aedubya said:


> Cain Velasquez & Scarlett Bordeaux are major losses for AEW and they'll know it


No one even knew who Cain was, and who is Scarlett Bordeaux?

Hell when Cain first came out, I thouht it was Domic just with a shaved head.


----------



## Chelsea

Loved Moxley's attack on Omega and the ending was amazing, good to see Jericho and Hager being good after the latter's cash-in on Y2J in 2010 :lol JR is still doing a great job as a commentator. Y2J is a true star, this man will never become stale.


----------



## Foreign Object

birthday_massacre said:


> Hell when Cain first came out, I thouht it was Domic just with a shaved head.


HA! Me too. It took me a few second to recognise who it was.


----------



## Stoney Jackson

Stupid question. Why can they use the Rhodes name for a Dustin but not Cody?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Stoney Jackson said:


> Stupid question. Why can they use the Rhodes name for a Dustin but not Cody?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So his real last name was Runnels and went by Rhodes in WWE and they owned the rights to the name Cody Rhodes. Cody has legally changed his last name to Rhodes actually Runnels-Rhodes and can actually use the name Cody Rhodes now because it's his legal name but he likes going by just Cody.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stoney Jackson said:


> Stupid question. Why can they use the Rhodes name for a Dustin but not Cody?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cody can use it, he chooses not to.


----------



## NascarStan

Hangman and Dustin is actually a pretty cool team that I wouldn't mind seeing more beyond their match vs Jericho and Guevara in Boston, Hangman has a lot of potential and is going to be one of the backbones of the company one day and Dustin can teach him some shit being around him

Also I see AEW is high on Sammy having him tag with Jericho..


----------



## Corey

So clips on Youtube were put up on TNT's channel instead of AEW. The view count is wild. Hager's debut is blowing up.

Hager's debut - 742k
Moxley & Omega brawl - 218k
PAC & Page finish - 120k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

When does the new thread start about next week’s show? Or is it all going to be happening in here?


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm all here for Cody and MJF being the new Sting/Luger.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> Aedubya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cain Velasquez & Scarlett Bordeaux are major losses for AEW and they'll know it
> 
> 
> 
> Cain not even close. He looked like hell bro.
Click to expand...

 you gotta admit the dominic jokes are so fucjing funny tho :lol 
Noelle foley brought it up on internet and it just exploded with memes lmao


----------



## IamMark

Killer Kross would be a nice addition to AEW.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Corey said:


> So clips on Youtube were put up on TNT's channel instead of AEW. The view count is wild. Hager's debut is blowing up.
> 
> Hager's debut - 742k
> Moxley & Omega brawl - 218k
> PAC & Page finish - 120k


Now it's:

Hager's debut - 973k
Moxley&Omega - 434k

pretty damn good. btw earlier i watched a Dynamite highlights video which had like 600k views in 20 hours. can't find it anywhere now for some reason


----------



## Intimidator3

Damn Hager about to hit a million. I can’t lie, that was as good of a debut as he could’ve had. He looked like a legit bad ass heel.


----------



## IamMark

''The Kiss'' got 4.1m.


----------



## NXT Only

MikeRo said:


> ''The Kiss'' got 4.1m.


To be fair I’m sure a lot of us watched it multiple times because of how hilarious it all was


----------



## JustAName

I am the only one that really couldn't have cared less for Hager's debut and felt he looked completely out of place and uncomfortable. Hopefully next week changes my mind because it felt anti-climatic watching it to me. Clearly the internet see's something I don't for now


----------



## NXT Only

JustAName said:


> I am the only one that really couldn't have cared less for Hager's debut and felt he looked completely out of place and uncomfortable. Hopefully next week changes my mind because it felt anti-climatic watching it to me. Clearly the internet see's something I don't for now


That’s natural. There were probably things you enjoyed others didn’t. 

One thing I did notice and this helps with presentation is that the crowd was hot all night and I miss those days. 

That takes average things and makes them good, good things to great and so on.


----------



## JustAName

NXT Only said:


> That’s natural. There were probably things you enjoyed others didn’t.
> 
> One thing I did notice and this helps with presentation is that the crowd was hot all night and I miss those days.
> 
> That takes average things and makes them good, good things to great and so on.


To be honest, it's not normal for me. Which makes me quite disappointed in myself because objectively I should be able to see what is making him such a big deal to so many people, regardless how I feel about him, because it doesn't happen without it being fairly obvious with this massive of an uproar.

Granted I have not been following him since he left WWE, so maybe the reaction wasn't exactly based of what transpired on this particular episode, but it's a reaction from people that have followed him here, there and everywhere that are just immensely psyched to see him, if so I can understand it, but if it was what he did or showed at the closing of that episode I am rather flabbergasted at the reaction, because trying to look as objectively about it as I am capable nothing of what he did stood out aside from the fact he showed up. I hate not understanding, but that seems to be the case here.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm skeptical towards Hager not only because of the work I saw him do in WWE, but also in Lucha Underground. A show full of wacky and insane characters, they push him to the moon and they really try to do something different, and he still falls flat.

But, his best runs in his career have been when he's been with other people like Cesaro and Colter. So if he can mainly play the role of bodyguard for Jericho and others, it can work.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

You know what, I think Darby Allin getting a title shot against Chris Jericho. Allin fought Cody to a Draw, Beat CIMA in the dark match, one more win on TV should give him a title shot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Inbred Goatman said:


> You know what, I think Darby Allin getting a title shot against Chris Jericho. Allin fought Cody to a Draw, Beat CIMA in the dark match, one more win on TV should give him a title shot.


That is a very fair call

He did lose in the 3-way though

That makes him 1-1-1

If he wins next week (if he is in the match) then for sure

Him against MJF maybe?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That is a very fair call
> 
> He did lose in the 3-way though
> 
> That makes him 1-1-1
> 
> If he wins next week (if he is in the match) then for sure
> 
> Him against MJF maybe?


Could even do PAC/Allin on Wednesday and just have Darby win, would put Darby on the map and PAC can get his win back later. I don't hate the idea.

Also, he didn't get pinned in the three way, so that shouldn't be counted against him too much. 

Jericho/Darby could be really good.


----------



## TD Stinger

Apparently Tony Khan said there will be a #1 Contender's match this week for the Jericho title shot in Philly. Now whether it's a 1 on 1 Contender's match or more we don't know yet.

But if that's the case, hard to not see PAC in that match. He's 2-0 and his wins carry the most weight so far. After that it's hard to guess. Kenny and Hangman are on losing streaks. Mox technically doesn't even have a win yet since his Janela match was unsanctioned. Cody already is #1 contender. I'm taking the tag guys out.

So yeah, not sure who else it would be. I guess guys like MJF, Allin, Havoc all have a win too. So maybe one of them get in the match too.


----------



## Joe Gill

It will be Pac vs Jericho for the title...... Pac will put Jericho in his finisher... Jericho will tap out but the ref will be distracted and either page or hager will interfere causing Pac to lose.


----------



## Chan Hung

JustAName said:


> I am the only one that really couldn't have cared less for Hager's debut and felt he looked completely out of place and uncomfortable. Hopefully next week changes my mind because it felt anti-climatic watching it to me. Clearly the internet see's something I don't for now


He look energized to me and he looked dominant


----------



## Taroostyles

I'm gonna say its Pac/Darby with Darby getting the upset win.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Going by the match records, should Darby's dark match count and he wrestles LIVE on Tuesday, him versus undefeated PAC for contendership to Jericho's title would be the likely way to go. Giving Darby the upset win would be a shocking but good surprise as he went to a draw with Cody at Fyter so there would be history there. That and you want to save PAC/Jericho for something bigger down the road on their first meeting.


----------



## Chan Hung

I never realized this, if u watch the end of Dynamite when Cody runs in, Guevarra and Dustin, they dont play their music when they come in..I think that's cool and different and seems more realistic


----------



## DGenerationMC

I got PAC/Darby/MJF with PAC losing but not getting pinned or submitted to be protected.


----------



## Intimidator3

Jericho putting in some work early on to get things rolling.

I haven’t thought about a 3 way match but that would be cool.

I feel like Pac will be saved for a shot down the road. My guess is Darby or MJF. It would help Darby. And MJF could be used somehow to push this overall bigger storyline.


----------



## Corey

After that complete abomination of a PPV from the 'E I cannot fucking WAIT for Wednesday to come back around. :mark:


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Can we get next weeks thread up?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Can we get next weeks thread up?


This - so much this


----------



## Saintpat

Question: Will Brandon Cutler keep the D&D gimmick? Can he be booked to appeal to a certain ‘nerdy/geeky’ segment of the fan base? Or do you think they just did that so MJF could insult gamers and draw heat and it will never be part of Cutler’s profile again?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Saintpat said:


> Question: Will Brandon Cutler keep the D&D gimmick? Can he be booked to appeal to a certain ‘nerdy/geeky’ segment of the fan base? Or do you think they just did that so MJF could insult gamers and draw heat and it will never be part of Cutler’s profile again?


He’ll keep it - has always been part of his ‘gimmick’

He truly plays D&D


----------



## Taroostyles

Cutler can do some cool stuff actually but the timing between him and MJF was just off in that match. 

But hes probably gonna be the resident jobber.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I watched the hour version on Saturday. It had the whole Cody match plus full screen for all of the Jericho assault which was nice to see. It also had the closing match as well. It was a nice little recap that made me look even more forward to this Wednesday. :banderas


----------



## Shepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This - so much this


Fwiw I think once bte drops that's usually the sign for me to put it up, this thread kept pretty consistent over the weekend what with replays and stuff and I only gave last week a full weeks build up since it was the first. Still gets a couple days for dat hype before the show airs :banderas


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shepard said:


> Fwiw I think once bte drops that's usually the sign for me to put it up, this thread kept pretty consistent over the weekend what with replays and stuff and I only gave last week a full weeks build up since it was the first. Still gets a couple days for dat hype before the show airs :banderas


Fair enough!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Shepard said:


> Fwiw I think once bte drops that's usually the sign for me to put it up, this thread kept pretty consistent over the weekend what with replays and stuff and I only gave last week a full weeks build up since it was the first. Still gets a couple days for dat hype before the show airs :banderas


WWE show threads go up around the morning of, no? 

Oh wait, you said ‘hype’. Never mind. :lol


----------

